# (0xa000fe34 HEX)



## (0xa000fe34 HEX) (19 Ene 2012)

(0xa000fe34 HEX)


----------



## scalibu (19 Ene 2012)

Kenia?....................................


----------



## Moliva (19 Ene 2012)

A mí lo que me interesaría saber es si Valor lo prepara por el método Suizo o el Holandés por el tema de los antioxidantes.


----------



## favelados (19 Ene 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Precisamente, espoleado por la buena crítica, hace un mes compré un bote de *Cacao Puro desgrasado en polvo*



El polvo de cacao no es mas que un subproducto, lo citado en negrita lo encuentro un poquito engañoso... es como llamar al aceite de orujo "aceite puro de oliva". La diferencia es que como somos un país productor de aceite la legislación "no lo permitiría"  




Moliva dijo:


> A mí lo que me interesaría saber es si Valor lo prepara por el método Suizo o el Holandés por el tema de los antioxidantes.



casi seguro que lo segundo y casi seguro de que Valor *no prepara nada*, se limitaran a comprarlo y casi seguro que compran por esos mundos de Dios lo mas barato que pillan...


----------



## CALIXTO (19 Ene 2012)

¿Cinco cucharadas para un colacado? No me extraña que te fueses de vareta.


----------



## CALIXTO (19 Ene 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> En una taza de medio litro sí, e incluso más. Por eso precisamente es una porquería, no tiene apenas sabor a otra cosa que no sea azúcar.
> 
> Con el (llamémosle) polvo de Valor, como he dicho, me llega con 1 ó 2, e incluso a nivel visual, queda más oscura.



Yo, para repostería, compro el cacao en herbolario. Además es ecológico, pero no sé como andará de precio en relación con el Valor


----------



## brunstark (19 Ene 2012)

Yo uso el Valor, aunque tras diversas pruebas lo mezclo con colacao mas o menos al 50%, ya se que sigo tomando harina y azúcar pero la mitad que antes. Puro me amarga demasiado y además no se diluye bien.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2012)

Yo tomo cacao puro (normalmente valor) con el café.

Sin azúcar, leche ni mariconadas. Sólo le añado _canela_.


----------



## Moliva (20 Ene 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ Podrías ampliar ? Reconozco que es la primera vez que leo algo así . Gracias por el apunte.



El cacao puro es muy saludable pero también es amargo cuando se toma solo, por eso algunos fabricantes emplean un proceso que elimina los flavonoides del cacao que son a la vez causantes de su amargor y de sus propiedades saludables, o parte de ellos, y además lo vuelven más soluble. Este proceso se llama Holandés.




> Coenraad Johannes van Houten creó un proceso químico en el cacao que será el denominado proceso holandés, este proceso consiste en añadir substancias alcalinas con el objeto de eliminar o mitigar el sabor amargo del chocolate, al mismo tiempo que se hace más soluble.




El método Suizo de preparación del cacao no tiene estos inconvenientes o ventajas, según lo que cada cuál busque.


----------



## Moliva (20 Ene 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo tomo cacao puro (normalmente valor) con el café.
> 
> Sin azúcar, leche ni mariconadas. Sólo le añado _canela_.




Es curioso, casi igual que yo (yo sí le pongo azúcar), la canela además amortigua el pico de insulina del azúcar, si le echaras, cosa que también hace en mayor medida el ácido clorogénico del café, la cafeína también interacciona con el azúcar.


----------



## Deva (20 Ene 2012)

En cualquier herbolario encuentras, aunque no tiene un sabor ni una textura agradable, ya te advierto.


----------



## Maicolin (20 Ene 2012)

Pero si la grasa del cacao es buenisima alma de cantaro...Solo que no hay que abusar!!!


----------



## favelados (20 Ene 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Por ahora sigo buscando online, aunque observo una mayoría de cacao Holandés:
> 
> Organic Cocoa Powder 10/12% Fat 1kg: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
> 
> A ver si encuentro cacao con método suizo.



Mira no te líes mas , déjate de polvos y métodos suizos y compra cacao en grano, busca por *whole beans* o *raw*

Cuando lo tengas le pides a inmi_soy la *receta de su abuela*...


Fresco De Cacao Con Leche - YouTube


----------



## Maicolin (21 Ene 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ Y en que proporción es aconsejable adquirilo entonces ?
> El que venden en amazon indica un 12% de grasa....
> 
> Cada vez me estoy liando más ::





No lo sé, pero dale a google que hay informacion al respecto, abusar de el.

Pero te aseguro que engorda mucho menos y es mucho mas nutritivo y sano
que el Cola cao, nesquik etc etc. 

Como está un poco amargo, le suelo echar azucar moreno, asi esta buenisimo,y con maizena e hirviendolo un poquito te sale un chocolate buenisimo, y vale como 1€ el bote de 500€ , esta en el Lidel o Aldi,no lo recuerdo, se llama Cacao a secas!!! Mas barato y sano , quizás te cueste un poco acostumbrarte al sabor pero en cuanto lo haces y mas tarde pruebas el colacao o el nesquik, es como pasar del zumo de naranja natural al Suny delight...


----------



## Diek (21 Ene 2012)

Prueba el colacao 0% fibra, no tiene azucar añadido y es muchisimo mas concentrado que el normal...no llega al nivel del valor, pero se disuelve mejor y no es tan amargo.


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Ene 2012)

Puedes probar también con productos de comercio justo, en sus tiendas o en algunos supermercados.

Cacao y Chocolate con Sello FAIRTRADE-Comercio Justo
Tienda Mundo Imaginado

Tras probar su crema de cacao, te das cuenta de que la nocilla no sabe a cacao y avellanas, sino a grasaza.


----------



## Irerod (23 Ene 2012)

Yo tambien gasto el cacao puro de Valor. Y de esta marca porque no encuentro otra. No tiene nada que ver con el colacao y sucedáneos....

Cuando era pequeño, el colacao de toda la vida, que lo gastaba mi abuela, lo odiaba,porque no habia dios que lo disolviera. Preferia el nesquik. Pero ahora todo es soluble. Menuda mierda!

Por cierto, leí el otro dia, que hay poca produccion de cacao en el mundo, y que era imposible todo el que circulaba por ahi. A si que mucho de lo que dicen que es cacao en realidad no lo es.....:abajo:


----------



## DPCHera (25 Ene 2012)

A mi también me gustaría saber qué lleva realmente el Valor, tampoco encuentro otro más barato, aunque el bote dura, solo necesito un poquito.

He pasado a consumirlo desde hace unos meses y me costó un poquillo pero ya me he acostumbrado y ya no puedo con el colacao ni con los nesquises.

Me estoy volviendo un poquito tikismikis con el tema de la composición....tanta guarreria industrial....ni la barra de pan ya...


----------



## dremer (2 Abr 2012)

Acá en Ecuador los productores de cacao pueden realizar una pastilla de cacao la cual se la puede moler y hacer polvo de cacao, esta pastilla o tableta se obtiene al moler el cacao muy finamente sin ningun aditivo y dura mucho tiempo sin necesidad de conservantes ya que el cacao previamente es secado para eliminar el agua que pueda producir fermentación ... con 10 gramos pueden obtener un litro de batido en agua o leche y tienen energia para toda la mañana... y no cuesta mas de 8 a 10 dolares el kg... lo malo que las exportadoras acaparan la producción para venderla a las grandes industrias q mas cuesta la imagen del producto que el mismo costo de la materia prima... seria bueno crear una red internacional para que los productores puedan vender directamente a los consumidores en Europa...


----------



## dremer (2 Abr 2012)

y por lo de la producción es baja es mentira... las exportadoras controlan el flujo de oferta del producto.. en ocasiones el cacao se pudre por que sencillamente no lo quieren comprar o lo pagan muy barato para mantener los precios altos... aun asi cada vez mas campesinos obtan por pasarse de la ganadería al cultivo de cacao... yo soy muy afortunado por tener este manjar de los dioses y no tener que pagar a las industrias e intermediarios por disfrutarlo pagando por ver una figurilla en el empaque del envase jeje


----------



## Maravedi (3 Abr 2012)

Por aquí los mejores cacaos usados en repostería las marcas habituales de máxima calidad son chocovic y barry,están orientados al profesional pero los de mejor calidad son los de Origen Ecuador,en cuanto a la venta seria buscar el distribuidor de su zona,si alguien se atreve a hacer bombones o coberturas de tartas etc saber que el cacao se atempera es decir se funde a 40 grados se lo deja atemperar a 32 grados y se vuelve a subir a 35 con esto se consigue un reparto uniforme de los cristales de cacao con la manteca, se diferencia en que brilla como un espejo,si no queda bien atemperado quedara mate,las temperatura difieren según elnfabricante y el porcentaje de cacao

Chocovic

Cacao Barry


----------



## Bliss (14 Abr 2012)

Pues acabo de venir del eroski center y he visto uno que no tenia mala pinta, decia cacao 100x100 puro sin azucares añadidos no se si alguien lo habrá probado, quizá esta tarde me acerque a por el, andaba sobre los 3,23 € creo.


----------



## Diek (14 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, no es lo mismo, pero la avena molida sabor chocolate de hiperproteina:

Avena Molida Instantanea - hiperproteina.com

Se parece al colacao (el normal, sin el sabor dulzon), pero con regusto a avena...ideal para el que no pueda con la textura de esta ultima.


----------



## Bliss (14 Abr 2012)

Este es, no he podido resistirme, me acabo de preparar un tazón y aunque cuesta más disolverlo que los tipicos colacaos, nesquick, etc... la sensación al terminarlo es inmejorable, no deja la pesadez de otros, y con dos cucharadas pequeñas tienes chocolateado el tazón. ¿Recomendable? Sí, siempre que te guste el amargor del chocolate puro. ¿Precio? 3,23 € los 250 gr.


----------



## Josef K. (15 Abr 2012)

Tampoco es lo mismo que se comenta aquí, pero ¿alguien ha probado a beber cascarilla de cacao? Tengo recuerdos maravillosos de mi infancia, aunque hace años que no tomo.


----------



## napesito (16 Jul 2012)

Aqui uno que se apunta al tema del cacao puro.

He estado investigando centro comercial tras centro comercial y efectivamente, lo unico que se suele encontrar es el cacao valor a unos 3 euros. Desgraciadamente tras mucho buscar creo que es la unica alternativa razonable que existe.

Solo comentar a los iniciados al cacao puro, que efectivamente, desde que lo probe (no mas de una cucharada y media por tazon , con por lo menos 4 de azucar si eres un goloso) jamas he vuelto ni he querido probar los preparados asquerosos industriales.

Solo hay que echar dos dedos de leche en la taza, calentarlos muy bien en el micrroondas que humeen, echar la cantidad de cacao deseada y agitar fuerte, se mezca muy bien, y luego agregar el resto de leche y el azucar. Esta riquisimo.

Es mucho mas barato que un nesquick que tienes que echarle por lo menos 3 cucharadas soperas para intentar igualar su efecto de color, y seguira sabiendo a nesquick (a cacao ni por asomo).

Comentar que el bote de cacao SI que pude encontrarlo una vez en los CARREFOUR, solo lo pude encontrar una vez en la seccion gourmet, marca carrefour, de los mas grandes cc de MAdrid, era cacao puro, y no me acuerdo del precio. Solo que el hace un mes fui otra vez a por el y ya no lo encontre...

Yo creo que hay cierta presion de las marcas para no sacar al mercado cierto tipo de productos que son naturales, nutritivos, estoy seguro que muy baratos y sencillos.


----------



## ziruS (21 Jul 2012)

¿Has probado con el cacao en polvo de ComercioJusto? Lo tienen, por ejemplo, en Simply.


----------



## napesito (25 Jul 2012)

ziruS dijo:


> ¿Has probado con el cacao en polvo de ComercioJusto? Lo tienen, por ejemplo, en Simply.



Lo he visto en el carrefour, para exactamente la misma cantidad que el de la marca Valor en una lata metalica, vale 1,5 euros mas.


----------



## Bliss (25 Jul 2012)

Hoy en el Carrefour preguntándole a una dependienta por el Chocolate Soluble de Valor me ha sacado este, pero no me transmitió excesiva, no pude detenerme a ver que llevaba porque llevaba prisa. Creo que andaba por los tres euros y algo ¿Alguién lo ha probado?


----------



## napesito (25 Jul 2012)

Bliss dijo:


> Hoy en el Carrefour preguntándole a una dependienta por el Chocolate Soluble de Valor me ha sacado este, pero no me transmitió excesiva, no pude detenerme a ver que llevaba porque llevaba prisa. Creo que andaba por los tres euros y algo ¿Alguién lo ha probado?



Solo tienes que mirar en las instrucciones los ingredientes, llevara un 30 y pico por ciento de cacao puro, lo demas, harinas, azucares, espesantes, etc etc...


----------



## napesito (27 Jul 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Exactamente. Es lo que debería llamarse "*preparado*" , aunque sea más resultón con otra nomenclatura.
> 
> Aprovechando el reflote:
> 
> ...



Creo que va a ser imposible lo que quieres.

Es muy curioso, es con estas cosas cuando te das cuenta del poder de la industrial alimentaria, de la cantidad de productos innecesarios que agregan en los alimentos y lo poco que necesita uno para comer.

Con 50 gr de ese bote de cacao puro , 150 gramos de harina, 180 de azucar, 3 huevos batidos y un yogur natural haces un bizcocho sin ningun tipo de ingrediente industrial añadido que pesa por lo menos medio kilo (mi novia y yo desayunamos TODA la semana con un bizcocho de esos). El poco dinero que cuesta y lo saludable que es.


----------



## ziruS (29 Jul 2012)

napesito dijo:


> Lo he visto en el carrefour, para exactamente la misma cantidad que el de la marca Valor en una lata metalica, vale 1,5 euros mas.



Claro, la cantidad sí, pero.... ¿y qué me dices de la diferencia en los ingredientes?


----------



## MugiBoy (29 Jul 2012)

napesito dijo:


> Creo que va a ser imposible lo que quieres.
> 
> Es muy curioso, es con estas cosas cuando te das cuenta del poder de la industrial alimentaria, de la cantidad de productos innecesarios que agregan en los alimentos y lo poco que necesita uno para comer.
> 
> Con 50 gr de ese bote de cacao puro , 150 gramos de harina, 180 de azucar, 3 huevos batidos y un yogur natural haces un bizcocho sin ningun tipo de ingrediente industrial añadido que pesa por lo menos medio kilo (mi novia y yo desayunamos TODA la semana con un bizcocho de esos). El poco dinero que cuesta y lo saludable que es.



No parece muy saludable con esa cantidad de azúcar, también habría que tener cuenta el origen de la harina y de la leche con la que se ha elaborado el yogur..

Yo he encontrado este cacao ecológico pero creo que en Amazon EEUU no envían a Europa =(

: Navitas Naturals Cacao Powder, 16-Ounce: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Sale por 22€ aprox los 907 gr

Un saludo!


----------



## luisito (8 Ago 2012)

napesito dijo:


> Aqui uno que se apunta al tema del cacao puro.
> 
> He estado investigando centro comercial tras centro comercial y efectivamente, lo unico que se suele encontrar es el cacao valor a unos 3 euros. Desgraciadamente tras mucho buscar creo que es la unica alternativa razonable que existe.
> 
> ...



no entiendo la teoría de comprar cacao puro para luego poner azúcar...

no la estaríamos cagando????
:cook:


----------



## favelados (8 Ago 2012)

luisito dijo:


> no entiendo la teoría de comprar cacao puro para luego poner azúcar...
> 
> no la estaríamos cagando????
> :cook:



En dos palabras: calidad y cantidad

Añades el azúcar (o no) que tú quieres
Se trata de tener el control de la calidad y la cantidad, partes de una calidad de cacao mejor (o no, pero al menos lo pagas mas caro y te autoengañas) y controlas la proporción cacao/edulcorante.

Ten en cuenta que históricamente el cacao soluble no es mas que un invento para dar salida a las peores calidades de polvo de cacao, esperar calidad en un producto así es como pedir peras al olmo...


----------



## djun (18 Ago 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Mi experiencia sin embargo es la contraria:
> 
> Se diluye mejor que el cola-cao y demás preparados, con apenas 1-2 grumos si lo preparo algo más rápido de lo habitual.
> 
> Eso sí, los grumos son bastante amargos por lo que procuro hacerlos con algo más de paciencia, vertiendo muy poca leche al principio y formando una pasta que voy diluyendo muy poco a poco.



Yo también uso el cacao valor.

Para diluirlo no hay ningún problema como comenta *Seiyuro_hiko*. Yo primero lo mezclo con germen de trigo, salvado de avena, levadura de cerveza en polvo, y alguna cosilla mas como puede ser copos de avena, después añado un poco de leche, poca, se mezcla muy fácil con una cuchara, en 10 segundos; le añado mas leche, lo diluyo, y luego le añado el resto de leche y se mezcal muy bien. Lo tomo con leche fría en verano, de la nevera. Sin problemas. Y lo de que el sabor es amargo, no es ningún problema, me encanta, le hecho un poco de miel, está muy bueno. 

Lo que me intriga es el cacao por el método suizo, que comenta *Moliva*. ¿Dónde se podría conseguir?



Moliva dijo:


> El cacao puro es muy saludable pero también es amargo cuando se toma solo, por eso algunos fabricantes emplean un proceso que elimina los flavonoides del cacao que son a la vez causantes de su amargor y de sus propiedades saludables, o parte de ellos, y además lo vuelven más soluble. Este proceso se llama Holandés.
> 
> 
> El método Suizo de preparación del cacao no tiene estos inconvenientes o ventajas, según lo que cada cuál busque.


----------



## djun (18 Ago 2012)

Si no lo he entendido mal el mejor precio es este ¿no?: 

Cacao Puro en Polvo Desgrasado Valor (750gms x 4) - &euro;18.96 : Gourmet Real, Mayorista, distribuidor de hoteles

Cacao Puro en Polvo Desgrasado Valor (750gms x 4) €18.96
Eso son 3 Kg igual a 18.96 €
1Kg igual a 6.32 €
250 gramos igual a 1,58 €


----------



## ziruS (18 Ago 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¡ Gracias Mil ! Ya tengo claro a donde compraré la próxima vez.
> Y además, la tienda es de lo más interesante por lo que he estado ojeando... seguramente me interese hacer un pedido decente.
> 
> Lo curioso, es que hace tiempo estaba buscando aceite de cacahuete para una receta... y no lo encontraba por ningún lado, ni siquiera en una tienda especializada en aceite de mi ciudad ( la "especialización" en este país suena a broma ) ... y la tienda que enlazas, curiosamente tienen en catálogo aceites de lo más variopintos.... pero no tiene el condenado aceite de cacahuete ... aunque por lo menos, seguro que se podrá preguntar sin que se asombren demasiado.
> ...



¿Creo que no se puede comprar en esta página si no eres mayorista?


----------



## djun (18 Ago 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Interesante combinación. Menudas ganas que me han entrado de probarla



Tiene un sabor de chocolate del cacao que lleva. 
Yo le echo esos ingredientes porque son muy saludables, le hecho poca cantidad, una cucharadita de cada, por ejemplo. De copos de avena una o dos cucharadas. La avena, el germen de trigo, y también la lecitina de soja, tienen un sabor neutro, no restan sabor al cacao. También le añado levadura de cerveza amarga, a mi no me molesta el sabor amargo, la hay desamargada. Tampoco le va mal al sabor del cacao. No se nota. Son alimentos muy saludables. También le puedo añadir nueces troceadas y leche de sésamo en polvo (de herbolario). Y todo ello lo diluyo en leche de avena (de Mercadona, que no está mal de precio). 

Pero el sabor es muy bueno. Básicamente es el sabor del cacao con nueces y leche de avena, endulzado con un poco de miel por ejemplo. A veces lo endulzo con dátiles, o pasas de corinto que he dejado en remojo.

Es muy nutritivo, muy saludable. Se pueden hacer muchas combinaciones. No hay que añadir muchos ingredientes porque si no, te sale una taza demasiado grande. 

Todos estos ingredientes son un poco caros, pero me duran mucho, son los que a mi me gustan y son saludables.

…
Los dátiles lo recomiendo. No son caros y dá un dulzor suave, no empalagoso. A muchos les va a sorprender agradablemente.


----------



## djun (18 Ago 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¡ Gracias Mil ! Ya tengo claro a donde compraré la próxima vez.
> Y además, la tienda es de lo más interesante por lo que he estado ojeando... seguramente me interese hacer un pedido decente.
> 
> Lo curioso, es que hace tiempo estaba buscando aceite de cacahuete para una receta... y no lo encontraba por ningún lado, ni siquiera en una tienda especializada en aceite de mi ciudad ( la "especialización" en este país suena a broma ) ... y la tienda que enlazas, curiosamente tienen en catálogo aceites de lo más variopintos.... pero no tiene el condenado aceite de cacahuete ... aunque por lo menos, seguro que se podrá preguntar sin que se asombren demasiado.
> ...



Gracias a ti. Ese link lo habías facilitado tú en el primer post. 
Pensaba que a lo mejor son mayoristas y solo venden al por mayor. En ese caso si nos juntamos varios consumidores quizá se podría hacer un pedido grande. 

O a lo mejor no venden al consumidor final, solo venden a minoristas y te piden Número de Identificación Fiscal. No sé como va eso.


----------



## ziruS (18 Ago 2012)

djun dijo:


> Gracias a ti. Ese link lo habías facilitado tú en el primer post.
> Pensaba que a lo mejor son mayoristas y solo venden al por mayor. En ese caso si nos juntamos varios consumidores quizá se podría hacer un pedido grande.
> 
> O a lo mejor no venden al consumidor final, solo venden a minoristas y te piden Número de Identificación Fiscal. No sé como va eso.



Acabo de formalizar mi pedido y confirmo que venden a cualquiera.


----------



## djun (18 Ago 2012)

ziruS dijo:


> Acabo de formalizar mi pedido y confirmo que venden a cualquiera.



Ah!. Pues es muy interesante. Estaba mirando las condiciones en la página y parecía que sí podían vender al por menor. Gracias. 

Estas eran las condiciones que yo veía:

Gourmet Real es una marca comercial de Angel Bernardo Reyes Castro con NIF : 51869740W con domicilio C/ Golfo de Salonica Nº 26 – Sesta planta letra A, codigo postal 28033 Madrid.
Nuestro objeto principal es la venta on-line de productos dirigidos al sector HORECA. (Hosteleria, Restaurantes y Cafeterias).

Los gastos de envío corren por cuenta Gourmet Real en Madrid para el sector Horca siempre que el pedido supere los 250 € para resto de cliente no se exige pedido mínimo pero se cobrara gastos de envió y se reflejarán en la factura. El importe depende del pedido y de la dirección de entrega del mismo.

91 302 07 94
Móvil 607 69 50 37
Fax 91 383 15 60


----------



## ziruS (18 Ago 2012)

djun dijo:


> Ah!. Pues es muy interesante. Estaba mirando las condiciones en la página y parecía que sí podían vender al por menor. Gracias.
> 
> Estas eran las condiciones que yo veía:
> 
> ...



Eso es, y también te dan la opción de que seas tú quien se acerque a por la compra; ahorrándote los gastos de envío. Aunque OJO, a los precios que aparecen ahí hay que sumarles el 4 ó el 8% de IVA.
Me he pillado los 3 kilos de cacao más unas cuantas bolsas de pasta integral, que me chifla y la encuentro a buen precio; ya que con el 8 de IVA se queda en 1'86 los 500gramos.


----------



## djun (19 Ago 2012)

ziruS dijo:


> Eso es, y también te dan la opción de que seas tú quien se acerque a por la compra; ahorrándote los gastos de envío. Aunque OJO, a los precios que aparecen ahí hay que sumarles el 4 ó el 8% de IVA.
> Me he pillado los 3 kilos de cacao más unas cuantas bolsas de pasta integral, que me chifla y la encuentro a buen precio; ya que con el 8 de IVA se queda en 1'86 los 500gramos.



La canela molida y en rama también parece que tienen buen precio.

Canela Molida 810 gms Codigo: 5776 - &euro;3.03 : Gourmet Real, Mayorista, distribuidor de hoteles
Canela Molida 810 gms Codigo: 5776 *€3.03*
Categoría: Sales y especias


Canela Rama 260 gms Codigo: 5692 - &euro;5.18 : Gourmet Real, Mayorista, distribuidor de hoteles
Canela Rama 260 gms Codigo: 5692
Modelo: 
Precio: *€5.18*


No sé que tal será esa marca. 
Hasta ahora nunca lo he gastado, mas que nada por el precio. Pero le dá buen sabor a muchas bebidas o batidos que quiera hacer. Combinaría muy bien con el cacao.


----------



## merkax (19 Ago 2012)

¿Alguno a comprado en iHerb.com?
¿Alguna experiencia?
En concreto el cacao en polvo es más caro que el valor que venden por aquí. Tienen de distintas marcas, pongo un enlace a uno de ellos.

Now Foods, Healthy Foods, Certified Organic, Cocoa Powder, 12 oz (340 g) - iHerb.com (es)


----------



## djun (22 Ago 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> La verdad es que tienes unas combinaciones en la manga que se le hace a uno la boca agua .
> 
> A este paso, aprovechando que nos está quedando un hilo interesante estoy pensando en añadir un resumen en el primer mensaje del hilo, con los puntos de venta que vayamos localizando, un resumen de las diferencias y virtudes del cacao y su procesado ... y por supuesto, las combinaciones que propones.
> 
> Los dátiles eran unos grandes ignorado por mí .... hasta que un día probé la empañadilla de dátiles y bacon ( y no me apasiona el bacon ) en un restaurante que tengo cerca donde hacen un sinfín de variedades.... y aluciné, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que puede añadir.



Se pueden hacer muchas variaciones.
Últimamente le he añadido canela en polvo que la tenía por ahí olvidada, y ha sido un hallazgo. 
La canela le puede ir muy bien a cualquier batido o leche vegetal que quieras hacer: de almendras, de avellanas, horchata de chufa…. Le queda muy bien.


----------



## merkax (22 Ago 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Yo no... pero no la conocía y.... lo más importante:
> 
> Según su descripción, creo que acabas de encontrar el tan ansiado cacao procesado por el método Suizo. Esto, no lo especifican en la web... pero su descripción se amolda en un 99% al concepto que conocemos .
> 
> ...



Creo que esa tienda para España envía desde Alemania, la pega es que solo permiten el correo standard con un límite de peso de un 1,5 kg aprox. (hablo de memoria). En algunos foros y blog hablan de ella, yo no he tenido ninguna experiencia, ni conozco personalmente a nadie que haya comprado nada ahí.


----------



## djun (24 Ago 2012)

Los tipos de cacao que no están procesados por el método holandés, que son mas naturales y tienen mas antioxidantes, creo que son los siguientes: 

El que nos comentaba *merkax*:
*Now Foods, Healthy Foods*, Certified Organic, Cocoa Powder, 12 oz (340 g) $7.97 



*Navitas Naturals*, Cacao Powder, Raw Chocolate Powder, 16 oz (454 g) $17.58 

Este es más caro, porque es otra marca. No sé si tendrá algo especial. Será prácticamente lo mismo. Esta marca vende otros productos y en general todos son caros. 



El mas conocido o fácil de encontrar creo que es el cacao *Hershey's*. Me parece que lo venden en el Corte Ingles en la tienda del gourmet.

*CACAO PURO DESGRASADO HERSHEY´S* Ref:CACAO PURO HERSEY´S UNSWETENED 6.50 € IVA incluido 226 GR


*Hershey's* Cocoa Powder. 5.25 € 226 GR

Este cacao *Hershey's* hay que mirarlo bien puesto que tienen las dos variedades: el cacao natural y el del método holandés. *Ver foto* de ambos.





Aquí se explica muy bien los diferentes cacaos:
» IMPRESCINDIBLES X (CACAO EN POLVO) El Rincón de Bea

Un resumen:

Para recapitular, el 90% de los cacaos que nos encontremos en Europa tendrán el proceso holandés. Un ejemplo de algunas marcas sería: Droste, Lindt , Valhrona, Valor y por supuesto Van Houten. El otro cacao, el natural, suele ser Americano y algunas de las marcas que lo comercializan son el clásico Hershey, Ghirardelli y Scharfenberger. Yo he conseguido comprar el primero en la tienda Gourmet de El Corte Inglés, pero estoy segura que también lo podéis comprar en Taste of América o en el American Store de Madrid.


Marcas del método holandés:
*Droste, 
Lindt, 
Valhrona, 
Valor
Van Houten*


Y marcas del cacao natural:
*Hershey, 
Ghirardelli y 
Scharfenberger.*


Si lo probáis decir que tal os ha parecido de sabor. O si encontráis tiendas mas baratas, avisar.


----------



## djun (26 Ago 2012)

He leído que este cacao, *Rapunzel*, es bueno "nada que ver con el cacao Valor". Creo que es natural procesado por el método suizo.

*cacao orgánico de Rapunzel* US $5.79

*Rapunzel, Organic Cocoa Powder*, 7.1 oz (201 g) $6.98 (€5.69) 


Hay diferentes envases y precios de este cacao. Pero creo que serán iguales.
*Cacao polvo Rapunzel* 250 gr 5.50€

*Cacao descremado Rapunzel*250g 6.00 €

*Cacao en polvo Rapunze*l 250 gr 4.50 € incluido iva 8%


Y otra cosa: 
*Cómo comprar en iherb.com*


----------



## angek (27 Ago 2012)

napesito dijo:


> Con 50 gr de ese bote de cacao puro , 150 gramos de harina, 180 de azucar, 3 huevos batidos y un yogur natural haces un bizcocho sin _ningun tipo de ingrediente industrial_ añadido que pesa por lo menos medio kilo (mi novia y yo desayunamos TODA la semana con un bizcocho de esos). El poco dinero que cuesta y lo saludable que es.



Discrepo por la incorrecta relación entre subrayados. 

Aunque pienso probar un igual cambiando la harina por integral y lo azúcar por honey de la buena.


----------



## Illich (29 Nov 2012)

Buenas, me uno al hilo.

¿Dónde habéis conseguido por tanto el mejor cacao posible? ¿El de EEUU lo habéis conseguido?

Un saludo


----------



## tripack (30 Nov 2012)

angek dijo:


> Discrepo por la incorrecta relación entre subrayados.
> 
> Aunque pienso probar un igual cambiando la harina por integral y lo azúcar por honey de la buena.



Y ya si cambias la harina de trigo por una mezcla de harina de arroz y almendra molida, además de cambiar la azúcar/miel por un buen endulzante, te saldrá algo realmente sano.


----------



## Apocalipto (30 Nov 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Y ya si cambias la harina de trigo por una mezcla de harina de arroz y almendra molida, además de cambiar la azúcar/miel por un buen endulzante, te saldrá algo realmente sano.



Endulzante más sano que la miel??


----------



## djun (30 Nov 2012)

Illich dijo:


> Buenas, me uno al hilo.
> 
> ¿Dónde habéis conseguido por tanto el mejor cacao posible? ¿El de EEUU lo habéis conseguido?
> 
> Un saludo




El mejor precio, de momento creo que es este, *Cacao Valor*: 
Cacao Puro en Polvo Desgrasado Valor (750gms x 4) - &euro;18.96 : Gourmet Real, Mayorista, distribuidor de hoteles

Cacao Puro en Polvo Desgrasado Valor (750gms x 4) €18.96
Eso son 3 Kg igual a 18.96 €
1Kg igual a 6.32 €
250 gramos igual a 1,58 €

Falta el IVA si no me equivoco 
También existe la opción de acercarse a su dirección a comprarlo y ahorrase los gastos de envío.
C/ Golfo de Salonica Nº 26 – Sesta planta letra A, codigo postal 28033 Madrid.
91 302 07 94
Móvil 607 69 50 37



Cacaos procesados por el método suizo:
*Now Foods, Healthy Foods, Certified Organic, Cocoa Powder*, 12 oz (340 g)
*$8.82 *


*CACAO PURO DESGRASADO HERSHEY´S*
*6.50 € *IVA incluido

(También lo he encontrado a *5,60 € *en la calle Ribera de Curtidores, esquina calle del Casino. Una tienda pequeña en la que venden productos de alimentación americano principalmente)

Este cacao lo he probado y tiene un sabor exactamente igual que el cacao Valor. No noto la diferencia. 



He leído en un foro que este cacao, *Rapunzel*, es bueno "nada que ver con el cacao Valor". Parece que es natural procesado por el método suizo.
*Rapunzel, Organic Cocoa Powder*, 7.1 oz (201 g)
*$6.98*


Estos también *Rapunzel* serán iguales supongo, pero con otros envases y otros precios:
*Cacao polvo Rapunzel* 250 gr
*5.50€*
Cacao descremado Rapunzel %product% - Producos Ecologicos - Alimentos Organicos y Biologicos

*Cacao en polvo Rapunzel *250 gr 
*4.50 €* incluido iva 8%


----------



## djun (30 Nov 2012)

Apocalipto dijo:


> Endulzante más sano que la miel??



La miel que se vende suele estar adulterada. También es saludable el *sirope de ágave* y la *fructosa*, ésta se vende incluso en Mercadona, y no está mal de precio. 
Y el mejor endulzante en mi opinión son *los dátiles*. Hacer una pequeña melaza disolviendo los dátiles en un poco de agua que han estado en remojo, creo que le dá un dulzor a cualquier receta en la que lo añadas excelente. No es empalagoso. Y también sale barato.


----------



## djun (30 Nov 2012)

angek dijo:


> Discrepo por la incorrecta relación entre subrayados.
> 
> Aunque pienso probar un igual cambiando la harina por integral y lo azúcar por honey de la buena.





tripack dijo:


> Y ya si cambias la harina de trigo por una mezcla de harina de arroz y almendra molida, además de cambiar la azúcar/miel por un buen endulzante, te saldrá algo realmente sano.



Entonces, la receta para un buen bizcocho saludable puede ser: 

- 50 gr de cacao puro en polvo 
- 150 gramos de harina de arroz y almendra molida ( o harina de espelta integral y almendra molida )
- 180 de fructosa ( o dátiles en remojo y disuelto con un poco de agua )
- 3 huevos batidos y 
- 1 yogur natural de soja.


Pero faltará un poco de agua, o por ejemplo leche de avena, ¿no? ¿Cuánta cantidad? 
¿Y esta receta se puede hacer en una panificadora? ¿No hay que echar levadura?
.


----------



## Black Omen (30 Nov 2012)

djun dijo:


> Entonces, la receta para un buen bizcocho saludable puede ser:
> 
> - 50 gr de cacao puro en polvo
> - 150 gramos de harina de arroz y almendra molida ( o harina de espelta integral y almendra molida )
> ...




La leche de soja es una mierda pinchada en un palo, sobre todo si eres hombre. Una pura fuente de estrógenos vegetales. No me extraña que la sociedad esté amariconada.

Salvo intolerancias a la lactosa, la leche entera es mil veces mejor.


----------



## djun (30 Nov 2012)

Black Omen dijo:


> La leche de soja es una mierda pinchada en un palo, sobre todo si eres hombre. Una pura fuente de estrógenos vegetales. No me extraña que la sociedad esté amariconada.
> 
> Salvo intolerancias a la lactosa, la leche entera es mil veces mejor.



Sí, yo tampoco me fío mucho de la leche de soja, por eso utilizaría leche de avena o de arroz.

Y en el caso del yogurt... pues si se hace con leche de soja quizá pueda valer, o si no se podría hacer con leche de quinoa. Con esta leche también sale yogurt.

La leche de vaca también es bastante dudosa. Está muy manipulada, las vacas están muy hormonadas y medicadas. Esas vacas creo que casi no ven la luz del sol, comen piensos de mierda y se han seleccionado y cruzado las razas con el sólo objetivo de que den mucha cantidad de leche. Son máquinas de producir leche. Esa leche también es una mierda. 

Los lácteos a partir de cierta edad no se digieren bien, y además se sospecha que puede producir bastantes e importantes problemas de salud.


----------



## DrJ (11 Ene 2013)

Gracias por el aviso shur.

_"Existe una vieja regla que dice: “un cliente insatisfecho habla con 11 personas y uno satisfecho con 2 o 3 "_


----------



## Gran Shurmano (11 Ene 2013)

djun dijo:


> La miel que se vende suele estar adulterada. También es saludable el *sirope de ágave* y la *fructosa*, ésta se vende incluso en Mercadona, y no está mal de precio.
> Y el mejor endulzante en mi opinión son *los dátiles*. Hacer una pequeña melaza disolviendo los dátiles en un poco de agua que han estado en remojo, creo que le dá un dulzor a cualquier receta en la que lo añadas excelente. No es empalagoso. Y también sale barato.



Yo que tu me planteaba lo de la fructosa...::
La fructosa es un azúcar saludable?
El peligro de la fructosa puede causar hipertensin, cido rico y exceso de colesterol, entre otras - ABC.es
Los peligros del consumo de fructosa
Hay estudios que indican que es mucho peor metabólicamente que la sacarosa ( el azúcar refinado normal)


----------



## Ciudadano KO (12 Ene 2013)

djun dijo:


> La miel que se vende suele estar adulterada. También es saludable el *sirope de ágave* y la *fructosa*, ésta se vende incluso en Mercadona, y no está mal de precio.
> Y el mejor endulzante en mi opinión son *los dátiles*. Hacer una pequeña melaza disolviendo los dátiles en un poco de agua que han estado en remojo, creo que le dá un dulzor a cualquier receta en la que lo añadas excelente. No es empalagoso. Y también sale barato.



Ojo con estos edulcorantes. El sirope de ágave se obtiene aplicando alta temperatura. No es tan bueno.
En cuanto a la fructosa se metaboliza en un 80% en el hígado y allí se transforma en glicerol, un alcohol. Es decir que opera como el etanol. es como tomar alcohol. Eso sí las cantidades tienen que ser por encima de 50 gramos, cosa que hoy en día se consigue con dos o tres refrescos.
Además también eleva los niveles de ácido úrico.

En cuanto a la fructosa de las frutas, ésta no es tan mala ya que la fruta lleva antioxidantes y otras sustancias que minimizan el efecto. De todas formas no consumir más de 25 grs de fructosa de frutas si se está sano o 15 grs si se tiene alguna patología. Hay por internet tablas con los grs de fructosa de las frutas.

Para endulzar usar estevia o bien glucosa pura con moderación. La glucosa pura se absorbe directamente. La glucosa se puede comprar como dextrosa que es lo mismo y es lo que se añade a determinados alimentos, 

Saludos


----------



## angek (12 Ene 2013)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Ojo con estos edulcorantes. El sirope de ágave se obtiene aplicando alta temperatura. No es tan bueno.
> En cuanto a la fructosa se metaboliza en un 80% en el hígado y allí se transforma en glicerol, un alcohol. Es decir que opera como el etanol. es como tomar alcohol. Eso sí las cantidades tienen que ser por encima de 50 gramos, cosa que hoy en día se consigue con dos o tres refrescos.
> Además también eleva los niveles de ácido úrico.
> 
> ...




Mercola approves this post. 

Tendría cuidado incluso con algunas frutas, tipo plátano o dátiles. 

Endulzar es de visilleras

Aún así, el ágave o la estevia son naturales. Y la miel. La fructosa no. Desconfíen de ella.


----------



## djun (12 Ene 2013)

Sí, estoy viendo que no es buena la fructosa, excepto la que se encuentra moderadamente en la fruta, ya que va acompañada de fibra, antioxidantes, minerales y enzimas. 

Estoy pensando que lo mejor será la stevia. Hojas de stevia molida, supongo que es bastante natural y no tendrá peligros. Las gotas o extracto de stevia me suena que es bastante caro. 

Yo no suelo endulzar mucho, pero últimamente confiaba en el sirope de ágave, la miel, y la fructosa. Aunque voy a cambiar. Probaré con la stevia; las hojas molidas si las encuentro. 

También parece que hay otras alternativas que pueden ser saludables como:
- Endulzar con dátiles (moderadamente), plátano deshidratados (moderadamente), o manzanas deshidratadas.. 
- La Panela.

Muchas gracias. 


PD.: He leído algo sobre* Luo Han Guo* (*Siraitia grosvenorii*), que parece que es bueno. Aunque no sé donde se comprará. He leído lo siguiente: 

LUO HAN GUO (Siraitia grosvenorii)
- Es un suplemento útil para personas diabéticas, disminuyendo los niveles de azúcar en la sangre, los niveles de colesterol y los triglicéridos en el cuerpo. - Además, incrementaba los niveles de colesterol bueno y de los antioxidantes del organismo.
- Además, también demostró ser un protector de los riñones, órganos especialmente afectados por la diabetes.
- Protector del páncreas en casos de diabetes
- Bueno para combatir alergias, prevenir ataques cardiovasculares y hasta inhibir el cáncer de piel.


Otro producto que he visto es:
*SUPER LIFE*: basado en la stevia y en Luo Han Guo, que debe ser carísimo y no sé donde lo venden.


----------



## 4motion (13 Ene 2013)

Valor es una de las pocas marcas en las que no lonchafineo, ahora cuando hace frio un buen chocolate a la taza Valor y se me pasan las preocupaciones por la prima de rajoy y la puta mierda de pais que nos han dejado.

Es como volver a mi niñez cuando mi abuela me hacia el chocolate de esta marca y me decia "El chocolate poco hervido y muy batido".

Que tiempos.................


----------



## trancos123 (19 Ago 2014)

Up up up reflotando el hilo.


----------



## Wallebot (19 Ago 2014)

En argentina en los cafes echan submarion una pastillas alargada de chocolate que se funde en el cafe.

En los CCaos echan lecitina de soja para ayudar a la disolucion del cacao, por si os hace falta.

No se si os vale la opcion de echar una pastilla de chocolate negro. Aunque ese caso no es desgrasado.


Cerca de mi cas un trailes de cacao tuvo un accidente. Solto bolsa tamaño pallet de cacao. Lo vi en el periodico y si lo pillo y tengo recipientes, lo hubiese llenado.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 23:24 ----------




Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Ojo con estos edulcorantes. El sirope de ágave se obtiene aplicando alta temperatura. No es tan bueno.
> En cuanto a la fructosa se metaboliza en un 80% en el hígado y* allí se transforma en glicerol, un alcohol. Es decir que opera como el etanol. es como tomar alcohol. *Eso sí las cantidades tienen que ser por encima de 50 gramos, cosa que hoy en día se consigue con dos o tres refrescos.



Un alcohol es una molecula con un radical -oh. Mas alla de eso, no se puede comparar el glicerol o glicerina con el etanol.

Estas tomando glicerina en casi toda la grasa que tomas. Algunas de ellas muy saludables.

La mayoria de la grasa que ingerimos son Trigliceridos.

Triglicérido - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La fructosa se metaboliza en glicerol o glicerina? No lo sé, me suena un poco raro.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 23:26 ----------

Fructose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (14 Nov 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> En argentina en los cafes echan submarion una pastillas alargada de chocolate que se funde en el cafe.
> 
> En los CCaos echan lecitina de soja para ayudar a la disolucion del cacao, por si os hace falta.
> 
> ...



Como veo el hilo se refloto hace poco y salvo el valor puro desgrasado no he encontrado nada mas economico en los supermercados que tengo mas cerca de casa. Prometo hacer una batida por todas las grandes superficies y los super que me pillan mas lejos a ver que encuentro.

En cuanto a la polemica con los endulzantes ni fructosas, ni agaves ni por supuesto sacarinas, ni nada que se haya refinado, todo eso es veneno. De los aspartamos y similares mejor ni hablamos.

Los unicos endulzantes validos son la estevia y la miel, y mucho mejor la miel que tiene muchas propiedades nutricionales añadidas.


----------



## zaero (16 Nov 2014)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Los unicos endulzantes validos son la estevia y la miel, y mucho mejor la miel que tiene muchas propiedades nutricionales añadidas.



Yo me he aficionado a la "miel de caña" (melaza), que no es más que la caña de azúcar prensada. Tiene gusto más como de caramelo o regaliz, por lo que no vale como "endulzante neutro", pero como "chute de azúcar" a mi me gusta bastante.

Puedes encontrar en algunas páginas información de los beneficios.

Y en nutritionData se puede comparar la composición del azúcar blanco normal y la miel de caña


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Nov 2014)

Esta tarde he experimentado con cacao (Valor) y leche de almendras. Psé, se dejaba beber, pero lo mejor seguramente sea los efectos de la mezcla para el cuerpo.


----------



## angek (17 Nov 2014)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Los unicos endulzantes validos son la estevia y la miel, y mucho mejor la miel que tiene muchas propiedades nutricionales añadidas.



Yo cambiaría la miel. Muchas vitaminas (no tantas), aminoácidos útiles y enzimas (éstas sólo están en la versión sin pasteurizar), pero muy elevada en fructosa. 

Aparte del asunto de la jalea real y el polen, la miel no parece ser mucho más sana que un puñado de dátiles, plátanos o incluso ágave -fructosa a saco. 

Es más, al no tener fibra, puede incluso absorberse más rápido y pillar pico insulínico antes. 

En mi opinión, lo más adecuado es educar al paladar para "dudar" del dulzor injustificado y desear los alimentos teniendo menos en cuenta la punta de la lengua y más los lados y el fondo. 







Pero si uno es una locaza perdida con graves fugas de aceite, la estevia o el lo han parecen lo menos malo, seguido de alcohólicos como xylitol, maltitol....


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (17 Nov 2014)

angek dijo:


> Yo cambiaría la miel. Muchas vitaminas (no tantas), aminoácidos útiles y enzimas (éstas sólo están en la versión sin pasteurizar), pero muy elevada en fructosa.
> 
> Aparte del asunto de la jalea real y el polen, la miel no parece ser mucho más sana que un puñado de dátiles, plátanos o incluso ágave -fructosa a saco.
> 
> ...




Para empezar la miel tiene un IG mas moderado que el azucar refinado. Y su principal caracteristica positiva es que la miel natural como su propio nombre indica no se refina ni se procesa.

La miel se puede incluir en la mismo grupo de alimentos de la fruta, por contener el mismo tipo de fructosa que esta. Nada que ver con las fructosas refinadas que tambien se pueden encontrar en el mercado.

Cuando digo que es un endulzante totalmente aceptable, lo digo de la misma forma que es aceptable comerse un melocoton o una manzana. Eso no quiere decir que haya que tomarsela a cucharadas ni comerse de forma habitual un kilo de melocotones de una sentada.

La fruta con moderacion es beneficiosa y de igual forma la miel con moderacion es un endulzante natural y beneficioso.

Yo el cafe solo me lo endulzo con nada, el Te con una rodajita de limon... y de vez en cuando cojo el cacao puro en polvo y en la taza añado una cucharadita de postre de miel, combinacion ideal. Aparte del sabor genial que le da al cacao, la combinacion de la grasa del cacao con la cucharadita de miel hace descender todavia mas el IG de la miel, dato interesante para los puristas con esto de los indices glucemicos.

Con esto de los indices glucemicos segun mi opinion hay mucho asustaviejas. Cuando decides comer con el minimo de hidratos y de azucares se pasa de meternos un plato de espaguetis con colmo bañados en queso fundido, a tenerle miedo a la fruta, las patatas, la miel y cualquier cosa que huela a hidratos de carbono.

Es correcto tomar estos alimentos con moderacion pero hay que tener clarisimo que no tiene nada que ver el hidrato de carbono presente en los alimentos naturales sin procesar, y el hidrato presente en las harinas y azucares refinados. Estos ultimos y solo estos son los unicos que hay que desterrar de la dieta.


----------



## angek (18 Nov 2014)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Para empezar la miel tiene un IG mas moderado que el azucar refinado. Y su principal caracteristica positiva es que la miel natural como su propio nombre indica no se refina ni se procesa.
> 
> Con esto de los indices glucemicos segun mi opinion hay mucho asustaviejas. Cuando decides comer con el minimo de hidratos y de azucares se pasa de meternos un plato de espaguetis con colmo bañados en queso fundido, a tenerle miedo a la fruta, las patatas, la miel y cualquier cosa que huela a hidratos de carbono.




Los "ataques" a la miel no van de la mano de su índice glucémico. Es relativamente elevado, como los plátanos, más o menos, pero se trata más bien de la alta cantidad de fructosa.

El hecho de que sea natural no debe servir de coartada para obviar los efectos que altas concentraciones de fructosa tienen en el organismo (La ínfima disponibilidad de miel natural y sin pasteurizar en el mercado es algo que podríamos tocar también). 

Sí. A pesar de los cofactores como los antioxidantes y demás. Éstos amortiguan algo el metabolismo que el hígado lleva a cabo con el monosacárido. Pero a mí me suena similar a declaraciones como: "Si el alcohol viene del vino es diferente al de la ginebra". 

Y, por supuesto, también creo que con moderación se puede uno hasta fumar una pipica de crack. Es cuestión de saber lo que se tiene entre manos y considerar que si...



Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Los unicos endulzantes validos son la estevia y la miel



... sepamos qué hace a éstos válidos frente a la panela, el maltitol o el lo han, que ya han mencionado o si vale la pena prescindir del sabor _artificialmente_ endulzado de un café con miel o naturalmente sabroso como un café a secas.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (1 Dic 2014)

angek dijo:


> Los "ataques" a la miel no van de la mano de su índice glucémico. Es relativamente elevado, como los plátanos, más o menos, pero se trata más bien de la alta cantidad de fructosa.
> 
> El hecho de que sea natural no debe servir de coartada para obviar los efectos que altas concentraciones de fructosa tienen en el organismo (La ínfima disponibilidad de miel natural y sin pasteurizar en el mercado es algo que podríamos tocar también).
> 
> ...



Como ya he dicho antes yo endulzo el cafe con...nada. Mi desayuno es un cafe americano tal cual, sin endulzantes.

Si que ocasionalmente me hago en casa cafe con cacao puro (mi supercapuccino) y me gusta añadirle una cucharadita de postre de miel.

Como cualquier endulzante el problema es la cantidad. Y vamos a dejar clara la diferencia entre los azucares refinados y los presentes en fruta y miel. La fructosa que contienen de forma natural no tiene nada que ver con los refinados, el cuerpo tiene que extraerlo de las fibras y las celulas del alimento. Por eso los indices glucemicos son mas moderados y se encuentran mezclados con muchas otras substancias beneficiosas.

Basicamente nuestro cuerpo esta diseñado para lidiar con esos tipos de azucares, y no para recibirlo en forma purificada que son autenticas bombas acidificantes para el organismo.


----------



## Erthel (5 Feb 2015)

Paso por aquí buscando grano de cacao en España, y me gustaría aclarar algunas cosas:

El cacao en polvo es un subproducto del procesado del cacao. El cacao en grano se tuesta, se tritura (convirtiendose en "licor de cacao", una especie de pasta pringosa) y luego se prensa, para separar la manteca de cacao (aprox. el 50%) del polvo de cacao. Luego manteca, polvo, azúcar y a veces licor de cacao se mezclan en distintas fórmulas para hacer chocolate (en el chocolate industrial los subproductos del cacao, licor manteca y polvo, a menudo no representan ni el 30% del producto final).

El chocolate en polvo que se vende suele ser sobrante de estos procesos. Normalmente se vende para repostería, y siempre es desgrasado. El cola-cao y nesquick es este mismo polvo reprocesado y reprocesado, algo así como el aceite de oliva de peor calidad, resultado de prensar la masa de olivas varias veces y refinado por otros medios.

Estos subproductos del cacao para chocolate industrial suelen provenir de cacao de mala calidad y por eso el chocolate de alto porcentaje tipo "Valor" cuesta tanto de comer. Valor no procesa sus propios granos; compra manteca, pasta y polvo de cacao a Natra (una empresa de molienda de cacao) o a otras similares.

Encontrar un grano de buena calidad es difícil, y mucho más encontrar polvo de cacao de buena calidad. Si me preguntan puedo recomendar el de Valrhona o el de Pralus, que suelen controlar el origen del grano de cacao que utilizan, a menudo proveniente de latinoamérica (origen de los cacaos criollos, de mejor calidad).

También recomendaría a quien pueda que pruebe los chocolates de verdad, son muy baratos comparados con lo que cuesta una buena botella de vino, y os aseguro que después de probarlos nunca más volveréis al Nestlé o al Valor. Personalmente mis favoritos son el Duffy's Mayan Red y el Rozsavolgyi Porcelana.

Por otro lado, estoy tratando de traer cacao en grano de primerísima calidad desde centroamérica, pero usar ese grano para hacer colacao puede ser un crimen .

Si a alguien le interesa puede ponerse en contacto conmigo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Para quien todavía le interese el asunto:
> 
> A raíz de este hilo que abrí en forocoches...
> 
> ...



Si eso esta de puta madre pero me gustaria poder ir a comprarlo a un supermercado sin tener que buscarlo en una pagina web...


----------



## Daviot (8 Feb 2016)

Mariconas, habéis agotado las existencias y ahora no envían el Chocopic hasta marzo.


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Feb 2016)

Yo uso Valor + miel, mucho mas rico y sano.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Feb 2016)

Aprovechando el hilo, ¿alguna recomendación sobre una crema de cacao tipo Nocilla de calidad?

He probado la de intermón y realmente se nota diferencia de sabor, pero leyendo las valoraciones que hacéis de su cacao me imagino que las habrá mejores.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Feb 2016)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Aprovechando el hilo, ¿alguna recomendación sobre una crema de cacao tipo Nocilla de calidad?
> 
> He probado la de intermón y realmente se nota diferencia de sabor, pero leyendo las valoraciones que hacéis de su cacao me imagino que las habrá mejores.



Las cremas de cacao son todas vomitos de camello con un poco de cacao y dos carretas de azucar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las cremas de cacao son todas vomitos de camello con un poco de cacao y dos carretas de azucar.



Y aceite de avellana.


----------



## Daviot (10 Feb 2016)

Gracias por la info, ya había visto que estaba disponible el Callebaut pero como era algo más caro he preferido primero pedir el Chocovic aunque no me llegará hasta por lo menos el 10 de marzo pero no tengo prisa.

Por cierto enhorabuena por el hilo, me lo he leído entero y merece mucho la pena.


----------



## chernorat (13 Feb 2016)

Parece que ha llegado un cargamento de Chocovic: Amazon me ha mandado un correo diciendo que me lo mandan la semana que viene.


----------



## spamrakuen (13 Feb 2016)

Ya me he pedido una, me tardara un mes. Gracias!


----------



## chernorat (13 Feb 2016)

A mí también me ponía que iba a ser uno o dos meses, pero al final va a tardar semana y media.


----------



## Daviot (14 Feb 2016)

chernorat dijo:


> A mí también me ponía que iba a ser uno o dos meses, pero al final va a tardar semana y media.



Corroboro lo dicho. Acabo de recibir un correo de Amazon diciendome que me llega el 18 de febrero cuando en principio estaba previsto que llegara a partir del 10 de marzo.


----------



## señor eko (15 Feb 2016)

Madre mía, cacao everywhere


----------



## luismarple (15 Feb 2016)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Yo el cafe solo me lo endulzo con nada, el Te con una rodajita de limon...



Así que endulza el té con una rodaja de limón....

A eso lo llamo yo vivir al límite!!!


----------



## chernorat (15 Feb 2016)

Hoy me ha llegado un correo indicando que ya puedo ir a recoger el paquete a correos. 

Tengo ganas de probarlo, el problema está en que tengo sin terminar una lata de cacao Valor. ¿Pasaría algo si los mezclo para mejorar el de marca Valor?


----------



## spamrakuen (15 Feb 2016)

Daviot dijo:


> Corroboro lo dicho. Acabo de recibir un correo de Amazon diciendome que me llega el 18 de febrero cuando en principio estaba previsto que llegara a partir del 10 de marzo.



Idem, entre el 18 y el 22

Me viene fantastico porque el Valor se me esta terminando


----------



## señor eko (15 Feb 2016)

Yo hice reservas del Valor como si el Madmax estuviera aqui ya. 

Me tocará alternar uno y otro también...


----------



## cenachero (16 Feb 2016)

En lidl venia uno de vez en cuando de una de sus marcas. Belbake creo. Y estaba a unos 2 euros o 2 euros y poco los 250 gramos

Lo que no se es cuando volvera, porque son productos que vienen por temporadas.


----------



## Daviot (16 Feb 2016)

chernorat dijo:


> Hoy me ha llegado un correo indicando que ya puedo ir a recoger el paquete a correos.
> 
> Tengo ganas de probarlo, el problema está en que tengo sin terminar una lata de cacao Valor. ¿Pasaría algo si los mezclo para mejorar el de marca Valor?



Idem, me ha llegado un correo de Amazon diciéndome que hoy no estaba en casa y que me han intentado entregar el Chocovic y que mañana puedo ir a buscarlo a Correos. Flipo con la rapidez.

Mañana mismo lo recojo y lo pruebo y si veo que es tan bueno como se comenta por aquí pido más porque mucho me temo que cuando vean el éxito que tiene lamentablemente terminen subiéndole el precio.


----------



## cenachero (16 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Ahora bien... *lo de Chocovic comparado con Valor, Belbake, el del Eroski y tantos otros.... es otro mundo.*
> 
> Los que tenéis el Chocovic en vuestras manos, haced la prueba:
> 
> Abrid el "saco" , oled ( ojo, el olor es fuerte... como debe ser ) y luego apretad la bolsa, observad como se mueve .... luego mirad el Valor que tengáis por casa ... y haced campaña a favor de Chocovic, porque lo que nos ha colado Valor durante años a semejantes precios no tiene nombre .



Pero la diferencia de calidad tiene que venir por el origen del cacao o bien porque el valor es "desgrasado" y el chocovic lleva mas grasa, no?

Es interesante este tema, en la web de Chocovic tienen 3 tipos de cacao en polvo, con igual porcentaje de grasas, y no los clasifican por amargor ni nada por estilo, los clasifican por colores







El de amazon es el "Seleccion 22" el rojo oscuro, pero al parecer tienen otros dos tipos de color mas claro.


Edito:

He encontrado el "marron"
Cacao Canelo 21

¿Quien se anima a hacer una comparativa?


----------



## SofoR (16 Feb 2016)

Una pregunta... a nivel gustativo en qué se diferencia este famoso Chocovic del Valor? Lleva más grasa? Es igual de amargo? Está más bueno y punto...?
Yo sólo he probado el Valor


----------



## Daviot (16 Feb 2016)

Ya tengo el Chocavic, de momento sólo lo he probado una vez y con sólo una cucharada pequeña bien colmada. Mientras lo preparaba mezclando el polvo con la leche subía un olor a auténtico chocolate que daba gusto.

Como estaba tan rico he pedido 3 palets a Amazon y ya no queda más.


:XX: Que no que es broma, cuando he vuelto a entrar en Amazon para pedir otro paquete ya ponía que no estaba disponible. Ya me lo veía venir.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 19:57 ----------




SofoR dijo:


> Una pregunta... a nivel gustativo en qué se diferencia este famoso Chocovic del Valor? Lleva más grasa? Es igual de amargo? Está más bueno y punto...?
> Yo sólo he probado el Valor



Yo el Valor lo probé hace mucho y no puedo hacer una comparación reciente. Lo que si he mirado es la grasa que lleva cada uno, Valor tiene un 16% de grasa y Chocavic un 21%.


----------



## djun (16 Feb 2016)

La grasa del cacao es saludable. No hay ningún problema. Es como el aguacate, su grasa es totalmente saludable. 
Al menos eso tengo entendido de algunos expertos que lo han explicado. No engorda y no provoca colesterol.
El cacao sin desgrasar es mas natural, debe tener un sabor mas intenso, no ha sido sometido a ningún proceso para alterar su composición.


----------



## arangul6 (16 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Es más amargo ( no voy a decir mucho, porque el Valor en comparación me sabe casi muerto ) , el aroma que desprende ( bastante fuerte ) y la forma en que se mueve cuando lo remueves en la bolsa te da a entender que es más fresco .
> 
> Efectivamente, su porcentaje graso ( y esto se debe a que lleva más manteca de cacao; lee en mi anterior mensaje un par de detalles sobre esto ) es mayor.
> 
> ...



el cacao ,cuanto mas desengrasado y amargo ,mejor calidad y mas natural,
el cacao es amargo y si no es asi cuando lo compras es por que han usado el metodo holandes para quitarle este amargor,usando peara ello productos alcalinos,estos fastidian las propiedades del cacao
ah,y ademas debe de tener un olor aromatico


----------



## cenachero (16 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Sobre que sea mejor desengrasado ... tengo mis reservas, honestamente .
> 
> El Chocovic es mucho más aromático que el Valor ... y un sinfín de marcas... sin embargo, está etiquetado como cacao alcalinizado ienso:



Cuanto mas claro, mas natural, mas amargo, afrutado y mas "rico" en nutrientes. No se disuelve bien en liquidos.
Cuanto mas oscuro, mas alcalinizado, mas dulce, pero con menos nutrientes. Se disuelve algo mejor en liquidos.

¿Confirmarias esta afirmacion comparando Chocovic y Valor?


----------



## Daviot (18 Feb 2016)

Yo también estaba pensando en que el siguiente sería el Callebaut y he visto que tiene buenas opiniones en Amazon.co.uk sin embargo he visto otro que quizás merezca la pena y que tiene muchas y muy buenas opiniones en Amazon.co.uk.








Es cacao criollo de Sudamérica y además es orgánico. Sorprendentemente sólo tiene un 11% de grasa.

En Amazon uk se vende el paquete de 1kg por 15,54 euros al cambio y en cambio Amazon.es que también lo tiene lo vende por 18 euros el mismo paquete.

Sevenhills Wholefoods Cacao En Polvo Orgánico 1kg: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal

Sevenhills Wholefoods Organic Cacao / Cocoa Powder 1kg, Soil Association certified organic: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Daviot (18 Feb 2016)

Tambien creo que el cacao Sevenhills por 18 euros puede merecer la pena ya que el Valor comprado en latas saldría por 15,44 el kilo y la diferencia en calidad parece ser abismal.

Aunque lo suyo sería que amazon.es lo igualara con el de amazon.co.uk. Creo que algún forero comentó una vez algo de que escribiéndoles y haciéndoles ver la diferencia de precio a veces hacían caso y lo bajaban. Igual si somos varios hacen más caso.


----------



## spamrakuen (18 Feb 2016)

Bueno, yo ya tengo el Chocovic. Siendo mas barato que el Valor, si esta mas bueno ya me vale. De todos modos seguire atento a vuestros descubrimientos cacaotiles 

Ya comento que tal cuando lo haya probado.


----------



## spamrakuen (19 Feb 2016)

Bueno, ya he probado el Chocovic. Aqui va mi impresión respecto al Valor:

Precio: mas económico.
Color: a la luz del neon de la cocina no aprecio diferencias.
Aroma: me gusta mas el de Chocovic (a mi novia le gusta mas Valor)
Sabor: no aprecio diferencias.

Resumen: probablemente seguire comprandolo, pero mi paladar no es tan refinado para notar el supuesto mejor sabor.


----------



## Raullucu (19 Feb 2016)

Primero daros las gracias a todos por la información que compartís con todos. Soy consumidor diarios de Valor para el desayuno y siempre lo he tenido que endulzar con miel pues me costaba mucho tomarlo sólo. Ayer me llegó el Chocovic de Amazon, lo he probado esta mañana, sin miel, y he de decir que sí he notado diferencias en cuanto a sabor y color. Lo segundo me da un poco igual, pero en el sabor hay un abismo de diferencia. También, como decíais alguna página atrás, el tacto al mover el contenido de la bolsa es muy distinto, más suave.

Como 1Kg me va a durar un montón, tardaré en probar las otras sugerencias que hacéis, pero repito, muchísimas gracias. Estos son los hilos que hacen grande a burbuja.

Salu2.


----------



## cenachero (21 Feb 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> He encontrado el "marron"
> Cacao Canelo 21



Me autocito para añadir otro posible sustituto al Valor:

Se trata del "eurocao" de momento a unos mas que interesantes 6,95 euros/kilo (IVA incl)
Cacao en polvo para su uso en repostería | Santa Grata | Ingredientes para Postres


----------



## Daviot (21 Feb 2016)

Interesante salvo por los 5,95 euros de gastos de envío y que no se puede pagar por Pay-Pay . Bueno el que viva en Lleida puede ir a recogerlo gratis.


----------



## Cormac (22 Feb 2016)

En el Aldi compré este sábado, pero creó que no lo tienen siempre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Feb 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> En el Aldi compré este sábado, pero creó que no lo tienen siempre.



De que marca esta hablando y a que precio?


----------



## Daviot (23 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Hoy mismo me ha llegado el cacao no-alcalinizado de Sevenhills . En cuanto lo pruebe comento.
> 
> Por lo que veo, o soy el afortunado que se llevó la última unidad o este hilo tiene un seguimiento en la sombra insospechado ... porque ya no queda ... nada de nada... ni a 2 meses .



Ayer estuve a punto de pedirlo y quedaban 5 paquetes y efectivamente hoy ya no queda.

Aunque claro 5 unidades y teniendo en cuenta que el hilo lo han leído 76.000 foreros no hace falta un seguimiento en la sombra.

Eso sí más vale que amazon se ponga las pilas porque con ese nivel de existencias no hacemos nada.


----------



## Cormac (23 Feb 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> De que marca esta hablando y a que precio?



La marca es Maurinus y viene en un envase de 400 gramos.
El valor energético por 100 ml es:
Grasas: 2,1 g
-de las cuales saturadas 1,4 g
Hidratos de carbono: 20,5
-de los cuales azúcares: 16,2
Proteínas: 4,7 G
Sal: 0,12

El precio no me acuerdo. Si encuentro el ticket te lo digo.


----------



## Daviot (23 Feb 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> La marca es Maurinus y viene en un envase de 400 gramos.
> El valor energético por 100 ml es:
> Grasas: 2,1 g
> -de las cuales saturadas 1,4 g
> ...



De esos preparados hay muchos, aquí más que nada se habla de cacao en polvo 100%.

Usted fíjese en los ingredientes de ese cacao a la taza y el porcentaje en cacao no creo que supere el 20 o 30% suponiendo que lo digan, el resto del producto suele ser azúcar en su gran mayoría y otros ingredientes indeseables.

Con lo cual pretenden venderle cacao a precio de azúcar además de los perniciosos efectos de este tomado en grandes cantidades.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (23 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Hoy mismo me ha llegado el cacao no-alcalinizado de Sevenhills . En cuanto lo pruebe comento.
> 
> Por lo que veo, o soy el afortunado que se llevó la última unidad o este hilo tiene un seguimiento en la sombra insospechado ... porque ya no queda ... nada de nada... ni a 2 meses .



Yo pedí uno el fin de semana y me llega hoy. Parece que he tenido suerte. 

Amazon debiera dar comisión a un par de foreros de aquí.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (23 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que me huelo una subida de precio ( espero que no sea así ) ... nos podemos considerar ciertamente afortunados .
> 
> Mejor no empezar a hablar de comisiones que si no esto se llena de referidos y recién registrados tipo "javicacaoamazon84" por doquier colgando más y más links de ese tipo y nos destrozan el hilo.



Lo de la comisión era una broma. Espero que nadie se lo haya tomado en serio y aparezcan nicks cacao.

En cuanto a la subida de precio, creo que podemos contar con ello. Por lo que veo en Amazon ponen que el 27 estará de nuevo disponible. 

Parece que tienen web propia: Sevenhills Wholefoods


----------



## Gürtelito (23 Feb 2016)

Alguien usa algún otro endulcorante que no sea miel?

En breve dejaré de calentar la leche y si ya me cuesta disolver el cacao en leche fría, con la miel me es imposible y eso que le echo una minudencia.


A ver si se acaba el Valor que tengo y pido alguno de estos que habéis recomendado, que he visto que algunos os lo tomáis sólo.


----------



## angek (23 Feb 2016)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Alguien usa algún otro endulcorante que no sea miel?



La primera recomendación es procurar no endulzar. A pelo. 

Para cuando es inevitable, yo uso varios. 

De los que más recomiendo son la esencia 100% estevia y el xilitol. 

La estevia tiene un sabor ligeramente amargo y diferente del dulzor del azúcar, aunque a mí me gusta. Creo que sigue siendo ilegal en la UE -vacíos legales, como lo de la marihuana-, pero se puede conseguir por Iherb o similares. Ojo: Es susceptible a la temperatura. Si se endulza algo muy, muy caliente, pierde algo de sabor. 

El xilitol, a mí me sabe ligeramente "polar", pero la mayoría de las personas no notan diferencia con el azúcar. Éste no pierde sabor. Ojo: No es acalórico. Es un carbohidrato y, aunque no tiene índice glucémico ni mucha carga ni está contraindicado para patologías diabéticas (lo contrario), es algo a tener en cuenta. A mí, por ejemplo, me saca de cetosis. 
Ojo nº2: Hay calidades. El que se saca del abedul es más caro=más bueno=más sano.

El producto llamado Truvía es también recomendable. Usa como "excipiente" eritritol, otro azúcar alcoholico como el xilitol o el maltitol.


----------



## Daviot (23 Feb 2016)

angek dijo:


> La primera recomendación es procurar no endulzar. A pelo.



Ahí, ahí ........ que no se diga.


----------



## djun (23 Feb 2016)

*Pequeño truco para disolver el cacao fácilmente (y/o la miel).*

Yo a una taza vacía le echo cacao, le añado levadura nutricional (o levadura de cerveza), y canela en polvo. Es opcional, también se puede añadir psillium y/o copos de arroz, o de quinoa... Todo ello lo mezclo con una cuchara en seco, y entonces le añado muy poca cantidad de leche (por ejemplo sólo tres o cuatro cucharas de leche), y lo remuevo en la taza, no necesito removerlo con la cuchara. Toda esa mezcla 'porosa', al no ser cacao puro, se disuelve fácilmente en una pequeña cantidad de leche. Después añado miel, lo remuevo con una cuchara, añado mas leche, sigo removiendo y termino de rellenar la taza de leche. Y finalmente le añado nueces, o uvas pasas, o lo que a cada un le guste...

También se puede hacer sólo con cacao. El cacao con una muy pequeña cantidad de leche es fácil removerlo y disloverlo, después se le añade el resto de la leche. La miel también se debe remover primero en una pequeña cantidad de leche.


----------



## Daviot (23 Feb 2016)

djun dijo:


> *Pequeño truco para disolver el cacao fácilmente (y/o la miel).*
> 
> Yo a una taza vacía le echo cacao, le añado levadura nutricional (o levadura de cerveza), y canela en polvo. Es opcional, también se puede añadir psillium y/o copos de arroz, o de quinoa... Todo ello lo mezclo con una cuchara en seco, y entonces le añado muy poca cantidad de leche (por ejemplo sólo tres o cuatro cucharas de leche), y lo remuevo en la taza, no necesito removerlo con la cuchara. Toda esa mezcla 'porosa', al no ser cacao puro, se disuelve fácilmente en una pequeña cantidad de leche. Después añado miel, lo remuevo con una cuchara, añado mas leche, sigo removiendo y termino de rellenar la taza de leche. Y finalmente le añado nueces, o uvas pasas, o lo que a cada un le guste...
> 
> También se puede hacer sólo con cacao. El cacao con una muy pequeña cantidad de leche es fácil removerlo y disolverlo, después se le añade el resto de la leche. La miel también se debe remover primero en una pequeña cantidad de leche.



Briconsejo......... si se le añade miel yo no le pondría además uvas pasas porque ambos alimentos tienen un índice glucémico elevado ( lo que le dice al organismo que empiece a acumular los alimentos en forma de grasa ).

También se puede preparar el cacao con proteína de suero de leche añadiéndole además leche. Está buenísimo con un poco de miel y además la proteína de suero de leche contiene los aminoácidos precursores del glutatión (cisteína, glicina y ácido glutamino) que es el puto amo de todos los antioxidantes.


----------



## PATITOXXL (23 Feb 2016)

Hola a todos, buen hilo.

Hoy he encontrado en Carrefour un cacao que no había visto antes, se llama La Plata y pone que solo lleva cacao desgrasado en polvo, 21% de grasa. También lo hay a la taza y un preparado con más cosas, pero el puro parece que no lleva nada. La cajita de 250g sale por 2'49€.


¿Alguien lo ha probado? ¿Mejor o peor que el Valor?


----------



## PATITOXXL (23 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Estuve hace dos semanas en el Carrefour mirando cacaos por si acaso y no ví nada. Gracias por el aviso, habrá que echar una ojeada.
> 
> ¿ Es como este ?
> 
> ...





No estoy seguro porque la imagen me aparece muy pequeña y al ampliarla se pierde todo, ni siquiera puedo ver la marca pero la imagen del cacao es exactamente la misma, yo diría que si.
La marca es La Plata y es de Europea del Cacao.

Está al lado del cacao Valor, pero la semana pasada no había, es la primera vez que lo veo.

He comprado una cajita para probar, la he abierto porque no he podido esperar a mañana  y huele muy bien. Me ha sorprendido que es bastante oscuro, pensé que sería más claro, como los chocolates a la taza. He probado un poquitín con la punta de una cuchara y es lo más amargo que he probado en mi vida. Estoy deseando tomarlo mañana, pero como no he probado el Valor no puedo comparar.


----------



## PATITOXXL (24 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Pues tal como lo pones suena muy tentador la verdad. Creo que este sábado me acercaré por el Carrefour.
> 
> El porcentaje graso suena muy bien la verdad, hasta ahora y a excepción de Chocovic casi todos tienen un índice bajo y me estoy dando cuenta de que un mayor porcentaje es un plus en realidad.
> 
> ...





Tampoco me hagas mucho caso que acabo de empezar con el cacao puro porque he empezado con la dieta paleo. Quizá me falta costumbre con el cacao amargo. Yo esperaba que fuera como el chocolate negro, pero es otra cosa.

Yo también pensé que era mucha casualidad que hubieran metido una marca nueva después de tanto tiempo, se está poniendo de moda el cacao puro.

Lo de la manteca de cacao también lo pensé, pero es verdad que es carísimo para un capricho. Por ese precio casi que dejo el cacao.



Edito:

He buscado la diferencia entre el cacao natural y el alcalinizado y este es alcalinizado, el color es el mismo.


----------



## señor eko (24 Feb 2016)

Aun a riesgo de parecer tonto... ¿cuáles son las diferencias entre el cacao alcalinizado y el que no lo está? ¿Es solo en cuanto a sabor o es mas por el tema 'saludable' y 'naturalidad' del producto?


----------



## Pichorrica (24 Feb 2016)

señor eko dijo:


> Aun a riesgo de parecer tonto... ¿cuáles son las diferencias entre el cacao alcalinizado y el que no lo está? ¿Es solo en cuanto a sabor o es mas por el tema 'saludable' y 'naturalidad' del producto?



El alcalinizado es un cacao que ha pasado por un proceso de neutralización, es decir, mediante una base o alcalino han neutralizado los ácidos grasos naturales del cacao natural y ademas, consiguen que sea menos amargo.


----------



## djun (24 Feb 2016)

señor eko dijo:


> Aun a riesgo de parecer tonto... ¿cuáles son las diferencias entre el cacao alcalinizado y el que no lo está? ¿Es solo en cuanto a sabor o es mas por el tema 'saludable' y 'naturalidad' del producto?



El cacao que no ha sido alcalinizado tengo entendido que tiene mas antioxidantes y mejores propiedades nutricionales.


----------



## cenachero (24 Feb 2016)

No se si os habeis fijado pero el chocovic en Amazon ya ha subido de precio; de 9,36 a 9,67


----------



## Daviot (25 Feb 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> No se si os habeis fijado pero el chocovic en Amazon ya ha subido de precio; de 9,36 a 9,67



La cosa se está poniendo fea, no sólo han subido el Chocovic sino que incluso ya no se puede encontrar el Sevenhills de 1KG no sólo en Amazon.es sino que los muy pillos han sustituido el enlace y ahora te lleva al paquete de 250 gramos que sale mucho más caro.

Sevenhills Wholefoods Organic Cacao Powder 250 g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery


No sólo han hecho esta maniobra de cambiar el enlace a otro formato más pequeño y más caro sino que ahora cuesta el paquete de 1Kg de Sevenhills 19,48 euros (14,99 libras) cuando hace unos días estaba a 15,54 euros.

Sevenhills Wholefoods Organic Cacao / Cocoa Butter, Wafers, 1kg, Soil Association certified organic: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery


Saben más que los ratones coloraos los del amazon, menudo peligro.


----------



## Daviot (26 Feb 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> No estoy seguro porque la imagen me aparece muy pequeña y al ampliarla se pierde todo, ni siquiera puedo ver la marca pero la imagen del cacao es exactamente la misma, yo diría que si.
> La marca es La Plata y es de Europea del Cacao.
> 
> Está al lado del cacao Valor, pero la semana pasada no había, es la primera vez que lo veo.
> ...



Confirmado todo tal y como indicas, a 2,49 el paquete de 250 gramos y está en la sección del cola-cao, nesquik. Había 8 cajas y me he llevado 4 no sea que cuando vuelva no quede y luego cuando traigan más le suban el precio. Gracias por el aviso.


----------



## PATITOXXL (26 Feb 2016)

Daviot dijo:


> Confirmado todo tal y como indicas, a 2,49 el paquete de 250 gramos y está en la sección del cola-cao, nesquik. Había 8 cajas y me he llevado 4 no sea que cuando vuelva no quede y luego cuando traigan más le suban el precio. Gracias por el aviso.





Cuando lo pruebes, tú que has probado otros, comenta por aquí que te ha parecido. A mí me ha gustado pero como no he probado otros no sé si merece la pena. Claro que mejor que el Nesquick seguro que es


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Feb 2016)

Ayer en una tienda de intermón les pregunté si el cacao puro que tienen (viene de Bolivia) ha sido alcalinizado o no le han hecho absolutamente nada y no lo sabían. ¿Alguien sabe??


----------



## potranco (26 Feb 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ayer en una tienda de intermón les pregunté si el cacao puro que tienen (viene de Bolivia) ha sido alcalinizado o no le han hecho absolutamente nada y no lo sabían. ¿Alguien sabe??



mira si pone "El Ceibo". Fabrican sin procesar y se vende en España en comercios justos y marcas ecológicas, aunque con otras marcas distintas a las de su web: "El Ceibo" Chocolate - Home

La mayoria de chocolates tienen algún procesado "holandés" aunque se vendan como puros. El color marca el % de cacao pero sobre lo otro no significa mucho. Aunque la gente se piensa que contra más oscuro mejor

Aqui el que no es alcalinizado es marrón mas claro. El "dutched" de abajo de las fotos es el alcanizado por el proceso holandés, más oscuro:













el que ya es muy procesado (como el del mercadona) tiene hasta 30 veces menos de flavonoides. Y está estudiao: Impact of alkalization on the antioxidant and flavanol content of commercial cocoa powders. - PubMed - NCBI

en las tiendas Bio también se vende cacao sin procesar como "cacao crudo en polvo". Es un poco mas caro pero no mucho, por 3 euros los 100 gramos lo puedes encontrar. No tiene ningun procesado ni nada, pero es bastante más amargo que el Valor y parecidos. 

Aunque el Valor es 1000 veces mejor que el Nesquick. Tambíen hay uno de estos "puros" de GredosAlimentaria que es incluso mejor que el Valor. Estas dos marcas fabrican cosas muy comerciales pero de manera decente y no meten mierdas.

Los Nesquick y colacaos no son baratos porque la gente le mete 3 o 4 cucharadas y encima van hasta el culo de lecitina de soja transgénica:abajo:

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 12:47 ----------




djun dijo:


> Estos también *Rapunzel* serán iguales supongo, pero con otros envases y otros precios:



ese lo he pillado alguna vez, es bueno pero es caro que te cagas.
Rapunzel es una marca bio alemana y es cara. Y en realidad todos importan de fuera. Hay cosas bio totalmente naturales y bastante mas baratas


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Feb 2016)

Muchas gracias. Sí, ayer gracias a este insigne hilo aprendí lo del método holandés....bueno, acabaré el valor que tengo en casa, que mejor que el colacao del Mercadona será :ouch:
Y creo que ese que dices es el que tienen en la tienda, porque viene de Bolivia.
Gracias.


----------



## Daviot (26 Feb 2016)

Bueno, ya he probado el cacao La Plata. En el paquete no pone que esté alcalinizado, sólo pone cacao en polvo desgrasado y tiene un 21% de grasa.

El color del polvo es más claro que el de Chocovic y aunque sólo lo he probado una vez diría que es más sabroso que el Chocovic por lo que creo que es buena compra.

Además he entrado en la propia página del fabricante (pongo el enlace directo más abajo) y atención, pide 4,40 euros más gastos de envío por el mismo paquete de 250 gramos que vende Carrefour a 2,49. Por lo cual no creo que duren mucho los paquetes en la estantería.

Donde comprar chocolate a la taza en Madrid. Tienda online de chocolate a la taza en Madrid. Donde comprar cacao soluble en Madrid. Donde comprar cacao puro en polvo para repostería. Comprar Cacao puro para alimentación. Chocolate a la taza La plata,


----------



## PATITOXXL (26 Feb 2016)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, ya he probado el cacao La Plata. En el paquete no pone que esté alcalinizado, sólo pone cacao en polvo desgrasado y tiene un 21% de grasa.
> 
> El color del polvo es más claro que el de Chocovic y aunque sólo lo he probado una vez diría que es más sabroso que el Chocovic por lo que creo que es buena compra.
> 
> ...





Joder, mañana voy a arrasar con las existencias, que me quedo sin


----------



## potranco (27 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> A falta de confirmar , espero que este fin de semana, un familiar compra cacao en polvo Rapunzel en el herbolario cercano a su casa por un precio muy similar al de Gredos Alimentaria.



bueno eso ya a gustos. Los de Gredos no llevan nada de mierdas, incluso el que es tipo Nesquick que le da mil vueltas. Y el puro a mi me parece mas bueno que el Valor. Esos que decis no los conozco... me los apunto. Aunque en realidad todos ya a este nivel tienen muy buena pinta. 

Se trata de huir del Nesquick y del Cola Cao y de cosas similares que no son buenas para la salud, ya no por el procesado sino por las mierdas añadidas.

Sobre el procesado, ese estudio que puse tiene grados y muestra que la diferencia real es con los muy procesados. Pero todos estos "puros" también aportan lo suyo de flavonoides.

Bueno es que en mi caso no soy muy talibán con estas cosas. Tal como está el patio si no hay mierdas de por medio ya bienvenido sea, es algo casi milagroso.


----------



## cenachero (27 Feb 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Inicialmente me pareció caro ( *3,45 eur la lata de 250 gr* , casi 14 eur kg ), aunque finalmente, comprobando la proporción 1 a 5 en cuanto a cucharadas, realmente compensa.



Ese precio era de mercadona? Porque lo he visto hoy mismo a 3,82


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Feb 2016)

He pasado por un Carreful de Valencia y no he encontrado el cacao marca La Plata. O no esta en todos o se habia acabado. Triste me hayo...


----------



## PATITOXXL (29 Feb 2016)

Yo lo he comprado en Madrid, el que me pilla más cerca es el de Mar de Cristal.
El finde me pasé a por más y había dos hileras, unos doce paquetes, me llevé otros tres.


----------



## Daviot (29 Feb 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Yo lo he comprado en Madrid, el que me pilla más cerca es el de Mar de Cristal.
> El finde me pasé a por más y había dos hileras, unos doce paquetes, me llevé otros tres.



Lo veo venir........Carrefull Mar de Cristal mañana a las 9.


----------



## Gürtelito (1 Mar 2016)

angek dijo:


> La primera recomendación es procurar no endulzar. A pelo.



Al final he optado por esta opción. 

De todas formas, gracias a todos por los consejos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (1 Mar 2016)

Yo he conseguido el Sevenhills de 500gr a través de un contacto en UK; no estaba disponible el de 1kg y desde Amazon parece que el de 250gr no lo venden dentro de UK. 3 libras de envío.

Como tengo que ir por allí dentro de un par de semanas me lo traeré puesto, y ya os contaré. Hasta ahora venía consumiendo el de Pedro Mayo


----------



## Daviot (1 Mar 2016)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Al final he optado por esta opción.
> 
> De todas formas, gracias a todos por los consejos.



Hombre yo creo que un poco de miel sin abusar realza bastante el sabor del cacao.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2016 at 19:19 ----------




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Este pasado fin de semana me he pasado por hasta 3 Carrefour... y confirmo que por Galicia tampoco está el cacao La Plata  .
> 
> A todo esto ... ¿ dónde lo has comprado ?
> 
> ...



Según he visto los de cacao La Plata son de Loeches en Madrid igual por eso y por que no sea un productor muy grande no lo distribuyen por Galicia.

Cuando compré el cacao La PLata también ví que tenían unas latas de Valor justo al lado, de mayor tamaño al habitual, unos 340 gramos o por ahí y al fijarme en el precio por kilo salía a 14 y pico mientras que el cacao La Plata salía a 9,96 por kilo.


----------



## potatosalsa (1 Mar 2016)

Barry Callebaut extra Brute Cocoa Powder 1kg: Amazon.es: Supermercado

Acabo de comprar en Makro un paquete de kilo igual que este a 9€
En amazon lo venden a 16€


----------



## angel2929 (4 Mar 2016)

MINIESTUDIO:

*A) SEGÚN SABOR , DE MAS DULCE A MAS AMARGO*

1º) Colacao =8 (referencia) (veneno azucarado)
2º) la plata carrefour = 5 (optimo)
3º) Chocovic = 4 (aceptable)
4) Valor = 2 (muy amargo, desagradable sin endulzar)

nota: si hueles la plata y luego chocovic lo notaras muy bien.

*B) SEGUN NIVEL DE AZUCAR*

1º) COLACAO = 75% (me suena que ronda por ahi)
2º) LA PLATA = 1,8% (azucares no añadidos pone)
3º) CHOVOCIC = 0%
4º) VALOR = ?

*C) NIVEL DE GRASA:*

1º) COLACAO = ?
2º) CHOVOCIC = ?
3º) LA PLATA = 21%
4º) VALOR =


*D) POR PRECIO, DE MAS CARO A MAS BARATO*

1º) VALOR =
2º) CHOVOCIC = 9,5 €/kilo en amazon.es
3º) LA PLATA = 9 €/kilo en carrefour
4º) COLACAO =

en construcción

fotos en breve


----------



## angel2929 (4 Mar 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Hola a todos, buen hilo.
> 
> Hoy he encontrado en Carrefour un cacao que no había visto antes, se llama La Plata y pone que solo lleva cacao desgrasado en polvo, 21% de grasa. También lo hay a la taza y un preparado con más cosas, pero el puro parece que no lleva nada. La cajita de 250g sale por 2'49€.
> 
> ...



Que inconventientes le ves sl chocovic para seguir buscando una alternativa?

Mucho % de grasa? En la bolsa no lo pone 

Ademas no se supone que es cacao desgrasado?

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PATITOXXL (4 Mar 2016)

angel2929 dijo:


> Que inconventientes le ves sl chocovic para seguir buscando una alternativa?
> 
> Mucho % de grasa? En la bolsa no lo pone
> 
> ...







Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ "La plata" lleva azúcar ? Aunque sea un poco , la verdad es que no me hace gracia.
> 
> Le había pedido a un amigo de Madrid que me comprase unos cuantos... a este paso voy a decirle que mejor lo deje .
> 
> ...






El Chocovic no lo he probado, ha sido una casualidad que me encontrara el otro en un Carrefour. Simplemente me resulta más cómodo hacer la compra y coger el cacao que tener que esperar a que me llegue a casa y pagar los gastos de envío.
Aunque todos son de cacao desgrasado, les queda grasa y unos tienen más que otros. La grasa del cacao es buena, cuanta más tenga mejor.

En los ingredientes del cacao La plata pone que solo lleva cacao desgrasado en polvo, no pone nada de azúcar, donde pone lo del azúcar es en la información nutricional por 100 gramos, donde desglosan la cantidad de proteínas, grasas y azucares que lleva. Esos azucares los lleva de forma natural, como las frutas.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Mar 2016)

Para los que no tengan un Carrefour a mano para los de la plata, el problema serán los gastos de envío que no sé a cuanto salen.

Donde comprar chocolate a la taza en Madrid. Tienda online de chocolate a la taza en Madrid. Donde comprar cacao soluble en Madrid. Donde comprar cacao puro en polvo para repostería. Comprar Cacao puro para alimentación. Chocolate a la taza La plata,

Estos dos creo que son con azúcar

Chocolate en polvo La Plata - Casturalia
Chocolate a la taza para hostelería


----------



## PATITOXXL (4 Mar 2016)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Barry Callebaut extra Brute Cocoa Powder 1kg: Amazon.es: Supermercado
> 
> Acabo de comprar en Makro un paquete de kilo igual que este a 9€
> En amazon lo venden a 16€





Gracias por el aviso.

Cuando lo pruebes acuérdate de comentar que te ha parecido y si puedes poner la información que venga en el envase sobre la grasa que lleve y tal también.






angel2929 dijo:


> MINIESTUDIO:
> 
> 
> ...........
> ...




La Plata sale a 2'49€ 250 gramos, eso son 9'96€ kilo.


----------



## angel2929 (5 Mar 2016)

Acabo de desayunar leche 


+ cucharadita chocolate la plata a 2,5 los 250gr


+ cucharadita miel marca mel da anta (lo bueno de esta miel: es cruda , no procesada con calor por lo que no perdio sus muchas propiedades segun leo ,origen español de galicia que con tanto viento y lluvia tiene las plantas menos contaminadas de españa, lo malo 7,4€ 800 gr en carrefour, parece caro pero como me durara 5 o 6 meses asumible, es lo que nos gastamos en una copa cada finde y nadie se asusta, el bote es simple y con fea etiqueta con dibujo de niño pero muy rica de sabor y con buen aroma al beber la leche, recomiendo pasar a bote antigoteo)


+ todo acompañado de tostadas con aceite de oliva y azucar de caña PANELA groumet latino integral NO REFINADA ni tratada de colombia (comprada en carrefour , 227 gr 1,39€ carillo pero su aroma es maravilloso, parece cafe)

Y mi veredicto: la cosa promete

Digo esto porque aunque estaba rico lo notaba como poco dulce, luego le puse sobrecito stevia marca carrefour (origen china y 2%stevia) y se quedo perfecto!

Esto se debe a que llevo toda la vida con 3 cucharadas de colacao con su 70% de azucar

Pues logico que mi paladar este mal acostumbrado y ante mi primer desayuno sano note esa falta de azucar (tambien es que me puse mas leche de lo normal quizas)

Pero en una semana ya no lo notare tanto pues no me supo nada de nada amargo

Sea como sea este menda dice adios para siempre a los colacaos basura y hola a los cacaos sin venenos añadidos 




Proximo experimento: chocavic + miel de galicia + sacarina marca carrefou (origen china mal rollo, ya buscare otra marca)


----------



## angel2929 (5 Mar 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¡Bienvenido al club!
> 
> 
> Menuda fama tenemos en Galicia con el tiempo X__X ... aunque el pasado verano ( el peor que recuerdo en mucho años ) y el inicio de este año con records de lluvias no ayuda nada ...
> ...



Uso aceite de oliva marca dia, imagino que sera el colacao de los aceites :_(, me recomiendas alguna de supermercado?

Es mi primer desayuno sano digamos

Necesite stevia porque use vaso enorme de regalo acuarios en vez uno normal y claro el doble de leche! Se nota que una cucharadita de cacao no podia hacer mucho

Ya iremos puliendo estos fallos tecnicos, en cuanto acabe el lavavajillas de limpiar los vasos normales jeje


----------



## Raullucu (5 Mar 2016)

angel2929 dijo:


> Uso aceite de oliva marca dia, imagino que sera el colacao de los aceites :_(, me recomiendas alguna de supermercado?
> 
> Es mi primer desayuno sano digamos
> 
> ...



Pásate por el hilo del aceite de oliva. Si no te muerde gastarte los cuartos en un buen cacao para el desayuno, seguro que no te importa gastar también en un buen aceite, y eso que el litro sale a muy buen precio. Tras pasar por olivar de plata, ahora los aceites del super no me saben a nada .

Y en cuanto al cambio del colacao al cacao, ya verás si algún día tienes que tomar por cualquier circunstancia y de forma puntual algún colacao, no vas a ser capaz de explicarte cómo pudiste tomar semejante basura durante toda tu vida.

Salu2.


----------



## angel2929 (5 Mar 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> En efecto... se trata de una auténtica porquería que sabe a agua .
> 
> Llevo dos temporadas comprando Olivar de la Plata, que es el que vende el forero Diego :
> 
> ...



Vaya pues segun la ocu esta en el grupo de BUENA CALIDAD junto con YBarra


OCU lanza una nueva lista con aceites de oliva que cometen fraude


----------



## angel2929 (6 Mar 2016)

He desayunaro con chocovic y 7/10 de amargo

+ miel 6/10 de amargo
+ sacarina 6/10 de amargo, no hizo nada

Conclusion:

Mi kg de chocovic amazon lo mezclare con el colacao para aprovecharlo y diluir azucar de este ultimo

Chocolate la plata del carrefour sera mi eleccion para desayunar siempre (salvo futuro alternativa que lo mejore calidad/precio)

es sabor neutro , ni dulce ni amargo, facilmente endulzable con miel azucar de caña o stevia


----------



## djun (6 Mar 2016)

*SECRETISMO CHOCOLATERO*

¿De dónde viene la justa fama del chocolate belga, para muchos el mejor del mundo? La primera noticia que tenemos de su presencia en esas tierras data de 1635, cuando se registró una compra de un abad precisamente en Gante, la ciudad de Bossier. Hasta allí lo habían llevado los españoles desde América. Ya en el siglo XIX, los belgas aprovecharon su presencia en el Congo para apropiarse del cacao de la región, pero la fecha clave fue 1912: en ese año, Jean Neuhaus II crea el praliné, un bombón de chocolate con una pasta suave en su interior que se elabora a mano, ajustando los sabores mediante las proporciones de azúcar y cacao. Hoy, Bélgica produce al año más de 172.000 toneladas de chocolate y existen más de 2.000 tiendas del género en su territorio.

Nuestro maestro particular nos explica el proceso que lleva a esa calidad única, responsable de un éxito global: “El tostado de la semilla del cacao es fundamental. En él hay que jugar con la temperatura y el tiempo, de una forma que suele mantenerse en secreto. De hecho, en Bélgica se respeta mucho la profesión de tostador de cacao”.

Y prosigue Bossier: “Luego se aplasta la semilla y se separan la manteca y la pasta de cacao. Aquí también son decisivos la temperatura y el tiempo. La pasta se ‘concha’ (hervir) a 140º C y se remueve; el calor evapora la acidez de la semilla y el continuo remover permite entrar al oxígeno, por lo que se produce una especie de fermentación controlada. Luego se baja la temperatura hasta los 40º C.

Pensemos en el vino: hacerlo es muy sencillo, pero producir uno bueno es muy difícil y se basa en los matices. Con el chocolate sucede igual, y por eso los fabricantes mantienen en secreto los detalles de su trabajo. Cuenta mucho a qué velocidad se baja la temperatura de la pasta de 140 a 40º C, y en cuanto tiempo se hace. También es clave la velocidad a la que se remueve la pasta, para que entre más o menos oxígeno. Son estos factores los que determinan la calidad final del producto”. Este proceso marcado por la sabiduría íntima de cada profesional abarca unas 72 horas.

Por su parte, la manteca se refina para que resulte lo más pura posible y se mezcla con la pasta en un porcentaje que, rompiendo el secretismo chocolatero, sí debe figurar en los envoltorios. Ya solo queda disfrutar del chocolate, quizá acompañado de un buen tinto o de un oporto seco, bebidas que Bossier considera apropiadas para hacerlo. ¿Algún maridaje particular? “El jamón de pato le va muy bien al chocolate negro, lo mezclé en una ocasión y el resultado fue delicioso”.






Chocolala Belga, el alquimista del chocolate


----------



## cenachero (12 Mar 2016)

angel2929 dijo:


> He desayunaro con chocovic y 7/10 de amargo
> 
> + miel 6/10 de amargo
> + sacarina 6/10 de amargo, no hizo nada
> ...



Sabes con que se hace la sacarina? Pasate a la stevia hombre


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Mar 2016)

El otro día pillé cacao puro La Plata en Carrefour, había montones de paquetes... mejor precio que el valor, aunque ambos llevan el procesado holandés pero bueno, al menos este es más barato. Está bueno, con un poco de miel... :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Also Starring (14 Mar 2016)

¿Alguien ha hablado del de Valor, el puro desgrasado? Yo lo compro de vez en cuando.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Mar 2016)

Also Starring dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha hablado del de Valor, el puro desgrasado? Yo lo compro de vez en cuando.



A lo largo de este hilo se habla mucho. Parece ser que no es el de mejor calidad pero bueno, está bien, y mucho mucho mejor que el Colacao o el Nesquick....Como casi todos los que se venden en España lleva procesado holandés. A ver si consigo uno que no lleve para la próxima compra. ienso:ienso:


----------



## djun (29 Mar 2016)

Hasta donde yo tengo entendido o leído, los cacaos no alcalinizados que conozco son los siguientes:
*- Hershey
- Ghirardelli
- Scharfenberger
- Sevenhills*




Cacao hershey, natural, sin azúcar y no alcalinizado

*Cacao Hershey
*
El Cacao Hershey es el cacao en polvo más famoso de Estados Unidos, es un cacao de sabor amargo, ya que es natural y no tiene azúcar, al no estar alcalinizado, tendrás que añadir un poco de bicarbonato sódico para neutralizar este ácido.

Los cacaos no alcalinizados no son tradicionales en europa, ya que por regla general, aquí suelen alcalinizarse, algo que se conoce como “proceso holandés”.​


IMPRESCINDIBLES X (CACAO EN POLVO) - El Rincón de Bea

el 90% de los cacaos que nos encontremos en Europa tendrán el proceso holandés. Un ejemplo de algunas marcas sería: Droste, Lindt , Valhrona, Valor y por supuesto Van Houten. El otro cacao (no alcalinizado), el natural, suele ser Americano y algunas de las marcas que lo comercializan son el clásico Hershey, Ghirardelli y Scharfenberger.​


----------



## angel2929 (17 Abr 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> Sabes con que se hace la sacarina? Pasate a la stevia hombre



Me pase a la miel y me evito edulcorantes artificiales de stevia y azucar


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (25 Abr 2016)

Buenos días,

Tengo una pregunta respecto al cacao puro...¿¿qué cantidad se debe ingerir al día?? :: Que tampoco querría pasarme :ouch::ouch: Me está viniendo de lujo, tiene mucho magnesio y siempre tuve carencias, pero quizá un exceso pueda ser perjudicial :ouch:


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 Abr 2016)

Nadie por aquí,nadie por allá.... ::
Bueno, da igual, no sé si me estaré pasando, espero que no.
Por cierto, por si a alguien le interesa ::, he comprado cacao de El Ceibo de comercio justo, viene de Bolivia, es bastante claro, no lleva procesado holandés así que es el más auténtico que he visto hasta ahora. 4,40€ los 250 gramos. He visto una marca americana también sin procesado holandés pero un paquete enano 6 y pico :S:ouch:


----------



## Daviot (28 Abr 2016)

4,40x 4= 17,6 el kilo.

Me parece un poco caro. El cacao La plata o el Chocovic ninguno supera los 10 euros el kilo que es el tope de precio que le pongo a un cacao en polvo teniendo en cuenta que un chocolate negro en tableta con 85 % de cacao cuesta 1,06 los 100 gramos o sea 10,60 el kilo en mercadona.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 01:00 ----------

La única precaución que le veo a su consumo es que según parece la propia planta del cacao tiende a absorver el plomo del suelo independientemente de que sea ecólogico.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

Daviot dijo:


> 4,40x 4= 17,6 el kilo.
> 
> Me parece un poco caro. El cacao La plata o el Chocovic ninguno supera los 10 euros el kilo que es el tope de precio que le pongo a un cacao en polvo teniendo en cuenta que un chocolate negro en tableta con 85 % de cacao cuesta 1,06 los 100 gramos o sea 10,60 el kilo en mercadona.
> 
> ...



Sip, pero este es eco y de comercio justo....de ahí que sea algo más caro. Es que quería uno sin procesado holandés, hay uno americano así que una lata más pequeña costaba seis euros y pico. Suelo usar el de la plata pero ya digo, no quería procesado holandés. Este del ceibo es muy clarito, se nota que no lleva nada.
Lo del plomo....:: pero ¿ por qué habría de haber plomo en el suelo dónde se cultiva el cacao? :ouch:


----------



## calidatrinchera (28 Abr 2016)

En dos semanas viajo a Holanda. Alguna recomendación de cacao que pueda comprar por allí?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Abr 2016)

calidatrinchera dijo:


> En dos semanas viajo a Holanda. Alguna recomendación de cacao que pueda comprar por allí?



Por allí usan mucho un tipo de chocolate pero bueno :: va a ser que no. ::


----------



## ferjt (28 Abr 2016)

Siiiiii
Trae, traeeeeee

Enviado desde mi M6752 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sbbsdd (25 May 2016)

Hola soy nuevo por aquí y me parece muy interesante el post. Estoy pensando en comprar cacao puro pero lo que encuentro en amazon es algo caro.
He encontrado este anuncio de cacao en ebay. El precio es bueno y no es alcalinizado aunque el envio sale caro (se podria comprar 2Kg y saldria a unos 16 €/Kg con envio incluido).
¿Alguien conoce esta marca?


----------



## Daviot (25 May 2016)

sbbsdd dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo por aquí y me parece muy interesante el post. Estoy pensando en comprar cacao puro pero lo que encuentro en amazon es algo caro.
> He encontrado este anuncio de cacao en ebay. El precio es bueno y no es alcalinizado aunque el envio sale caro (se podria comprar 2Kg y saldria a unos 16 €/Kg con envio incluido).
> ¿Alguien conoce esta marca?



No la conozco, parece ser una marca que se distribuye en UK. Según fotos que tienen en twitter parece que también es de cultivo ecológico. Prueba a ver que tal y nos cuentas.


----------



## spala (25 May 2016)

alguien ha probado cacao 100% natural?
yo lo probe en unos sobres de regalo, y es muy amargo, 
de hecho en uno de los libros de Albert Mosseri pone

"El chocolate
En su estado natural, el cacao es amargo y, por lo tanto,
contiene venenos. Todo lo que es amargo es venenoso para
el hombre. El gusto nos advierte de lo que es bueno o de lo
que no lo es. Este veneno es neutralizado por el hígado, que
acaba por alterarse. Se utiliza el azúcar para disimular el
amargor de este mismo veneno. No es, pues, un alimento en
su estado natural."


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (26 May 2016)

http://www.purepassionforlife.com/ChocolateSuperComidaOVeneno.pdf

"ingredientes activos tanto en el chocolate puro como en el procesado provocan
apariciones de acné e infecciones en la piel en gran cantidad de consumidores.
Cuando se convierten los granos de cacao en polvo o chocolate la sanidad está
en riesgo. El polvo de chocolate y de cacao es susceptible de ser contaminado
con materia fecal animal, pelos o insectos. Otras criaturas como los roedores e
insectos se ven atraídos al chocolate para satisfacer sus adicciones; y desde
hace mucho tiempo se entiende que implicaría un costo astronómico remover
las excreciones y restos de los granos de chocolate no procesados.
Mundialmente, los gobiernos han permitido desmesuradamente que esta vil
materia fuese parte de productos terminados hasta en un 10% de su peso
como en el caso de los caramelos y salsa de chocolate, cacao, polvo para
tortas y brownies, entre otros productos semejantes. A continuación verán una
cita de Poison with Capital C (Veneno que comienza con C mayúscula): “...
cada vez que comes una barra de chocolate, puede contener pelo de un roedor
y 16 partes de insectos y estar de todas formas aprobada” como comestible... y
en el caso del “cacao o tortas en polvo no debe haber más de 75 partes de
insectos cada 3 cucharadas soperas.” Además el 4% de los granos puede
estar infectado por insectos. Las excreciones animales no deben exceder 10
miligramos por libra. “¿Qué más se puede agregar? Todo esto acompañado
por la aprobación de los gobiernos, mundialmente".


Estoy que poto con solo pensarlo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 May 2016)

spala dijo:


> alguien ha probado cacao 100% natural?
> yo lo probe en unos sobres de regalo, y es muy amargo,
> de hecho en uno de los libros de Albert Mosseri pone
> 
> ...



Claro claro. Todo lo amargo es veneno, y lo picante, y lo dulce, y lo salado....::::

Bien, ahora dime qué "venenos" contiene y debatimos.  porque hablar por hablar es gratis, ya lo estamos viendo. A ver, esos venenos, cuenta cuenta 

---------- Post added 26-may-2016 at 08:54 ----------




sin pilas dijo:


> http://www.purepassionforlife.com/ChocolateSuperComidaOVeneno.pdf
> 
> "ingredientes activos tanto en el chocolate puro como en el procesado provocan
> apariciones de acné e infecciones en la piel en gran cantidad de consumidores.
> ...



:XX::XX:
Me parto. Cualquier alimento es susceptible de ser contaminado... si se deja en manos de negligentes, no te fastidia....otros alimentos en cambio son veneno puro, ej coca cola, se bebe a millones en todo el mundo pero lo malo es el cacao, que lo mismo tiene pelos o insectos. Ay que me LOL :XX::XX::XX:
Ah, y lo de los ratones y sus adicciones :XX: entonces no tomes nada con grano, los ratones van al cereal, así que imagina lo que tiene que haber en un barra de pan.
En fin, qué divertidos momentos nos brindáis algunos floreros :XX:


----------



## Raullucu (26 May 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> A todo esto, llevo un tiempo buscando una tienda online donde comprar más cacao Chocovic a un precio razonable tras su desaparición de Amazon...



¡Qué faena!, ¿otra vez condenado a peregrinar por mil tiendas y webs para conseguir un cacao de calidad? :´(


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 May 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¡Qué faena!, ¿otra vez condenado a peregrinar por mil tiendas y webs para conseguir un cacao de calidad? :´(



Vete a un carrefour, suelen tener el de la plata.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 May 2016)

Por cierto, que tengo el *Sevenhills* (500gr) en casa desde hace 2 semanas. 
Está muy bueno, echo menos cantidad comparando con el Valor, pues tiene más sabor.

---------- Post added 26-may-2016 at 10:06 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Vete a un carrefour, suelen tener el de la plata.



En Alcampo tienen el VALOR


----------



## Raullucu (26 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Vete a un carrefour, suelen tener el de la plata.



En el Carrefour de donde vivo no lo hay.



VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> En Alcampo tienen el VALOR



Precisamente es el que muchos de los seguidores del hilo hemos descartado frente a otros cacaos mejores (y más baratos). Tengo claro que al Valor no vuelvo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 May 2016)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> Por cierto, que tengo el *Sevenhills* (500gr) en casa desde hace 2 semanas.
> Está muy bueno, echo menos cantidad comparando con el Valor, pues tiene más sabor.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-may-2016 at 10:06 ----------
> ...



Valor hay en más sitios, también en el mercadona.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 May 2016)

Raullucu dijo:


> Precisamente es el que muchos de los seguidores del hilo hemos descartado frente a otros cacaos mejores (y más baratos). Tengo claro que al Valor no vuelvo.



Como he dicho más arriba, yo ahora gasto el Sevenhills, pero no es fácil de conseguir. Y el Valor no me parece que sea como para hacerle ascos... pero bueno, supongo que va en gustos


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 May 2016)

Bueno, el Sevenhills me lo han pillado directamente de su web en UK, porque en Amazon estaba agotado, y como suelo ir bastante por allí me lo traje puesto.

Tengo conocidos con tarjeta de Makro, probaré el que comentas. Porque lo de llevar en el avión estas cosas, tal y como se está poniendo el tema, no es plan: ya me vaciaron la mochila una vez porque llevaba 4 paquetes de un café X, y me abrieron uno... telita

---------- Post added 26-may-2016 at 16:27 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Valor hay en más sitios, también en el *mercadona*.



Los vascos no usamos esos sitios de españolazos ::


----------



## spala (26 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Claro claro. Todo lo amargo es veneno, y lo picante, y lo dulce, y lo salado....::::
> 
> Bien, ahora dime qué "venenos" contiene y debatimos.  porque hablar por hablar es gratis, ya lo estamos viendo. A ver, esos venenos, cuenta cuenta





esto pone por ahí,
en cualquier caso admite que no es algo que comerías de forma natural
de la misma forma que no te comerias un grano de café a mordiscos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 May 2016)

spala dijo:


> esto pone por ahí,
> en cualquier caso admite que no es algo que comerías de forma natural
> de la misma forma que no te comerias un grano de café a mordiscos.



Ni una guindilla. Y no por eso las guindillas el café y el cacao tienen nada de venenoso. No sé si me explico ienso:


----------



## spala (26 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ni una guindilla. Y no por eso las guindillas el café y el cacao tienen nada de venenoso. No sé si me explico ienso:



es que el concepto veneno cuando sale de la boca de Albert Mosseri,
no es exactamente lo q entendemos por veneno, como podria ser tragar arsenico, cicuta o ciaunuro,

Mosseri está mas cerca del higienismo y por eso tilda de veneno las cosas que tengan un impacto negativo, por minimo que sea, 

los cereales son otro veneno y no por ello se muere nadie, pero intoxica a largo plazo, genera mucosidad intestinal, tiene antinutrientes que bloquean la absorción de minerales, potencia la permeabilidad del intestino generado graves consecuencias, son adictivos, de dificil digestión, general diverticulos intestinales y un sin fin de cosas que lo alejan de ser un producto fisiologico, y no por ello es veneno propiamente.

el cacao tiene propiedades buenas aparentemente, y otras malas, pero si no es apetecible su ingesta en un estado natural, y genera problemas a largo plazo, se considera antifisiologico, y todo lo que te aleje de la salud, es por tanto un "veneno",


----------



## Daviot (26 May 2016)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> Bueno, el Sevenhills me lo han pillado directamente de su web en UK, porque en Amazon estaba agotado, y como suelo ir bastante por allí me lo traje puesto.
> 
> Tengo conocidos con tarjeta de Makro, probaré el que comentas. Porque lo de llevar en el avión estas cosas, tal y como se está poniendo el tema, no es plan: ya me vaciaron la mochila una vez porque llevaba 4 paquetes de un café X, y me abrieron uno... telita
> 
> ...




¿Como que no? Además desde el año pasado.

El primer Mercadona de Bizkaia abre sus puertas en el Megapark de Barakaldo | País Vasco | EL MUNDO


Aprovecha que tienen buenas cosas, para empezar puedes probar la tableta de chocolate con 85% de cacao por 1,05.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (26 May 2016)

spala dijo:


> es que el concepto veneno cuando sale de la boca de Albert Mosseri,
> no es exactamente lo q entendemos por veneno, como podria ser tragar arsenico, cicuta o ciaunuro,
> 
> Mosseri está mas cerca del higienismo y por eso tilda de veneno las cosas que tengan un impacto negativo, por minimo que sea,
> ...



Cuáles son las propiedades malas del cacao y los problemas a largo plazo. Exponlas.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (27 May 2016)

Daviot dijo:


> ¿Como que no? Además desde el año pasado.
> 
> [.



jojojo ::

Cuando vivía en Madrid hubo un tiempo en que sí tiraba de Mercadona, pero allá por 2010 lo dejé, las cosas empezaron a ser una mierda, y más caras, no vuelvo ni loco 

La fiebre que ha habido por aquí con el tema Mercadona (principalmente las charos, con las putas cremitas, que iban o las encargaban a gente que fuera a Pamplona o Logroño) es una vergüenza.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 May 2016)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> jojojo ::
> 
> Cuando vivía en Madrid hubo un tiempo en que sí tiraba de Mercadona, pero allá por 2010 lo dejé, las cosas empezaron a ser una mierda, y más caras, no vuelvo ni loco
> 
> La fiebre que ha habido por aquí con el tema Mercadona (principalmente las charos, con las putas cremitas, que iban o las encargaban a gente que fuera a Pamplona o Logroño) es una vergüenza.



¿No iban a abrir mercadonas ya por allí? ienso:ienso:::
Yo voy porque es el que me pilla más cerca pero compro muy pocas cosas de alimentación la verdad.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (27 May 2016)

Habéis preguntado en Natra? Es una de las empresas más grandes de derivados del Cacao y tienen una división de chocolate ecológico que a lo mejor resulta interesante

NATRA - Ecológico/Comercio justo/UTZ


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Cuáles son las propiedades malas del cacao y los problemas a largo plazo. Exponlas.



Me autocito. Quiero que me diga el amable forero, -que no sé yo si no será representante de alguna marca de café, tanto ataque al cacao tengo sospechas ::- los problemas a largo plazo y las cosas malas malísimas que provoca el cacao puro. No se puede venir a un foro, soltar eso y no dar argumentos. 
Y espero que no haya dicho eso mientras se toma algo con alcohol, bebe café o se fuma un piti.
Mientras tanto yo pongo beneficios contrastados que entre otras cosas yo misma estoy experimentando:

Las propiedades beneficiosas de los flavonoides del cacao (EUFIC)

Los beneficios del cacao - Quo

Hechos probados y no pamplinas.
De nada


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 May 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Honestamente... no me gusta expresarme en estos términos, pero el chocolate que venden en Mercadona ( y he probado todas las variedades ) me parece una auténtica porquería.
> 
> Apenas compraba nada allí por la creciente bajada de calidad y variedad de sus productos, y el chocolate ha sido lo último.
> 
> ...




Yo tengo este 8: comercio justo y eco. Vamos eso pone al menos ::

Cacao en polvo bio 250g El Ceibo :: la calabaza

Esta es la casa.

Chocolate "El Ceibo" - Acerca de El Ceibo


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 May 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> No creo que sea necesariamente un comercial... aunque lo que sí resulta evidente es que los textos que va citando son de "pinta y colorea" .
> 
> En todo caso, tampoco he visto que afirme de manera tajante adscribirse a esa línea de pensamiento, por lo que habría que concederle una oportunidad. Lo que sí leo, es que le gusta jugar con conceptos sacados de cualquier parte.
> 
> ...



Es que llega aquí, suelta que el cacao es malo a largo plazo, que tiene contraindicaciones, no dice cuáles y se queda tan pancho :: Es flipante. Infantil no me parece, interesado, mucho.

Hombre del montón...es un cacao muy bueno, tiene un sabor excelente, si es bio realmente poco más se puede pedir. No lleva procesado holandés, es el más natural que he visto. 
Oye, ¿y por qué no te fías de intermón? Lo del ceibo que viene en la página. ¿no te lo crees? ¿por? ienso:ienso:


----------



## soca1 (27 May 2016)

Ayer me puse a leer el post y me habéis picao 

Hasta lo que he entendido.. se busca cacao sin alcalinizar. 

por mi zona hay dos empresas que hacen chocolates y les mande un correo para preguntar... 

cito la contestación de una por si es interesante: 



> Primero mi sorpresa y satisfacción de saber que gente normal de calle se preocupe por saber de esas cosas tan técnicas, pero no obstante aquí estamos para intentar resolver cualquier duda.
> 
> Nuestro cacao puro en polvo es alcalinizado 10/12 % por lo que consideramos que es el "método holandés" para mas información para vuestro grupo te paso el valor nutricional.
> 
> ...



El tema del cacao en origen es como indica el forero una mafia de grandes empresas "occidentales", no conozco muy bien el mercado del cacao, pero el del café (mi familia política tiene cafetales) es una mafia de americanos, italianos e suizos, que juegan con los precios para que al pobre agricultor este en sistema de semiesclavitud (aunque eso tb pasa aquí con la naranja, etc, etc,etc).


----------



## spala (27 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Cuáles son las propiedades malas del cacao y los problemas a largo plazo. Exponlas.



esto leo por ahí, 


No animal in nature will eat it unless tricked into it with milk or sugar.
If you can convince an animal to eat it then it greatly shortens their life span if it doesn’t kill them immediately.
The native people who ate it only ate the fruit of the theobroma (which contains all the benefits and none of the detriments) and only used the cacao seed as an addition to their psychedelic brew ahyuwasca and as a medicine in emergencies.
Native people did not eat it as a food nor as a supplement, only for sacred use.
Cacao is one of the most addictive substances known
Cacao is super toxic to the liver
It acts as a stimulant and agitates the kidneys and adrenal glands. This can cause: insomnia, nightmares, waking up in the middle of the night, shakes, and extreme energy shifts
It is extremely clogging due to the toxins carried in the oils contained within. Plus the fat chains are highly complex and require tons of work to break down.
The result of long term use is a high level of liver and blood toxicity which can cause extreme mood swings, angry outbursts, violence, depression, paranoia, & dizziness.
In some cases of long term use, there are also psychological effects that range from addictive tendencies, sexual dysfunction, violent outbursts, lack of reasoning, and decreased will.
At mega does of 40 plus beans, it acts as a hallucinogen and can cause many effects attributed to LSD or Hashish


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 May 2016)

spala dijo:


> esto leo por ahí,
> 
> 
> No animal in nature will eat it unless tricked into it with milk or sugar.
> ...



Jojojo :XX: :XX:
Esto es genial. :: cafés la estrella patrocina este post de gran rigor científico ::
En serio, jracias a este foro por estos momentos. Seguiré tomando cacao puro con total tranquilidad


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 May 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> El sempiterno argumento de la inteligencia animal: dioses dignos de adoración cuando hacen algo que apoya nuestro argumento... pero siempre dejaremos de lado ese lado oscuro sobre lamerse los genitales, ingerir sus propios excrementos, tirarse desde alturas sin darse cuenta, que se ataquen entre ellos por causas no nutricionales y un interminable etc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajaja, qué panzada a reír. El último párrafo es buenisimo :XX: :XX:


----------



## spala (27 May 2016)

si exageras la toxicidad del cacao hasta hacer burla, deacuerdo,
pero está claro que no es un veneno de muerte subita ni mucho menos, simplemente no es un alimento ideal y tiene efectos adeversos en grandes cantidades, como el café, o el trigo.


----------



## individualina (28 May 2016)

Gran hilo. No he probado aún ninguna otra marca excepto Valor porque ignoraba mucha de la info que habéis aportado aquí, gracias!

He consumido esa marca siempre ...porque desconocía la diferencia con las demás, mañana haré una expedición al súper a ver qué otra marca tienen.

Leyendo además se me ha ocurrido un regalo para mi sobrina de 3 años, que detesta el dulce. Si su papá le da a probar uno de los cacaos puros no alcalinizados que habéis recomendado estoy segura de que le encantará ...y de paso doy por hecho que nunca jamás querrá probar porquerías como el nesquick (y contribuiré a salvaguardar su salud y sus papilas gustativas del acoso de las marcas mierderas de sucedáneos cutres populares  ).

Para ella, con leche fresca y un poquito de miel (si la acepta), yo lo suelo tomar con leche y miel natural casi cada noche, o ahora que empieza el calor en Mordor, con café y bien fresquito con hielo (tipo frappé). S2


----------



## individualina (28 May 2016)

Pues no sé qué otras marcas encontraré, voy a ver qué hay, no estoy en España y al que suelo ir suelen tener algunos productos de marcas menos conocidas pero quizás de mejor calidad, si veo alguna de las marcas que recomendáis ya os diré.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> El cacao no alcalinizado es una moneda al aire, y puede suceder que lo deteste... aunque al estar en una edad tan temprana, a lo mejor adquiere la costumbre... a saber.
> 
> El cacao alcalinizado, sin tener tantas propiedades beneficiosas como el no-alcalinizado... tampoco es que sea basura, simplemente es algo inferior en cualidades... no es dulce... y su sabor suele ser más agradable.
> 
> ...



Sí, es curioso lo de la enana, más bien rechaza lo muy azucarado (gominolas y chuches de niños le gustan los colorines pero ni hablar de comerlas) o lo muy artificial (distingue perfectamente un chorizo casero de uno comprado la tía, y aunque se lo intentes colar diciendo que el comprado es igual de bueno, nanay), pero la fruta le gusta y es dulce. Por eso, creo que acertaré con un poquito de miel.

La verdad es que entré al hilo por curiosidad buscando qué era lo malo malísimo del cacao de los ultimos posts y me lo acabé leyendo entero ...gracias a ello me he enterado algo de las diferencias de calidad (nivel de flavonoides y proceso) y me habéis picado para buscar otras marcas. Me había liado antes entre no alcalinizado y alcalinizado procedente de manteca, buscaré de ese tipo que recomiendas por calidad y sabor.


----------



## individualina (28 May 2016)

He encontrado éste, holandés de Stollwerck Norderstedt GmbH&Co, no sé qué tal será, el aroma es muy rico.





3'45 euros 250g, el precio no está mal... 13'80€ kilo.

.............
Edito: veo que es de los recomendados, qué suerte, mmm!!!


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 May 2016)

spala dijo:


> si exageras la toxicidad del cacao hasta hacer burla, deacuerdo,
> pero está claro que no es un veneno de muerte subita ni mucho menos, simplemente no es un alimento ideal y tiene efectos adeversos en grandes cantidades, como el café, o el trigo.



Todo absolutamente todo en grandes cantidades es malo. Tomar 3 o 4 cucharaditas de cacao puro cada día no es malo en absoluto. Los beneficios del cacao están probados y son muchos.


----------



## individualina (29 May 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> A juzgar por la foto que has puesto, imagino que estarás en Francia o Bélgica, ¿ no es así ? Entonces eres afortunada, porque seguramente dispongas de una variedad de opciones mayor de lo que imaginas..



Aún no he ido por mi súper habitual, creo que tienen La Plata además de Valor, si confirmo, actualizo.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Tal como estoy viendo que salen hoy en día los niños... por su propio bien, es deseable que mantenga esa actitud. Tener una niña así hoy en día es motivo de orgullo ..



Eso pienso yo. Todas las buenas costumbres que dé tiempo a que adquiera antes de que la lleven al cole y le laven el coco con los colacaos, eso que gana. Es lista!



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Ojo, no es que sea "cacao alcalinizado procedente de la manteca" ... simplemente se trata de cacao no-desgrasado.
> 
> Según la legislación actual, para que un cacao puro pueda denominarse "desgrasado" no puede tener un índice graso superior al 10-12% , que es el porcentaje habitual en este tipo de productos..



El Van Houten que he comprado tiene un 21℅ de materia grasa. En la cata de ayer noche noté que era menos amargo que el Valor. He rescatado la caja de la basura para aportar la info (guardo el cacao en un bote hermético):


----------



## spala (29 May 2016)

mirad en iherb
yo he comprado mil veces ahi, los envios valen 4$
y llegan en menos de 10 días a españa

Aqui teneis todos los cacao en polvo:

-> http://eu.iherb.com/Cocoa-Powder-Mixes

Hay otros mas caros, pero el de
NowFoods (9€ 340gr) tiene buena relación calidad precio
100% organico no alcalinizado.







http://eu.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Healthy-Foods-Certified-Organic-Cocoa-Powder-12-oz-340-g/5023


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 May 2016)

A quien le interese, en el carrefour de los ángeles en villaverde hay bastantes paquetes de cacao la plata. Estaba el estante hasta arriba, acababan de reponer, o que soy yo la única que compro :: 
Es alcalinizado pero su sabor excelente, el del ceibo sin alcalinizar y eco pero el sabor me gusta menos.


----------



## Selected (31 May 2016)

Yo compro uno de la marca Hershey en una tienda de productos americanos, creo que se llama american food, es un cacao en polvo puro sin alcalinizar, ya que casi todos los cacaos que se venden en europa llevan procesos de alcalinizado lo cual le quita propiedades.


----------



## burbu073 (31 May 2016)

Me estreno en este hilo... he encontrado esto aunque es mas caro que el valor y no se como será de calidad.

Saludos

Cacao en Polvo | Abuela de illi


----------



## mostacho_borrado (31 May 2016)

Eso se compra en almacenes mostacho.
También en la web www.almacenesmostacho.orj
Espero haberte ayudado.
Gracias.


----------



## un mundo feliz (3 Jun 2016)

Enhorabuena por el hilo. Soy mas aficionado al chocolate y bombones belgas, pero ultimamente estoy descubriendo este otro mundillo del cacao en polvo.

Hoy me ha llegado el pedido de Amazon, Sevenhills y Barry Callebaut extra brute. 

El Sevenhills ya lo he abierto y ha sido una profunda decepción. Lo he tomado con leche. Lo probaré con el café a ver que tal. No digo que sea malo. Supongo que mi paladar no está acostumbrado a un cacao sin alcalinizar. Aunque lo he cargado bien de azucar me seguía pareciendo amargo ::

Mañana pruebo el Barry y os cuento. Espero que con este haya acertado.

Pero no me arrepiento de la compra. Para descubrir cosas nuevas hay que probar, no queda otra.


----------



## un mundo feliz (4 Jun 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Bienvenido al lado oscuro.
> 
> Realmente, no me extraña tu reacción con el Sevenhills. Como ya he dicho anteriormente, si me presentan una cata con bolsas genéricas ( sin marcas ni etiquetas ) conteniendo Sevenhills en una y Barry Callebaut / Chocovic en otra ... escogería Barry / Chocovic siempre, sin margen de error.
> 
> ...



Ya he probado el Barry. Muy bueno  . Mejor que el valor, que consumo desde hace unos dos años. Y efectivamente, hay que poner menos cantidad.

Pero el Sevenhills, ienso: , bufff. Creo que estoy ya algo mayor para acostumbrar mi paladar a un cacao tan distinto. Además que disolverlo con cucharilla es una puta pesadilla, no termina nunca de disolverse, quedan grumillos. Y he comprado 1 Kg :ouch: . Pero bueno, de momento no tiro la toalla. También puede ser que a este cacao se le pueda dar otro uso y triunfar con el: reposteria por ejemplo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 Jun 2016)

tancredi dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el hilo. Soy mas aficionado al chocolate y bombones belgas, pero ultimamente estoy descubriendo este otro mundillo del cacao en polvo.
> 
> Hoy me ha llegado el pedido de Amazon, Sevenhills y Barry Callebaut extra brute.
> 
> ...



:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## un mundo feliz (6 Jun 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch:



El Barry ya lo tomo con miel, y mucho mejor que con azucar.  , me sabe mejor. 

Pero el Sevenhills, ..... :ouch: , ni con azucar, ni con miel, ni con nada. Ya he visto por ahí algunas recetas con este tipo de cacao. Con 1 Kg :: tengo para muchas pruebas.


----------



## Leunam (7 Jun 2016)

Buenas, en el costco de nassica:







Ni idea de calidad. 

Saludos


----------



## un mundo feliz (8 Jun 2016)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, en el costco de nassica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo vi hace unos días. Pero no pude identificar si es alcalinizado o no. Y por cierto, un poco decepcionado con el Costco. Me esperaba mas variedad. Makro le da mil vueltas. Pero la gasolinera imbatible, me pilla camino del curro y con las kilometradas que hago, en cuatro meses ya he amortizado la cuota. 

Al que le tengo ganas es al Valrhona. Me sale por unos 15 pavels el bote de 250 gramos en Amazon ( premium + descuento Coinc ). Lo malo es que con tantas pruebas voy a acumular cacao para un año y pico  .

Y por otro lado, estoy buscando un extracto de vainilla de calidad para añadir a la mezcla de leche , cacao y miel. Alguna vez le he añadido el contenido de las vainas y es espectacular, pero muy caro.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─ Ximo (9 Jun 2016)

En África tropical


----------



## un mundo feliz (9 Jun 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Por lo que he podido encontrar, a priori se trata de cacao orgánico ( no-alcalinizado ) desgrasado ( 11% grasa ) , bastante alabado por ser más que decente en relación calidad/precio .... y de hecho, creo que ahora mismo es la opción más económica para comprar cacao orgánico .
> 
> No creo que el Sevenhills que compré en Amazon ( 18 eur/kg ) sea realmente mejor que este a decir verdad, por lo que aquellos que tengan el Costco de paso... tienen una gran opción .... si es que quieren probar el orgánico/no-alcalinizado.
> 
> ...



Corregidme si me equivoco, pero no creo que el cacao te aguante años. La fecha de caducidad del Barry que tengo ahora es para dentro de un año aproximadamente.


----------



## cenachero (12 Jun 2016)

Yo compre una bolsa de Chocovic en Marzo en Amazon, tiene fecha de caducidad para Agosto de 2017. Ya me habre cargado 1 /3 de la bolsa asi que no voy a tener problema



> Si alguien sabe donde encontrar vainilla ( auténtica ) a precios razonables... que avise, aunque me temo que esto es igual de difícil que encontrar té auténtico de alta calidad .



Haztela tu mismo

Extracto de vainilla casero | DeNIKAtessen - Recetas de Cocina


----------



## un mundo feliz (12 Jun 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> Yo compre una bolsa de Chocovic en Marzo en Amazon, tiene fecha de caducidad para Agosto de 2017. Ya me habre cargado 1 /3 de la bolsa asi que no voy a tener problema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero ese extracto, con una base de alcohol, ¿ podría usarse para añadirlo a la leche? ienso:


----------



## cenachero (12 Jun 2016)

Se supone que se evapora con los meses el alcohol

Tu tentación más dulce: ¿Cómo se hace...? Extracto puro de vainilla

La otra forma de macerar algo seria con algun aceite, pero eso no te vale


----------



## Vigilante (13 Jun 2016)

Este es el que comprais en Amazon?
Casi 30€ por 2,5 kilos al 70%


----------



## un mundo feliz (13 Jun 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> Este es el que comprais en Amazon?
> Casi 30€ por 2,5 kilos al 70%



Yo compré el Barry Extra Brute. 1 Kg por unos 15 pavels. Nada caro, porque es asombroso lo mucho que cunde. 







En unos días me llega el Valrhona y el Pralus :baba: . Ya os contaré. Incluso con estos dos que son caros, es un vicio bastante , bastante barato, y sano. Hasta hace poco miraba mal el colacao y similares, pero ahora ya me da un repelús que no veas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Jun 2016)

Al 100%, sin harinas ni azúcares. Es cosa de acostumbrarse. No sé si a España llega el Pacari, pero está de puta madre.


----------



## un mundo feliz (14 Jun 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> No. El que pones en tu enlace es un semi-preparado que se usa en repostería ( como alternativa al cacao puro ) .
> 
> El que nombramos por aquí es este:
> 
> ...



El Barry y el Valrhona los he pillado en Amazon. Y el Pralus en breve ( hoy probablemente ) en elclubdelchocolate, junto a una buena remesa de tabletas  . Yo tambien sospecho que el Valrhona es como tantas y tantas cosas, que para ganar algo en calidad el precio se dispara. En breve saldre de dudas.


----------



## Teo5 (14 Jun 2016)

Hace poco compré un bote de cacao Ranpuzel a través de Iherb, verdaderamente fantástico. Hasta la fecha no había probado cacao no alcalinizado.

Rapunzel, Organic Cocoa Powder, 7.1 oz (201 g) - iHerb.com


----------



## Vigilante (14 Jun 2016)

¿El cacao lo disolvéis en agua ó en leche?


----------



## un mundo feliz (15 Jun 2016)

Teo5 dijo:


> Hace poco compré un bote de cacao Ranpuzel a través de Iherb, verdaderamente fantástico. Hasta la fecha no había probado cacao no alcalinizado.
> 
> Rapunzel, Organic Cocoa Powder, 7.1 oz (201 g) - iHerb.com



¿Lo tomas con leche? ¿Y algun edulcorante?


----------



## Teo5 (15 Jun 2016)

Normalmente tomo un vaso de leche con un poquito de cacao y frutos secos, nada de azúcar o edulcorantes. Si la leche está caliente o templada se disuelve muy bien.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Jun 2016)

Vigilante dijo:


> ¿El cacao lo disolvéis en agua ó en leche?



Leche, mejor vegetal si puede ser.


----------



## esp3tek (15 Jun 2016)

Buenas!

Compré el cacao en polvo de* intermon oxfam* (cacao desgrasado 98% creo) y la verdad es que está muy bueno y lo consumo en leche con 4 pastillas de sacarina para endulzarlo (en un café pondría 3) es mucho más sabroso que el de valor.


----------



## cenachero (15 Jun 2016)

esp3tek dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Compré el cacao en polvo de* intermon oxfam* (cacao desgrasado 98% creo) y la verdad es que está muy bueno y lo consumo en leche con 4 pastillas de sacarina para endulzarlo (en un café pondría 3) es mucho más sabroso que el de valor.



5,50 los 250gr son mas de 20 euros /kg . un poco caro no?


----------



## Daviot (15 Jun 2016)

esp3tek dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Compré el cacao en polvo de* intermon oxfam* (cacao desgrasado 98% creo) y la verdad es que está muy bueno y lo consumo en leche con 4 pastillas de sacarina para endulzarlo (en un café pondría 3) es mucho más sabroso que el de valor.



Usar sacarina o cualquier otro edulcorante artificial es salir de Guatemala y caer en Guatepeor.

Hay estudios muy recientes publicados en la revista Nature que relacionan el consumo de sacarina, sucralosa y aspártamo con la modificación de la flora intestinal produciendo intolerancia a la glucosa, el primer paso en el desarrolo de obesidad y diabetes.

La sacarina favorece la diabetes

http://www.nature.com/articles/natu...JHsKaOWdSs3PoA==&tracking_referrer=elpais.com

Conclusión: siempre mejor un poco de miel.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (16 Jun 2016)

esp3tek dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Compré el cacao en polvo de* intermon oxfam* (cacao desgrasado 98% creo) y la verdad es que está muy bueno y lo consumo en leche con 4 pastillas de sacarina para endulzarlo (en un café pondría 3) es mucho más sabroso que el de valor.



¿El ceibo o el afrikao? El del ceibo le tengo yo, está muy muy bueno, pero al ser sin alcalinizar no se deshace ni a tiros. El afrikao va alcalinizado (muy poco), pero también está bueno.


----------



## un mundo feliz (16 Jun 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿El ceibo o el afrikao? El del ceibo le tengo yo, está muy muy bueno, pero al ser sin alcalinizar no se deshace ni a tiros. El afrikao va alcalinizado (muy poco), pero también está bueno.



¿ Donde compraste el ceibo ?

¿ Es este ?:


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (17 Jun 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Por conseguir ... se puede conseguir... como cualquier cosa en cualquier parte del mundo... el problema es que toca pagar un sobreprecio, pues se trataría de un capricho que no tiene un canal de distribución mayoritario.
> 
> Echando un vistazo rápido, he visto que lo venden por U.K. ... con el elevado precio que por allí se estila ...
> 
> ...



Pacari en España vende, que yo sepa, en el Corte Inglés, pero quizás sólo tabletas. Y no sé si traen el raw 100%, que es el cojonudo. El precio respecto a origen ronda entre el doble y el triple. También en El club del chocolate, pero no sé qué tal funciona esa web.


----------



## un mundo feliz (23 Jun 2016)

Ya tengo en casa el Valrhona. Después de dos catas, para mi paladar no merece la pena su alto precio. No digo que otros no puedan apreciar su sabor, pero en mi caso apenas consigo diferenciarlo del Barry.

Y pronto recibiré el Pralus  . Tengo cacao para una larga temporada :: .


----------



## esp3tek (24 Jun 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿El ceibo o el afrikao? El del ceibo le tengo yo, está muy muy bueno, pero al ser sin alcalinizar no se deshace ni a tiros. El afrikao va alcalinizado (muy poco), pero también está bueno.



Afrikao! De verdad que es muy bueno, se disuelve genial, el sabor es de lo mejor que he probado.

PD: a los que hacen referencia sobre la malicia de la fundación intermon, entiendo que no será mucho peor a la de cualquier empresa de cacao...


----------



## Raullucu (26 Jun 2016)

Hola, amigos:

Ayer he podido adquirir Barry Callebaut Extra Brute en el Makro de Asturias por 10,50€ + 10% IVA la bolsa de 1kg. Buen precio.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## un mundo feliz (26 Jun 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> La perspectiva es distinta:
> 
> Las fundaciones o las ( por una vez un neo-palabro bien delimitado ) ONJetas son un lobo con piel de cordero que suelen ofrecer productos de inferior calidad a las empresas de cacao especializadas ... igualando los precios, porque su piel de cordero les concede un supuesto valor añadido inexistente .
> 
> ...



Ojo, que la impresión que me ha dado el Valrhona es muy muy subjetiva. Y además es una primera impresión. Un día de estos haré una cata con cuatro o cinco cacaos para sacar conclusiones algo mas definitivas. Hay quien nace con un paladar capaz de registrar todo tipo de matices, y en cambio otros a duras penas conseguimos diferenciarlos. Me incluyo mas en este segundo grupo.

El Sevenhills lo descarto para la cata :ouch: :´( . 

Por otro lado, aunque es una herejia para este hilo  , ahí va uno de mis preparados al cacao favoritos:







Y este chocolate, im-presionante  . Altamente adictivo. Una obra maestra:







---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 21:42 ----------




Raullucu dijo:


> Hola, amigos:
> 
> Ayer he podido adquirir Barry Callebaut Extra Brute en el Makro de Asturias por 10,50€ + 10% IVA la bolsa de 1kg. Buen precio.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



:Aplauso: Enhorabuena. Relación calidad precio muy dificil de superar. A ver si los de Makro sacan una tarjeta para todo el mundo de una maldita vez, como hace Costco.


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Jun 2016)

Tanto el preparado al cacao como el chocolate, están disponibles en gourmandisonline.com 

Ya se que no es lo mas sano, pero el Whittard con naranja ( aroma natural de naranja ) es espectacular. El te Earl Grey de la misma marca también es una pasada.


----------



## cenachero (29 Jun 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Gracias. Voy a avisar en el hilo de forocoches .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




83 + iva son 6 unidades. Que ya de por si me parece caro


----------



## Roblefrondoso (4 Jul 2016)

¿Alguien se ha animado a comprar el chocovic en Reinoxsa?


----------



## individualina (4 Jul 2016)

Wenas, en Holanda he visto este cacao por 1'99€ los 250g, conocéis la marca?
No sé qué tal será, no tengo conectividad ni paciencia como para consultar todo el hilo con el móvil a ritmo de wifi-tortuga, pero tiene un porcentaje de grasa del 20,7:















...bueno, no entiendo ni papa de la etiqueta excepto que es 100% cacao y que lo recomiendan para chili con carne y otras salsas. Me lo llevaré de recuerdo, saludos,


----------



## Roblefrondoso (4 Jul 2016)

Por cierto, dado que este hilo ha estado muy bien argumentado en general desde el punto de vista científico, y viendo un enlace a un estudio de Nature donde ponían a parir a los edulcorantes artificiales, me permito poner un enlace a un artículo de un buen nutricionista donde habla de ese estudio, que no parece haber sido refrendado por nadie y que además metodológicamente era cuando menos muy discutible.

Si compráis cacaos de alta calidad como los hablados aquí, no los edulcoréis con miel si es por cuestiones de salud (otra cosa es que os guste, o que os facilite la disolución), ni paguéis lo que cuestan los de estevia, los edulcorantes artificiales son perfectamente seguros y parecen el mejor modo de edulcurar nuestro cacao de calidad:

Vozpópuli - Expediente sacarina: ¿de verdad predispone a la obesidad y a la diabetes?


----------



## Luizmi (5 Jul 2016)

me voy a pillar el paquete de 1kg de sevenhills a ver que tal, según decís en tema nutrientes el mejor no?


----------



## cenachero (6 Jul 2016)

Roblefrondoso dijo:


> Por cierto, dado que este hilo ha estado muy bien argumentado en general desde el punto de vista científico, y viendo un enlace a un estudio de Nature donde ponían a parir a los edulcorantes artificiales, me permito poner un enlace a un artículo de un buen nutricionista donde habla de ese estudio, que no parece haber sido refrendado por nadie y que además metodológicamente era cuando menos muy discutible.
> 
> Si compráis cacaos de alta calidad como los hablados aquí, no los edulcoréis con miel si es por cuestiones de salud (otra cosa es que os guste, o que os facilite la disolución), ni paguéis lo que cuestan los de estevia, los edulcorantes artificiales son perfectamente seguros y parecen el mejor modo de edulcurar nuestro cacao de calidad:
> 
> Vozpópuli - Expediente sacarina: ¿de verdad predispone a la obesidad y a la diabetes?



Para endulzar, mejor endulzar con algo que te alimente en lugar de azucares simples o productos quimicos.

La miel de caña es de lo que mas minerales aporta (hierro, calcio, potasio, magnesio...) con menos calorias, incluso que la miel de abeja. Tambien aporta alguna vitamina.

Por su parte la miel de abeja al parecer tiene efectos antibioticos y antisepticos naturales.

Y la estevia tambien tiene propiedades beneficiosas para el sistema digestivo, y sin calorias.


Hay una cosa que me he fijado y es que cuando hago la compra y me pongo a mirar etiquetas y cosas asi en el super, las marujas me miran raro, como si pensaran "¿que hace este tipo?¿por que no se aparta ya?

Si me pusiera a hablarles sobre glutamato monosodico, fosfatos, carne separada mecanicamente o azucares simples ni me entenderian...

Seguramente ninguna de esas cotorras disfrutara de un desayuno rico y nutritivo como es un vaso de cacao puro con leche pasteurizada y endulzada con miel de caña como haremos usted y yo con el que adquirimos cantidad de minerales y vitaminas en lugar de preparados a base de azucar refinado y harinas como haran ellas y sus familias


----------



## garrison (8 Jul 2016)

He encontrado un cacao cerca de donde vivo, que tiene muy buen precio y que por vuestras explicaciones parece el Suizo, o Americano o como querais llamarlo.

No tenia ni idea de la diferencia hasta que he leído este hilo.

Siempre compraba el primero que veía, y casi siempre veía el Valor, que tienen en todas la tiendas, o el del Aldi.







Lo he comparado con el Aldi (la caja la compré limpia, pero se ve que la he puesto perdida, xd)

La tienda es esta
chocolates La Superlativa


El precio son 9€ mas iva. Y los gastos de envio, creo que son por seur y dependen de la distancia, entre 5 y 10€ creo haberles entendido. (yo lo compré en la tienda).

Les tendreis que preguntar. Creo que lo van a poner en la pagina web pero aunque lo venden a distancia, no lo han puesto en la página.

No os puedo asegurar que sea el suizo, solo que por el color y el sabor lo parece, y me gusta mas que el del Aldi, pero no soy ningún experto y ellos no conocen el medo de extracción.

Rectifico, me han dicho que es no alcalinizado, osea que lo que no sabían es que se llamaba método suizo.


----------



## Luizmi (15 Jul 2016)

me ha llegado el sevenhills, es más terroso y más amargo que los otros, pero bueno, lo tomo sin problemas, me gusta como sabe, se supone que es sin alcalinizar, pero por la web no he visto por ningún sitio esa información, ni en su web ni en ningún sitio.


----------



## cenachero (16 Jul 2016)

Luizmi dijo:


> me ha llegado el sevenhills, es más terroso y más amargo que *los otros*, pero bueno, lo tomo sin problemas, me gusta como sabe, se supone que es sin alcalinizar, pero por la web no he visto por ningún sitio esa información, ni en su web ni en ningún sitio.



Cuales otros? El chocavic por ejemplo?


----------



## Luizmi (18 Jul 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> Cuales otros? El chocavic por ejemplo?



los que venden en las tiendas eco o el valor


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Jul 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> Para endulzar, mejor endulzar con algo que te alimente en lugar de azucares simples o productos quimicos.
> 
> La miel de caña es de lo que mas minerales aporta (hierro, calcio, potasio, magnesio...) con menos calorias, incluso que la miel de abeja. Tambien aporta alguna vitamina.
> 
> ...



No estás sólo ::

La verdad es que no hay color...cacao puro+miel es alimentarse, el colacao que tomaba antes es veneno puro..azúcar, harinas...el cacao que lleva es testimonial.:vomito:


----------



## Luizmi (19 Jul 2016)

he pillado el sevenhills y el Barry Callebaut extra Brute, los dos que recomendabais y con diferencia está más bueno el barry, es más fino al paladar y menos amargo, "lo malo" es que creo que va a ser más goloso y voy a echar más, tengo que darles más tiempo.


----------



## Roblefrondoso (20 Jul 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Ahora no puedo buscarlo, pero la propia productora ha confirmado que es sin alcalinizar .
> 
> ¿ Te gusta más el Seven Hills que los otros o.... ? Es por comparar impresiones.
> 
> ...



Creo que por ahora eres el único del hilo al que puede interesar esto: The Cocoa Manual: A Guide to De Zaan's Cocoa Products.: W.B. van Bergen: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Roblefrondoso (22 Jul 2016)

Otro sitio más para comprar Chocovic y Barry Callebaut, Online y en España: CACAO EN POLVO. Producto profesional ahora a tu alcance.

El Chocovic 22 a 11.50 euros,lo malo son los 8 de gastos de envío. De todoso modos, si uno se pilla 4 kilos ya le sale más barato que ir a la tienda a comprar Valor.

(me lo estoy pensando)


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Sep 2016)

Hallazgo en las profundidades de la Sierra de Gredos: 

Cacao puro desgrasado El Barco Delice

Este joven padawan no puede compararlo con las marcas premium, porque no ha pasado por sus manos (antes que éste) más que el afrikao ese del comercio injusto.

Ahora, les puedo jurar que al menos a ese le da cien patadas en sabor, potencia, aroma y hasta en lo práctico del envase: una lata con cierre a presión, que además se me antoja preciosa.

El precio:

En El Corte Inglés, 8,20 la lata de cuarto (chorizos impenitentes)

En la tienda online del fabricante, 5,59 la lata de cuarto (gastos de envío gratis), pero los guasones no te venden menos de 45€ por envío (supongo que si les llamas, algo podrás apañar para menos cantidad, aunque sea pagando tú los gastos)

Y si tienes la fortuna de recalar por El Barco de Ávila (que es donde está la fábrica), tienen un despacho de venta al público donde* la lata de cuarto la cobran a 4,50 *

Esta gente lleva haciendo chocolate desde 1905 (¿Os suena la marca "el canario"? "El barco delice" quiere ser, entiendo, su marca premium), a pequeña escala, y no han quebrado.

Por algo será...


----------



## cenachero (9 Oct 2016)

He pedido una bolsa de Barry Callebaut "extra brute" a Amazon. 15,51 merkels

Ya os contare si supera al chocovic


----------



## MAUSER (9 Oct 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> He pedido una bolsa de Barry Callebaut "extra brute" a Amazon. 15,51 merkels
> 
> Ya os contare si supera al chocovic



Ese lo tomo yo, está rico y lo tomo con el café y con los batidos de proteínas. Lo que veo es que si tomo mucho 15 gr. o mas te da diarrea


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Oct 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Veo que ya me he perdido unos cuantos mensajillos por aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, el precio es razonable, y la producción está en medio de la nada, yo lo interpreto más que como "aumento de precio al comprar online", como "descuento por ahorrarnos los costes logísticos".


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Oct 2016)

globos dijo:


> El cacao Valor lo han desgrasado más y le ha quitado fuerte valor nutricional, el de las grasas, sin duda el mercado manda y el mercado esta lleno de lemmings, habrá que cambiar de marca.



Las dos latas que compré la semana pasada indican que contiene un 16% de materia grasa. ¿En cuanto estaba antes?


----------



## cenachero (10 Oct 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Ojo, que de toda España ... Málaga es quien tiene más tradición tratando con cacao :
> 
> Un experto sitúa en Málaga la primera fábrica de chocolate de todo el país - La Opinión de Málaga
> 
> ...



Santa Maria, que recuerdos...


El proximo en caer va a ser este;
Cacao en Polvo Natural Santa Maria 10-12% 500g


A menos de 10 euros/kilo!








EDITO; compañero seiyuro deberias poner en el primer mensaje un listado porque yo ya me pierdo con tantas opciones


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Oct 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Hombre ... esto es algo que ya hemos debatido desde múltiples perspectivas por aquí .
> 
> => Para empezar... estamos en un foro económico, donde sabemos perfectamente que aumentar el pecio por vender online... no sólo no debería suponer ningún incremento, sino que es una ventaja para ellos que se ahorran tiempo y dolores de cabeza para empezar .



Meh. El Canario es una empresa pequeñita, familiar, supongo que la logística de la venta on-line la tendrán que contratar aparte. En cambio, el despachito a pie de fábrica lo atiende un chaval que, cuando no hay nadie, seguramente estará haciendo otra cosa, y el espacio que ocupa el mismo seguramente les sobraba en la nave. El coste real de oír tu brasa mientras despacha es irrisorio, mucho menor en cualquier caso que el coste de enviarte la lata a casa y mantener la página web (que no es gratis tampoco).



> Para más inri... ni siquiera ofrecen pago a través de Paypal, lo que implica que el comprador queda vendido con tal de que el vendedor ofrezca un número de seguimiento de un bulto entregado, pues a partir de ahí... si hubiera que hacer alguna reclamación, se complica el asunto. Esta es otra ventaja que podrían ofrecer para la venta online... pero no lo hacen.



¿Y le sorprende? Esto no es que sea España, es que es el Ávila profunda a la que sólo se llega por carreteras secundarias de un carril por sentido y puertos de montaña.

Bastante me llama la atención que tengan tienda on-line, la verdad.



> => "Precio razonable"
> 
> Como digo, este tema está más que trillado.
> 
> ...



No lo indicarán (supongo) en la web, que en la preciosa lata (no sé si de verdad le gusta o es choteo, pero yo que la tengo afirmo que sí que es bonita, opaca y estanca) sí que indican el porcentaje de materia grasa. Si tiene interés, esta tarde lo miro y le cuento.



> Indican que está fabricado en España... pero no indican de que manera ( ¿ han comprad pasta de cacao como hacen las grandes ? ¿ muelen cacao artesanalmente ? ) ni origen, ni método ... ni nada de nada... pero eso sí, ¿ habéis visto que lata ?
> 
> Volvamos al asunto principal: nos ofrecen un cacao... que hemos de asumir.. que es cacao alcalinizado... el cual, como ya hemos visto... algunos lo pueden comprar en Alemania a 6,50 € / Kg ( el del Lidl ) ... que aquí ( el del Lidl otra vez ) lo hemos visto a 8 € / Kg ( eso sí, en un cartón con una bolsa dentro ) y nos hemos encontrado múltiples opciones que van de los 10 a los 15-16 € / Kg .... opciones entre las que podemos escoger el nivel de M.G. , el nivel de intensidad del sabor a cacao , marcas de todo tipo, elegir entre alcalinizado u orgánico ... e incluso puestos a hacer pedidos grandes, nos podemos permitir traer cacao "premium" de Alemania... tanto orgánico, como alcalinizado fino aroma Colombiano, o incluso uno de los cacaos más premium ( por precio solamente ) que hay como Valrhona... con todo su prestigio ( algo que no tiene este cacao Gredos ) alrededor de los 20 € / Kg ( el precio que piden los de Gredos por vender online... que tiene narices ) .
> 
> ...



No le quito razón, salvo en lo último: El Canario lleva haciendo chocolate desde 1905, no es que haya salido de la nada subiéndose a la moda del _cacao como Dios manda_.



> Esto es algo que ya se ha visto tanto en otros sectores que se podría decir que es más antiguo que el medievo, y que en alimentación sucede mucho: " ese lo vende a X... pues yo igual... o le pongo un envase bonito, me disfrazo de "gourmet" que está de moda ... y cobro más, para crear precio de marca"
> 
> Ellos están en su derecho de hacer lo que quieran lógicamente, pero si no saben vender su propio producto y aún por encima su valor competitivo es nulo ( un par de personas lo comprarán por hacer la gracia... pero en repostería, que es donde se mueve cantidad, ni de broma... y quienes quieran prestigio... irán a por Valrhona / Pralus u otras... no a por ellos ) ... no parecen tener un futuro tan brillante como la lata que rodea su cacao la verdad .



Otra vez, meh. No hablamos de un gigante que necesite pedidos ciclópeos de grandes reposteras, sino de una empresita familiar con vocación artesana (todavía venden chocolate "a la piedra" hecho a mano) y una producción modesta, casi a dos pasos de la burra del villancico, con molinillo y anafre.

No tengo bola de cristal, claro, pero me figuro que su futuro será seguramente parecido a su extenso pasado: seguirán siendo una empresa modesta, con clientes fieles y alcance limitado.



> Edito: Acabo de envíarles un correo solicitando la información que falta sobre su producto. Si responden... o no lo hacen... lo comentaré por aquí .



Espero (impaciente) saber qué coño he comprado por 4,50 

CAVEAT: pareciera una defensa numantina de algo que, en el fondo, ni me va ni me viene. Llámelo orgullo en el hallazgo, y esperanza de haber encontrado algo realmente interesante (pese a ser, como dirían los jóvenes, un _noob_ en esto del cacao).
Y al menos para mí, hallazgo es, porque yo empezaba de muy abajo: compré el afrikao ese del comercio justo, al que (al menos) este otro le da cien patadas...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Oct 2016)

Hola gente,

Me he pillado un sobrecito con manteca de cacao (3,5gr), se supone que es para "atemperar" el chocolate a la taza, o directamente para repostería.

¿Alguien sabe cómo coño se usa? Me costó como 1/4 de euro, pero no quiero desaprovecharlo ::


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Oct 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> En este caso, y lo digo sin ningún tipo de hostilidad hacia una pequeña empresa, el problema sería no entender sus propias necesidades ... que en este caso sería un blog muy sencillito y bastante económico ( hoy en día con la extensión de Paypal ni siquiera es necesario liarse con pasarelas de pago para estos casos ) , el cual no obligaría a repercutir tanto gasto en el producto.
> 
> La "logística" para atender un volumen de pedidos bajo... le puedo asegurar que se reduce a mirar el ordenador de vez en cuando... o simplemente 2-3 veces al día para organizar los pedidos que hayan entrado .



Con la logística me refería al transporte, o sea, a los camiones. La logística de los habituales estará organizada, pero para atender pedidos para destinos no habituales tendrán que contratar transporte aparte...



> No son elucubraciones, sino casos vistos "in situ" .
> 
> Hay almacenes que están habituados a tratar con profesionales, acostumbrados a un gran volumen de venta que tienen una web medio muerta con aspecto de 1997... pero aún así, funcionan. La web como digo, es fea... la comunicación lenta ( 48 horas mínimo para responder ) , respuestas de un par de líneas como mucho sin explayarse demasiado... donde sólo se trata lo que quieres comprar y te ofrecen una cuenta bancaria para pagar . Y a pesar de todo... funcionan ( no me preguntes como ) .
> 
> ...



A lo que voy es a que, en realidad, no suben los precios de la web: el precio web es el pvp en tienda, confirmado al haber intentado adquirir la misma lata *a 300 m de la fábrica* en un colmado, y haberme topado exactamente con el mismo precio de la web. Como digo, no es un recargo por venta on-line, es un descuento por venta a pie de fábrica.




> ¡ Qué me va a contar ! Resido en el noroeste, donde por mucho que duela... realmente hay 2 ciudades, un número de "quiero-pero-no" y el resto son pueblos con mayor o menor accesibilidad ... por lo que existe una evidente influencia del rural ( mayoritario ) que precisamente... hace que esas 2 ciudades no sean tan "ciudades al uso" , esto es: que se evidencia un cambio de mentalidad si comparamos con las grandes urbes del peñasco ibérico español .
> 
> Lo de la lata, en realidad, no iba por la marca que estábamos tratando... sino que estaba aludiendo a lo que es una práctica bien conocida por las marcas "gourmet" , esto es: coger un producto que es normal y corriente -> adornarlo con un envase llamativo -> subir el precio exponencialmente porque ahora sí "parece que lo vale" .
> 
> ...



Seguramente: una vez tiene uno una lata estanca, nada le impide rellenarla con otro producto de similar o superior calidad, pero que no lleve el recargo inherente a la vistosa lata.



> Evidentemente, si puede aportar información nutricional sobre este cacao ... se agradece, pues la información quedará disponible para todo el mundo ( a fin de cuentas, es evidente que este hilo lo lee más gente de la que participa )



Citando de memoria (lo miré ayer, pero mi memoria a corto plazo deja bastante que desear), un 12% de m.g. que entiendo que está en el rango bajo



> Y por aquí deseamos ( aunque sólo yo actúe como voz, por momentos ) conocer las impresiones de su cata. A fin de cuentas, la información de este hilo se va convirtiendo en una suerte de archivo ( desordenado eso sí ) donde al menos queda constancia de más opciones .



Como comentaba, lo que es a mí, me resulta aromático y agradable, suave al paladar, netamente superior al otro que había probado (afrikao), pero no tengo más referencias con las que comparar.



> A mí al menos, esto no me parece una discusión donde exista un ataque ni una defensa.
> 
> Me temo que el tan propagado "buenismo" de esta sociedad ha distorsionado lo que de toda la vida ha sido una conversación cualitativa, donde se trate de razonar y aportar datos.
> 
> ...



Mi _caveat_ iba dirigido a despejar dudas sobre mi posible parcialidad. Que ya sabemos que hay mucho propagandista disfrazado de opinador, y es natural que se pueda sospechar de la opinión de un desconocido cuya motivación desconocemos.



> Ah, y a modo de consejo bienintencionado no relacionado: no ceda a los "neopalabros" joviales . Hoy en día es muy difícil escapar a los anglicismos o "inglustraciones" directas, pero es mejor no enguarrar más de lo que está la red .
> 
> Esto lo dice una persona que en su día a día tiene que tirar de inglés sí o sí... y que me produce un terrible rechazo esta mezcla de vagancia y tontería que implica el tirar de anglicismos, incrustar pésimas traducciones del inglés como si formasen parte de nuestra lengua, palabras directamente en inglés... o distorsiones surreales ( la tan abundante moda de conjugar en español palabras sacada directamente del inglés ) .



Un servidor no acostumbra a usar palabros, aunque reconozco que, al ser a todos los efectos bilingüe (y hacer mis pinitos en otros dos idiomas), a menudo me encuentro con que no encuentro _le mot juste_ (_pun intended_ y doble combo) en castellano y en cambio el giro que expresa con precisión lo que quiero decir sí existe en algún otro idioma.

Eso sí, si la traducción veo que no va a transmitir lo que deseo, directamente me la salto e inserto el giro en versión original. Espero disculpará esta particularidad estilística mía (le aseguro que otros, verbi gracia mi santa, no lo hacen)


----------



## cenachero (18 Oct 2016)

Me ha llegado el Barry callebaut Extra, por cierto bajo a algo menos de 15 euros y ahora ha vuelto a ponerse en 15 y pico.

Es un cacao MUY bueno, muy aromatico, que se desliga bastante bien en leche caliente. Para mi gusto un pelin mas fuerte que el Chocovic que tenia, pero muy buenos los dos.

El Barry ya digo que es un poquito mas fuerte pero deja un regusto al final muy agradable. 

De todas formas recomiendo tanto el Barry como el chocovic, son dos grandes cacaos


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Oct 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Todavía no he llegado a usar manteca, aunque me estoy planteando seriamente hacerlo.
> 
> ¿ En qué formato viene ? Por ahora he visto que se comercializa como un "pedrusco" rígido... el cual presupongo que ha de calentarse para derretir y aplicar... y luego unos envases en los que viene como una crema.
> 
> ...




Gracias por la respuesta, aún está por ahí el sobrecito. La presentación es más o menos como si fuera un pequeño bloque de mantequilla, pero con textura un poco más dura.

Posiblemente lo mezcle con pasta de cacao 100% y algo de miel y canela.


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Como curiosidad, el chocolate que estaba buscando es este:
> 
> Chocolate Negro 99% Ecológico Vivani 80 gr - Comida Real by Eva Muerde La Manzana



A 35'6 €/kg., ecológico y más barato que el de la marca Lindt 99% que estaba a 52'80 €/kg. cuando lo compré.

¿Qué otras marcas tienen chocolate al 99% o 90%, y dónde encontrarlo?

---------- Post added 25-oct-2016 at 00:15 ----------

También me interesa encontrar granos de cacao, que no sé si se pueden comer crudos.


----------



## Raullucu (25 Oct 2016)

Compa Seiyuro_hiko, ¿no encuentras ese Vivani en tiendas físicas? Por Gijón lo hay en prácticamente todas las tiendas ecológicas y tiene un precio similar, siempre me pareció barato visto lo que me cuesta el Lindt 90%. Si lo pruebas no dudes en contarnos tus sensaciones, sería ideal pasarse a un buen chocolate más barato que el Lindt.

Salu2.


----------



## janchy (25 Oct 2016)

Yo también estoy en la cruzada de encontrar chocolate puro y no tan caro como el Lindt, 
en algún hipermercado hay algo interesante? en las tiendas ecológicas ponen los precios que les salen de los cojones...y online sale caro por los gastos de envio...


----------



## Jorkomboi (28 Oct 2016)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto por aquí ya, por si acaso lo pongo:






*250g* 
*7,79€* que con el código de descuento se queda en unos *5,46€ (21,84€/kg)*

Comprar Cacao Orgánico en Polvo| Myprotein.es


----------



## klar (28 Oct 2016)

Yo vivo cerca de Francia y cuando suelo ir a E.Leclerc o al Carrefour suelo comprar este de marca Van Houten en el que vienen 255 gramos a 2,27€ (8,9€/kg)

Chocolat en poudre 100% pur cacao sucré Van Houten Van Houten - la boite de 255 g - Vos courses en ligne avec Carrefour Drive


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (28 Oct 2016)

¿Qué os parece la fabricación "raw" (crudo)? Me refiero a chocolates normalmente muy puros (90-100%) hechos a fuego bajo, despacito.







Este por ejemplo es una delicia, literalmente sabe a pepas de cacao recién cosechado. Y siendo cacao fino de aroma amazónico, eso es MUY bueno.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (30 Oct 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> E
> 
> Por mi parte ni idea. Tengo unas cuantas nociones sobre el cocinado en la cabeza pero unas cuantas son contradictorias a favor y en contra de este método.
> 
> ¿ De qué precio estamos hablando y dónde se compra ?



En el país de origen unos 2,5 euros los 50gr. En España puede andar por el doble...Creo que El Corte Inglés distribuye a esta gente, pero ni idea.

Es curiosa la apariencia, pues conserva cierto rastro violáceo, como las pepas. Creo recordar que tiene un cocinado largo, pero a muy baja temperatura.

Hay que comerse los cuadraditos a medios o incluso cuartos, porque amarga con cojones, pero pega muy bien con el café.


----------



## MAUSER (30 Oct 2016)

He comprado este cacao en Bulk powders y 500 gramos me han salido por unos 6 Euros, con el descuento del 30%, que os parece?



> Cacao Crudo Orgánico Granulado | BULK POWDERS


----------



## Qui (30 Oct 2016)

Van a traer cacao puro a Lidl en oferta a 5€ el kilo más o menos. ¿Qué opináis los expertos?
Recuerdo haber leído en este mismo hilo que era una buena opción. 
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## MAUSER (31 Oct 2016)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Habían nombrado esta web en el hilo de forocoches, pero personalmente me daba muy mala espina ya que venden cacaos con "añadidos" y tienen demasiadas patentes... lo que implica modificaciones de las que no cuentan nada.
> 
> No digo que los nibs que has comprado tengan algo más necesariamente, ni siquiera me he parado a mirarlo en profundidad ( a priori no parece que esos en concreto lleven nada raro... ) ... pero ya digo que no es un sitio que me inspire confianza .
> 
> ...



Es la primera vez que compro este tipo de cacao, pensaba echarlo en batidos o comerlo a cucharadas si está bueno... Si os interesa cuando reciba el paquete el jueves o viernes os daré mi opinión.


----------



## burbumori073 (7 Nov 2016)

Comprados 4 kilos en el Lidl a precio de derribo a ver que tal. Corred insensatos... : 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raullucu (7 Nov 2016)

burbumori073 dijo:


> Comprados 4 kilos en el Lidl a precio de derribo a ver que tal. Corred insensatos... :
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk



¿Qué cara ha puesto la cajera? ::


----------



## Qui (8 Nov 2016)

burbumori073 dijo:


> Comprados 4 kilos en el Lidl a precio de derribo a ver que tal. Corred insensatos... :
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk



Ayer compramos el cacao de Lidl y solo quedaba una fila de paquetes más. Como no lo hemos probado aun solo cogimos 2,5 kilos :fiufiu:


----------



## cenachero (8 Nov 2016)

Es cierto,esta el Belbake a 3X2


----------



## reydmus (8 Nov 2016)

Yo solo he podido comprar tres envases. Ya veremos como esta.

¿Suelen epetir esta oferta de vez en cuando?


----------



## atico3 (8 Nov 2016)

Aqui uno q se ha traido 10 esta misma tarde. sin el 3x2 sigue estando muy bien de precio. hasta el 2019.Sin prisas


----------



## cenachero (8 Nov 2016)

reydmus dijo:


> Yo solo he podido comprar tres envases. Ya veremos como esta.
> 
> ¿Suelen epetir esta oferta de vez en cuando?



Muy de vez en cuando. Y no siempre que vienen cosas de reposteria


----------



## djun (10 Nov 2016)

Hoy en visto en Lidl cacao en polvo puro de la marca Belbake, con 20 -22% de manteca de cacao. Son 250 grm a 1,30 € (si no recuerdo mal).

No sé que tal es este cacao. Si alguien lo conoce...


----------



## colombo1122 (11 Nov 2016)

habeis pensado en comprar directamente el grano¿


----------



## djun (11 Nov 2016)

colombo1122 dijo:


> habeis pensado en comprar directamente el grano¿



El grano para convertirlo en cacao en polvo lleva un proceso complicado y largo. Me parece que debe fermentarse y molerse. Hay que ser un experto.

El grano seco simplemente molido creo que no tendrá el mismo sabor ni las mismas propiedades.


----------



## Mentira (12 Nov 2016)

Sigue estando al 3x2. 

He dejado unas 10 en la estantería por si viniese alguien detrás para que no se quede con las manos vacías, pero yo ya tengo cacao para un año:


----------



## djun (12 Nov 2016)

Mentira dijo:


> Sigue estando al 3x2.
> 
> He dejado unas 10 en la estantería por si viniese alguien detrás para que no se quede con las manos vacías, pero yo ya tengo cacao para un año:



He buscado este cacao en dos tiendas Lidl en Madrid (lo vi el jueves), y el viernes ya no había. 
¿En qué Lidl lo puedo encontrar?


----------



## Mentira (13 Nov 2016)

djun dijo:


> He buscado este cacao en dos tiendas Lidl en Madrid (lo vi el jueves), y el viernes ya no había.
> ¿En qué Lidl lo puedo encontrar?



No puedo ayudar, lo compré fuera de la provincia e Madrid.


----------



## djun (13 Nov 2016)

Marina_80 dijo:


> Es delicioso, a mi juicio, sabe mejor que el de valor y se disuelve algo mejor.
> 
> Es una pena que no sea parte del surtido habitual del Lidl y que lo traigan de uvas a peras.



No me decidí a comprarlo en ese momento. Al día siguiente fui y ya no había. 
Sobre todo me llama la atención que contenía 20 ó 22% de manteca de cacao. Lo cual es bueno.


----------



## MAUSER (14 Nov 2016)

He ido esta mañana a un LIDL de Murcia y no había, me ha dicho un reponedor... que esa fue una promoción que salió y que se agotó muy rápido.

A ver si alguien hace el favor de poner por aquí el día que salga ese chocolate. Como cada uno somos de un lugar será muy complicado que entre nosotros mismos nos hagamos la competencia.


----------



## racional (14 Nov 2016)




----------



## Mentira (15 Nov 2016)

racional dijo:


>



No está mal el valor pero para mi gusto el Belbake de Lidl le da 100 patadas ya que tiene más del 20% de manteca de cacao y sale entre 2 y 3 veces más económico.


----------



## cenachero (15 Nov 2016)

Me cago en todo lo que se menea, no he podido pillar ni una de Lidl. Todo agotado


----------



## calidatrinchera (16 Nov 2016)

Vengo del LIDL de la calle Áncora en Madrid, y ahí queda cacao Belbake


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Dic 2016)

Han sacado un cacao puro marca blanca. Se llama chocolateria y esta al lado del valor. Un euro y pico menos.

...y lo fabrica valor. Lees la etiqueta y es exactamente el mismo y pone el fabricante.

Por que hacen esa cosa tan extraña. Eliminaran de las estanterias el valor la gente no es gilipollas. La unica duda que me queda es que no haya lo mismo en el bote. 

Probadlo y opinad.


----------



## demolision (4 Dic 2016)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Han sacado un cacao puro marca blanca. Se llama chocolateria y esta al lado del valor. Un euro y pico menos.
> 
> ...y lo fabrica valor. Lees la etiqueta y es exactamente el mismo y pone el fabricante.
> 
> ...



en el mercata?? o donde?


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Dic 2016)

demolision dijo:


> en el mercata?? o donde?



Si en el mencabrona


----------



## ninaiz (27 Dic 2016)

y que marca pido en mercadona?

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 19:41 ----------

por cierto en minimos de los ultimos 15 años podeis seguir en finviz.com clicando cocoa teneis todos los precios de cualquier conmodity


----------



## osona (10 Ene 2017)

Para el que tenga un "arrebato" gourmet, que se de una vuelta por la página "Club del chocolate" y se fije en la marca PACARI, 2 veces premiada como el mejor chocolate del mundo. También cacao crudo NO alcalinizado
De venta en El Corte Inglés. (el chocolate)


----------



## Luizmi (1 Mar 2017)

Buenas, he vuelto aquí por el tema del magnesio, buscando alimentos ricos en magnesio me ha salido el cacao, los del sevenhills indican la cantidad: Organic Cacao Powder | Sevenhills Wholefoods, 500mg cada 100mg, parece una buena cifra, sabéis de algún otro fabricante que ofrezca esta cifra?


----------



## reydmus (1 Mar 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Buenas, he vuelto aquí por el tema del magnesio, buscando alimentos ricos en magnesio me ha salido el cacao, los del sevenhills indican la cantidad: Organic Cacao Powder | Sevenhills Wholefoods, 500mg cada 100mg, parece una buena cifra, sabéis de algún otro fabricante que ofrezca esta cifra?



Hay un eko que pone que lleva magnesio pero ni idea de cuanto lleva


----------



## Johnny Drama (1 Mar 2017)

Vengo de Mercadona y es cierto. Han sacado cacao sin azúcares marca blanca. 
Fabricado por Valor y tiene exactamente la misma composición. Vale un 30% menos.  

Para mi que estos de Valor se han pegado un tiro en el pie...


----------



## Qui (1 Mar 2017)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Vengo de Mercadona y es cierto. Han sacado cacao sin azúcares marca blanca.
> Fabricado por Valor y tiene exactamente la misma composición. Vale un 30% menos.
> 
> Para mi que estos de Valor se han pegado un tiro en el pie...



Y colocan uno al lado del otro


----------



## osona (1 Mar 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Buenas, he vuelto aquí por el tema del magnesio, buscando alimentos ricos en magnesio me ha salido el cacao, los del sevenhills indican la cantidad: Organic Cacao Powder | Sevenhills Wholefoods, 500mg cada 100mg, parece una buena cifra, sabéis de algún otro fabricante que ofrezca esta cifra?



Si se trata de magnesio, en forma de alimento y no tener que recurrir a suplementos de "la justicia" u otras marcas, el cacao en interesante, PERO las semillas de cáñamo y las pipas de calabaza, en mgs.x100grs. le ganan la partida y son más baratos.
Si queremos magnesio con "sabor a cacao", entonces a parte de las tabletas de chocolate de 80%, 90%, o 100%, el cacaco puro en polvo es buena opción.
Hay 2 tipos:
Cacao alcalinizado por el método holandés con bicarbotato para "matar" el amargor, como Sevenhills, Callebaut, ........ y Valor (jamás lo compraria), y la gran mayoria.
Cacao puro NO alcalinizado, pués el famoso Hershey´s de EE.UU.


----------



## Luizmi (2 Mar 2017)

Pero si el sevenhills es súper amargo, el más amargo que he probado


----------



## capital tali (2 Mar 2017)

Una cucharada de cacao del Mercadona, canela en abundancia y medio vaso de leche...es mi postre muchos días y me encantan.


----------



## osona (2 Mar 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Pero si el sevenhills es súper amargo, el más amargo que he probado



Pués si un dia prueba uno sin alcalinizar, ya me dirá, y además me he olvidado comentar que con la alcalinización, se neutraliza la acidez original.
A parte la diferencia de color entre uno y otro.


----------



## osona (2 Mar 2017)

Según he leído, (será una mala fuente), los cacaos americanos son casi todos no-alcalinizados como Hershey´s Ghirardelli, Scharfenberger.. mientras que los europeos , es lo contrario, y como Sevenhills el precio está en libras esterlinas, pues ahí mi deducción.
En American Store de Madrid, el Hershey´s, sale a buen precio y venden on-line


----------



## chaber (2 Mar 2017)

Wow, brutal post Seiyuro_hiko.

Me meto en el mundo del cacao desgrasado ahora que aún me queda un bote cereales tostados para darle saber a la leche (de avena). Cuando se me acabe me tiro de lleno al cacao intentando aprender sobre el tema com vuestras explicaciones.

El colacao para mi ya ha pasado a mejor vida.


----------



## Trustno1 (2 Mar 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko please puedes poner aquí o, por privado, la web o tienda dónde has comprado el Hershey's natural en esa composición. Quiero encontrar un cacao de calidad que no sea el Valor, que me parece muy caro para lo que es.

Vamos El enlace o algo, porque por más que busco esa American Store no doy con ella (no soy de Madrid ni una gran capital)


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Mar 2017)

osona dijo:


> Para el que tenga un "arrebato" gourmet, que se de una vuelta por la página "Club del chocolate" y se fije en la marca PACARI, 2 veces premiada como el mejor chocolate del mundo. También cacao crudo NO alcalinizado
> De venta en El Corte Inglés. (el chocolate)



Pacari tiene como 20 variedades premiadas con eso de "el mejor chocolate del mundo" ienso: No sé, es muy sospechoso... 

Aunque la verdad es que hacen un chocolate cojonudo. Pero no es ni siquiera considerado el más "gourmet" de Ecuador, otras marcas como Takal tienen igual o más prestigio a nivel local.

A mí el cacao fino de aroma amazónico me parece la mejor materia prima que he probado, a años luz de los cacaos trinitarios y otras variedades.


----------



## osona (2 Mar 2017)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Seiyuro_hiko please puedes poner aquí o, por privado, la web o tienda dónde has comprado el Hershey's natural en esa composición. Quiero encontrar un cacao de calidad que no sea el Valor, que me parece muy caro para lo que es.
> 
> Vamos El enlace o algo, porque por más que busco esa American Store no doy con ella (no soy de Madrid ni una gran capital)



Cacao Hershey´s
Taste of America, tiendas físicas en algunas ciudades españolas ( En su caso Valencia), pero venden on-line
Tambien El Corte Inglés, sección gourmet, y claro venden on-line.
Amazon (faltaria más).
Disculpas, con lo de American Store, no es cierto, es que se me fué la pinza al leer los enlaces, y además he leido en Yelp que han cerrado?????


----------



## Raullucu (21 Mar 2017)

¿Dónde se puede conseguir ese cacao de Luker, Seiyuro?


----------



## osona (21 Mar 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede conseguir ese cacao de Luker, Seiyuro?



Ya lo indica en su mensaje, sección cacao, página 2, a 13,74 euros kg. (22-24 MG)
Hasta el 31 de Marzo.
Portes hasta 3kg. 16,90 euros.


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (21 Mar 2017)

Recientemente he comprado un bote metálico de cacao en polvo para repostería de la marca Valor, y no me termina de convencer del todo los resultados que obtengo.

Tendré en cuenta vuestras recomendaciones de cacao para próximos experiementos, seguro que obtengo mejores resultados, la calidad manda.


----------



## osona (21 Mar 2017)

sin pilas dijo:


> Recientemente he comprado un bote metálico de cacao en polvo para repostería de la marca Valor, y no me termina de convencer del todo los resultados que obtengo.
> 
> Tendré en cuenta vuestras recomendaciones de cacao para próximos experiementos, seguro que obtengo mejores resultados, la calidad manda.



Es emocionante cuando algo te llama la atención y te pones a investigar a través de cualquier canal de información y vas adquiriendo conocimientos y de paso vas experimentando con los diversos sabores y matices.
Aquí el forero Seiyuro, en el tema del cacao ya tiene el "doctorado", y se puede decir que ya ha hecho el "Everest", y en el tema del té, está en ello y nos va ilustrando de sus progresos, aunque es un tema mucho más amplio y complejo y llevará mucho más tiempo.
Por mi parte, estoy haciendo mi "cursillo" del café, en el hilo correspondiente y cada vez estoy más contento de mis progresos, pero es un tema también muy extenso y que puede durar todo lo que yo quiera, hasta que me parezca que es suficiente y saber apreciar un café de origen elaborado por un buen barista, y no este "líquido" oscuro que hay en el 99,9% de los bares del pais.


----------



## Raullucu (21 Mar 2017)

osona dijo:


> Ya lo indica en su mensaje, sección cacao, página 2, a 13,74 euros kg. (22-24 MG)
> Hasta el 31 de Marzo.
> Portes hasta 3kg. 16,90 euros.



 leí un poco en diagonal y no me fijé en ese párrafo.


----------



## goral (21 Mar 2017)

Excelente broche Seiyuko. Por mi parte agradecerte el exhaustivo curro que te has pegado. Nos has puesto al día a muchos foreros en un tema que tiene más aristas de las que parece, gracias al oscurantismo que hay alrededor del cacao(uno más de una larga lista).


----------



## LuigiDS (22 Mar 2017)

Pues yo llevo tiempo dándole al crio cacao valor con un poco de azúcar y la verdad es que no nota la diferencia respecto al colacao o al nesquik. El ahorro es considerable. Alguna otra marca de cacao recomendable que sea fácilmente adquirible en centros comerciales?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (22 Mar 2017)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Pues yo llevo tiempo dándole al crio cacao valor con un poco de azúcar y la verdad es que no nota la diferencia respecto al colacao o al nesquik. El ahorro es considerable. Alguna otra marca de cacao recomendable que sea fácilmente adquirible en centros comerciales?



Echa mejor una buena miel en vez de azúcar... es un consejo vamos :: 
En el carrefour tienes cacao la plata, me gusta más (dato subjetivo) y es más barato que valor, o mercadona ya tiene su propio cacao puro de marca blanca (se lo hace valor).


----------



## Raullucu (22 Mar 2017)

Extiendo el agradecimiento de goral, compa Seiyuro, aunque no daremos por cerrado el hilo, eh, que siempre queda algo que aportar. El día que me pasé del colacao al Valor ya pensaba que era la hostia, no siendo consciente de la variedad que tenemos disponible a nada que nos movamos un poco. 

También decir que por vuestra maldita culpa ahora me he hecho un sibarita y también rechazo ese cacao en favor de otros más grasos.

Intentaré dar con ese Luker en algún otro sitio lejos de la web teutona.

Salu2.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2017)

Lo del cacao desgrasado, apostaría, viene del combo perfecto entre el *alto valor de la manteca de cacao* (por lo que existe el incentivo para quedársela) y la idiocia omnipresente de la *grasofobia* (por lo que, encima, hay márketing basado en vender cacao "bajo en grasas" a los idiotas).


----------



## sada (28 Mar 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Como ya se ha comentado muchas veces, estos pseudo-premios son un insulto a la inteligencia que ninguna persona con dos dedos de frente se tragará.
> 
> Chocolate y cacao de calidad hay en muchas zonas del planeta... y ya puestos a hablar del que se considera "el mejor" ( nótese las comillas ) a nivel populachero ( esto es, chefs afamados de EE.UU. ) ... estaría el cacao y chocolate de ciertas zonas de México, hasta donde los chefs privados de los magnates vuelan directamente para sus adquisiciones privadas.
> 
> ...



impresionante


----------



## osona (28 Mar 2017)

La semana pasada, bajé a la capital a comprar café de origen, recien tostado, ya que si algunos son "cacaoinómanos" o "teinómanos", yo me declaro "cafeinómano" y como se me había terminado el cacao Destinatión, aproveché para comprar un Hershey´s que está bueno para mi paladar poco experto, y en dos dias me llega un paquete de Sevenhills para contrastar sabores.
Ya iré contando a ver si aprecio matices.


----------



## lewis (29 Mar 2017)

Por lo que puedo deducir es que el "no alcalinizado" es más sano aunque sabe peor y lleve más grasa. Algunas marcas por más que leo no te lo especifican la alcalinización.

Me gustaría ir probando. Gracias Seiyuro.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Mar 2017)

¿La marca blanca del Valor lo venden sólo en Mercadona? ¿A qué precio sale?

Me da tirria comprar en Mercadona, procuro hacerlo en Carrefour, aunque me queda a tiro de piedra...

Por cierto, por curiosidad, ¿cuánto cacao consumís a la semana, más o menos?


----------



## Raullucu (30 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Por cierto, por curiosidad, ¿cuánto cacao consumís a la semana, más o menos?



En gramos no lo sé, pero en cada desayuno uso 2 cucharillas de postre abundantes en mi taza de leche (unos 300ml). Hago 5 desayunos a la semana. Más o menos vengo gastando 1kg cada 6~7 meses. Después a esto hay que añadirle el chocolate 95%, la pastillita diaria reglamentaria, aunque de este suelo hacer periodos de desenganche, estar una semanita sin comerlo.


----------



## lewis (30 Mar 2017)

Me estoy aficionando al cacao pues lo utilizo a diario 2 veces en batido, con café, leche de coco y solo había probado "Valor" el único que conocía. Pero después de echarle una ojeada al este hilo he probado con "Cacao Barry - Plein Arôme de 22/24 MG." y nada que ver, encima añado una pastilla de manteca de cacao.

Y como seguimos en busca de la excelencia ya he hecho pedido a "Casa Luker"
Sr. Seiyuro.


----------



## Johnny Drama (30 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿La marca blanca del Valor lo venden sólo en Mercadona? ¿A qué precio sale?
> 
> Me da tirria comprar en Mercadona, procuro hacerlo en Carrefour, aunque me queda a tiro de piedra...
> 
> Por cierto, por curiosidad, ¿cuánto cacao consumís a la semana, más o menos?



Creo que en torno a 2,50 €. Si, solo lo venden en Mercadona, porque es de su marca, Hacendado.


A mi el bote de 250 grs me viene a durar un mes o algo más. Solo lo consumo para el café del desayuno.


----------



## lewis (30 Mar 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ Lo has comprado también en Theobroma-cacao ... o has encontrado otra alternativa ?



De thebroma, sí.
Si no llegas a poner los links ni me entero, hace pocos días no sabía nada.


----------



## un mundo feliz (30 Mar 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Como han comentado, en gramos me resultaría muy difícil ser preciso. Lo normal es que lo consuma a diario ( un tazón de medio litro ) ; hay días que no coincide ... sin embargo otros, llego a tomarlo dos veces ( pocas veces... pero puede suceder ) .
> 
> En mi caso, debo matizar que se debe a que tengo muy pocas opciones a la hora de beber ( acabo antes diciendo lo único que tomo: agua, leche, zumo naranja recién exprimido, horchata ocasionalmente ... y ahora estoy empezando con el té ) ... no se debe a problemas de salud, sino a que no me gusta el resto ( excepto el café, del que tengo que alejarme muy a mi pesar... o acabaría sin poder dormir ) . De todos modos, a medida que vaya descubriendo los tés que me gusten... imagino que iré reduciendo el consumo .
> 
> ...



Si quieres descubrir lo mejor que puedas imaginar en chocolate, te recomiendo la tienda elclubdelchocolate. Son caros, pero créeme que cuestan cada euro que piden. Han hecho una seleccion de los mejores chocolates del mundo, y bajo mi punto de vista con mucho acierto. Si como dices, consumes moderadamente, realmente no es tan caro. Cualquier otro vicio tipo tabaco, alcohol, sale infinitamente mas caro. 

Mi último pedido fue:

Comprar SELECCION DE CHOCOLATE GOURMET

Por ejemplo, el Duffys Nicaragua es increible cuando lo partes con los dientes el aroma que te sube a la nariz, :baba: . Uno se pregunta, y eso que me vendían hasta ahora como chocolate, ¿ que cojones era eso ?  ::.

Y enhorabuena por el post del cacao casa Luker. Tengo muchas ganas de probarlo. Estaba un poco apartado de este mundillo y creo que me voy a reenganchar. Lo único que me echa para atrás es que de aleman no entiendo ni papa. 

Sobre la miel, ¿ que variedad le pones al cacao ?


----------



## Raullucu (31 Mar 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Algo curioso que me ha sucedido a raíz de acostumbrarme a tomar los cacaos con alto índice de M.G. ( con los desgrasados no me sucedía ) ... es que paulatinamente he reducido el consumo de chocolate ( o incluso algunos postres de pastelería ) a algo esporádico. De hecho, antes consumía alguna onza de cacao cada 1-2-3 días al menos... de manera regular... sin embargo ahora... han pasado meses desde la última vez que lo he tomado .



Si tampoco es que tome tanto, aquí sí puedo dar gramaje: una pastilla de lindt, que son 10g. Al resto de chocolates con más contenido de azúcar los he desterrado, no soporto su dulzor, no entiendo cómo antes podía meterme en la boca algo como el chocolate con leche de nestlé.



tancredi dijo:


> Sobre la miel, ¿ que variedad le pones al cacao ?



Brezo. No me resulta tan dulce como una mil flores o romero. Además que podría decir que la primera razón para echársela es el mejorar la solubilidad dle cacao en la leche, aunque no conozco la razón para que esto sea así.


----------



## osona (31 Mar 2017)

Ayer me llegó el Sevenhills y la verdad es que con el Destinatión que usaba, la diferencia es abismal, ya con sólo abrir el paquete, el aroma que desprende.
El tema del Luker me gustaria probarlo, pero eso de que sea más caro los portes que 1kg. de cacao, me da "pol saco".
De todas maneras tengo un "cuñao", y lo digo de verdad, ya que es el marido de mi hermana, que trabaja en Bélgica y viene los fines de semana, al tener la sede de Casaluker Europe en Bélgica, posiblemente le haga un encargo.


----------



## un mundo feliz (1 Abr 2017)

Te entiendo perfectamente. Yo también tengo siempre esa duda de si es realmente 100% chocolate lo que me están vendiendo, y no hay algún ingrediente extra añadido para darle ese toque de aroma que lo hace tan especial. Imagino que quien mejor nos podría sacar de dudas es algún profesional que trabaje dia a dia con esto, que conozca a fondo el proceso de elaboración del chocolate y que haya probado estas marcas gourmet. 

Por otro lado también quiero resaltar que en el mundillo de productos gourmet hay mucho fraude con una relación calidad precio que se puede calificar directamente de estafa, pero una pequeña parte sí que justifica con creces su precio y son productos de una calidad extraordinaria. Por ejemplo en los aceites de oliva virgen extra, que lo habitual es encontrar precios de 18 - 20 euros el litro. Para mi solo hay unos pocos que justifican de verdad ese precio. Muchos de ellos que son puro humo recurren a botellas estrafalarias, colores chillones, ... puro marketing para atraer la atención. 

Sobre la web, hice lo mismo que tu hace unos días. Tiré del translator de google, ;-P . Lo unico que me echaba para atrás es por si tengo que reclamarles algo, pero me imagino que con el inglés me entenderé con ellos. Como no he encontrado hasta ahora ninguna otra tienda, no pierdo mas tiempo y se lo compraré a ellos.

Y del SevenHills, ahí tengo la bolsa casi llena. Por desgracia para mi paladar es del todo infumable.


----------



## un mundo feliz (1 Abr 2017)

No somos los únicos con el SevenHills. En casa lo probaron mis hermanos. No les avisé antes y casi lo escupen al primer sorbo. Pero vamos, mi total respeto a quien sepa apreciarlo.


----------



## Forchetto (1 Abr 2017)

Joder con este hilo. Cuatro años y 450 respuestas para comprar cacao?


----------



## Aksturiax (1 Abr 2017)

tancredi dijo:


> No somos los únicos con el SevenHills. En casa lo probaron mis hermanos. No les avisé antes y casi lo escupen al primer sorbo. Pero vamos, mi total respeto a quien sepa apreciarlo.





Con la info de este hilo me pillé ese y el Barry Callebout. Mezclado 1/3 y 2/3 para mi no necesita ni endulzarse, el Barry tiene bastantes hidratos y no es demasiado amargo.

El SevenHills a palo seco sí que es durillo. Aparte de que hay que ir con cuidado al pillarlo, hay uno "raw" de envase exactamente igual que ni siquiera está tostado.


----------



## osona (1 Abr 2017)

"Navegando" por Europa, he encontrado "chocolatemall" que son franceses y tienen el Luker a 13,16 euros.
Tienen servicio de chat y con mi "oxidado" francés, les he preguntado el precio de los portes hasta Barcelona y que en Alemania estaban a 16,90 euros.
Me ha parecido entender que según el pedido, igual me "afinan" una calderilla, pero nada del otro mundo.
De todas maneras, ya tenemos otro punto de compra y con un idioma más fácil de entender que en alemán, y hasta ayer estaba de oferta a 13,74 euros, por tanto habrá que ver a que precio lo ponen a partir de hoy.


----------



## osona (1 Abr 2017)

Lo estoy viendo y sale en portada 22-24% y en categorias, mira "poudre petit dejeuner 100% cacao"
Yo tambien he escrito a Colombia y a Bélgica y espero respuesta, y en concreto que tiendas de Belgica tienen por aquello de mi cuñado que comentaba.
Ahora mismo, tienen el chat abierto en chocolatemall, a ver si te aclaras mejor que yo, y sólo he preguntado por 2kg. que para mi ya es excesivo, y no me han concretado cifras y parece ser que primero pida y luego lo estudian.
Que tengas suerte.
Mira el mapa de Casa Luker, y verás los puntos que hay en Europa, pero en España nanay.


----------



## osona (3 Abr 2017)

Esta mañana la Srta. Petra Sap de Casaluker Europe BVBA, de Bélgica, me ha contestado a mi correo del pasado sábado, confirmando lo que sospechaba de que en España no tienen distribuidor oficial "todavia".
Me ha dirigido a una web que ya conocia que se llama Delgiro, pero que no consta que vendan on-line, a lo mejor se piensa que soy un mayorista y que les voy a comprar un trailer de cacao.
O sea que para comprar al detalle, nos tendremos que apañar con los germanos o los galos, o acaso coger un "low cost" y hacer turismo por Bruselas, y aprovechar hacer "shoping" en alguna de sus elegantes chocolaterias.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Abr 2017)

osona dijo:


> Esta mañana la Srta. Petra Sap de Casaluker Europe BVBA, de Bélgica, me ha contestado a mi correo del pasado sábado, confirmando lo que sospechaba de que en España no tienen distribuidor oficial "todavia".
> Me ha dirigido a una web que ya conocia que se llama Delgiro, pero que no consta que vendan on-line, a lo mejor se piensa que soy un mayorista y que les voy a comprar un trailer de cacao.
> O sea que para comprar al detalle, nos tendremos que apañar con los germanos o los galos, o acaso coger un "low cost" y hacer turismo por Bruselas, y aprovechar hacer "shoping" en alguna de sus elegantes chocolaterias.



Supongo que no tendrá usted dirección concreta de alguna tienda de Bruselas donde lo vendan ¿No?

Porque si me dice otra capital europea, no sé, pero a Bruselas estoy hasta el ojal de volar por trabajo, por lo menos así aprovecharía el viaje para algo que no sea una mierda...


----------



## osona (3 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Supongo que no tendrá usted dirección concreta de alguna tienda de Bruselas donde lo vendan ¿No?
> 
> Porque si me dice otra capital europea, no sé, pero a Bruselas estoy hasta el ojal de volar por trabajo, por lo menos así aprovecharía el viaje para algo que no sea una mierda...



En primer lugar, por favor, NO me trates de usted, ya que en este foro y otros apartados, es fácil tratarnos de "joputas" el uno al otro tranquilamente, por tanto con tutearnos es suficiente.
Dicho esto, desafortunadamente no he estado nunca en Bruselas y no sabría decirte alguna tienda, pero sí puedo facilitarte alguna dirección de distribuidores para que les preguntes al respecto.
info@delgiro.be y su web es Delgiro
lukereu@casaluker.com.co
Este último es el distribuidor para toda Europa, y el delgiro es para la zona del Benelux
Imagino que de idiomas te defenferás bien.


----------



## Zatopek (3 Abr 2017)

Perdonad que no presente en este mi primer mensaje vengo de FC tengo el mismo nick.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> He contactado directamente con Casa Luker para hacerles saber que hay un grupo de personas en España deseosas de tener algún punto de compra de su producto. Les he transmitido mis impresiones y solicitado una lista de distribuidores y puntos de venta autorizados en Europa para ver si con un poco de suerte nos descubren que en España ya se venía y ni nos habíamos enterado  .
> 
> De paso he preguntado si su cacao proviene de grano tostado o sin tocar , por supuesto ^__^ .
> 
> ...



soy Zatopek de Fc espero tus novedades respecto a si es tostado o no y si se plantean vender o enviar en España.



osona dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo y sale en portada 22-24% y en categorias, mira "poudre petit dejeuner 100% cacao"
> Yo tambien he escrito a Colombia y a Bélgica y espero respuesta, y en concreto que tiendas de Belgica tienen por aquello de mi cuñado que comentaba.
> Ahora mismo, tienen el chat abierto en chocolatemall, a ver si te aclaras mejor que yo, y sólo he preguntado por 2kg. que para mi ya es excesivo, y no me han concretado cifras y parece ser que primero pida y luego lo estudian.
> Que tengas suerte.
> Mira el mapa de Casa Luker, y verás los puntos que hay en Europa, pero en España nanay.





Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Puff... absolutamente toda la razón, gracias.
> 
> Se me ocurrió usar el buscador de la web - que es un horror y no muestra lo maś evidente - en lugar de desplazar un poco la rueda del ratón para fijarme en la sección de cacao en polvo .
> 
> ...



Os cito a los dos, he hablado con la pagina francesa y nos dejarian el envío en unos 17€ a España, si nos juntamos 3-4 de Madrid o Barcelona y pedimos 8-9 kilos en total yo creo que sale bastante económico, viendo que el sevenhills esta en 16-17€ este podría salir por unos 18-20€ y según el compañero Seiyuro_hiko el casa Luker es *EL CACAO*.


----------



## bicicarpediem (4 Abr 2017)

Yo me apuntaría a la compra, vivo en Barcelona!!.


----------



## Zatopek (4 Abr 2017)

bicicarpediem dijo:


> Yo me apuntaría a la compra, vivo en Barcelona!!.



yo en Barcelona puedo quedar para que alguien reciba por mi el cacao


----------



## osona (4 Abr 2017)

Gracias Zatopek, por tu gestión y ofrecimiento, al igual que el paisano Bicarpediem, yo también me apunto para 1kg. y COMO MAXIMO 2kg. por si la hay que llegar a los mencionados 8-9kg.
Creo que el compañero Seiyuro tiene la despensa llena, ya le has preguntado si se apunta???,
Vivo a 60kms. de Barcelona
Un saludo.
Huy, no he leido tu último mensaje, o sea que NO tengo problema en recogerlo en mano, ya que bajo a menudo a la capital.


----------



## osona (4 Abr 2017)

Así como en temas de cacao mis conocimientos son muy escasos y todo lo que sé, lo he aprendido por este hilo, en el tema del café, a costa de parecer presuntuoso, puedo presumir de tener ciertas "nociones", y ando por un foro de este tema, aprendiendo cada dia.
Dicho esto, un elemento principal para elaborar un buen café es comprarlo en grano y tener un buen molinillo para consumirlo al momento, y no perder su aroma y fragancia, por tanto QUIZÁS no seria descabellado comprar habas o nibs de cacao criollo en crudo y molerlo uno mismo.
En el tema del molinillo, en el mundo del café, ES SAGRADO que NO sea de cuchillas, como los habituales domésticos baratos, que lo que hacen es quemar el café, y por tanto con el cacao sería lo mismo.
Es muy importante que sea de MUELAS cónicas o planas y claro con posibilidad de distintas graduaciones de molienda, según el tipo de grano y de como vamos a prepararlo, ya sea, expresso, italiana, filtro, aeropress.........
Me ronda por la cabeza probarlo con mi molinillo ya que veo que el Pralus y el Pacari, en esta presentación, sale ALGO más barato y en bolsas de 250grs. 
Que opináis los expertos de esta posibilidad??


----------



## Zatopek (4 Abr 2017)

Pues es preguntar la fecha de caducidad y si nos cuadra hacer un pedido.


----------



## osona (4 Abr 2017)

Zatopek dijo:


> Pues es preguntar la fecha de caducidad y si nos cuadra hacer un pedido.



Tienes un MP


----------



## osona (4 Abr 2017)

A ver Seiyuro, tu mismo al hablar del chocolate Porcelana, ya das lugar a la web del "Club del chocolate", mira el apartado de RAW SIN en cacao y derivados y verás los nibs y las habas crudas de criollo al precio de 6,50-6,90 euros en bolsas de 250grs, Pralus y Pacari, y Manteca de cacao cruda Pacari 9 euros 200grs.
No se si llegarás al Everest, pero voy a intentar que llegues al Aneto.
Perdona un inciso y de total BUEN ROLLO, y además no se quien es, pero esto de moler café con un robot de cocina, si lo comento por el foro donde ando, nos reimos un rato.
Prosigamos con el cacao e intentando hacer un símil con el grano de café.
En un molinillo casero de cuchillas, que giran a toda leche, en un espacio cerrado, el café se quema y pierde muchas de sus virtudes, por tanto en granos de cacao imagino que igual sale Nutella que no está mal para untar una tostada pero no creo que sea el objetivo deseado.
Los molinillos de café, como el que yo uso, son de muelas y por tanto el grano pasa entre ellas y le dan un breve "estrujón" para triturarlo y caer al recipiente inferior.
Para conseguir la textura deseada de la molienda, hay que graduar dichas muelas a base de juntarlas o separarlas.
La técnica del molido, es el "doctorado" de todo buen barista, ya que no todós los cafés tienen la misma graduación y también como he dicho, depende de que manera lo vamos a infusionar.
De molinillos para probar a triturar granos de cacao no hace falta una gran inversión, y con un Krups GVX242, DE 33 euros, es una buena opción.
En este momento, en "Andorrafreemarket", tienen este modelo (reacondicionado en fábrica), yo compre uno la semana pasada aprovechando la ocasión y es NUEVO
Si conoces a alguien que tenga un molinillo de muelas, puedes probarlo a ver el resultado.
Yo te hablo en cuanto a granos de café, pero no creo que haya diferencia en granos de cacao y ya me has puesto la mosca trás la oreja de probarlo, y como el Club del chocolate es de Valencia, los portes serán más baratos (gratis a partir de 50 euros)


----------



## osona (4 Abr 2017)

Si acaso date una vuelta por Amazón y mira molinillos de café manuales, con muelas cerámicas " graduables" y al haber poca fricción y temperatura, hay menos riesgo de Nocilla.
Eso sí, mucho brazo y mucha paciencia.
Comprando los nibs o habas en crudo, habrá que tostarlas uno mismo y descascarillarlos digo yo


----------



## osona (5 Abr 2017)

Si tuviera que comprarme SI o SI un molinillo manual de café, elegiria el Hario MSCS2TB, con fresas cónicas, cerámicas y ajustables. o el MSS1B
En el foro de café, hablan muy bien de él, para café claro está
Vale casi 27 euros
Esta misma marca tiene unas cafeteras V60 para filtro que son estupendas para iniciarse en esta modalidad.


----------



## osona (5 Abr 2017)

Hoy me ha contestado Esteban Mejia como ejecutivo de ventas internacional en Colombia y al igual que en Bélgica, que de momento no tienen distribución en España, pero que están en ello.
Y en Andorra tampoco, que me pilla no muy lejos, o sea ahora ya estamos seguros que tenemos que apañarnos con los Galos o los Teutones.


----------



## lewis (5 Abr 2017)

Efectivamente recibido pedido de Casa Luker (4kl.) fecha de consumo preferente 30 - nov - 2017.


----------



## un mundo feliz (5 Abr 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Hombre .... precisamente hace ya unos cuantos mensajes cuando comentaba lo que hizo *-M-* en forocoches y a sabiendas de que estás más avanzado en el terreno del café te lanzaba esto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Chuao es uno de los chocolates que compré en clubdelchocolate. Como el resto, el aroma espectacular. Absolutamente nada que ver con las marcas que todos conocemos. Me inclino mas a pensar que la materia prima importa y mucho, además del método de elaboración. Pero volvemos siempre a lo mismo. Siempre te queda el resquemor de si hay ese ingrediente secreto añadido que da ese aroma tan especial.


----------



## osona (5 Abr 2017)

Tenia que probarlo:
He ido a una tienda cercana a mi domicilio y he comprado una bolsa de NIBS crudos "eco" (joder 9 euros 1/4,) y queria ver como funciona el molido. por tanto he cogido el molinillo Moulinex de cuchillas que me sirve para todo menos para café ya que "lo quema", y con 2 cucharadas soperas a intervalos de 3-4 segundos, para ir comprobando la textura, he conseguido "cacao en polvo", por tanto a pesar de que el envase ponga 55% de M.G., para nada me ha salido una pasta pegajosa tipo Nocilla, ni grumos, o sea como moler café.
Tenia preparado el Krups de muelas planas, el que uso para el café, por si la cosa no funcionaba, pero no ha sido necesario.
O sea que un molino manual no es necesario ya que uno eléctrico, como hay en casi todas las casas es suficiente.
SORPRESA: Ante todo confesar que soy fumador y por tanto mi olfato y paladar no es mi mejor virtud, pero una vez realizada la molienda, he metido la nariz y me ha subido un olor a alcohol y vino tinto que me ha dejado extrañado, y para nada olor a cacao ni mucho menos chocolate, y he olfateado el bote de Sevenhills y al menos tiene aroma a cacao, pero para nada a vapor alcohólico.
Esto es muy subjetivo, ya que cada uno tiene diferente sensibilidad, pero lo comento por si alguien ha notado lo mismo.
Con sólo abrir la bolsa y oler las virutas, el aroma no es de cacao, es algo "etílico".
El tema de las habas, imagino que será el grano entero sin triturar para convertirlo en nibs, y por tanto se podrán moler del mismo modo como granos de café.
Edito, la marca de los nibs es Ecolife food s.l. de Murcia, (ver web), cad. 12/17


----------



## osona (5 Abr 2017)

¿Que si sale fino?, con el molido que le he dado, cierras los ojos y no sabes si tocas cemento de paleta, harina de panadero, polvos de talco, o Sevenhills, o sea finura total,
Eso si, no moler mucha cantidad de golpe, ya que la jodida temperatura, mas la grasa que lleva en sí, hace que se pegue en las paredes del molinillo, como pasa con el café que tiene en menor medida su aceite, por ese motivo este molinillo "quemacafés" , los cafeteros lo tenemos "prohibido" jajajaja.
El tema del Krups, con tu permiso, lo dejo para mañana, que tengo que moler café dentro de poco, y me da pereza limpiar y variar el reglaje de las muelas, que tengo un Rwanda en grano que me está esperando y con ganas de probarlo.
Otra cosa que queria comentar, es la "solubilidad" del polvo de nibs, que me he dado un homenaje con leche y cafe y se disuelve más facil que el cacao en polvo que hay que remover más.
La caja de nibs, indica claramente "raw cacao nibs" y al dorso pone........... creados a partir de semillas 100% puras de cacao crudo limpias y asépticas.
Mira la web que indico de esta marca.


----------



## osona (5 Abr 2017)

Pués si, la capa superior una vez en reposo, presenta un aspecto como la foto de fc, con unas lagunas aceitosas y el vaso queda bastante "pringado", como un buen café espresso en taza.
He usado leche de cabra caliente, una cucharada de polvo de nib, café de italiana y canela de Ceylán molida.
No tiene la uniformidad "cromática" de un vaso de leche con Nesquik o un Cacaolat.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Abr 2017)

Igual vengo a descubrir la pólvora, pero en el Dia he encontrado un chocolate interesante y bien de precio.

Se trata del chocolate 85% de la marca "premium" del Dia, Delicious.

Suponiendo (que ya es suponer) que no engañan en el etiquetado, tenemos:

Ingredientes: pasta de cacao, azúcar, manteca de cacao, lecitinas, sal

Información nutricional: Grasa 54% (saturada 30%), Carbohidratos 18% (azúcares 10,8%), proteínas 9,9%

Valores que cuadran bastante bien con llevar, por ejemplo, un 70-75% de pasta de cacao y un 10-15% de manteca de cacao, 11% de azúcar y el resto hasta 100 (4%) lecitina (que es grasa al 100%con un 15% de saturadas)

El precio: 1,50 los 100g.

O sea, que estás pagando el cacao (con toda su manteca, ojo) a menos de 18€/kg


----------



## osona (6 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Igual vengo a descubrir la pólvora, pero en el Dia he encontrado un chocolate interesante y bien de precio.
> 
> Se trata del chocolate 85% de la marca "premium" del Dia, Delicious.
> 
> ...



O sea a 15 euros/kg. con azucar, lecitina y sal.
Cuando vayas a Bruselas, intenta encontrar el Casa Luker, que es cacao puro criollo y crudo a 13 y pico, o un Pacari o un Pralus, ya sea en nibs como en habas y aún mejor manteca de cacao pura.
Ya me gustaría viajar allí tan a menudo como tú.
Por cierto, ya que preguntabas por ello, te has puesto en contacto donde te dije, para que te indicaran las tiendas donde encontrarlo????


----------



## Raspa (6 Abr 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> El cacao natural ( salido del árbol ) es casi todo manteca. Un 55% marcaba la variedad de nibs que compró *OSONA* , pero hay variedades que tienen más y menos . Los cacaos en polvo con un 22-24% de M.G en realidad los han desgrasado bastante... pero no lo suficiente para llegar a ser calificados así.



Hace un par de días compre un kilo de Sevenhills en polvo crudo y es espectacular, pero lo de la materia grasa lo he leído un par de veces y me mata. En el paquete pone solo un 11,5% de grasas. En cambio mirando la etiqueta de los nibs y los beans en su página pone que esos tienen un 50% y un 51% respectivamente. ¿No se supone que el crudo debería tener lo mismo que los otros?


----------



## Teo5 (6 Abr 2017)

Para el que le interese, he enviado un email a SevenHills Wholefoods preguntando por si me podían facilitar algún tipo de análisis de metales pesados en los cacaos que comercializan. Me han respondido facilitándome los resultados del cacao procedente de Sudamérica sin especificar país de origen:

CERTIFICATE OF CONFORMITY

Product Name: Cacao Powder
Country of Origin: South America
Appearance: Rich, Brown Powder
Aroma: Cocoa
Taste: Delicate, Rich, Fine, Complex


MICROBIAL ANALYSIS – not to exceed
Aerobic Plate Count (cfu/g) <105
E.Coli (cfu/g) <20
Salmonella Not Detected
Listeria Not Detected
Cl.Perfigens <20
St. Aureus <20
Yeast & Mould <102


HEAVY METALS ANALYSIS – not to exceed
Cadmium (mg/kg) 0.20
Lead (mg/kg) 3.00
Mercury (mg/kg) 0.10
Arsenic (mg/kg) 1.00
AFLATOXIN ANALYSIS – not to exceed
Sum of B1, B2, G1 and G2 (ug/kg) <4


----------



## un mundo feliz (8 Abr 2017)

¿ Alguno de vosotros ha probado ya alguno de estos dos ?













Ya se que son excesivamente caros, pero se me hace mucho mas caro comprar 1Kg del casa Luker mas la morterada de gastos de envio, y luego estrellarme como me pasó con el Seven Hills, que ahí está entero y de momento a nadie que ha pasado por casa le ha gustado lo mas mínimo. Hace unos días lo llevé al curro y lo mismo. Tendríais que ver las caras de asco que pusieron. Eso si, insisto en mi total respeto a quien sepa apreciarlo. 

Por otro lado tengo una compañera medio Venezolana que le voy a encargar esto cuando vuelva por allí. Y si es posible que sean de Chuao, que al parecer no es muy dificil conseguirlas. Me comentaba que en Venezuela es bastante frecuente su consumo:













Venta de bolas de cacao 100% puro de Venezuela

Opinión: La bola - Tane tanae Así Pasó

Chocolate en bola - Venezuela Tuya

Lo rallan y le suelen añadir canela para consumirlo como bebida. La descripción que hacía era muy similiar a lo que comentáis en el hilo sobre el cacao sin alcalinizar con toda su manteca, la capa aceitosa por encima, el color, etc. Y sobre todo me insistía que es otra cosa muy distinta en sabor a lo que aquí consideramos chocolate.


----------



## osona (8 Abr 2017)

DESASTRE TOTAL
No puedo decirlo de otro modo, ya que esta mañana he querido hacer la prueba de moler nibs con el molino de muelas que uso para el café, y con 2 cucharas de postre para empezar, a los 2 segundos se ha formado una !!NOCILLA!!! de cojones, que me ha pringado las muelas y he tenido que sacarlas y sumergirlas en agua casi hirviendo para limpiarlas, y la parte interior del aparato al no poder mojarlo, he tenido que bajar al bar a buscar un puñado de granos del que usan ellos (una birria como el 99% de los bares del pais) y con un cepillo dental y un molido, he conseguido limpiar los restos de pasta.
!!NUNCA MAIS!!!
O sea, que de momento para obtener polvo de cacao a partir de nibs del 55% de m.g., hay que usar el molinillo de cuchillas de café y en poca cantidad cada vez, ya que se calienta, y se pega a las paredes, y controlando la textura.
A lo mejor con uno de muelas manual (de manivela), al no haber tantas revoluciones y aumento de temperatura por fricción, puede funcionar, pero yo no pienso probarlo, en todo caso si hay algún interesado, que busque o pida prestado a alguien y haga la prueba.


----------



## osona (8 Abr 2017)

EXITO TOTAL
Jo, con el cabreo que he cogido esta mañana, me había quedado la moral un poco "tocada", y para ello he ido a comprar una bolsa de semillas de cacao en crudo 43% m.g. y he vuelto a usar el molinillo de cuchillas.
He cogido 25 granos (tamaño almendra) y los he molido como los nibs y como era de esperar ha quedado reducido a POLVO.
De acuerdo que la molienda no tiene que parecer arena de playa, pero tampoco polvo de talco para culito de bebé, ya que las revoluciones del molino hacen que se caliente y aparezca dicho 43% de m.g. y se pega a las paredes y hay que rascarlo con la cuchara y hace terrones.
Nada importante, excepto el aspecto visual, ya que tiene una "solubilidad" excelente, tipo café soluble en que con leche caliente se hunde al momento.
Como premio, me he permitido un homenaje de tomarme un vaso con leche, canela y miel y estaba muy rico (!!claro!! lo he hecho yo).
Mi molinillo es un Moulinex MC300132, de color rojo y blanco, que lleva un accesorio suplementario que es una hélice de 3 aspas como un helicóptero, que me va bien para moler pimienta, semillas de lino, de cáñamo, pan rallado para rebozar, frutos secos etc, etc y vale unos 25 euros.
Como curiosidad veo que los nibs tienen 55% de m.g. y 15grs. de hidratos, mientras que las semillas tienen 43% de m.g. y 35grs. de hidratos.
Al igual que los nibs, antes y sobretodo después de moler las semillas, el olor a alcohol o vino tinto es patente.
Doy por terminado mi "libro de experimentos" y a partir de ahora, a lo mejor me caliento la cabeza y en el tiempo, me voy de "shopping" por Alemania a comprar semillas de calidad y variedad.


----------



## Raspa (10 Abr 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Pues precisamente .... lo que llevo diciendo un tiempo... el SevenHills no me ( a mí, un don nadie ) parece algo destacado... ni por olor, ni sabor, ni aspecto... es por ello que siempre me sorprendo de la creciente opinión de foreros tanto aquí como en FC confirmando plena satisfacción .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que pasa por leer todo el hilo en diagonal ::

Gracias por la información, el Casa Luker lo dejo apuntado que veo que está en Amazon España, pero bueno ahora tengo cacao para rato o sea que estaré pendiente de los granos.


----------



## un mundo feliz (10 Abr 2017)

A 18 merkels en amazon.







CasaLuker Cacao Natural en Polvo 22- 24% No Alcalinizado 1kg: Amazon.es: Supermercado

Comprada una bolsa


----------



## osona (10 Abr 2017)

!!!!!!LAMADREQUEMEPARIO!!!! Y nosotros escribiendo a Colombia y a Bélgica, y que te digan que en España NO hay, y resulta que lo tenemos a mano.
MUCHAS GRACIAS Tancredi. y al forero Raspa que ha levantado la liebre.

Marchando pedido, lo recibo esta semana.


----------



## un mundo feliz (10 Abr 2017)

osona dijo:


> !!!!!!LAMADREQUEMEPARIO!!!! Y nosotros escribiendo a Colombia y a Bélgica, y que te digan que en España NO hay, y resulta que lo tenemos a mano.
> MUCHAS GRACIAS Tancredi. y al forero Raspa que ha levantado la liebre.
> 
> Marchando pedido, lo recibo esta semana.



Pues si, tiene narices la cosa. El buscador de Amazon creo que no va muy fino, porque yo he buscado varias veces por casa luker y no aparecia nada.


----------



## Raspa (10 Abr 2017)

tancredi dijo:


> Pues si, tiene narices la cosa. El buscador de Amazon creo que no va muy fino, porque yo he buscado varias veces por casa luker y no aparecia nada.



Si, yo creo que también lo busque el otro día y no lo encontré, se ve que el nombre es "CasaLuker" no "Casa Luker" y el buscador de Amazon no es muu listo ::


----------



## Cazarr (10 Abr 2017)

¿Soy el único al que una taza de cacao le puede generar nerviosismo? ::

Me hace casi el mismo efecto que un café en una persona normal. Suelo notarme nervioso, como con ansiedad, cuando me hago un tazón de leche con 2-3 cucharadas generosas de cacao.

No me preocupa porque sé que no es nada malo, y lo que hago a veces es reducir la dosis. Es mera curiosidad, ¿a alguien más le pasa?


----------



## osona (10 Abr 2017)

Si Seiyuro, el Moulinex es el de cuchillas el que NO uso para café.
A ver, no puedes pretender obtener harina fina con un molido de cuchillas a altas revoluciones de un producto con un 50% de MATERIA GRASA ya que esta no se evapora por el espacio sideral, y con el CENTRIFUGADO más el calor generado, SE PEGA a las paredes y hay que rascarlo con la cuchara y salen terrones, y si sigues insistiendo y está muy lleno, pues saldrá una nocilla granulosa.
Yo con poca cantidad, he sacado polvo y costras SECAS ESO SI, que se solubilizan muy facil, pero en taza al beberlo se nota como si te tomaras una leche con una galleta disuelta, o sea granuloso.
Como supongo que tienes molinillo de café, haz la prueba con cacahuetes que tienen 50% de m.g. y es barato y te harás una idea.
En cambio si lo haces con garbanzos secos, FIJO que sale harina, al no tener m.g.
Ya sabemos que si queremos una textura totalmente líquida, pues leche con cola-cao que es polvo seco con poca m.g., pero este no es el tema que nos ocupa.
Por eso sugerí el tema del molino manual de manivela, pero lo MAS PROBABLE es que la semilla de cacao no la admita al ser de un tamaño como una almendra y algo más, a diferencia de los granos de café.
De todas maneras, ya he dicho que tengo cerrado el "libro de experimentos" y cuando me dé el "run-run", me pido unas semillas de Chuao, Porcelana, Sambirano, o lo que vea, ya que para mi LA "GRANULOMETRIA" del producto, no me preocupa, lo importante es el sabor que pueda experimentar con cada variedad.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2017 at 22:10 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que una taza de cacao le puede generar nerviosismo? ::
> 
> Me hace casi el mismo efecto que un café en una persona normal. Suelo notarme nervioso, como con ansiedad, cuando me hago un tazón de leche con 2-3 cucharadas generosas de cacao.
> 
> No me preocupa porque sé que no es nada malo, y lo que hago a veces es reducir la dosis. Es mera curiosidad, ¿a alguien más le pasa?



Mira por aquí: botanical-online.com/propiedadeschocolate.htm


----------



## Cazarr (10 Abr 2017)

osona dijo:


> Mira por aquí: botanical-online.com/propiedadeschocolate.htm



Sabía que era excitante, que tenía teobromina y cafeína. Pero no sabía que pudiera tener la suficiente como para provocar nerviosismo, a veces. Aunque creo que yo soy bastante más sensible que la mayoría a los estimulantes, como el café, que me lo tengo autoprohibido.

Gràcies, Osona!


----------



## colombo1122 (11 Abr 2017)

y del de mercadona qué opináis?

pone qe es 0% azucares y 100%cacao, tiene sabor a tierra


----------



## osona (11 Abr 2017)

!!!!!PERO QUE PASA AQUÍ CON LA PEÑA!!!?????
A esta hora las 13,30, sólo quedan 2 Casaluker en Amazón, y a las 10,00 había 5
Alguien quiere hacer contrabando????? jajaja
Seiyuro, de verdad que tienes la despensa llena???? jajaja
Menos mal que ayer me apresuré y ya lo tengo en camino, y me lo entregarán el dia 18


----------



## osona (11 Abr 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Me acaban de comentar esto :
> 
> 
> He destacado lo importante ( prohibido molinillos eléctricos ) , y como vemos... parece que no se estaba tan desorientado .
> ...



Pués si quieres un consejo que he aprendido del "mundo cafetero", busca la marca HARIO que son de muelas cerámicas graduables y tienen diversos artículos relacionados con el mundo del café como cafeteras de filtro V60 o Chemex, y el precio ronda los 30-70 euros.
Hablamos de nibs, ya que las semillas al ser más grandes no caben a menos que las troceemos con un martillo:XX:


----------



## Zatopek (12 Abr 2017)

osona dijo:


> !!!!!!LAMADREQUEMEPARIO!!!! Y nosotros escribiendo a Colombia y a Bélgica, y que te digan que en España NO hay, y resulta que lo tenemos a mano.
> MUCHAS GRACIAS Tancredi. y al forero Raspa que ha levantado la liebre.
> 
> Marchando pedido, lo recibo esta semana.



:::8:
y que lo digas, peleando con los franceses en el chat y lo teníamos en amazon.es, yo me he pedido un kilo para probarlo me pone que llega el 19, visto que el sevenhills no me parece malo el sabor este debe ser gloria para el paladar


----------



## osona (12 Abr 2017)

Casaluker AGOTADO


----------



## osona (18 Abr 2017)

Recibido hoy mismo, CAD. 09/09/2018


----------



## qbit (18 Abr 2017)

¿Qué diferencia hay entre semilla y nib?

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 14:48 ----------

Vale, ya he leído que "los nibs crudos son esencialmente granos de cacao cortados en trocitos".



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Esto implica, que lo aconsejable es comprar grano de cacao por nuestra cuenta ( nibs en el peor de los casos ) [...] y moler exclusivamente la cantidad que vayamos a usar para consumir al momento.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Lo que dije hace mucho aquí, que lo mejor sería comerse directamente los granos de cacao.

Me estoy aficionando a comer crudo cada vez más, para no perder nutrientes. Sólo hay que investigar los posibles antinutrientes que pueda haber para evitarlos o neutralizarlos. Nunca he sido muy tiquismiquis como esa gente que no puede pasar sin café, sin azucarar/edulcorar el café, etc., cosas que no entiendo. Así que yo puedo pasar sin la "sofisticación" de la cocina y dirigirme directamente a comer como los animales en bruto, jajaja.

Y con el cacao igual. Pasé del chocolate al cacao en polvo buscando calidad a costa del sabor que es mejor en el chocolate que en el cacao en polvo, y pasaré a los granos de cacao independientemente del sabor (aunque ya dices que están riquísimos) sin perjuicio de que de vez en cuando los muela y lo haga casero en alguna que otra ocasión.


----------



## qbit (18 Abr 2017)

osona dijo:


> Como curiosidad veo que los nibs tienen 55% de m.g. y 15grs. de hidratos, mientras que las semillas tienen 43% de m.g. y 35grs. de hidratos.



¿Y por qué esa diferencia en materia grasa entre las semillas y los nibs, si estos son sólo trozos de semillas?

¿Dónde compras las semillas?


----------



## un mundo feliz (18 Abr 2017)

Ya tengo el casa luker. La primera impresión ha sido bastante buena. Por el momento solo lo he tomado caliente con azucar de caña. Tengo pendiente hacer pruebas en frio y con miel , a ver que tal. 

Muy pronto caerán el Pacari y el Pralus. Si no los pruebo, reviento.  . Y como siga por este camino, ya me veo moliendo las semillas como el compañero osona .


----------



## osona (19 Abr 2017)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Y por qué esa diferencia en materia grasa entre las semillas y los nibs, si estos son sólo trozos de semillas?
> 
> ¿Dónde compras las semillas?



Las semillas, las compré en una tienda de mi "aldea", que a parte de caras, no son nada del otro mundo, pero tenia prisa por hacer pruebas de molido y ver resultados, son de la marca que te cito mundoarcoiris.com y puedes ver la web en el apartado de superalimentos, y como tienen varias tiendas, a lo mejor alguna te pilla cerca.
De todas maneras, por mi parte, cuando quiera volver a comprar semillas "de las buenas", de momento la mejor posibilidad es la web alemana que citó Seiyuro en su momento, pero claro los 17 euros de portes "asustan" un poco y hay que comprar cantidad para "suavizar" el palo, y tendria que explorar la posibilidad de "liar" a parientes, amigos y conocidos que les interese el tema del cacao.


----------



## Zoidberg (20 Abr 2017)

Por si a alguien le interesa, vuelve a haber existencias de Casa Luker en Amazon.


----------



## osona (20 Abr 2017)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, vuelve a haber existencias de Casa Luker en Amazon.



Gracias asturiano por la noticia, y a lo mejor puede ser útil para los que no "pillaron" en la primera remesa.
Por mi parte, todavía tengo que abrir el mio y 1kg. no se "ventila" así como así, a menos que uno sea "cacaoinómano", y lo use hasta para rebozar croquetas :XX:


----------



## Raullucu (20 Abr 2017)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, vuelve a haber existencias de Casa Luker en Amazon.



¡Pedido! Mira que había puesto una alerta, pero no me han avisado los muy cabritos.


----------



## Zoidberg (20 Abr 2017)

También yo tenía puesta una alerta por email, y ni flores.


----------



## tripack (21 Abr 2017)

Vaya decepción el cacao Casa Luker. Me ha parecido bastante mediocre. Color claro, poco sabor, poco amargor. Mucho mejor el que sacó el Lidl o incluso el Valor. Al menos, en el apartado organoléptico.


----------



## osona (21 Abr 2017)

tripack dijo:


> Vaya decepción el cacao Casa Luker. Me ha parecido bastante mediocre. Color claro, poco sabor, poco amargor. Mucho mejor el que sacó el Lidl o incluso el Valor. Al menos, en el apartado organoléptico.



Yo todavia no lo he probado, imagino que será una cuestión de gustos.
Uf, cuantos años sin leerte por este hilo.


----------



## veraburbu (21 Abr 2017)

Hola.
Estoy utilizando cacao Valor desgrasado para hacer mis propias tabletas de chocolate. A razón de 125 grs de cacao, 100 de mantequilla y 60 de miel. Microondas lento, batir, moldear y nevera. A veces con almendras o avellanas. En mi casa ya no quieren otro.
Quería probar ese del que habláis Casa Luker. No sé si entonces tendré que echar menos mantequilla, al ser graso.
¿Alguna recomendación? ¿Conocéis alguna otra receta para hacer chocolate tipo tableta? ¿Cómo lo hacéis? ¿Mejor otro cacao?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Raullucu (21 Abr 2017)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hola.
> Estoy utilizando cacao Valor desgrasado para hacer mis propias tabletas de chocolate. A razón de 125 grs de cacao, 100 de mantequilla y 60 de miel. Microondas lento, batir, moldear y nevera. A veces con almendras o avellanas. En mi casa ya no quieren otro.
> Quería probar ese del que habláis Casa Luker. No sé si entonces tendré que echar menos mantequilla, al ser graso.
> ¿Alguna recomendación? ¿Conocéis alguna otra receta para hacer chocolate tipo tableta? ¿Cómo lo hacéis? ¿Mejor otro cacao?
> Muchas gracias.



¿Has probado a utilizar manteca de cacao en vez de mantequilla? Es más caro, pero probablemente obtengas mejor resultado.


----------



## un mundo feliz (21 Abr 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Has probado a utilizar manteca de cacao en vez de mantequilla? Es más caro, pero probablemente obtengas mejor resultado.



Con vainilla natural seguro que también mejora. 


Enviado desde mi XT1562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Abr 2017)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hola.
> Estoy utilizando cacao Valor desgrasado para hacer mis propias tabletas de chocolate. A razón de 125 grs de cacao, 100 de mantequilla y 60 de miel. Microondas lento, batir, moldear y nevera. A veces con almendras o avellanas. En mi casa ya no quieren otro.
> Quería probar ese del que habláis Casa Luker. No sé si entonces tendré que echar menos mantequilla, al ser graso.
> ¿Alguna recomendación? ¿Conocéis alguna otra receta para hacer chocolate tipo tableta? ¿Cómo lo hacéis? ¿Mejor otro cacao?
> Muchas gracias.



A ojo de buen cubero, parece que lo que pide el cuerpo es mantener el porcentaje de grasa y la proporción de miel.

Es decir, si partes, por ejemplo, de 125g de Valor 12% m.g., 100g de mantequilla (80%m.g.) y 60g de miel, usando un cacao más graso tendrás que reducir la mantequilla en proporción.

Así, si tu mezcla tenía 15g de manteca de cacao y 80g de ghee (es decir, la grasa de la mantequilla) en 285 g de chocolate, un tercio de la tableta era materia grasa, un quinto miel.

Al usar cacao de 24% m.g. tendrías que:

0.24x+0.8y = 1/3
x+Y = 0.8

Y por tanto 

X = 0.8-Y
0.56 Y=0.1413333
Y= 0.2524
X= 0.5476

O lo que es lo mismo, 156 g de cacao, 72 de mantequilla y 60 de miel para que te salga una tableta del mismo peso que antes.


----------



## un mundo feliz (21 Abr 2017)

tripack dijo:


> Vaya decepción el cacao Casa Luker. Me ha parecido bastante mediocre. Color claro, poco sabor, poco amargor. Mucho mejor el que sacó el Lidl o incluso el Valor. Al menos, en el apartado organoléptico.



La verdad es que después de cuatro pruebas, está bien, correcto, pero nada espectacular. ¿ Podría ser que al tratarse de un cacao sin alcalinizar y carecer de añadidos, el sabor no tenga mucho margen de mejora ?

Cuando me llegue el Pralus y el Pacari ya os iré contando.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Abr 2017)

El otro día llegué tarde al Casa Luker en polvo, me pudo el ansia, y compré 1 kg de nibs.

Me llegaron ayer.

Quitando el chasquillo de que me han mandado un paquete con caducidad para octubre (que no llega a octubre, eso lo garantizo) estoy muy satisfecho.

Ni punto de comparación con el polvo de cacao que usaba. Es más, es que los nibs me los jalo como frutos secos (o sea, como *los frutos secos que, de hecho, son*) y feliz de la vida.

Esta mañana, molinillo taurus en mano, me he preparado un café de los campeones ( café negro, dos cucharadas de nibs molidos y una cucharada de grasa de coco virgen) y estoy que me salgo por el techo del power que me ha dado.

Huelga decir que estaba de llorar...


----------



## osona (22 Abr 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El otro día llegué tarde al Casa Luker en polvo, me pudo el ansia, y compré 1 kg de nibs.
> 
> Me llegaron ayer.
> 
> ...



Como te ha ido con el molinillo???
Yo lo he probado con nibs y con semillas enteras, y si bien queda polvo con la temperatura y la grasa, se pega a las paredes y forma costras, y se disuelve en la leche o café, pero es inevitable el tacto "grumoso".
A ti te ha ido igual, o lo has machacado y te ha salido "nocilla"?????


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Abr 2017)

osona dijo:


> Como te ha ido con el molinillo???
> Yo lo he probado con nibs y con semillas enteras, y si bien queda polvo con la temperatura y la grasa, se pega a las paredes y forma costras, y se disuelve en la leche o café, pero es inevitable el tacto "grumoso".
> A ti te ha ido igual, o lo has machacado y te ha salido "nocilla"?????



Pues como esperaba: en efecto, se forman costrillas de manteca con polvo que se quedan pegadas a las paredes del molinillo y hay que rascarlas con la cuchara.

No sé si seré yo que tengo poca paciencia, el molinillo que tiene al parecer los mismos años que un servidor, o que no se puede obtener resultados industriales con equipo casero, pero la molienda a lo más que llega es a producir un material terroso más que pulverulento, que no llega en parte a disolverse como tal sino que forma una dispersión, con granos que se aprecian al tacto en la boca.

Se parece en cuanto a granulometrían a los resultados que obtuve previamente moliendo semillas de lino con el mismo aparato (por motivos que no vienen al caso), sólo que las semillas de lino no formaban una costra pegajosa como el cacao.

Huelga decir que, a pesar de no haber obtenido la finura de molienda deseada, el resultado sigue siendo netamente superior a todo lo anterior.

Reflexión a vuelapluma: es posible que no se pueda obtener cacao en polvo a partir de molienda de granos, precisamente por el alto contenido en manteca. No en vano, al resultado de moler granos de cacao se le llama *pasta de cacao*

EXTRA BALL: como los nibs tienen la textura y consistencia de frutos secos, pero con un irresistible aroma a cacao, he probado a echar un par de cucharadas a un bol de yogur griego para texturizar...

Sin palabras


----------



## osona (24 Abr 2017)

Cierto Smiling, de "pe a "pa" con lo que dices en tu mensaje.
Lo mismo me ocurre con las semillas de lino y cáñamo, que me gusta echar en mis batidos.
Edito: Para obtener "Nutella" de unos nibs o semillas, hay que usar un molinillo de muelas para café, en lugar de cuchillas, pero no veas el "barrizal" que sale.
Lo sé por experiencia y no es aconsejable con tanta grasa como llevan.


----------



## Raullucu (28 Abr 2017)

Hola, compañeros.

Ya me ha llegado el Casa Luker y esta misma mañana lo he tomado al desayuno con leche y sin miel. Habitualmente tomo el Barry, así que estas son las diferencias que he notado:


Color: tierra clarito, sin ningún tono rojizo. Además parecen notarse ciertos gránulos como si fueran restos de la molienda.
Aroma: suave que me recuerda al de alguna chocolatina.
Capacidad de disolución: forma menos grumos pero deja más poso en el fondo de la taza.
Sabor: nada brusco, he necesitado echarle más cantidad a la taza para conseguir sabor a cacao. La mayor diferencia la he notado en los residuos sólidos, son más amargos y tienen cierto punto picante.

En resúmen, me ha parecido un cacao muy fácil de tomar pero mucho menos sabroso que el Barry, así que si lo que se busca es tomar un cacao no alcalinizado, es una muy buena opción. Esta facilidad la he confirmado dandole la prueba a mi pareja, que ha sido capaz de tomar su leche con una cucharada de Luker sin poner caras raras, mientras que el Barry se niega hasta a olerlo.

Salu2.


----------



## tripack (28 Abr 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola, compañeros.
> 
> Ya me ha llegado el Casa Luker y esta misma mañana lo he tomado al desayuno con leche y sin miel. Habitualmente tomo el Barry, así que estas son las diferencias que he notado:
> 
> ...



Empiezo a pensar que el tal Seiyuro_hiko es un CM encubierto vendiendo productos. Vendió el cacao Casa Luker como el mejor de los mejores, cuando es bastante mediocre.
Uno ya no sabe que esperar cuando hay gente que se vende por un plato de lentejas.


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Abr 2017)

tripack dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que el tal Seiyuro_hiko es un CM encubierto vendiendo productos. Vendió el cacao Casa Luker como el mejor de los mejores, cuando es bastante mediocre.
> Uno ya no sabe que esperar cuando hay gente que se vende por un plato de lentejas.



Te equivocas de foro. Esto es consumo responsable, no conspiraciones. 

Por otro lado cada paladar es un mundo. El Seven Hills que tanto alaban muchos, a mi y hasta ahora los que lo han probado en mi casa, lo hemos aborrecido desde el primer sorbo. Para dar en el clavo en temas culinarios no queda otra que la prueba y error. Unas veces coincides en gustos, otras no, y no hay más.



Enviado desde mi XT1562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## osona (28 Abr 2017)

tripack dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que el tal Seiyuro_hiko es un CM encubierto vendiendo productos. Vendió el cacao Casa Luker como el mejor de los mejores, cuando es bastante mediocre.
> Uno ya no sabe que esperar cuando hay gente que se vende por un plato de lentejas.



Cuando yo hablé con el Sr. Esteban Mejia de Casa Luker en Colombia, como ejecutivo de ventas que es, me dijo que no tenian presencia en España, pero ya sea a través del foro o del boca oreja, por cada paquete que se entregaba en la península, por mi parte obtenía un "bonus" para utilizar en mis futuras compras.
Con Seiyuro, no he hablado con él, pero es de suponer que no hará el "primo" y se conforme con unas simples lentejas ya que sería un agravio comparativo hacia mi.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## qbit (1 May 2017)

No sé si conocéis este sitio:

Cocoa ( Cacao ), Chocolate - iHerb.com

Un ejemplo de polvo de cacao no alcalinizado (no lo he probado; es el primero que he encontrado):

Ghirardelli, Premium Baking Cocoa, 8 oz (227 g) - iHerb.com


----------



## osona (1 May 2017)

qbit dijo:


> No sé si conocéis este sitio:
> 
> Cocoa ( Cacao ), Chocolate - iHerb.com
> 
> ...



Lo añado a la lista de posibilidades por si algún momento me da por probar.o


----------



## qbit (2 May 2017)

Sólo conozco dos sitios en donde comprar granos de cacao:

Cacao en Grano

Kevala, Organic Raw Whole Cacao Beans, 16 oz (453 g) - iHerb.com

Si alguien conoce más, que lo diga.


----------



## osona (2 May 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Sólo conozco dos sitios en donde comprar granos de cacao:
> 
> Cacao en Grano
> 
> ...



Retrocede al mensaje nº 432 y verás un enlace de una página alemana que vas a flipar en variedad y calidad. Lo jodido son los 17 euros de portes.


----------



## qbit (2 May 2017)

Gracias. El mensaje original es el 411, que tú citas en el 432. Pongo el enlace de nuevo para que sea más fácil de encontrar:

¿ Dónde comprar Cacao puro desgrasado ? - Página 42 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Por cierto, en iHerb.com sólo tienen una marca de granos de cacao, pero varias de nibs y bastantes de manteca y polvo de cacao. Me falta revisar Amazon.


----------



## cenachero (3 May 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede conseguir ese cacao de Luker, Seiyuro?



No se si ya se ha dicho pero lo he localiado en Amazon a 20 neomarcos el Kg

CasaLuker Cacao Natural en Polvo 22-24% No Alcalinizado 1kg: Amazon.es: Supermercado


EDITO: Si que se ha dicho, si.

A ver si vuelve el de Lidl y esta vez lo pesco, que la ultima vez no dejaron ni uno en el super de mi zona


----------



## Charles Styles (4 May 2017)

La verdad es que me encanta la idea de usar cacao desgrasado con la leche de avena y soja. Más sano, bien de precio, menos azúcar en sangre.

En el mercadona he comprado este







Alguna opinión? Es bueno?


----------



## cenachero (4 May 2017)

Charles Styles dijo:


> La verdad es que me encanta la idea de usar cacao desgrasado con la leche de avena y soja. Más sano, bien de precio, menos azúcar en sangre.
> 
> En el mercadona he comprado este
> 
> ...



Es una marca blanca de Valor no?


----------



## osona (4 May 2017)

Es el Valor, pero en versión barata para "mercarroña", y en cuanto a gustos y opiniones es como el culo, que cada uno tiene el suyo.
Si has seguido el hilo verás que no se lleva ninguna medalla entre los diversos "opinantes".
Si te apetece, un dia compras en Amazón, 500grs. de Sevenhills a 10 euros, un Casaluker a 20 euros el kg. y un Callebaut a 18 euros kg. y cuando los hayas probado tendrás argumentos para decidir cual se adapta a tu gusto.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 May 2017)

Aviso: aportación de hereje, lo mismo la estoy liando.

Comenté que me había hecho con 1 kg de nibs de CasaLuker, y obviamente hasta que no los fusile ni hablarle a la parienta de comprar otra cosa, que me cruje.

También comenté que había usado un viejo molinillo de café (Taurus, tiene que tener más años que la tana, porque es de enchufe viejuno y doble cable) para moler los nibs, con poco más o menos el mismo resultado que relató Osona: la molienda es más terrosa que pulverulenta, deja partículas apreciables en suspensión, y al calentarse produce costras en las paredes del molinillo que hay que rascar con una cuchara.

Pues bien, la fría (pun intended) lógica me dictó que si el cacao hacía costra por calentarse en exceso, igual haría menos si partía de una temperatura menor...

...así que metí un tupper con dos o tres cucharadas soperas de nibs en el congelador.

El resultado, sin ser la panacea, no es malo: la molienda hace mucha menos costra, lo que permite moler más fino (aunque tampoco polvo, ojo). Y tampoco he apreciado cambios significativos en el aroma y sabor, pese a la congelación.

Pero eso yo, que tampoco es que tenga el fino paladar de un enólogo, ni la pituitaria de un perfumista, así que no prometo nada.

Para otro día quedará dilucidar si congelar los nibs es mejor o peor que quemarlos con la cuchilla.

Otro tema: el molinillo al parecer es reliquia familiar incunable, y la sargenta me empieza a mirar raro por todo el uso que le doy (era de su abuela), que si se lo voy a romper (que digo yo, si ella no lo usa para nada, más que de recuerdo, qué más le dará que esté roto o entero), y no sé qué vainas.

Total, que me planteo comprarme en algún momento un molinillo. Nada _fancy_, pero sí algo que me dé mejores resultados que lo de ahora...

¿Sugerencias?

Y para Osona ¿Verías interesante hacer un experimento combinado de molinillo de muelas+ nibs congelados a ver si el resultado es mejor que tu primer intento (que si no recuerdo mal, acabó en que tuviste que desmontar el molinillo para limpiarlo por dentro)?

¿Habrá molinillos refrigerados que mantengan estable la temperatura durante la molienda?

Se me pira...


----------



## osona (9 May 2017)

, te voy a dar el mismo consejo que le dí a un compañero en el hilo del café.
Mira en Amazón la marca HARIO que tienen unos molinillos de muelas de cerámica graduables, y es una marca reconocida en el mundo barista por los diversos artículos de café, y está el modelo MSCS2TB A 26 euros y otro sin ref. parecido a 19,99 euros.
Molinos refrigerados nanay que yo sepa, pero lo tienes fácil, en tu tierra hay empresas de pescado congelado, con cámarás a -30º y si conoces a alguien, te guardas los nibs y el molino dentro, y cuando vayas te vistes de esquimal, y procura no tardar mucho, y te haces una ración, jajajajaja
Ay Ay Ay, este comentario es para SMILING, y lo he dirigido a Seiyuro, pero bueno, el contenido es aprovechable. Por esto es la ocurrencia del congelador ya que él es del Norte


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 May 2017)

osona dijo:


> Seiyuro, te voy a dar el mismo consejo que le dí a un compañero en el hilo del café.
> Mira en Amazón la marca HARIO que tienen unos molinillos de muelas de cerámica graduables, y es una marca reconocida en el mundo barista por los diversos artículos de café, y está el modelo MSCS2TB A 26 euros y otro sin ref. parecido a 19,99 euros.
> Molinos refrigerados nanay que yo sepa, pero lo tienes fácil, en tu tierra hay empresas de pescado congelado, con cámarás a -30º y si conoces a alguien, te guardas los nibs y el molino dentro, y cuando vayas te vistes de esquimal, y procura no tardar mucho, y te haces una ración, jajajajaja
> Como te va tu doctorado del té???



Creo que se han cruzado las líneas: el que preguntaba por molinillos era yo.

De todos modos, investigando por "molino para cacao" he visto que el problema es otro muy distinto, y que no creo que vaya a poderse resolver: para obtener una consistencia homogénea sin restos de sólidos necesitas un "molino húmedo", y en cualquier caso lo que vas a obtener es pasta de cacao (obviamente), en ningún caso polvo.

Por no hablar de que el proceso tarda horas...

...y que te va a dejar el equipo hecho un cristo, pero qué te voy a contar.

EDIT: por ahí recomiendan usar una licuadora Champion Juicer 2000+ para hacer pasta de cacao.
Y "sólo" cuesta 389€ :8:


----------



## osona (9 May 2017)

Eso del Champion Juicer, no es más que el famoso "extractor", que está de moda para los zumos "detox" ya que muele vegetales a base de presión lenta y les saca el jugo.
En otros lugares está más barato y de ocasión todavía más.
Antes prefiero moler semillas con el mortero en plan mahonesa casera, que es más barato, o poner los nibs al baño maría y probar de hacer pasta de cacao y evaporar el sabor etílico, y una vez solidificado se raya o se come a mordiscos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 May 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Hereje ... ¿ por qué exactamente ?



Lo de la herejía: porque me preguntaba si someter al cacao a congelación tendría efectos perniciosos sobre sus propiedades organolépticas y/o su aroma.

Yo hasta el momento no he notado nada (nada malo, se entiende), pero...



> Precisamente, yo mismo estoy ahora tratando de buscar el molinillo adecuado para la tarea ( y sí, yo mismo le pregunté a *Osona* en su momento ) ... y todavía no encuentro nada que me resulte convincente ... además de que pagar unos cientos por un molinillo... no me convence .
> 
> En base al artículo que enlazaba anteriormente y la información que he encontrado a través de google ... lo que nos hace falta es un molinillo manual de muelas en inox .
> 
> ...



¿Cuánto más grandes? Digo, porque los molinillos de café (pergrullada incoming) son para moler café, y los granos de café también son bastante más grandes que los nibs.



> Refrigerar los nibs/granos antes de moler... honestamente me parece un apunte genial ^__^ .
> 
> Precisamente, cuando hacemos nuesto cacao en polvo casero... he leído que se recomienda guardarlo ( si hacemos demasiado ) en un recipiente al vacío directo al congelador.
> 
> Lo único que me da miedo de todo esto, es que al endurecer los nibs/granos acabemos rompiendo las muelas/aspas ... y el hecho de que la fricción inicial a priori es mayor cuanto más sólido ...



Tal y como yo lo veo, dado que el contenido en agua es mínimo, al refrigerar no tendrían por qué endurecerse los nibs, especialmente los míos, que son tostados (peores que crudos, ya, pero ej lo que hay) y no tienen prácticamente nada de agua.

Los granos, según lo bien que se hayan secado, tampoco tendrían que presentar demasiada humedad (la humedad se controla muy estrictamente, para que el grano no se pudra), así que no creo que la diferencia en dureza fuera significativa.



> Quizá con bajar la temperatura levemente se puedan conseguír resultados aceptables... todo es cuestión de probar .



He "descubierto" un truco que (a mi humilde parecer) es bastante bueno, luego lo explico




> ¿ Tienes el enlace a mano ? Quizá pueda aportarnos una mejor manera de abordar el asunto.
> 
> Tengamos en cuenta que ciertos cacharros no existían hace tiempo y el cacao se seguía moliendo en sus países de origen... por lo que no es descabellado que la metodología tradicional sea de andar por casa.



Licuadora Champion 2000+ Juicer blanca | EUJUICERS.COM



> A todo esto... parecerá una tontería pero se me acaba de pasar por la cabeza... ¿ no sería más lógico moler los nibs / granos directamente con leche ?
> 
> Y otra ruta lógica: ¿ no sería también lógico empezar a preguntar a gente de Venezuela, Colombia, Ecuador, etc... que se dedique a la cocina ? si se os ocurre alguna web, podríamos hacer una intentona y seguramente nos iluminen.



Busca por "grain to bar" en google, hay una asombrosamente amplia comunidad de aficionados a fabricar chocolate casero.

En uno de los blogs es donde leí sobre el _melanger_ o _wet grinder_ para lograr una pasta de cacao homogénea, y la champion juicer, recomendadísima (al parecer) para obtener licor de cacao a partir de granos...

...claro que el "recomendador" de aquella era también distribuidor del cacharro, o sea que no pongo la mano en el fuego por que su opinión no estuviera ligeramente sesgada (_cui bono?_ y tal y tal)


Bueno, y ahora, lo prometido: resultados *muy prometedores* de molienda de nibs con molinillo de café.

Primero, *mi entendimiento del proceso físico* que causa la aparición de costras al moler:



Spoiler



No hay que ser ningún genio. Los granos de cacao son un 50-55% manteca de cacao, y *la manteca de cacao se funde a 36 grados*.
Así que empieza uno la molienda con los nibs a temperatura ambiente (18-20 grados), y a los pocos segundos el rozamiento con las aspas causa que la manteca funda.

La manteca fundida, impulsada centrífugamente por la molienda, se queda pegada a las paredes del molinillo, formando una costra inicialmente pegajosa a la que se adhieren las partículas no grasas a medio moler y más manteca en capas más o menos sucesivas.

El problema no es la costra de manteca (que se puede despegar con rascar un poco y que no se daña por exceso de calor porque antes de que le dé tiempo a calentarse demasiado se queda pegada a las paredes); el problema son las partículas no grasas que, al quedarse pegadas a la costra, escapan a la molienda, haciendo casi imposible obtener la fina y regular granulometría (perdón por el tecnicismo, deformación profesional) que permitiría después una adecuada dispersión.

Y en efecto, si molemos, por ejemplo, nibs a temperatura ambiente durante 20-30 segundos, el polvo depositado en la base del molinillo es casi tan fino como el que venden envasado, pero las costras de manteca vienen trufadas de partículas de mayor tamaño, apreciables a la lengua y no dispersables, que dejan esa no muy agradable sensación terrosa al beber (y pedacitos entre los dientes y bajo la lengua).



_Enter_ la *molienda a baja temperatura en fases*



Spoiler



1.- Introduzcamos en un contenedor una cantidad (apreciable) de nibs, y metamos al congelador varias horas

2.- Saquemos los nibs fríos y efectuemos una molienda corta (=el tiempo justo para que no se forme costra o ésta sea mínima)

2a.- En mi caso, eso son unos 10 segundos, pero eso dependerá del tipo de grano y del aparato utilizado, así que las primeras veces puede ser interesante hacer pruebas subiendo la duración poco a poco hasta encontrar el tiempo máximo de molienda que no funde la manteca

3.- Introduzcamos en otro contenedor el resultado de la molienda, y metamos al congelador, otra vez, varias horas

4.- Saquemos el cacao molido y efectuemos una segunda molienda corta.

4a.- Es posible que el tiempo hasta alcanzar la temperatura de fusión sea distinto para nibs y cacao molido, sería interesante volver a regular el tiempo de molienda. De momento, yo he usado el mismo, 10 segundos

5.- Repitamos el proceso hasta obtener la granulometría deseada (¡¡aunque los resultados con dos moliendas son casi profesionales!!)

¿Y vamos a tardar 8-12 horas en prepararnos un cacao? No hombre, no.

La idea es tener en el congelador tantos recipientes distintos como moliendas sucesivas, y cuando nos vayamos a preparar un cacao, repongamos lo que sacamos de todos los recipientes.

Es decir: con molienda en dos fases, tengo nibs y cacao molido en dos tuppers en el congelador.

Me voy a preparar un cacao, pues lo que hago es moler el cacao molido para hacer cacao en polvo (que degusto con alegría), moler nibs para reponer el cacao molido, y meter más nibs de la bolsa/lata/recipiente al tupper del congelador.


Tiempo total de "enredo", menos de un minuto (recordemos que si tenemos que rascar mucho, es que nos hemos pasado).

ITEM MÁS: Para obtener nibs a partir de granos, igual es tan "sencillo" como usar un mortero. Al fin y al cabo, reducir granos a polvo con el mortero será un infierno, pero partir los granos hasta que tengan un tamaño razonable para un molinillo, será darle un par de golpes todo lo más ¿No?

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 09:37 ----------




osona dijo:


> Eso del Champion Juicer, no es más que el famoso "extractor", que está de moda para los zumos "detox" ya que muele vegetales a base de presión lenta y les saca el jugo.
> En otros lugares está más barato y de ocasión todavía más.
> Antes prefiero moler semillas con el mortero en plan mahonesa casera, que es más barato, o poner los nibs al baño maría y probar de hacer pasta de cacao y evaporar el sabor etílico, y una vez solidificado se raya o se come a mordiscos.



De moda estará, pero no es un extractor de presión sino un auténtico molino casero.

Y de lenta, al parecer, tampoco nada.

Comprando el accesorio (¡más pasta!¡incredibol!) para moler granos, apuesto a que los resultados serían dignos de verse.

Aquí, un video del cacharro haciendo harina a partir de granos enteros de trigo:

[youtube]SpqR_xLszsE[/youtube]

Además, al parecer, el sistema es autorefrigerado, porque chupa aire de fuera al moler.

O sea, que en el fondo me da igual, porque no se me ocurre ninguna situación a corto plazo en la que yo pudiera justificar (siquiera a mí mismo!) gastarme más de 400€ en una licuadora...


----------



## Pichorrica (10 May 2017)

Un apunte Smiling Jack, por si te sirve.

En el laboratorio, cuando nos llegan muestras grasas, tipo frutos secos, cuando se homogenizan(se echan las almendras digamos en un robot y se pican para a partir de ahí, realizar un proceso de extracción y sacar lo que nos interesa) es un coñazo de los buenos, y se parece mucho a lo que exponer del cacao.

En las paredes del robot y sobretodo en el fondo, donde están las cuchillas, se forma una costra dura que es difícil de quitar. Ademas, no se tritura todo bien, lo mismo ves partículas a trozos, por lo que no es homogéneo del todo. Tras hacer varios ensayos, vimos que si queríamos una molienda muy fina, teníamos que ir echando muy poco a poco los frutos secos y, como que no es plan.

Sobre la molienda en frio:
Von la molienda en frio, a menos que se use algún gas que enfrie, tipo nitrógeno, es difícil que se consiga algo en condiciones. Sucede como con la radial en las obras,en el que un chorro se agua se lanza directamente a la hoja.

Lo suyo seria hacer una prueba en una cámara frigorífica. Ahí si que se podría comprobar si la molienda en frio funcionaria


----------



## MAUSER (10 May 2017)

Si alguien quisiera hacer chocolate premium en casa, qué ingredientes necesitaría y cantidades de los mismos?

Hablo de chocolate negro, sin azúcar y sano.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 May 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Como dices, en tu caso estás tratando con nibs tostados ... por lo que a priori el grano crudo soltará más líquido aceitoso ( hasta una nuez de aparencia "seca" suelta aceite si la friccionas contra una superficie ... algo que se comprueba con el conocido truco casero para cubrir rallazos en superficies de madera frotando una ) .



En realidad eso depende del punto de fusión de las grasas naturales que contenga el grano (o en el ejemplo, la nuez).

No me refería a eso, sino a la humedad residual en el grano, que es la que se puede congelar, formar cristales de hielo y endurecer el grano.

La manteca de cacao, en principio, ya es sólida a temperatura ambiente, por lo que no es de esperar en que se vuelva "más sólida" por enfriarla



> Además... dependerá de la variedad. Por ejemplo, ahora mismo estoy algo obsesionado con el porcelana... precisamente por ser el grano que más cantidad de manteca aparenta tener respecto al resto ( tanta... que es el único grano "blanco" ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un molinillo, al menos a simple vista, todo sale despedido hacia fuera. La gracia está en que las aspas y la forma de las paredes crean un remolino de aire que lleva las partículas de vuelta al centro, a caer sobre las aspas.

Y el problema está en que, en cuanto la manteca empieza a fundir, se vuelve pegajosa y no sólo no vuelve al centro, sino que va atrapando el material no mantecoso e impidiéndole volver al centro también.

De otro modo, despegar la manteca sería molesto, pero factible, y se obtendría la finura que se deseara; pero no, resulta que en los pegotes de manteca hay trozos gruesos de grano sin moler.



> Leyendo sobre el procesado que se realiza a nivel industrial para hacer polvo y los problemas que señalan sobre la imposibilidad de comercializar cacao con toda su manteca por su inestabilidad, se me ocurre que la viscosidad de la manteca va por capas, siendo más viscosa ( e inestable ) la capa externa ( la primera que sale despedida hacia las paredes del molinillo ) ... mientras que la manteca más cercana al centro estará más "seca" y por tanto es la que dejan para la molienda habitual que confiere el polvillo que conocemos... y que nos deja el cacao con unos máximos de 22-24% M.G. ... lo cual nos priva de es capa externa que es la que forma las balsas aceitosas en la superficie que hemos visto en los cacaos realizados a partir de nibs .



Visto de otro modo, que la manteca estaría formada por diferentes ácidos grasos cada uno con su propio punto de fusión.



> Todo esto para decir que valdría la pena investigar un poco sobre los posibles efectos de la congelación en aceites vegetales antes de adoptarlo como método definitivo ... de hecho, tengo unas cuantas pestañas abiertas que procederé a leer en cuanto mande esto .



Aparentemente, es un proceso muy común el rebajar la temperatura de la manteca de cacao hasta los -4 ºC. Ahora, ya, que sea inocuo...




> Culpa mía que no me he explicado bien... me refería al enlace con la conversación/artículo en la que se expusiese las razones de usar este cacharro  .



La página donde lo recomendaban era Chocolate Alchemy

Y tiene pinta de tener muchísimo material interesante sobre la química del cacao y el chocolate, ya que el autor aparentemente es químico.



> Metralleta de preguntas ( te vas a sentir como una super-estrella  ) , aquí va mi micrófono :
> 
> - ¿ Cómo son los resultados visuales ?



A simple vista parece polvo fino, en lugar de arena


> - ¿ hay balsas de aceite ?



Si te refieres a en la bebida, sí, se forma una espuma en superficie casi como la de un capuccino


> - ¿ percepción olfativa del resultado ?



¿Vale "huele a gloria"? El olor es intenso, algo más que el de los nibs sin moler


> - ¿ intensidad del color ?
> - ¿ intensidad del olor ?



El color recuerda un poco a la arcilla seca, o al nesquick (que se diferencia de la arcilla seca en... no, en nada)



> - ¿ quedan posos en el final de la taza ?



Quedan. Claro que "sólo" he molido en dos veces, y todavía tengo que cogerle el punto al tiempo que tarda la manteca en fundir durante la molienda.

Pero la diferencia entre moler una vez y dos es acusada: mientras moliendo una vez se notan abude ndancia partículas como terrosas en suspensión, moliendo dos veces te encuentras alguna que otra, pero casi ninguna.

En el fondo deja poso, pero igual que el que dejaba el cacao en polvo que usaba antes. Claro que yo el cacao lo preparo con agua, y eso igual influye...



> - ¿ qué tipo de recipiente empleas para conservar la molienda en el congelador?



Un tuppercito de esos que usan los chinos para la salsa agridulce cuando pides a domicilio para la molienda, un tupper de chino grande para los nibs enfriando.



> - Cuando dices que el resultado es casi profesional ... ¿ quieres decir que se parece al polvo ultra-fino ... o al semi-terroso tipo SevenHills / Casa Luker ?



Quitando lo que queda sin moler, se parece más al polvo fino, especialmente si en la segunda molienda no das tiempo a que se forme la costra de manteca



> Arreglo el vídeo de paso , ya que no se miraba



Un patinazo tonto: acostumbrado a "quote" y "/quote", he cerrado la etiqueta del video con un /quote en vez de un /youtube.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 May 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Estaba apuntando a que - de todos modos - el comportamiento de la grasa ante la congelación... habría que analizarlo con más detenimiento, por si pudiese suceder algo similar a este caso :



Es que no habría congelación, que es a lo que voy, porque "congelar" es solidificar un líquido.

El proceso descrito es el de solidificación del aceite de oliva, que es un líquido, pero la manteca de cacao es sólida a temperatura ambiente (es decir, su estado natural es "estar congelada")

Salvo que de hecho haya algunas fracciones de la manteca que aún son líquidas a temperatura ambiente, enfriar no causará ningún cambio de estado.



> ¿ Cómo contemplas la posibilidad de triturar añadiendo líquido directamente ?



Que con una batidora de brazo de 600w no mueles una ful, me consta.

Ahora, si hablamos de un bicho de esos de 2000w, entonces ya no sé.

Mi primera idea es que si los resultados fueran buenos, más gente lo haría.

Pero para moler fino necesitas que las cuchillas giren muy deprisa, y eso en un medio viscoso es chungo porque el rozamiento viscoso depende de la velocidad.



> Exactamente; y lo mismo con su punto de congelación



es el mismo, que es a lo que iba: si a un lado del punto de fusión/congelación tienes un líquido, al otro un sólido

(Luego sigo, que ahora tengo que cortar)


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 May 2017)

Seguimos para bingo 



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> La manteca y la mayoría de las grasas que yo haya visto a nivel industrial . Sin embargo nuestro enfoque casero tiene el objetivo de encontrar el método menos agresivo... algo que quizá se podría tildar de transtorno obsesivo-compulsivo, pues a fin de cuentas ya has encontrado una manera de obtener un resultado muy bueno que nos deja con un cacao en polvo inmensamente superior a cualquiera que podamos comprar :rolleye:



Tengo que investigar más, pero mi primera impresión es que, mientras que al calentar las grasas puedes llegar a desnaturalizarlas (radicales libres, evaporación de fracciones volátiles, etc), al enfriarlas no deberían sufrir ningún daño irreversible, máxime en ausencia de agua.

Es decir, a menor temperatura, menor posibilidad de que se produzcan reacciones químicas endotérmicas, oxidación, etc (lo de que el frío conserva no es nuevo), y lo único que hay que vigilar es que no se formen cristales de hielo (de la humedad contenida en el grano), ya que el hielo es menos denso que el agua, causa expansión al congelarse, y puede dañar algunas estructuras (es el motivo de que la carne, verdura, etc. congeladas sepan distinto)




> :8: ¡ Madre mía ! ¡¡ Esa web es oro puro !! Gracias mil .
> 
> He comenzado leyendo los últimos "Ask the alchemist" y cuando me dió por despegar los ojos ... habían pasado dos horas ^__^
> 
> En mi caso, ahora mismo hacer chocolate ha caído al fondo de mis prioridades, no obstante ... aportan tantos puntos de vista sobre los que reflexionar que vale mucho la pena incluso si ese no es tu objetivo principal ( y para quien sí lo sea... es de los mejores sitios para llegar al fondo y apuntar hacia la mejor calidad de resultados posible ) .



No me he atrevido ni a bucear mucho, porque se me iría la vida. Leí el artículo sobre la amilosa, y tengo que escarbar un poco más sobre sus posibles efectos adversos, porque he expulsado el azúcar y los edulcorantes de mi vida (por motivos de salud), y a veces se echa de menos poder endulzar algunas cosas.



> Hmmm.... ¿ has llegado a tener algún SevenHills / Casa Luker delante para comparar ?



Lamentablemente, no.

Pasé del afrikao al cacao de El Barco, y de ahí a los nibs.



> Me refiero a esto concretamente :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí que se notan "manchas de aceite" flotando en superficie




> Por supuesto que vale
> 
> Lo preguntaba concretamente por el famoso olor a alcohol que por lo visto emanan los nibs una vez molidos... el cual debería ser muy intenso.
> 
> ...



De primeras yo no aprecio un olor alcohólico fuerte, quizá algo más tenue.
De todos modos, la lógica me dice que un olor alcohólico lo causará (perogrullada) el hecho de que el grano contenga alcohol (lo cual sería lógico, ya que se deja fermentar durante el secado), alcohol que se evaporaría durante el tueste.




> Ahora sí que has cometido herejía al mentar el nombre del oscuro ( bueno... no tan oscuro, de acuerdo ) en el templo del cacao  .



Pero dejando claro que es, a la vista, el tacto y el paladar, virtualmente indistinguible de la arcilla 



> No creo que influya, pues el Casa Luker que estoy usando también deja poso y eso que uso leche. A todo esto, diría que el Luker deja más poso que cualquier otro que haya usado antes ( el SevenHills también dejaba... pero no tanto . Ojo, no es una cantidad muy grande ni alarmante ) ; quiero pensar que se debe a que se trata de un cacao en polvo más parecido a la realidad, al contrario que los alcalinizados o los no-alcalinizados desgrasados .



Lo decía porque las grasas son, en general, insolubles en agua y otros disolventes polares (de ahí lo de "como el agua y el aceite"), pero la leche no deja de ser una emulsión de agua, proteínas, azúcares y grasas, lo que me lleva a pensar que también contiene algún tipo de emulsionante que facilita que la grasa de la leche no precipite (y que tendría similar efecto en la manteca de cacao).

Al preparar el cacao con agua, no hay emulsionante, por lo que las fracciones grasas que no hayan fundido precipitarían al fondo (las fundidas son las que formarían las balsas de aceite en la superficie)...

...y cuanto más tardáramos en bebernos el cacao y más se enfriara, más posos obtendríamos.



> Lo que me acaba dejar un tanto perplejo es que lo tomes con agua :: ; he leído a otros foreros intentarlo, pero comentan que el sabor suele ser un horror.
> 
> ¿ Añades algo ... o simplemente es agua + cacao ?



He probado algunas recetas que a continuación relataré. El motivo de usar agua en vez de leche es que no tomo leche: ando metido en movidas raras de alimentación que no vienen al caso, y la proteína y el azúcar de la leche prefiero evitarlos.

Además, parafraseando a Stephen King, "si lo que quieres es una taza de crema azucarada, para qué pides un café", el olor, color, sabor y textura del cacao se aprecian en todo su esplendor al mezclarlo sólo con agua (que es presuntamente inodora, incolora e insípida).

...lo cual habría quedado mucho más de _machote_ si no fuera porque, en efecto, al final algo hay que tunear, porque el sabor del cacao solo es un poquito áspero.

A lo que vamos, recetitas:

*Cacao v1.0:* este fue el primero, disolviendo afrikao en agua caliente "a pelo". Olía a gloria, pero era tremendamente desconcertante comprobar que no era dulce

*Cacao v1.1:* añadiendo una pizquita de sal para potenciar el sabor, como si le hiciera falta. Este lo abandoné también pronto

*Cacao v1.2:* con canela y nuez moscada. Interesante, pero aún demasiado áspero

*Cacao v2.0 (para medionenas):* tuve que dar mi brazo a torcer y reconocer que sin endulzar, aquello no se disfrutaba igual, así que le eché ciclamato (que es, hasta donde sé, el endulzante menos pernicioso). Una delicia, y justo lo que me estaba faltando, pero sigo pensando que es "hacer trampas"

*Cacao v2.1:* lo mismo, pero aderezando con una pizca de canela y nuez moscada. De canela muy muy poquito, porque si no te enmascara todo el aroma del cacao.

*Cacao meloso:* como el 2.0, pero endulzando con miel (de la alpujarra). Estaba bueno, pero la miel le cambia demasiado (para mi gusto) el aroma y el sabor

*Cacao graso "para pobres":* a falta de un buen cacao en polvo graso (los que usaba tenían un exiguo 10-12%), complementar con una cucharada de grasa de coco

*El desayuno de los campeones:* café negro largo, cacao en polvo y grasa de coco. Endulzado al gusto, pero si es uno de café sin azúcar, entra bien sin nada. Cafeína+MCTs+Teobromina = toda la mañana como una moto. Pero que te comes el mundo. Me río yo del _bulletproof coffee_

*Cacao frappé:* cualquiera de los anteriores, pero cuando tienes disuelto el cacao, le pones un poco de hielo picado


----------



## antonio estrada (12 May 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *El desayuno de los campeones:* café negro largo, cacao en polvo y grasa de coco. Endulzado al gusto, pero si es uno de café sin azúcar, entra bien sin nada. Cafeína+MCTs+Teobromina = toda la mañana como una moto. Pero que te comes el mundo. Me río yo del _bulletproof coffee_



WWwwwwoooooooo!!!!!

Mañana probamos.


----------



## tripack (12 May 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ::
> En tu cabeza has soltado un rugido atronador... pero en el mundo real se trata de un sonoro rebuzno .



No, pedazo de friki anormal. Es mi opinión.


----------



## osona (12 May 2017)

tripack dijo:


> No, pedazo de friki anormal. Es mi opinión.



Vaya un fugado de la "guarde" que se ha perdido y ha venido a parar aquí, con la gente NORMAL.
Chiquillo, tienes gps vara volver allí o te hago un plano??, ya que aquí te vas a aburrir más que un caracol en un espejo.:XX:


----------



## cenachero (14 May 2017)

Me ha llegado el sevenhills. A ver que tal


----------



## chameleon (14 May 2017)

Smiling Jack, y mezclando con unos granos de cafe?


----------



## tripack (15 May 2017)

osona dijo:


> Vaya un fugado de la "guarde" que se ha perdido y ha venido a parar aquí, con la gente NORMAL.
> Chiquillo, tienes gps vara volver allí o te hago un plano??, ya que aquí te vas a aburrir más que un caracol en un espejo.:XX:



Putos amargados que no tenéis vida y la llenáis escribiendo sobre cacao en un foro. Compráos una nueva.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 May 2017)

tripack dijo:


> Putos amargados que no tenéis vida y la llenáis escribiendo sobre cacao en un foro. Compráos una nueva.



Unos tienen por hobby el cacao, otros dar por el culo.

Valore usted mismo quié es más triste...


----------



## un mundo feliz (15 May 2017)

Los trolls asaltan el hilo. Se ve que por la guardería andan aburridos. Lo mejor creo que es mandarles al ignore. 

Es cierto lo que comentabas que el casa Luker se gasta antes. Creo que por taza gasto el triple de lo que gastaba con el extra brute. A este paso no me llega a los dos meses la bolsa de kilo. . Por cierto, después de mucho tiempo sin probar el extra brute, me preparé una taza hace unos días y prefiero el Luker. Pero creo que se puede mejorar. Voy a pedir ya mismo el Pralus y el pakari, que había retrasado la compra. Y ya de paso algunas nibs, granos de café recubiertos de chocolate, crema de avellanas,...... 

Enviado desde mi XT1562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## osona (15 May 2017)

A ver, por alusiones, Smiling, Seiyuro, en su momento, hice el experimento de moler nibs en el molinillo de muelas , y como dije la lié gorda ya que salió una pasta negra tipo chapapote, que me colapsó las mismas y tuve que desmontarlo y limpiarlo a fondo, por tanto mi molinillo es "sagrado" y no le pongo ni un grano de trigo para que me haga harina, SOLO CAFÉ.
Dicho esto, en el de cuchillas, ya sea semillas o nibs, las revoluciones de las mismas, lo calientan y lo centrifugan, y se pegan a la pared formando unas costras que hay que arrancar con la cuchara y poniendo poca cantidad, y otro forero de FC ya comentó lo mismo, pero es aprovechable para echar a la leche o donde sea, y es grumoso y hace poso y siempre queda la opción de usar el "minipimer" para intentar homogeneizar al máximo la mezcla,
Demasiada grasa, para procesarlo por medios eléctricos de altas revoluciones, y si no, probadlo con cacahuetes que es barato y tienen un 50% de m.g., a ver que resultado obteneis, pero fijo que harina de cacahuete nanay.
Yo sugerí el tema del molinillo de muelas MANUAL, por si algien quiere probar, pero tiene que ser nibs, ya que la semilla es muy grande a menos que la machaqueis a martillazos y dudo que la molienda sea muy fina por mucho que cierres las muelas.
Poner unos granos de café???, Donde???, en el molinillo mezclado??? no entiendo.
Hoy me he hecho un café con la cafetera a razón de un 70/30 de café y cacao, y la verdad es que apenas se nota el sabor ya que es infusionado, y la verdad menudo despilfarro de Casa Luker tomado asi.
Eso sí, 0 grumos y 0 poso, evidentemente.
O sea cuando vaya de compras, si cojo semillas, las machaco con el mortero y se queda en nibs o como mucho un LIGERO meneo con el molinillo de cuchillas.
Si compro nibs, ya me gusta tal cual en el yogur, kefir......... y si las pongo en la leche, pués minipimer y si quiero lo paso en el colador, pero no me molesta el tacto grumoso, ya que en mi desayuno, los copos de avena u otro cereal siempre están


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 May 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> De acuerdo  , pero entonces nos queda pendiente estudiar los posibles efectos ( o no ) de la congelación del cacao .
> 
> Me llamaba la atención que el transporte de este tenga que realizarse en caliente , por lo me estoy preguntando si existe la posibilidad de que el frío sea contraproducente .



De buenas a primeras, lo que se me ocurre es que hay que mantener la pasta en estado líquido para evitar que los diferentes elementos decanten y solidifiquen por separado.

Además, la pasta líquida puede mantenerse en continuo movimiento para mantener la homogeneidad.




> ¿ misma edad que la reliquia anteriormente empleada ?



No, no, es una batidora philips "moderna", tendrá unos 6 años como mucho.



> Sin embargo observo que es muy normal ( y se aconseja ) usar molinillos manuales para la molienda ( aunque son unos trastos importantes, y suelen ser de los que se anclan a una mesa ) ... ergo... me pregunto hasta que punto son efectivas las cuchillas Vs. muelas .



Hombre, con las cuchillas nunca vas a lograr una granulometría fina y homogénea, por mucho que quieras. Para eso tienen que ser muelas que trabajen por aplastamiento, en lugar de por golpeo. Pero entonces el guarreo de la manteca pegada a la muela está prácticamente asegurado...

...de ahí que se recomiende la molienda húmeda, para que al menos la manteca sea razonablemente líquida y se despegue medio bien.



> Lo malo del tipo de molinillos manuales que sugieren - al margen de su volumen y lo engorroso de su ubicación - es que además ... tampoco son precisamente asequibles ( o justificables para la tarea ) ... al menos los que yo he visto hasta ahora . En general parecen el típico cacharro ideal para tener en una casa con huerto ( con la típica zona para almacenaje y hacer "guarrerías" ) .






> Confieso que ahora mismo estoy algo espeso y me siento imbécil preguntando esto pero :
> ¿ dices que el punto de congelación de la manteca es el mismo ( invirtiendo ) que el de "fundición" ?
> 
> Repito... quizá estoy diciendo una tontería ahora mismo, pero tengo la impresión de que - al menos - con las grasas vegetales el asunto no es tan sencillo, de hecho ( y hablo de un recuerdo lejano que flota al fondo de mi cabeza ) tengo la impresión de que puede tener varios puntos de congelación distintos.



Es la definición de punto de fusión: la temperatura a la que un sólido se vuelve líquido, que es la misma que la temperatura a la que un líquido se vuelve sólido.

En el caso de grasas y aceites, el "truco" está en que son normalmente mezclas de diferentes compuestos, cada uno con su temperatura de fusión propia, de ahí que en lugar de tener un punto de fusión definido, tengan una "banda de reblandecimiento" en la que, a medida que los diferentes compuestos que las forman se van fundiendo, la grasa va perdiendo solidez y "sudando" hasta hacerse líquida.

Por ejemplo, la grasa de jamón ibérico tiene una fracción de oleico que, al simple tacto de la mano, funde y nos deja el dedo aceitoso.

Pero el caso de la manteca de cacao, al parecer, es especial: a pesar de estar compuesto de diferentes ácidos grasos, todos ellos (o la mayoría) forman triglicéridos con estructura saturado-insaturado-saturado, de suerte que tienen todos aproximadamente el mismo punto de fusión: 34º



> Se habían comentado posibilidades y mezclas a lo largo del hilo en el que se mezclaba cacao con café, o se añadía canela y vainilla, dátil, amén del "frapeado" ... pero es la primera vez que veo lo de la grasa de coco .
> 
> ¿ Es necesario añadírla aún con los nibs ? Porque de primeras me da la impresión de que la añadías al cacao alcalinizado desgrasado que usabas antes .



No, no, necesario no, es cuestión de gustos, y de propiedades (que no todo es disfrutar).

La grasa de coco, además de fragante y agradable al paladar, es rica en triglicéridos de cadena media, que sacian poderosamente y aportan un muy necesario empujón al cerebro por las mañanas.

De hecho, desayuno un café de los campeones y nada más, y tiro sin hambre hasta la cena la mayoría de los días.


----------



## tripack (16 May 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Puedes opinar que el gasóleo de la gasolinera X es muy malo porque en tu coche gasolina "no tira" , puedes opinar que el restaurante japonés Y es muy malo porque pediste sushi "bien hecho" y te lo trajeron crudo, puedes opinar que te gusta orinar haciendo el pino y con la boca abierta... y en esta misma línea de rebuznos y eructos verbales... opinar que un cacao NO alcalinizado ( conocido por no tener un color tan intenso como el alcalinizado ) es peor que un cacao alcalinizado del montón ( Valor, y Belbake... para tí "el del lidl" ) porque tiene menos color... y ya de paso te coronas afirmando que los alcalinizados ( proceso muy agresivo que se carga muchas propiedades naturales del cacao ) tienen mayor valor organoléptico ( palabra que has escuchado en algún lado y repites aquí sin ningún sentido ) .
> 
> En este hilo no se insulta ni siquiera a aquellos que en un alarde de pasotismo y mala educación aconsejan el cacao Valor a estas alturas... tras más de cinco años... y de haberlo comentado sobradamente desde el inicio del hilo.
> 
> ...





Burbumori de mierda, estas son las últimas palabras que te dirijo. Intento ayudar en la medida de lo posible en este foro, pero ya veo de tu capacidad "selectiva" para hablar de mis mensajes se ciñen a los que tu crees que son "bajunos". El cacao es muchísimo más importante, no te parece, anormal?

No hace falta que digas nada del resto de mis mensajes, pedazo de maricón.

Dije que en mi percepción organoléptica, una opinión meramente subjetiva, el Casa Luker me parecía mediocre. Muchos han apoyado indirectamente esto diciendo que deben usar más cacao para obtener el mismo sabor (percepción sensorial...organoléptico...empiezas a entender?) y tu ya lo calificaste como rebuzno.

Me hacen gracia los frikis enfermizos como tu que son muy gallitos en internet pero luego en la vida real noson capaces de mirar a los ojos a alguien por la baja autoestima. Normal, no tenéis amigos que os aguanten y basáis vuestra vida en escribir en foros peroratas sobre cacao.

Lo dicho, comprate una vida, mongolo.


----------



## osona (20 May 2017)

PELANDO 25 SEMILLAS
Las he tenido en un bote sumergidas en agua 24 horas, como la piel se reblandece, se pelan bastante bien (es más facil pelar ajos), y han quedado de un color oscuro como un hueso de níspero y las he puesto 2 minutos en el microondas, y algo habrán soltado porqué el cristal ha cogido vaho.
Una vez calientes, les he dado un meneo con el molinillo de cuchillas (poco) para granularlas, y las he metido en un bote y 24 horas en la nevera.
Las he sacado en frio y otro meneo de molinillo y afinar más la molienda y ha quedado bien (NO polvo de cacao), en cada meneo de molinillo, algo de costra en la pared si se pega, pero nada alarmante.
Aroma estupendo y SIN etilismo y con leche y miel sabe rico.
Es un paralelismo, a los amantes del café, en que nos gusta moler el grano, infusionarlo y tomarlo al momento.
Si algún guasón ( que os veo venir) me dice que en la piel hay nutrientes y vitaminas tal y cual, le digo que los monos para comer un plátano tambien lo pelan, jajajaja
El paso de refrigerar en la nevera, creo que es prescindible, pero era para probar si habia algún cambio substancial, digno de mencionar.
Esta muy bien tener cacao en polvo para usar en plán rápido y otros usos culinarios, peró para mí no es una idea descartable de comprar semillas de diferentes tipos y origénes, y molerme mis NIBS sin cáscara en un momento y aprovechar los aromas que desprenden recién molidos para su uso inmediato.
Ya se que soy un pesado, pero reitero que no hay comparación en comprar café de tueste reciente y molerlo al momento de tomarlo, que molido y envasado de vete a saber cuando.
Aquella famosa página alemana ya me sé de memoria los precios de los diferentes tipos de semillas del "escaparate" (Sambirano, Java, Porcelana, Chuao, etc etc), y en un momento tonto, que den "pol culo" los 17 euros de portes, y me doy un capricho, y está claro que sin ser barato, tampoco me voy a tragar una bolsa de semillas a la semana.
Y es evidente que la semilla es el estadio menos procesado del cacao, ya que te comes la manteca y demás componentes.


----------



## un mundo feliz (21 May 2017)

Pues ya tengo el pedido en casa. Me acabo de preparar una taza del Pralus. Decepcionante. En todos los sentidos, color, textura, sabor, es muy muy similar al Barry extra brute. Lo he tomado caliente y me ha dejado el estómago un tanto raro. Por el contrario el Luker me cae de PM. Veremos a ver en frio. Creo que lo aprovecharé para mezclarlo con un café cortado, que raramente, pero a veces me preparo alguno, y con el barry me cuadraba bastante la mezcla. Me queda la duda de si es o no alcalinizado, pero tampoco me preocupa mucho la verdad. Uno mas que descarto en la lista. El Pacari estaba agotado, así que a ver si la próxima vez puede ser. 

Por otro lado y si me permitís el off topic, los chocolates de clubdelchocolate ( juro que no es propaganda  ) increibles es decir poco. A mis cuarenta primaveras, ahora estoy descubriendo el chocolate. Que aromas, señores. Diréis que son muy caros, que esto no es consumo responsable y tal, y tenéis razón, para que negarlo. Pero lo que yo me gasto en tabletas de chocolate gourmet, cualquiera de mis amigos se gasta mucho mas en tabaco. En el mundillo gourmet, el chocolate es como las chuches, caro pero no tanto.

Hoy con este se me saltaban las lágrimas,


----------



## Ciudadano KO (22 May 2017)

Yo gasto éste:

Cacao Crudo Orgánico Granulado | BULK POWDERS

Es crudo. Está muy bueno y cuando pillas descuentos del 30%, sale muy bien de precio.


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 May 2017)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Yo gasto éste:
> 
> Cacao Crudo Orgánico Granulado | BULK POWDERS
> 
> Es crudo. Está muy bueno y cuando pillas descuentos del 30%, sale muy bien de precio.



¿ Qué porcentaje de manteca lleva ? ¿ Lo tomas con azúcar, miel u otro edulcorante ? 

Enviado desde mi XT1562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## osona (22 May 2017)

A ver, a veces me olvido de responder preguntas, y tengo que decir que en temas de cacao en polvo, mi experiencia se remite al Destinatión que compré en una tienda, el Sevenhills, y El Casa Luker, y claro tengo que decir que este último es de puta madre y desde ya mismo, y por 17 euros, no va a faltar en mi despensa, y mi compañera es de la misma opinión.
El tema de pelar las semillas, fué algo que me salió de la perola por las buenas, y haciendo un SIMIL a las almendras, una vez fuera de la cáscara,con la piel, te las puedes comer, si las trituras tienes digamos "nibs de almendra", si las mojas, se pelan fácil, y se comen y si las trituras tendrás almendra molida PERO no es soluble como el cacao, ah y si las tuestas se pelan solas.
Ayer repetí con otra tanda, y fué pelarlas y 24 horas de nevera, (sin microondas esta vez), un ligero molido y quitando la ligera costra, una vez fria, se deshace y se mezcla con la molienda, y con un AROMA que no se parece en NADA al cacao en polvo.
Claro, como tiene la manteca, el licor y todo lo que se saca para llegar a polvo, he ahí la diferencia.
Es fácil suponer que este proceso con un molinillo manual, los resultados seran mejores, pero a mi ya me vale así.
Tancredi, no tienes que dar explicaciones de lo que gastas en chocolate, ya que yo mismo como "caféadicto", compro unos cafés de tostadores artesanos italianos que valen lo suyo, y con la "GRACIA" de que el café, es un 98% agua y el café molido no me lo como, e igual dirá Seiyuro con el tema del té, al menos tú excepto el envoltorio, comes más "substancia" jajajaja.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (23 May 2017)

tancredi dijo:


> ¿ Qué porcentaje de manteca lleva ? ¿ Lo tomas con azúcar, miel u otro edulcorante ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1562 mediante Tapatalk



Hola:

Me lo tomo tal cual, está buenísimo. Otras veces con nueces o almendras.

No sé cuanta mg tiene.

saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 May 2017)

me sorprende que le echeis miel. 

a no ser que useis glucosa caramelizada a la que ponen la pegatina de miel, o miel hecha a base de abejas que beben agua azucarada.

la miel de verdad, de aldea que se saca en verano, es oscura con un olor y sabor muy fuerte que lo eclipsa todo


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 May 2017)

chameleon dijo:


> me sorprende que le echeis miel.
> 
> a no ser que useis glucosa caramelizada a la que ponen la pegatina de miel, o miel hecha a base de abejas que beben agua azucarada.
> 
> la miel de verdad, de aldea que se saca en verano, es oscura con un olor y sabor muy fuerte que lo eclipsa todo



En realidad la miel tiene un color, sabor y olor muy variable en función de las flores que liban las abejas.

La miel, en siendo de verdad miel, puede ser desde casi transparente hasta negra como un cerote.


----------



## un mundo feliz (23 May 2017)

osona dijo:


> A ver, a veces me olvido de responder preguntas, y tengo que decir que en temas de cacao en polvo, mi experiencia se remite al Destinatión que compré en una tienda, el Sevenhills, y El Casa Luker, y claro tengo que decir que este último es de puta madre y desde ya mismo, y por 17 euros, no va a faltar en mi despensa, y mi compañera es de la misma opinión.
> El tema de pelar las semillas, fué algo que me salió de la perola por las buenas, y haciendo un SIMIL a las almendras, una vez fuera de la cáscara,con la piel, te las puedes comer, si las trituras tienes digamos "nibs de almendra", si las mojas, se pelan fácil, y se comen y si las trituras tendrás almendra molida PERO no es soluble como el cacao, ah y si las tuestas se pelan solas.
> Ayer repetí con otra tanda, y fué pelarlas y 24 horas de nevera, (sin microondas esta vez), un ligero molido y quitando la ligera costra, una vez fria, se deshace y se mezcla con la molienda, y con un AROMA que no se parece en NADA al cacao en polvo.
> Claro, como tiene la manteca, el licor y todo lo que se saca para llegar a polvo, he ahí la diferencia.
> ...



Ya, si no es por dar explicaciones. Es por intentar meter un poco el gusanillo del interés por el chocolate de calidad, que por lo que veo desde hace cosa de un año es un gran desconocido. Y no por el foro, es que aun no he encontrado a nadie en persona que conozca más allá de las marcas habituales del supermercado, y me refiero a familia, amigos y conocidos, muchos de ellos buenos gourmets. Para mi el chocolate en tableta gourmet ( no se me ocurre mejor calificativo ) es al cacao es como el jamón de bellota al cerdo ibérico. El mejor producto posible de una materia prima. Por supuesto es una opinión , muy subjetiva. Supongo que será un tema cultural. La prueba es que de varias franquicias Jeff de Bruges ( chocolate belga de primer nivel ) que abrieron en la comunidad de Madrid, solo ha quedado una en el centro comercial La Vaguada. Destacan los bombones, trufas y helados, pero por lo que sea, no cuaja el interés. Sin embargo las franquicias Tea Shop crecen como setas.


----------



## un mundo feliz (26 May 2017)

Si. Creo que vas por buen camino. Está demasiado enraizado en la mente colectiva que el chocolate es algo infantil, de niños. Eso es algo que puede llevar generaciones revertirlo, y siempre que los que manejen los hilos de la ingenieria social lo permitan. Por otro lado tampoco me veo con conocimientos suficientes para abrir un hilo sobre chocolate de calidad, solo soy un simple consumidor, ni creo que sea este el foro mas adecuado, donde casi el 100% del interés no es otro que el low cost.


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 May 2017)

Una nueva aportación sobre el molido de nibs, "no apta para puristas" 

En las últimas semanas, por motivos que no vienen al caso, he abandonado el café.
Por los mismos motivos (cosas de salud), necesitaba introducir en mi dieta un aporte extra de omega-3.

El resultado ha sido una modificación del *desayuno de los campeones* (tm) con serendipia incluída:

La nueva receta consiste en cacao recién molido, semillas de lino y grasa de coco, además de un endulzante al gusto (estoy experimentando con stevia, aunque es cierto lo que dicen de que amarga un poco)

Y la serendipia es múltiple:

1.- Textura: para los que añoraran la espesa textura del chocolate a la taza de nuestra infancia pero (como yo) no quieran ver la harina ni en pintura, diré que el *mucílago* que contienen las semillas de lino convierte lo que no dejaba de ser "agua marrón" en una bebida cremosa y bastante agradable al paladar

2.- Aroma y sabor: las semillas de lino aportan un tenue aroma y regusto a nueces, que será muy disfrutado por los que añoran esas tabletas de chocolate y avellana de nuestros mejores días.

3.- Molienda: por motivos que hasta ahora no he sido capaz de descubrir, mezclar los nibs de cacao y las semillas de lino en el molinillo *inhibe considerablemente la formación de costra*, de modo que, aumentando un 50% el tiempo de molienda de los nibs fríos (hasta 15 segundos), la formación de costra es testimonial y muy fácil de despegar, y la granulometría obtenida es *suficiente en la primera molienda* 

4.- Aroma (II): he notado que hay cierta diferencia (no abismal, pero está ahí) entre el aroma del cacao de primera y segunda molienda. El cacao recién molido tiene un olor más potente y penetrante.

5.- Tránsito: el cacao de por sí ya es razonablemente rico en fibra. La adición de semillas de lino y su mucílago ha tornado mi perezoso intestino en un reloj suizo.


----------



## maxkuiper (31 May 2017)

Podrían recomendarme unos buenos nibs y donde comprar ? Quiero algo premium, nada de lonchafina. Busco poder antioxidante.


----------



## osona (31 May 2017)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Podrían recomendarme unos buenos nibs y donde comprar ? Quiero algo premium, nada de lonchafina. Busco poder antioxidante.



Schokolade & Kakao: Das Onlinemagazin zur Speise der Götter (portes 17 euros) tienen los Casa Luker, que es el cacao mejor valorado en este hilo.
Amazón en la sección Nibs de cacao.

Alguna novedad con la Aeropress???


----------



## maxkuiper (31 May 2017)

Gracias por vuestras recomendaciones. La casa Luker en nibs descartadísima porque tiene azucar, lecitina de soja y no se que más. Menos mal que me di cuenta a tiempo y pude anular el pedido en Amazon.

Me he tirado a por la de sevenhills a ver que tal. 

Osona, al final no he pedido la aeropress. He leido que las altas temperaturas y el plástico no hacen buenas migas. (Aunque sea BPA free). Sigo investigando pero creo que me voy a ir a por una french press de acero inox.
Lo que sí que me voy a pillar es el hervidor bonavita con regulación de temperatura (95 pavels) que he oido maravillas.

Un placer leerles ya que aportan mucho valor.


----------



## MAUSER (31 May 2017)

Yo he pedido este cacao de la casa Luker por la buena propaganda que algunos le han dado, espero valga la pena.

Este;
CasaLuker Cacao en Polvo Natural 22-24% No Alcalinizado 1kg: Amazon.es: Supermercado


----------



## un mundo feliz (31 May 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo he pedido este cacao de la casa Luker por la buena propaganda que algunos le han dado, espero valga la pena.
> 
> Este;
> CasaLuker Cacao en Polvo Natural 22-24% No Alcalinizado 1kg: Amazon.es: Supermercado



Pero recuerda que cada paladar es un mundo. Aquí no hay aprendizaje que valga, es el paladar que llevamos de serie, nada más. Eso sí, no lo juzgues por la primera toma, espera como poco a la tercera, y después compara con otros. Notarás grandes diferencias, puede que a mejor o lo contrario.

Enviado desde mi XT1562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## osona (31 May 2017)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras recomendaciones. La casa Luker en nibs descartadísima porque tiene azucar, lecitina de soja y no se que más. Menos mal que me di cuenta a tiempo y pude anular el pedido en Amazon.
> 
> Me he tirado a por la de sevenhills a ver que tal.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy bien la elección de prensa francesa, y recuerda que el molido tiene que ser de grueso a muy grueso.
No es que lo diga yo, lo dicen gente muy experta, lo mejor es café en grano, de buena calidad, recien tostado, y molido al momento justo de tomarlo.
Olvídate del super, que no hay nada bueno, a menos que te guste el agua sucia.
Yo compro aquí, y es de lo mejor Tienda online de café italiano


----------



## Ciudadano KO (1 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Una nueva aportación sobre el molido de nibs, "no apta para puristas"
> 
> En las últimas semanas, por motivos que no vienen al caso, he abandonado el café.
> Por los mismos motivos (cosas de salud), necesitaba introducir en mi dieta un aporte extra de omega-3.
> ...




Hola. Prueba a añadir también almendra, avellana, nuez, semillas de chia, calabaza, girasol, sésamo, semillas de cáñamo,todo molido al instante o para dos o tres días, canela etc y verás que delicia. Sale una pasta deliciosa. También puedes añadir en lugar de endulzante, unas pasas, un par de dátiles, etc

saludos


----------



## maxkuiper (4 Jun 2017)

No sabía que se podía consumir el grano entero :8:. 

Busco beneficios para la salud, más que el sabor en sí. De los que comentas ninguno de ellos es bio (Chuao, java, porcelana) aunque en la página germana hay otros que lo son.

¿ No es factor determinante?, ¿nos arriesgamos a que estén llenos de químicos y pesticidas ?. Hoy en día las cosas no son como antaño y nos podemos encontrar el día de mañana con cualquier tipo de cáncer.

Me gustaría saber su opinión al respecto.

Los portes me parecen caros pero la calidad hay que pagarla. Lo de pedir cantidades tan grandes y congelar ¿qué resultados les ha dado? La verdad que no me convence.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Jun 2017)

Pregunto a los cacaoinómanos (pun intended):

¿Tenéis referencias sobre esta gente?

Son unos tipos de Sueca (no Suecia) que además de chocolates artesanos venden cacao en polvo, cacao en grano, cascarilla de cacao para hacer infusiones y hasta mazorcas de cacao (vacías, creo, qué jodíos) para decoración, usos divulgativos y (según ellos, si son frescas) también para usos alimentarios.

El hecho de que vendan granos, cascarilla y hasta mazorcas me hace preguntarme si no importarán el grano crudo, tal cual, y cual será su procedencia.

Les he puesto un mensaje a través de la web, a ver si me contestan.

EDIT: ah, sí, los gastos de envío son 7€ para pedidos de menos de 100€, y si no, gratis.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Jun 2017)

He recibido noticias, buenas y menos buenas.

La mejor noticia, a mi parecer, es lo abiertos, rápidos y específicos que han sido contestando a mis preguntas.

La noticia buena, que sus granos de cacao son crudos y el único proceso al que se someten es el fermentado y secado en origen

Y la regular, que en efecto la variedad es *forastero* (la menos aromática) y la procedencia, Perú.

Claro, que a 13€ el kilo, tampoco esperaba milagros...

Para probar a comprar granos crudos y ver qué tal se comportan, puede ser interesante. Desde luego, menos procesados no los vamos a encontrar...


----------



## MAUSER (6 Jun 2017)

Cinco cucharadas de postre del cacao Luker y tres visitas al baño con urgencia.

Será mi tope.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Jun 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> :: Precisamente en mi caso no pasa nada de nada .... ¿ no le echarás una mezcla de ciruelas y otras cosillas por el estilo ? :rolleye:



Al café, batido whey, al té.....


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Jun 2017)

A ver, el cacao es rico en fibra, y además lleva compuestos que estimulan el peristaltismo intestinal.

Aparte de que se pueda ser hipersensible a alguno de ellos, el introducirlo en cantidades apreciables de golpe en la dieta requiere adaptación: yo no tuve episodios de diarrea, pero sí que sufrí abundantes borborigmos los primeros días de cerrar la cena con un cacao caliente (cosa que dejé de hacer, no sólo porque no dejaba dormir a la parienta con el concierto, sino porque me desvelaba; ahora el cacao es para las mañanas).

Pero a día de hoy, nada de nada.

Por cierto, lo del cacao con leche, sí que parece que empeora las propiedades antioxidantes del cacao, al menos según este artículo con referencias a estudios


----------



## MAUSER (7 Jun 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ Al té ? ¡ Hereje ! ¡ A la hoguera !
> 
> Al margen de esto... se me ocurre que a lo mejor las mezclas tienen algo que ver :rolleye:



Al té generalmente no le pongo porque sale un sabor raro. Además el té que suelo tomar es el matcha ceremonial japones dos tacitas por la mañana y me gusta tal cual, batido y un poco espumado. Pero hay mezclas de tés de esos que llevan vainilla que si le dan mas cuerpo.


----------



## lcdbop (8 Jun 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Una nueva aportación sobre el molido de nibs, "no apta para puristas"
> 
> En las últimas semanas, por motivos que no vienen al caso, he abandonado el café.
> Por los mismos motivos (cosas de salud), necesitaba introducir en mi dieta un aporte extra de omega-3.
> ...



Hola Smiling Jack,

He probado a poner semillas de lino y cacao para ver si espesaba el resultado. Actualmente no tengo nibs ni semillas así que las pruebas las hago con cacao en polvo 100%.
En la batidora de vaso trituré las semillas de lino varias veces (puede que en total 40" o 50"). Luego probé a mezclarlas en la taza con el agua y el cacao. Finalmente dejé un porcentaje del doble de semillas de lino que de cacao, pero no me resultó lo suficientemente espeso, aunque sí se notaba la diferencia. En vez de grasa de coco le puse mantequilla.

¿Podrías indicarme el porcentaje de ingredientes que utilizas?

La prueba la hice con las semillas de lino en seco, me falta probar a batirlas con agua tras dejarlas en remojo a ver si mejora el resultado.

Saludos


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Jun 2017)

lcdbop dijo:


> Hola Smiling Jack,
> 
> He probado a poner semillas de lino y cacao para ver si espesaba el resultado. Actualmente no tengo nibs ni semillas así que las pruebas las hago con cacao en polvo 100%.
> En la batidora de vaso trituré las semillas de lino varias veces (puede que en total 40" o 50"). Luego probé a mezclarlas en la taza con el agua y el cacao. Finalmente dejé un porcentaje del doble de semillas de lino que de cacao, pero no me resultó lo suficientemente espeso, aunque sí se notaba la diferencia. En vez de grasa de coco le puse mantequilla.
> ...



Yo uso tres cucharadas de postre de nibs por dos de semillas de lino, y dos de grasa de coco.

Ten en cuenta que los nibs son 55% de materia grasa, mientras que el cacao en polvo es raro que pase del 14-15% (salvo el Casa Luker, que ronda el 22-24), o sea que igual tienes que ajustar un poco el nivel de grasa.

Lo de hidratar las semillas, ya nos contarás qué tal. Yo, de primeras, no lo haría, porque uso molinillo (que muele en seco) en lugar de batidora. Que esa es otra, igual la batidora no te muele las semillas lo suficiente y eso retrasa el espesado.

Otra cosa: el cacao lo preparo con agua hirviendo, y lo remuevo bien para que el mucílago se hidrate y aporte esa textura gelatinosa. No es una cosa instantánea, igual tarda 5 minutos en adquirir la consistencia que a mí me gusta, e igual se volverá más espeso si le das un rato más.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Jun 2017)

Más serendipia: en agosto tengo un viaje de trabajo, de todos los puebluchos de mala muerte del mundo, a Minden. Chiripa total.


----------



## feminista orgullosa (12 Jun 2017)

Yo compro el de Valor (lo uso a modo de Cola-Cao )


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Jun 2017)

Sobre la intolerancia intestinal al cacao:

Ayer me levanté con el tiempo pegado, me dio pereza moler los nibs (eso y que tengo la cocina que parece un campo de batalla), así que me preparé el cacao directamente con lo que me quedaba (olvidado desde que me llegaron los nibs) de cacao en polvo El Barco Delice.

Como ya tengo costumbre de echarme tres cucharadas de postre de nibs, hice lo propio con el cacao en polvo.

Y no diré que tuve que ponerle un manillar al trono, pero los movimientos intestinales bruscos empezaron de camino al trabajo, y una vez allí los resultados fueron bastante voluminosos.

Y eso que prescindí de las semillas de lino.

Mi impresión es que lo que altera las tripas debe de ser alguno de los estimulantes (theobromina y cafeína) y la fibra que se concentran principalmente en la parte magra, de modo que mientras tres cucharadas de nibs (con su 50% m.g. y su 50% de parte magra) no me causan malestar ni mezcladas con las semillas de lino, tres cucharadas de cacao en polvo (de 12% de m.g. y 88% de parte magra) está ya muy cerca del límite admisible por mi intestino.


----------



## Raullucu (22 Jun 2017)

¿Te has comprado 18 kgs de productos del cacao de una sentada? Qué grande, jajajajaja.


----------



## osona (24 Jun 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> 19 al final ; Arne consiguió añadír una bolsa más de Casa Luker ... así que todo eso viene de camino.... y yo todavía sin molinillo ::



!!!AY CARALLO!!, Esto es más o menos mi presupuesto ANUAL en café y no soy de una taza al dia, sino varias, pero no quiero entrar en "esnobismos" de 200 euros/kg, ya que entonces te superaría de largo.
Claro que lo tuyo se come todo, en cambio a mi, y a ti con el té, nos bebemos el agua infusionada.
Habrá que cambiar el nombre a este sub-foro por "Consumo IRresponsable Lonchagordista":XX::XX:


----------



## Labrador (24 Jun 2017)

Cuento mi experiencia con las habas de cacao crudas recien incorporadas a la dieta por sus increibles propiedades. Decir que erá habitual consumidor de Lindt 85 y 100% los cuales he dejado de consumir.

Compré 1 kgr de cacao crudo orgánico de Peru a un distribuidor portugues, puesto en Madrid, 30€.

Midzu Healthy Choices

Molímos para desayunar 12 habas, unos 16 gramos, para mi mujer y para mi junto con lo habitual, semillas de sesamo, lino y pimienta negra, que lo añadimos a un muesli que hacemos de nueces, almendras, levadura de cerveza, pipas de calabaza, limón, manzana y pasas con rooibos.

Efectos en mi mujer: visita urgente al baño a media mañana, 20 minutos hablando con el Roca y poco más.

Efectos en mi: ningún problema de intestinos y un punto eufórico y de bienestar que duro apróximadamente todo el dia y que hacia mucho tiempo que no habia sentido.

El lunes bajaremos la dosis a 8 habas y veremos que tal le sienta a mi mujer que pesa 30 kgrs menos que yo. Buscando información encontré este hilo:

Is Raw Cacao Toxic? | Raw Food Solution

Y en algunos de los comentarios se recomienda con el objetivo de incorporar su consumo habitual a nuestra dieta unas 3/4 habas cada 45kgrs de peso corporal aunque cada cuerpo humano es diferente...

Contento de haberlo descubierto.

s2


----------



## Labrador (26 Jun 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko;19655531
..........................................
Mil gracias por compartir tu experiencia y bienvenido por aquí ;-) . Estas son el tipo de experiencias que gusta conocer y leer .
Decir que por lo que veo... es bastante habitual que la gente que acaba metiéndose de lleno en el mundo de los granos de cacao... deja de lado el cacao en polvo "comprado" e incluso los chocolates. O lo hacen por su cuenta... o simplemente dijo:


> Smiling Jack[/B] nos indicaba esta otra tienda en territorio nacional donde venden grano de cacao Peruano a 13 €/kg ( bastante buen precio ) :
> 
> Cacao en Grano
> 
> ...



Si, es un poco más caro pero es cacao certificado ecológico por la normativa europea, Sativa-Pt-Bio-03.

Después de molerlo en una maquinilla de moler cafe todo va un cuenco en donde se mezcla. La razón del rooibos es porque no tiene teina no interfiriendo en la absorción del hierro y tiene un sabor un poco más amable que el té.

s2


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jul 2017)

ATPC la LCHF: me han traido unos compis del trabajo unos granos de cacao cubiertos de chocolate PACARI de Quito.

Y es que no puedo parar de comerlos, aunque son un 50% de azúcar. Un vicio incontenible.

Menos mal que "sólo" son 3 paquetes de 90 gramos.


----------



## qbit (23 Jul 2017)

Otro tipo de cacao, el *cupuaçu* o *cacao blanco* (no confundir con chocolate blanco):

"Al igual que el cacao necesita sombra para crecer, así que es innecesario deforestar para sembrarlo.

El copoazú, a diferencia del cacao, presenta más pulpa que semilla, en una relación de 2 a 1, así que se puede aprovechar la pulpa, cosa que no es posible con el cacao.

La pulpa del copoazú es de color blanco, con altos contenidos de fósforo, pectina y contenidos medios de calcio y vitamina C. Se utiliza en la elaboración de jugos, néctares, mermeladas, compotas, gelatinas y dulces. Del fruto también se aprovecha su semilla, que contiene porcentajes altos de proteína y grasa, para la preparación de *cupulate*, un producto con características similares al chocolate."













Mantequilla de cupuaçu:







Theobroma grandiflorum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Cupuaçu - Wikipedia

Otras especies del género Theobroma con posibles aplicaciones culinarias como Theobroma cacao (el cacao de siempre) o Theobroma grandiflorum:

Categoría:Theobroma - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Otra: Theobroma bicolor, con su bebida exótica, el *pataxte*, bebida de cacao de los mayas:

"Uno de los usos más frecuentes es en forma de preparado en forma de bebida denominada pataxte cacao. En su preparación las granas de la planta se ponen a fermentar, en lo que se denomina calcificación"

Theobroma bicolor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## -H- (24 Jul 2017)

Me pierdo, demasiada información, a estas alturas se ha llegado a la conclusión de un buen cacao en polvo que se pueda comprar en Amazon o en los supermercados??
Gracias!!


----------



## osona (25 Jul 2017)

-H- dijo:


> Me pierdo, demasiada información, a estas alturas se ha llegado a la conclusión de un buen cacao en polvo que se pueda comprar en Amazon o en los supermercados??
> Gracias!!



Si, después de "tropecientos" mensajes, la conclusión es que el mejor es
Casaluker en Amazon 16,60 euros el paquete de kilo.
Yo ya voy por el 4º paquete.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Jul 2017)

¡¡Seiyuro, yo te invoco!!

La semana que viene es mi viaje a Minden.
Me gustaría saber, de tu desproporcionado pedido de hace unas semanas, qué variedades de cacao me recomiendas.

Desde luego, una bolsa de cacao en polvo Casaluker para cuando estoy vago me voy a traer, pero también tenía idea de comprar granos en crudo de distintas variedades para ir probando.

Como quiera que no soy millonario, iba a elegir dos o como mucho tres.

¿Sugerencias?


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Jul 2017)

Pues "oliendo" por la web, lo primero que me encuentro es que los paquetes son de medio kilo, de tres kilos y de catorce kilos, no es que haya mucha graduación en tamaño...

Estoy "diseñando" mi pedido, y creo que me llevaré:

1 kilo de casaluker en polvo, para cuando esté vago
1/2 kilo de porcelana
1/2 kilo de chuao
1/2 kilo de java

eso seguro, y luego ya estoy pensando si seguir probando variedades o tirarme a una bolsa de 3kg de uno "baratito", un peruano o un Arriba...


La ventaja: que he "engañado" a un compi del trabajo para que se sume a la fiesta, y tengo un par de amigos a los que les voy a regalar, por lo que si vuelvo con 5 kilos de cacao, como son a repartir, las posibilidades de reprimenda por parte del Alto Mando son menores...

EDIT: el descuento por coger la bolsa de 3kg está entre el 27 y el 35%, pero me restaría toda posibilidad de probar variedades...


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2017)

Bueno, pues acabo de volver de ver a Arne (creo, la verdad es que no le he preguntado si era él) 

Para empezar, diré que la tiendecita es prácticamente ilocalizable sin GPS, porque está en una calle privada sin asfaltar, que para colmo estaba cortada por obras en un extremo.

Además le han cambiado el nombre (ahora no es Homborg Finest Foods, sino Kiki's Pralinenwelt).

Y en un alarde de POTRA inconmensurable, me he encontrado al presunto Arne enredando por allí, porque resulta que *la tienda física cierra entre el 18 de Julio y el 21 de Agosto* porque el calor (¿¿¿de qué calor hablan??? ¡si no hacen ni 20 grados!) no es bueno para el chocolate. Si no me lo llego a encontrar, me vuelvo de Minden (que por cierto, confirmado, está en el CULO del mundo) con las manos vacías.

Pero no. He logrado mi misión, y me traigo finalmente el siguiente botín:

-1 kg de casaluker (caducidad, febrero del 18), que sí, lo podía comprar en Amazon, pero así me ahorro el porte

- 1/2 kg de Trinitario (Trinidad). el primero que he probado. Más intenso e interesante que los nibs tostados. Hasta la cascarilla, que es oscura, tiene un aroma y un sabor interesantes. Es partir el grano y suelta un aroma a *chocolate* delicioso. No es una nota de cata extraordinaria, pero considerad que el cacao en general huele a cacao, que no es exactamente el mismo olor del chocolate. Después está amargo, claro, pero lo justito. 

- 1/2 kg de Sur del lago (Venezuela). La cascarilla, con tonos blanquecinos como de almendra salada, me ha resultado más sosa. _Sus_ vais a reir, pero al morderlos me sube un regusto como a *salchicha especiada*. Y no porque haya desayunado salchichas, me he lavado los dientes y enjuagado a conciencia para limpiar el paladar. Pero esa es la nota que le saco. Más amargo que el trinitario, pero perfectamente comestible y agradable al paladar.

- 1/2 kilo de Java A (Isla de Java). La cascarilla es ocre, más clara que la del trinitario, y sin las motas blancas del Sur del Lago. Al abrir la bolsa sube un olor acre, casi alcoholico, que no identifico del todo pero que me recuerda a armarios con ropa vieja. El grano es amargo (el que más hasta ahora), con regusto a licor, café y toques de alcanfor

- 1/2 kilo de Baracoa (Cuba). Cascarilla marrón, algo más oscura que la de Sur del Lago. El aroma de la bolsa, suave y algo alcoholico, pero menos que el Java. Amargor intermedio. El sabor es el más parecido hasta ahora a los nibs de CasaLuker, sin aromas que resalten por encima del principal a cacao. Nada extraordinario, al menos era "barato"

- 1/2 kilo de porcelana (Venezuela). He querido dejarlo para el final para tener con qué comparar, ya que había tanto _hype_.La cascarilla es, en efecto, la más clara de las cinco, pero porque tengo las otras delante, si no no se me ocurriría decir que es "blanco". El aroma de la bolsa, similar al Baracoa, pero más intenso. Alcohólico como el Java, pero si esas notas alcanforadas tan raras. Como curiosidad, el grano es el más oscuro de los cinco. Aroma a nueces. El menos amargo sin duda, pero pocos matices. Coincido con Seiyuro, un poco bluff (o sea, está cojonudo, pero no sé si justifica tanto bombo...)

Y _sacabó_ 

En mi humilde opinión:

- El más aromático, el Java
- El más sorprendente, el Sur del Lago (lo del sabor a fiambre bávaro, me tiene ojiplático)
- El que más sabe a chocolate, el Trinidad
- El menos amargo, el Porcelana
- El más "corrientito", el Baracoa

CAVEAT: el autor no se hace responsable de sus notas de cata, dado que en general es un gañán incapaz de distinguir si huele o no a gas, y ha dado nombre a los aromas como le ha salido del _Arc du Triomphe_. Cuidado pues.

EDIT: Una cosa más: el cacao de medio kilo viene en bolsitas con ziplock "hermético" (comprobado: si te dejas aire en la bolsa, aprietas y no se escapa), un detalle muy cuco para poder probar de uno y de otro y después volver a cerrar la bolsa con garantías.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ago 2017)

Como decía, los aromas los he etiquetado según lo que me sugerían.

Entiendo que el tema de las salchichas es, simple y llanamente, porque al haberlas comido esa mañana, era el aroma parecido que más cercano tenía en la memoria.

Pero como dije, tras tener esa primera impresión tan rara, me preocupé de lavarme bien las manos, cepillarme los dientes a conciencia y hasta hacer enjuagues con agua mineral para asegurarme de tener limpio el paladar.

Y aun así, era masticar el grano y pensar en salchichas.

Esta tarde voy a hacer las primera pruebas con los granos y el molinillo. Me tienta la idea de intentar combinar variedades para ganar matices. Ya os iré contando qué tal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Con un plan personal para vivir mas sano de lo que lo he hecho hasta ahora, me dicido a consumir cacao puro dado la cantidad de antioxidantes que contiene. Ello ha sido consecuencia de muchas conversaciones mantenidas con mi amigo Emilio que, entre otras cosas, es profesional de la nutrición en Los Angeles.
> 
> La eliminación total del azúcar y cualquier otro edulcorate, la eliminación de la sal casi en su totalidad, la ingestión masiva de vitamina C (500-1000 mgr diarios) , así como otros complementos alimenticios relacionados con las articulaciones (acido hialurónico -50 mgr- diarios, y colágeno -350/500 mgr diarios), han sido unas de las primeras medidas.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que usted necesita saber está en el hilo del cacao:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/278439-comprar-cacao-puro-desgrasado.html

Por lo demás, lo que usted refiere no es ningún misterio (para los cacaofrikis, al menos): se trata de lo que llaman proceso holandés o Van Houten, por el cual se alcaliniza el polvo de cacao para mejorar su solubilidad.

Por supuesto, la inmensa mayoría de los cacaos en polvo que se venden en España, por muy puros que sean, son alcalinizados. Si quiere cacao natural sin alcalinizar se va a tener que ir a marcas no europeas (aquí el cacao natural resultaría demasiado áspero y terroso).

Para acortarle la lectura, la conclusión (tras varios años de búsqueda) del OP del hilo del cacao es que, para cacao en polvo sin alcalinizar, CasaLuker (de venta en Amazon).

Pero que si de verdad, de verdad lo que busca es la esencia de lo antioxidante, entonces no le queda otra que *granos de cacao en crudo*.

EDIT: ¿Cómo cojones se ponen ahora los enlaces a otros hilos?

EDIT2: ya no hace falta, los mods han fusionado los hilos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Tiene gracia que unan unos hilos con otros cuando no tienen nada que ver salvo que existe en nombre común de cacao.



En realidad sí que tienen bastante que ver.

Usted quiere consumir cacao por sus propiedades antioxidantes, como el OP de este hilo.

Y como el OP de este hilo, ha llegado a la conclusión de que, cuanto menos "toqueteado" esté el cacao, más conserva sus propiedades antioxidantes.

De hecho, casi todas las respuestas que busca están aquí. Luego ya, lo de además *disfrutar* de un alimento con propiedades múltiples es "la guinda del pastel".



> A ver yo no pregunto donde comprar cacao pues lo hay por todas partes. Tampoco pregunto donde comprar cacao puro. Apunto que para recubrir cacao sin bautizar solo hay que medir su PH y como hacerlo (¿en el otro hilo también lo explican?)…



¿Cacao puro por todas partes? Qué suerte tiene usted. Lo que venden por todas partes son, bien preparados al cacao (que el cacao se lo enseñan, como quien dice), bien cacaos desgrasados de la más baja estofa (no sólo alcalinizados, sino severamente procesados, con tueste a altas temperaturas y desgrasados a dolor).

Encontrar un cacao de calidad y sin excesiva manipulación no es nada fácil.



> Pues se confunde usted , amigo. Uno de los cacaos que he analizado es del Reino Unido (procesado) y no tiene álcali, según he contado en mi hilo-intervencion. Y no, no he de acudir a comprar cacao en grano o en trozos para tener cacao sin bautizar: *simplemente analice usted el PH y listo*



No es que no exista -ningún- cacao sin alcalinizar en Europa. Pero si no lo pone expresamente, asuma que es cacao Van Houten y no se equivocará.

Obviamente, si el proceso se llama *alcalinizado* no hay que ser tampoco un genio de la química para sospechar que *el proceso implica un cambio de pH*...

...pero para el que conoce ambos, diferenciarlos no requiere análisis de pH alguno: se parecen como un huevo a una castaña, tanto en aspecto como en aroma, solubilidad (sobre todo solubilidad), textura y sabor.

Por lo demás, el problema no es sólo que el cacao esté o no "bautizado": está lo que le meten, y *está lo que le quitan*: la manteca de cacao, que en el grano representa el 50% en peso y hasta en los mejores polvos de cacao apenas alcanza del 20-22%



> Y claro que el cacao de Casa Luker no tiene alcaloides; lo dice en el embase…Pero el problema es que los demás apenas dicen nada de eso. En cualquier caso lo analizare en cuanto lo reciba (miércoles) y ya contare los resultados.



No digo que no tenga alcaloides, digo que no está sometido al proceso Van Houten de alcalinización.

Y en general, en todos los cacaos no alcalinizados se remarca que son no alcalinizados, porque lo "normal" es lo otro desde hace casi 300 años.



> Como siempre mi tirón de orejas al moderador, que no se entera de casi nada… Ahora ya cuando alguien quiera saber como descubrir si un cacao es alcalino o no, no encontrara nada pues a nadie se le ocurrirá ir a un hilo sobre dónde comprar cacao… También podría abrir un hilo que simplemente se llame CACAO y listo…Pero eso es mucho pensar, según parece...



Algo de razón lleva.
Si alguien quiere informarse CONCRETAMENTE sobre cómo saber si un cacao es o no alcalinizado, igual no sabrá dónde buscar.

Pero reconozca que esa es una curiosidad razonablemente poco frecuente.

En cambio, si alguien quiere informarse A TÍTULO GENERAL sobre el cacao, sus beneficios, sus variedades, cómo y dónde comprar, cómo distinguir unos de otros, etc., este hilo contiene toda esa información en un solo lugar.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 14:10 ----------

UNA MÁS: incluso el proceso de tueste, descascarillado, molienda y separación de la manteca se funde una parte no despreciable de los flavonoides del cacao.

Es decir, que incluso los cacaos en polvo no alcalinizados, incluso los nibs tostados de cacao, han perdido ya más de un tercio de su poder antioxidante.

Se lo repito, *si quiere todos los flavonoides del cacao, granos crudos.*


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> He recibido el cacao de la *casa LUKER* y realizaos los análisis correspondientes, se deducen de ellos que no contiene alcaloides, pero es menos acido que el otro comprobado. El color corresponde a un cacao no manipulado o mínimamente…
> 
> Por lo tanto y repasando los PH obtenidos:
> 
> ...



Hipótesis: no se trata de lograr el cacao más ácido posible, se trata de encontrar el cacao en el estado más natural posible.

Es decir, el pH puede ser un indicador binario de si un cacao ha sido sometido o no a alcalinización (pH~7, alcalinizado; pH<6, no alcalinizado), con la consiguiente destrucción de buena parte de sus flavonoides.

Pero eso no implica necesariamente que cuanto más ácido el cacao, más flavonoides. El cacao en su estado natural presentará más o menos flavonoides en función de su variedad, y un pH más ácido o menos, también en función de su variedad, pero *no tengo datos que respalden que esas dos variables estén correladas*.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Contesto a las dos intervenciones anteriores al unísono.
> 
> Hablais de mi cabezonería (cuando lleváis diciendo cosas simplonas y evidencias tontas mas de 60 paginas), habláis de un método cabezón (a un metodo científico de medir el PH le denomináis cabezón)…; que vosotros ya habéis contado todo lo que yo necesito saber (hay que ser engreído y osado para decir esas cosas)….; que hay que valorar otras cosas (estoy esperando qué otras cosas son, salvo las simplezas del "me gusta", "forma grumos", "mejor con miel" y "es mas barato" de las 60 paginas de cosas parecidas….
> 
> ...



De verdad, no hay acritud, todo lo más sorpresa ante un elefante al que los moderadores nos han metido a empujones en la cacharrería.

El método que propone tiene interés, pero lo que tratamos de hacerle ver es que ha dado *un salto lógico no justificado*: que, dado que ciertos cacaos se someten a un proceso de alcalinización que destruye buena parte de sus propiedades antioxidantes, cuanto más ácido un cacao, mejor.

Sin embargo, el proceso Van Houten de alcalinización del cacao *no genera un espectro continuo de cacaos con diferente acidez*: lo que hace es llevar el cacao a un entorno neutro, con pH alrededor de 7.

Así, si un cacao presenta un pH entorno a 7, es alcalinizado.

Si presenta un pH menor de 6, no es alcalinizado.

Y hasta ahí podemos llegar con su método del pH: hasta distinguir un cacao sometido al proceso Van Houten de otro que no lo está.

La información no es baladí: nos permite distinguir de primeras y con un método científico los cacaos alcalinizados de los que no lo están (si el productor no lo ha hecho por nosotros).

Pero tengo serias dudas de que el método sirva para clasificar, dentro de los no alcalinizados, aquellos que presentan mayores concentraciones de flavonoides.

O poniendo un ejemplo burdo:

Entre un cacao con pH 7 y otro con pH 5,7 me quedo con el segundo, que no es alcalinizado.

Pero entre uno con pH 5,7 y otro con pH 5,4 NO PUEDO CONCLUIR NADA en base únicamente al pH, ya que lo único que esa prueba me dice es que ninguno de los dos ha sido alcalinizado.

Sobre el hilo, considere que lo que empezó hace bastantes años como una inquietud se ha ido convirtiendo en una afición sobre la que el OP ha recabado no poca información relevante para usted (más allá de lo meramente organoléptico).

Claro que hay mucha paja, y claro que hay muchos datos que a usted no le interesan. Pero créame, lo interesante está ahí.

Y se resume, sin necesidad de bajarse más de sesenta páginas de hilo, en que un cacao será más rico en flavonoides cuanto menos procesado esté:

*polvo de cacao alcalinizado < polvo de cacao sin tratar < nibs de cacao tostados < granos de cacao tostados < nibs de cacao crudos < granos de cacao crudos*

Dentro de cada categoría, la concentración de flavonoides varía en función de la variedad y calidad de grano usado como materia prima, y de lo agresivo que haya sido el procesado, pero ese es un agujero negro casi insondable porque parte del procesado se lleva a cabo en países del tercer mundo con muy bajos controles sanitarios.


----------



## osona (8 Ago 2017)

!!!jodeeeer!!!, pero de donde sales tuuuuu???
Hostias, cuando yo andaba por ese hilo haciendo pruebas y experimentos, y contrastando resultados con la peña, y que casi me faltó mezclarlo con aguarrás e inventar la pintura al cacao para hacer estucados.
Yo dejé el hilo, cuando me pareció que tenia suficiente y no quería avanzar más.
Como no tengo ni la educación ni la paciencia de los compañeros Smilling y Seiyuro, te hubiera mandado a tomar por donde acaban las botellas en 0 coma, que para eso soy un aldeano muy rústico.
Sabes lo que puedes hacer tú y el puto PH????
Verdad que lo sabes???
Pues eso, que para lo que cobramos no tenemos que aguantar a tocapelotas como tú.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Y como estos "gallitos del corral" ahora se pondrán a hablar de PH y colores como locos (acaban de aprender solo un poquito de lo que hay) aquí dejo una prueba de lo que yo quería decir:
> 
> El taller diario, de un viejo fotógrafo de arquitectura: Desde mi submarino: El asunto del cacao puro (2)



He leído su entrada (concienzudo que es uno), y persiste en su error.

El proceso de alcalinización no es analógico (más alcalinizado/menos alcalinizado), sino binario (alcalinizado/no alcalinizado).

Es FALSO que cuanto más ácido sea el cacao, menos bautizado con álcalis. Las diferencias de acidez se deben a las *propiedades intrínsecas de las variedades utilizadas*, y a los pormenores del *proceso de fermentación, secado y molienda*, entre los *cacaos no alcalinizados*.

Y entre los cacaos alcalinizados *las diferencias de pH son poco relevantes*, ya que una vez se somete al cacao al proceso, la destrucción de flavonoides es tal que poca diferencia hay entre el más ácido (pH~6) y el más básico (pH~8,8)

Como le dije también, no hay correlación documentada entre pH y concentración de flavonoides dentro de los cacaos no alcalinizados, por lo que una vez determinamos que un cacao no ha sido alcalinizado (porque su pH no es neutro), el pH no aporta más información.

En cuanto al color, una vez más tengo que corregir su extrapolación (algo burda, en tanto se basa en tres únicas muestras) de que cuanto más claro es un polvo de cacao, menos alcalinizado está.

El color del cacao en polvo depende fuertemente de la variedad de grano del que esté hecho, de lo desgrasado que esté, del nivel de tueste, de la fermentación, del secado, de la proporción de cascarilla no tamizada...

Le aseguro que cuando *esta mañana he molido granos crudos de cacao de Java* me ha salido una molienda *negra como los cojones de un grillo*. Le aseguro, igualmente, que salvo que el espíritu de Van Houten se haya colado en mi cocina mientras estaba distraído, mis granos de cacao recién molidos no han sido alcalinizados en lo más mínimo.

Sólo ese testimonio debería bastar para que vea que color y alcalinidad no están correlados como usted estima. No porque la alcalinización no oscurezca el cacao, ojo, sino porque *no es el factor determinante*.

O si lo prefiere, _caeteris paribus_ un cacao será más oscuro tras la alcalinización, pero *entre dos cacaos diferentes* el color depende de muchísimos otros factores.

CAVEAT: no se trata de "quien la tiene más larga", hombre. No sea cerril. 
Un servidor no ha tenido problemas en reconocer que su aportación tiene cierto mérito.
Es sólo que no da para tanto como usted suponía.

EDIT: al César lo que es del César, *estaba en un (relativo) error* en cuanto a que no hay diferentes grados de alcalinización del cacao, y acepto la premisa de que, *para un cacao alcalinizado, cuanto más ácido, mejor*.

Pero en lo tocante a cacaos sin alcalinizar (pH<6) mantengo mis objeciones a su hipótesis


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Buena e inteligente respuesta, lo cual es de agradecer. Y así, si entramos en la materia importante…
> 
> Has de fijarte que yo solo he medido, cacaos en polvo con distintas cantidades de grasa, *y siempre procedentes de Peru* (el Español es origen desconocido, pero sin importancia dada su clara alcalinidad)



Pues no es por sacarle punta al tema, pero lo cierto es que CasaLuker es una empresa colombiana. Siendo Colombia uno de los principales países productores de cacao, me resultaría francamente extraño que una empresa colombiana preparara su producto con materia prima importada y no local.

Y en cualquier caso, incluso dentro de un mismo país puede haber muy distintas variedades de cacao en función del clima, del suelo y de la proporción en la plantación de las tres variedades (forastero, criollo e híbrido)



> Por ejemplo, resulta que el que menos grasa tiene, resulta mas claro lo que es un indicativo de que no llevas razón en este aspecto (nunca una ley general con solo tres ejemplos, claro)



No recuerdo haber afirmado que cuanto más grasa, más oscuro. Lo que decía es que la grasa influye en el color. De hecho, dado que la manteca de cacao es blanca, cabe suponer que cuanto mayor sea la proporción de manteca de cacao, más claro será el polvo.



> He encargado cacao en grano de la misma marca del de Reino Unido (origen Peru) y veremos si al molerlo (50% de grasa frente al 16% del otro en polvo) el color es mas claro que el polvo de la misma casa…(Ambos son BIO). Estoy convencido que si, por la sencilla razón de que le han quitado menos grasa y, al ser en grano, no esta alcalinizarlo de ninguna forma (PH mas cercano a 5)… He *de suponer* que es mas puro que los otros (yo supongo pero no afirmo, de momento).



Pues si es la misma marca y la misma variedad, en efecto, lo más probable es que el resultado de la molienda sea más claro que el polvo de cacao desgrasado.

Sin embargo, puede que entren en juego más factores, como por ejemplo la proporción de cascarilla en el polvo (que a priori no conocemos y que aclararía el color): durante el descascarillado del grano, no toda la cascarilla se logra tamizar, de suerte que el grano troceado (o nibs) puede tener entre un 3 y un 5% de cascarilla. Dado que el porcentaje de manteca en el grano ronda el 50-55%, eso implica que el cacao en polvo puede contener, según lo desgrasado que esté, hasta un 10% de cascarilla.



> Hare la prueba del PH también en este, y veremos lo que sale; nunca adelanto mas acontecimientos que los que obtengo; no hablo por hablar…
> 
> Gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta seria…, aunque me temo que confusa en una gran parte...



Todos los datos son bienvenidos.
Que no se conozca correlación entre pH y otros aspectos relevantes del cacao no implica necesariamente que no existan esas correlaciones.

El problema, si acaso, sería tener datos de primera mano de la concentración de flavonoides para compararlos con el pH.

A la vista de que el tema le interesa y entretiene, aquí le dejo un paper que describe cómo cuantificar la concentración de flavonoides :

http://www.uaq.mx/investigacion/difusion/veranos/memorias-2007/56_1UAQGarciaNava.pdf


----------



## osona (9 Ago 2017)

Manda huevos, la paciencia que tienen algunos para dar cancha a quien está metido en la "rueda de hamster".
Mientras tanto, yo sigo remojando semillas y pelándolas y que den pol saco el PH de los cojones.
Me voy al hilo del café, que es lo mio y no tengo que aguantar a magufos sabelotodo, y que no les preocupa si es ácido o alcalino.


----------



## un mundo feliz (10 Ago 2017)

*Este mensaje esta oculto porque jap está en tu lista de ignorados. *


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (10 Ago 2017)

Me estoy animando yo también a comenzar a ir degustando chocolates más puros y menos adulterados con azúcares y demás mierdas. En un par de meses haré un pedido al club de chocolate de una tabla de chocolates selectos, creo que estoy metiéndome en un mundo apasionante.

Por ahora, poca cosa. He visto esta tableta en el Carrefour y me he lanzado a por ella. Es un chocolate bastante puro a priori, enseguida le cogí ese regusto amargo y me pareció muy satisfactorio. Claro que desconozco si realmente tiene la calidad y pureza que anuncian en la caja (¿alcalinizado?). 2.90€ los 100 grs.





pd. por cierto, mis agradecimientos al creador del hilo y a los que han estado aportando información.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Efectivamente CasaLuker parece ser que es Colombiana, pero en ningún sitio dice que el cacao este fabricado en Colombia y por alguna razón tenía en mente que era peruano (lo habre leído en algún lugar…)



Casi todo el cacao barato es peruano. El precio, por supuesto, no es un indicador definitivo de calidad, pero alguna que otra pista da.

Como le indicaba el OP, CasaLuker usa cacao de fino aroma (que es una terminología oficial respaldada por un reglamento, no sólo un jeribeque de adorno para vender) procedente de Colombia. Otra cosa muy distinta al cacao peruano "del montón".



> Mis pretensiones no son las de hacer un censo de la cantidad de flavonoides que tiene el cacao. Pero por aquí se ha dicho (espero que no seas tu) que la grasa se lleva 2/3 de los antioxidantes del cacao…



¿Seguro? Creo que no ha leído con atención: lo que se lleva (mejor dicho, lo que *destruye*) 2/3 de los flavonoides es el PROCESO DE DESGRASADO.

No porque los flavonoides se queden en la grasa, sino porque *el propio proceso los destruye*, igual que los destruye la alcalinización.

Entiendo que leído en diagonal pueda parecer que el desgrasado se lleva los flavonoides porque se van con la grasa, pero no.



> Como yo se que no soy un experto (algunos de vosotros jugais a serlo…;como en casi todos los foros, se llena de expertos de salón) he consultado a un experto de verdad que, desde EEUU me ha informado que de ninguna de las maneras la grasa tiene los antioxidantes mas potentes.
> Por lo tanto, y haciendo caso al experto, sigo con mi idea que iré comprobando poco a poco.



En efecto, es así. La manteca de cacao tiene su ración de antioxidantes, que hacen que permanezca "fresca" durante largos periodos de tiempo, pero no es ahí donde se concentra la mayor proporción.

Sin embargo, como en el proceso de extracción de la manteca de cacao se van destruyendo los flavonoides, paralelamente a su hipótesis sobre alcalinidad se puede establecer otra con similares principios:

*Cuanto menos desgrasado está un cacao, mayor es su concentración de antioxidantes.*

No, ojo, porque los antioxidantes estén en la grasa, sino porque el hecho de que el porcentaje de grasa sea alto *implica un proceso de desgrasado menos agresivo*, igual que el pH ácido indicaría un proceso de alcalinización menos agresivo.



> SI finalmente no estoy en lo cierto, por el camino seguro que habré encontrado el sistema para que no me tomen el pelo, cuando compre cacao puro con todos sus antioxidantes mas potentes intactos… Todo lo demás esta mas que sobrado



Se lo voy a repetir una vez más: si lo que busca son los antioxidantes intactos, déjese de experimentos y *compre el cacao sin procesar*.

Nadie puede engañarle (mucho) si lo que compra son los granos de cacao.



> P.D. Menor cantidad de grasa, no implica color mas oscuro como bien se ha demostrado en la imagen que he publicado. A ver si miramos bien, e interpretamos de igual forma, amigo



Si no tuviera una paciencia que no todos merecen, le mandaría a esparragar.

Como quiera que me estorba la buena crianza, se lo repito:

El color es *multifactorial*.

Su foto mostrando un cacao muy desgrasado y muy oscuro, otro muy desgrasado y muy claro, y otro poco desgrasado y de claridad intermedia así lo atestigua: el color *no depende únicamente del porcentaje de grasa*.

Como usted está comparando tres cacaos totalmente diferentes (uno alcalinizado, otro no alcalinizado colombiano y otro no alcalinizado peruano), cualquier conclusión que saque estará viciada _ab initio_ por las *variables de confusión* cuyos efectos desconoce.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Es que yo siempre "toi confuso"…en todo cuanto toco…Y, además, lo desconozco
> 
> Tiene todo el derecho de mandarme a donde usted quiera y yo el de seguir exponiendo a quien le interese lo que yo demuestro (de forma confusa, según usted)



No sé si desconoce el término o me está tomando el pelo. Como siempre intento pensar bien de la gente, voy a pensar que es lo primero.

En una investigación científica, una *variable de confusión* o factor de confusión es una variable o factor que *distorsiona la medida de la asociación entre otras dos variables*.

En el caso que nos ocupa, usted trata de relacionar la tonalidad del polvo de cacao con su porcentaje de grasa, pero existen *otros factores* con influencia en la tonalidad que usted no está teniendo en cuenta, de suerte que saca conclusiones no justificadas. 

Con lo cual, en realidad, *no está demostrando nada*.

La variedad de la materia prima (los granos de cacao), la proporción de cascarilla en la mezcla, el tipo de proceso de elaboración, todos ellos tienen influencia en el resultado final.

Y como no está usted en condiciones de saber si las muestras que compara mantienen fijos el resto de factores (lo que se llama _caeteris paribus_, latinajo que significa "con las demas cosas iguales"), cualquier conclusión que saque en base a la variable de estudio (en este caso, el porcentaje de grasa) carece de significado.

Es el mismo problema que ha sufrido con la hipótesis del pH: suponer que las variaciones de pH se deben únicamente al grado de alcalinización, cuando hay muchos otros factores concurrentes que pueden causar que un cacao de pH más alcalino esté, de hecho, menos alcalinizado que otro de pH más ácido.

Comprendo como el que más la necesidad de seguir argumentando _ad infinitum_, al fin y a la postre _sostenella y no enmendalla_ es parte intrínseca de la idiosincrasia patria.

Pero si de verdad quiere sacar conclusiones racionales y científicas de sus experimentos, considere lo que le digo (aunque no lo reconozca, que eso es lo de menos).


----------



## janchy (11 Ago 2017)

Comprando en Amazon, cual seria el cacao mas sano posible? Seria cacao entero crudo no? Recomendadme alguno por favor que me pierdo con tanta info. Gracias


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Ago 2017)

Es una pena en qué está degenerando este hilo, yo os recomendaría que si hay algo que os parece que no os aporta nada es preferible ignorar a mantener conversaciones de besugos.


----------



## AtomAnt (13 Ago 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Esperemos que este ente vuelva a su añorada blog-cueva cuanto antes y podamos disfrutar de la habitual calma y tranquilidad del hilo.



No lo va a hacer mientras se le siga dando cuerda, para muestra está el hilo de la cámara del iPhone e hilos de fotografía en general. Ahora le ha dado por el cacao, mala suerte. La mejor medicina es ignorarlo, ya que en su cabeza todo el mundo está equivocado en todo salvo él.







Dicho esto me vuelvo a mi posición de lector incondicional para seguir aprendiendo. Gracias a todos por el mundo que nos estáis descubriendo.


----------



## Leunam (13 Ago 2017)

Buenas. 

Al margen de peleas, hay un blog de un pediatra del departamento de nutrición del hospital de Huesca, muy interesante que os recomiendo, lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es

Cito un fragmento sobre la hipertension y la sal:

"La Hipertensión Arterial es una de las características que definen al síndrome metabólico, en el que los niveles altos de glucosa hacen subir los niveles de insulina y, como hemos explicado antes, el papel de la insulina de retención hidro-salina a nivel renal, eleva la tensión arterial. No es la sal la culpable de la hipertensión. La sal es necesaria para la vida. Es la insulina la que nos eleva la tensión. Son los azúcares de la dieta. No es la sal, una vez más"

Saludos


----------



## Leunam (13 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Un blog realmente interesante. Muchas gracias



No hay de qué, yo lo aprendí en este mismo foro. Bucee usted por las entradas que tiene en el menú de la derecha sobre salud, nutrición y ejercicio. Son las más interesantes y sorprendentes que he leído en mucho tiempo. Todas documentadas y razonadas.

Sobre la hipertensión aún no ha realizado una entrada entera, aunque ha prometido hacerlo. Ese fragmento es de sus respuestas a los comentarios de la gente, que son casi tan interesantes como las propias entradas.

En los comentarios de diversas entradas ha comentado lo de la hipertensión. Si no lo localiza, pruebe a usar gugel para ese blog con los términos que considere.

Saludos


----------



## Leunam (14 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Es que precisamente en eso (la relación entre el azúcar y la hipertensión) es lo que estoy metido ahora. El cacao es otro elemento interesante en este tema y prácticamente si tocar… Mi descubrimiento del cacao, ha sido consecuencia del abandono de todo tipo de azúcar y mi enganche al chocolate...



Pues ese blog será una mina para su actual investigación. 

Saludos


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Pero la mas importante ha sido la incorporación en las comidas importantes de enzimas digestivas



¿Cuáles, y cómo/dónde se consiguen?



jap dijo:


> EL cacao, en su forma natural, contiene flavonoides (que son antioxidantes) que, en el procesado delalgunos cacaos, se pierden en una gran parte. La razón de esa pérdida, son los álcalis que se le añaden al cacao para hacerlo menos amargo y mas soluble



¿Es seguro que por añadir álcalis se pierden los flavonoides?



jap dijo:


> La pregunta inmediata fué: al cacao puro que yo estoy tomando ¿le habrán añadido alcaloides?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo álcali que alcaloide.

Álcali es toda sustancia cuyo grado de acidez > 7. Lo contrario de un ácido.

Alcaloide en cambio es uno de los 3 tipos de metabolitos secundarios de las plantas (los otros son los fenoles y los terpenoides). Los alcaloides tienen propiedades activas medicinales o tóxicas, según el alcaloide y/o la dosis. Ejemplos: Cocaína, morfina, heroína, teína, cafeína, teobromina (del cacao), nicotina, etc.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 02:43 ----------




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> pero tus conclusiones ( Valor alcalinizado / Casa Luker no alcalinizado ) ... aunque parece dolerte profundamente en tu vanidad - vista la montaña que haces de un *grano de arena* - ... aportan entre poco y nada a lo que ya sabíamos.



Una corrección: Hace una montaña de un grano de cacao, no de un grano de arena.


----------



## osona (15 Ago 2017)

Mira Jap, a que esperas a largarte DE ESTE HILO DE UNA PUTA VEZ???
Donde está el mensaje que decias que te marchabas, y que el el moderador te habia metido??
Has tenido los SANTISIMOS COJONES DE BORRARLO??
No ves que estás fastidiando un hilo de 5 AÑOS Y 68 PÁGINAS???
No ves, que estás más sólo que la una, y como yo, piensan los que hace tiempo que debatimos por aqui???
VETE A TOMAR POR EL CULO TU EL PH ALCALINO, y te vas al hilo de las verduras.
A ver si eres capaz de meterte en el hilo del azucar y las harinas, que es la estrella de este sub-foro, e igual lo jodes en una semana.
Como no te largues, te vas a quedar solo, ya que afortunadamente tenemos los deberes hechos, y ya hemos aprendido lo que queríamos saber, y no nos interesa las GILIPOLLECES que vas soltando.
Aquí no estamos para PREDICADORES al estilo de la "Iglesia evangélica del nuevo mundo y el nuevo amanecer"
D E S A P A R E C E Y A M I S M O


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> ¿Tu no te dedicas a la politica? Pues tendrías que hacerlo. No aportas nada y embarullas todo….



Yo me dedico a todo lo que me gusta y/o apetece, que son muchas cosas.

En este hilo fui de los primeros que propuse ir directamente a por los granos de cacao pero la idea fue olvidada hasta que de manera natural y obvia se terminó volviendo a ella. Mi último mensaje fue sobre otros tipos de cacao realizados en Sudamérica con plantas emparentadas con la del cacao "oficial" (lo cual es como mínimo algo de cultura general).

De hecho, estoy escribiendo un artículo muy completo para mi uso personal y que ya publicaré sobre el cacao gracias a la información sacada de aquí y de otras fuentes. Este hilo es una gran conversación a través de la cual la gente va averiguando información y compartiéndola de una manera desestructurada y no se puede pretender que siente cátedra desde el principio pues no es eso un foro.

En realidad, cualquiera puede participar en el hilo mientras aporte algo o sin aportar nada solamente preguntando algo con educación sin ganas de incordiar. 

Y no, no soy abogado. Me gusta el conocimiento eterno, como el de las ciencias, cosa que el Derecho no permite, pues lo que hoy vale, mañana cambian la ley y deja de valer.



jap dijo:


> 1.- Las enzimas digestivas las venden en cualquier herbolario. Hay dos tipos: las procedentes de los animales y las procedentes de vegetales. Las primeras son mas fuertes (hay gente que no le sientan bien) aunque mas baratas. Las segundas suelen ser mas completas y caras. Con las primeras a mi me ha bajado bastante la tensión arterial (ademas de otras cosas importantes); con las segundas no me ha afectado en ese sentido…
> ¿Cuales son? Pues todas las terminadas en asa: amilana, lipasa, proteasa…etc (consultado, que es muy largo de explicar aquí y yo, hasta el momento, no lo he colgado en mi blog)



Gracias por la información. Nunca se sabe a qué cosas tendrá que echar uno mano en el futuro.

Sí, los nombres de las enzimas terminan en -asa igual que los de los alcaloides terminan en -ina, o los alcoholes en -ol. Los químicos son así de majos poniendo nombres. 



jap dijo:


> 3.- Efectivamente no es lo mismo álcali que alcaloide. Pero para lo que nos ocupa si lo es: una sustancia básica que se añade al cacao para hacerlo soluble (entre otras cosas)



No, no lo es, porque no lo es decir que se le añade un álcali al cacao para hacerlo soluble que decir que se le añade un alcaloide lo cual sería bastante preocupante, pues lo primero como mucho emprobrece nutricionalmente a cambio de mejorar sus propiedades de presentación mientras que lo segundo aportaría propiedades químicas indeseables. El cacao ya de por sí contiene alcaloides como la teobromina de manera natural y a pesar de ello es ácido.
Pero no te gusta que te corrijan, en vez de tener una mentalidad más productiva que es la de aprender de los errores y las correcciones de los demás. Y sin embargo hay que aclararlo para que quien lo lea no se líe, por ser exactos y precisos, por cultura general, y por qué no decirlo, por tocarte las narices como haces tú. Los errores hay que corregirlos, y a quien no le guste, que no escriba en un foro. 



jap dijo:


> 4.- Teneis poca imaginación investigadora y poco interés por hacerlo; soléis ser (no se si tu caso, pero lo aparentas) unos pasotas con datos que sacais aquí y allí (internet; todo internet...) sin otra intención que embadurnar todo lo que se os ponga por delante (insisto que no se si es tu caso, pero lo aparentas)



No te creas. En este hilo la gente ha comprado toda clase de polvos de cacao de distintas marcas, ha investigado sobre sabores, sobre granos y nibs, leído artículos de investigación, etc. De hecho, de haber sabido el iniciador del hilo que el hilo iba a ser tan largo y con tanta información, seguro que habría reservado varios mensajes como hace Aynrandiano para clasificar la información de una manera más accesible, pero en su momento nadie podía imaginar que esto iba a crecer tanto.



jap dijo:


> *La conclusion de esto es sencilla: * aparentemente, cualquier cacao en polvo, esta "bautizado" con álcali (una sustancia básica) y, por lo tanto, con degradación de los flavonoides. Si se piensa que ademas todos los fabricantes han eliminado una parte muy importante (lo que mas vale en el mercado) de su grasas naturales (y por lo tanto también los antioxidantes que estas tienen), podríamos concluir que, de los famosos antioxidantes muy fuertes que tiene el cacao puro, los que nos llegan a nosotros, consumidores finales en los cacaos en polvo, han de ser ridículamente pequeños o nulos. Y esto es absolutamente contrario a lo que nos venden... Cosa esta que, con sinceridad, me parece muy importante para lo que a mi me ocupa



Es que el asunto de la desnaturalización alimentaria requeriría un hilo aparte. El chocolate tiene mucho azúcar y otros potingues, el cacao lo alcalinizan, pero es que la leche entera de hoy en día es sólo agua blanqueada en comparación con la leche entera real, y así con todo. Por eso, no sólo es entretenido investigar sobre la alimentación de hoy en día, sino necesario.

Tampoco entiendo porqué os centráis sólo en los antioxidantes. El cacao tiene otros nutrientes de interés, como magnesio. En la grasa del cacao supongo que habrá lo que en todas las grasas, vitaminas liposolubles. Etc. Por eso desde casi el principio puse mi atención en el grano sin tostar más que en el polvo ya procesado.

La única preocupación después de esto es saber si el grano de cacao tiene antinutrientes, y si los tiene, cómo eliminarlos.



jap dijo:


> 5.- Pues no se si hago un grano de arena o de cacao, pero *esto es suficientemente importante como para saber que nos están vendiendo "la moto"*, en el sentido que yo lo planteaba en mi hilo, y no en el de este, que es del "me gustan", "el sutilísimo aroma" o "similares cositas"…. Nada que ver con un consumo responsable, vamos...



Siendo este hilo como he dicho antes una gran y larga conversación en la que hay como siempre pasa mucha paja y un avance más lento o más rápido hacia el conocimiento, esa idea de que nos adulteran el cacao (y todo lo demás también), ya se entendió hace mucho. Si no hubiera tanta confusión intencionada por parte de la industria y tanta chapuza hispana, se habría descubierto antes.

También es necesario saber dónde comprar el cacao en polvo, en grano, etc., o si está rico o soso (no a toda la gente le interesan las mismas cosas; de hecho, a la mayoría sólo le interesa el sabor y atiborrarse de bollos y chucherías).

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 20:13 ----------

Con la alimentación pasa lo mismo que con la política, que tras un largo proceso de descubrir cosas si uno mira hacia atrás ve el largo camino recorrido y la propaganda que le habían metido a uno en la cabeza.

Veamos mi proceso con el cacao/chocolate:

Lees varios artículos en los que dicen que el chocolate negro es mejor que el que no lo es porque tiene más cantidad de cacao con sus nutrientes.

Luego te fijas que aún el chocolate negro tiene una buena cantidad de azúcar. Para entonces ya has cobrado consciencia de que la industria alimentaria le echa azúcar a todo y que tomamos una sobredosis de azúcar, y quieres reducirla.

Intentas conseguir chocolate negro más puro, con más cacao y menos azúcar/edulcorantes, pero el precio se dispara, y la intuición te dice que están abusando con el precio.

Descubres que puedes tomar cacao puro en polvo, que nutricionalmente parece mejor que el chocolate, y encima es más barato que muchos chocolates negros que presumen de gourmet.

Luego te enteras de que el cacao en polvo está desnaturalizado, porque lo han desgrasado. Por lo tanto, habrá perdido sus vitaminas liposolubles (como hacen con la leche) y otras sustancias en el proceso químico industrial, y pasas a buscar cacao en polvo no desgrasado/alcalinizado.

Y finalmente, harto y estando hasta las narices, pones la atención en el fruto original, el grano de cacao o trocitos (en inglés, "nibs").

Como se ve, es un largo proceso, y buena culpa la tiene la industria alimentaria con sus deseos de tergiversar, desnaturalizar, etc.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> 3.- Efectivamente no es lo mismo álcali que alcaloide. Pero para lo que nos ocupa si lo es: una sustancia básica que se añade al cacao para hacerlo soluble (entre otras cosas)



En realidad, no. Como te han señalado, un álcali es una cosa, un alcaloide es otra.



> 4.- Teneis poca imaginación investigadora y poco interés por hacerlo; soléis ser (no se si tu caso, pero lo aparentas) unos pasotas con datos que sacais aquí y allí (internet; todo internet...) sin otra intención que embadurnar todo lo que se os ponga por delante (insisto que no se si es tu caso, pero lo aparentas)



Nada más lejos de la realidad, al menos en mi caso concreto.

Lo que sucede es que, así como usted es arquitecto, yo soy investigador, y veo a la legua las lagunas que le aquejan en cuanto a metodología científica.

Saca usted conclusiones precipitadas porque está suponiendo muchas cosas que no tiene forma de saber si son ciertas.



> Aclaremos la situación a ver si os centráis de qué va la cosa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un poco de información adicional que al parecer a usted le falta:

*1.-* El cacao puro triturado nunca en la vida puede ser soluble en agua, porque es un 50% grasa y la grasa es *hidrófoba* (¿recuerda lo de ser como agua y aceite?).

A lo más que se puede llegar es a lograr una *dispersión coloidal* de la fracción grasa, para lo cual el primer paso es utilizar *agua caliente*, porque ya le digo que si lograr la dispersión de un aceite en agua es complejo, conseguirlo cuando ese aceite está en estado sólido es poco menos que imposible.

Adicionalmente, sucede que el cacao es rico en *fibra insoluble*: aproximadamente un tercio de su peso (30-33%) es fibra, y en torno al 80% de esa fibra es insoluble.

Aparte de lo cual, la fracción soluble del cacao triturado difícilmente llegará a ser soluble por la sencilla razón de que las partículas son demasiado grandes: ¿Alguna vez ha tratado de disolver *sal gorda* en agua?

MORALEJA: el cacao triturado no es soluble porque casi cuatro quintas partes de su masa son, por definición, insolubles, y el resto no está molido con suficiente finura. 

*2.-* El cacao en polvo *sin alcalinizar*, por el contrario, tiene una proporción más reducida de grasa. En sus muestras, desde el 12% del cacao "orgánico" (consejo: si le ofrecen cacao inorgánico, rechácelo ) hasta el 20-22% del CasaLuker.

Además, *al estar reducido a polvo*, es más fácil lograr una dispersión coloidal tanto de la fracción grasa como de la fibra insoluble (la dispersabilidad depende de la superficie específica, que es mayor cuanto menores son las partículas).

A pesar de ello, si agita vigorosamente y después deja reposar, verá sedimentar la fibra en el fondo del matraz, y formarse micelas en la superficie de la suspensión.

*3.-* _El cacao en polvo *alcalinizado*_ se somete a un proceso que *no sólo consiste en bautismo alcalino*, sino que incluye tratamientos térmicos y a presión, mediante los cuales *se modifica el ph, sí, pero también la solubilidad* de la fracción sólida insoluble.

Como quiera que esos cacaos en polvo, además, suelen estar bastante desgrasados (mg <12%) y presentan una elevada superficie específica, son mucho más solubles que el cacao triturado o el cacao en polvo sin alcalinizar.

Pero *no es la mera adición de álcalis* la que vuelve soluble el polvo de cacao: es un tratamiento que combina *alcalinización, presión, temperatura, reducción de la fracción grasa y pulverización.*



> *La conclusion de esto es sencilla: * aparentemente, cualquier cacao en polvo, esta "bautizado" con álcali (una sustancia básica) y, por lo tanto, con degradación de los flavonoides.



Sencilla, pero errada.
Porque está usted estudiando una única variable y suponiendo que el resto de variables no cambian o no influyen, cosa que es *absolutamente falsa*.

Además, da por ciertas *hipótesis no testadas*, como que la degradación de flavonoides está correlada con el grado de alcalinización, que el grado de alcalinización está correlado con el pH, y que ambos están correlados con la solubilidad.

Sin embargo:

- la degradación de los flavonoides se debe al proceso *llamado* alcalinización, pero que comprende muchos otros factores. Asumir que la degradación de los flavonoides se debe únicamente a la adición de álcalis no está justificado, como no lo está asumir que a mayor proporción de álcalis, mayor degradación (*EDIT: esta hipótesis es válida, el pH óptimo para las enzimas que degradan los flavonoides es 8.0*)

- el pH del polvo de cacao resultante dependerá de la proporción de álcalis, claro, pero la correlación sólo será válida entre *muestras homogéneas*, ya que *no todos los cacaos tienen el mismo pH de partida*.

- La solubilidad será mayor cuanto menor sea la proporción de grasa y fibra insoluble, el pH puede que sea un indicador *secundario* de la proporción de materia grasa, pero una vez más no está justificado asumir que a mayor pH, mayor solubilidad. Por ejemplo, un cacao al que se le hubiera retirado por decantación la fibra insoluble sería al tiempo más soluble y más ácido que otro al que se le hubiera retirado una proporción equivalente de materia grasa



> Si se piensa que ademas todos los fabricantes han eliminado una parte muy importante (lo que mas vale en el mercado) de su grasas naturales (y por lo tanto también los antioxidantes que estas tienen), podríamos concluir que, de los famosos antioxidantes muy fuertes que tiene el cacao puro, los que nos llegan a nosotros, consumidores finales en los cacaos en polvo, han de ser ridículamente pequeños o nulos. Y esto es absolutamente contrario a lo que nos venden... Cosa esta que, con sinceridad, me parece muy importante para lo que a mi me ocupa



Todo es relativo: los antioxidantes del cacao "puro" desgrasado y alcalinizado son ridículamente pequeños comparados con los del grano de cacao (que tiene un *10% en peso* de polifenoles según se recolecta), pero siguen siendo *muy relevantes* comparados con los aportes de otras fuentes.

Por ejemplo, la fruta que más polifenoles presenta fresca, la nuez, tiene unos *1600 mg EAG/100 g.*

el cacao en polvo, tostado y desgrasado pero no alcalinizado presenta unos *5000 mg EAG/100g*.

El proceso de alcalinización destruye *alrededor del 60%* de los polifenoles presentes en el polvo de cacao que se procesa, por lo que, pese a haber perdido ingentes cantidades de poder antioxidante, el cacao en polvo alcalinizado *sigue presentando un 25% más de polifenoles que la fruta más rica en ellos, la nuez*

Por supuesto, "ná que ver" con consumir el grano en crudo... o mejor aún, si es posible, polvo de cacao en crudo (es decir cacao molido y desgrasado a baja temperatura, sin tostar), ya que la mayor concentración de polifenoles está en la fracción magra. 



> 5.- Pues no se si hago un grano de arena o de cacao, pero *esto es suficientemente importante como para saber que nos están vendiendo "la moto"*, en el sentido que yo lo planteaba en mi hilo, y no en el de este, que es del "me gustan", "el sutilísimo aroma" o "similares cositas"…. Nada que ver con un consumo responsable, vamos...



Como decía, todo es relativo.

No nos están vendiendo la moto en el sentido de que el poder antioxidante del cacao en polvo (hasta del malo) es *muy superior* al de otros alimentos considerados antioxidantes.

Ahora, nos están vendiendo una Vespa de 75cc, cuando por poco más podríamos habernos comprado una Harley de 500cc.

ITEM MÁS: si tiene *verdadero interés* en aprender, aquí le dejo dos enlaces que describen como se hace DE VERDAD lo que usted quería hacer.

http://infocafes.com/portal/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/128865.pdf

https://riunet.upv.es/bitstream/handle/10251/65834/-DUR%C3%81%20-%20Estudio%20del%20valor%20nutricional%20y%20funcional%20de%20cacao%20en%20polvo%20con%20diferentes%20grados%20de%20alcal....pdf?sequence=1

¿Ve la diferencia en rigor, metodología, documentación previa, etc?

Pues eso, y no otra cosa, es lo que yo le intentaba explicar.

EDIT: en el segundo enlace se puede leer el motivo por el que a mayor alcalinización, mayor destrucción de polifenoles: porque el pH óptimo de trabajo de las enzimas que los destruyen es 8.0

Que no se diga que no llamo al pan, pan, y al vino, vino. Que aquí estamos para aprender, no para "tener razón a toda costa".


----------



## janchy (16 Ago 2017)

Como veis esto? 
Organic Raw Cacao Beans, 454 Grams: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal

algo mejor calidad-precio-salud?


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2017)

janchy dijo:


> Como veis esto?
> Organic Raw Cacao Beans, 454 Grams: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal
> 
> algo mejor calidad-precio-salud?



Cacao peruano, el precio no es nada del otro jueves (22,50€ el kilo).

Si de verdad son tan escrupulosos como dicen en el procesado a baja temperatura, una opción interesante.

Lo malo es que empiezan por decir que son granos de la variedad Criollo, que representa *menos del 8% de la producción mundial y tiene un rango de precios totalmente diferente*, por lo que dudo muy mucho que sea cierto.

Y si lo primero que dicen es mentira, como para fiarse de nada más...


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Esta muy bien esto que usted me pone pero, hasta el momento, no he encontrado nada que desdiga lo que yo he comprobado con muy pocos medios… Perdón, si hay alguna insinuación extraña: "cacao orgánico" es una clasificación que establecen varios países, EEUU por ejemplo, para calificar su cacao Ecologico. No es un invento mío y por lo tanto…



Le explico lo del cacao orgánico: el cacao se cultiva principalmente en paises del tercer mundo.

Cualquier aseveración extraordinaria sobre el proceso de cultivo (v.g., que cumple con la normativa como para poder considerarse "orgánico") requeriría de igualmente extraordinarias pruebas.

Y dándole la vuelta, que está tirado decir que un cacao es orgánico, porque es casi imposible demostrar que no lo sea.

En el segundo enlace que adjunto puede verse cómo *las dos muestras no alcalinizadas* n1 y n2 presentan diferencias de tonalidad, luminosidad y pureza del color, y apreciables diferencias en el contenido de polifenoles, *pese a presentar idéntico pH
*

Por otro lado, entre las muestras de cacao alcalinizado AS1 y AS2, sucede que el pH de la primera es *más ácido* que el de la segunda, y sin embargo su contenido en polifenoles es *menor*

Si esto no le parece que niega la hipótesis de que cuanto más alcalino un cacao, más pobre en polifenoles, pues qué quiere que le diga.



> Y usted me presenta tesis doctorales (o tesinas fin de carrera) de otros, como para calificar lo que usted me dice. Me parece bien pero eso no implica ningún respaldo a lo que usted asevera, al menos, usted no lo demuestra como pretende que lo haga yo en estas paginas; simplemente lo afirma…



¿Cómo que no? Una tesis doctoral es el resultado de una investigación real, metodológica, llevada a cabo por un profesional del ramo y revisada por una autoridad científica.

Han hecho sus pruebas y han obtenido sus resultados. Pruebas más precisas, más numerosas y mejor desde un punto de vista científico que las suyas, y llegan a conclusiones que contradicen sus hipótesis.



> Respecto a la disolución del cacao ¿que quiere que le diga? ¿Ha visto usted las fotos? ¿Ha leído el texto? ¿Ha leído que se dice que se utiliza una base y calor (no presión)? ¿Si? ¿Entoces?



¿Y usted ha entendido algo de lo que le he explicado sobre suspensiones coloidales y disoluciones?

Porque si fallamos por la base, que es saber qué es una disolución y qué no...



> Con esto no quiero decir que usted no lleve razón en sus afirmaciones, simplemente que las mías no son erróneas y tampoco creo que sean contrarias a las suyas…



Pues ya ve, sí que son erróneas, y sí que son contrarias a las mías: como yo decía desde un principio, el pH por sí solo no es suficiente para identificar qué cacao está más adulterado, ni para identificar cual aporta más antioxidantes.



> Lo que no entiendo es que ¿como todo esto no ha salido antes en el hilo? Porque ¿ya era sabido por todos? Pues no lo creo…Y ademas si llega a salir me hubiera ahorrado un montón de trabajo
> 
> Yo me temo que con esto ha pasado lo de siempre: alguien lo cuenta y rápidamente sale gente que dice que ya lo conocía y sabia….pero jamas ha había hablado de ello…



El tema de los antioxidantes y cómo se degradan con el procesado es el que nos llevó a buscar primero cacao no alcalinizado, después grano entero, y después grano en crudo.

Si el tema del pH no salió a colación es porque en lugar de formular hipótesis y tratar de corroborarlas con medios imperfectos, algunos consideramos más útil buscar los datos contrastados por auténticos profesionales con medios para hacer todas las pruebas pertinentes.



> *Dice usted que yo no tengo rigor, pero acierto en mis deducciones sean de su gusto o no lo sean*. Es que usted cree que se necesitan grandes "aspavientos" para deducir o descubrir muchas cosas y, en eso amigo, esta usted muy equivocado. Ya sabe usted como se descubrió la penicilina ¿no? Pues la inmensa cantidad de cosas importantes se hicieron o decubrieron, de igual manera. NO son medios lo que se necesita, sino imaginación y ganas…que es lo que parece que ahora tiene usted con este tema y que antes no parecía haber mostrado. Me alegro por ello….*¡Y gracias por su esfuerzo! Es muy de agradecer*



Pues tampoco: falla usted en sus deducciones, y además falla por todos los motivos que yo le di en su día.

Para descubrir cosas no hacen falta grandes aspavientos. Pero para corroborar hipótesis sí que es necesario seguir ciertas pautas, más que nada para evitar que lo que parecía una relación de causalidad no resulte ser una mera correlación puntual fortuita.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, muchacho. Cualquier producto americano (o del Reino Unido) que tenga el calificativo de "orgánico" (con sello de tal) ha sido sometido a normas muy estrictas que puedes encontrar en la Red…Y que EEUU no es España ni países europeos similares; ¡¡que al que le pesquen la mas mínima les cierran la empresa y les meten una multas millonarias!!



Todo muy relevante...
...si el cacao "orgánico" se cultivara en EEUU o Reino Unido.

Tal como está la cosa, con el cacao produciéndose en países de "en vías de desarrollo" para abajo, el sello de "orgánico" es papel mojado, porque las autoridades competentes no tienen jurisdicción para inspeccionar los procesos en los países de origen.

El cacao "orgánico" cumplirá la normativa pertinente a partir de que cruce la frontera del país en cuestión, pero si de verdad piensa que en paises como Togo, Ghana, Trinidad y Tobago o Venezuela hay alguna garantía de que se cumpla normativa alguna, es usted un iluso.



Spoiler






> Mira, lo he leído por encima y... no te molestes mas…No nos entenderemos nunca; es un problema de (no sabría como calificarlo) *¿escala?* ¿de experiencia? ¿de años? ¿ de cultura de investigación? Es un conjunto de cosas que son difíciles de aclarar en un foro. De verdad, no te molestes mas; *te lo agradezco igualmente…; no te sientas ofendido; es una cuestión de economía mental…. mía*



¿No nos entenderemos nunca? Será porque usted no quiera, porque yo a usted le entiendo a la perfección.

En mi caso, al menos, el problema no es de entendimiento, sino de que, pese a que le entiendo, está usted equivocado.

Igual usted no me entiende a mí, pero sinceramente lo dudo: ya será que se hace el loco para no tener que reconocer que su planteamiento está errado.

Nada que me sorprenda, viniendo de quien viene: tiene usted (a juzgar por sus antecedentes vitales) todas las papeletas para el *cuñadismo irredento*: generación T, cuasijubilado, arquitecto y profesor de universidad. Difícil juntar más soberbia en una sola persona.

Llega incluso al punto de descartar una *investigación seria* porque no coincide con los resultados de sus *experimentos de andar por casa*...

En fin, que asumo que le es metafísicamente imposible reconocer que se equivoca, y no le molesto más dejándole en evidencia. Usted mismo.


----------



## herreriko (17 Ago 2017)

porque no haceis mas que upear este hilo que no vale para nada mas que para mediros las pollas?


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ago 2017)

herreriko dijo:


> porque no haceis mas que upear este hilo que no vale para nada mas que para mediros las pollas?



En realidad, gracias a las _erecciones generales_ (referencia progre-cultureta-ochentera) me he puesto a rebuscar y he descubierto cosas *muy interesantes* que hasta ahora, aunque conocíamos de oídas, no habíamos podido cuantificar:

- Qué cantidad de polifenoles tiene el cacao crudo
- Qué proporción se pierde durante el tostado del grano
- Dónde se concentran éstos (que es *en la parte magra*)
- Qué proporción se destruye durante la alcalinización, y de qué depende

En ese sentido, algo hemos sacado del intercambio: resulta que, al menos de cara al poder antioxidante y "anabolizante"


Spoiler



(las catequinas del cacao fomentan la hipertrofia muscular, mejoran la irrigación del músculo y optimizan la función mitocondrial aumentando la resistencia)


 del cacao, es *casi tan efectivo el polvo desgrasado como el grano crudo* (y mucho más cómodo, dónde va a parar), y la palma se la llevaría el *polvo de cacao desgrasado crudo* (que no es crudo, sino desgrasado a baja temperatura).

Que la manteca de cacao tiene sus propios beneficios y ventajas que a mí, al menos, me hacen seguir decantándome por el grano crudo (o al menos por el polvo poco desgrasado), por no hablar del aroma del grano recién molido, que le da cien patadas a cualquier polvo de cacao, pero...

...mejor saber ¿no?


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ago 2017)

Spoiler






jap dijo:


> Mira, pese a la cantidad de datos de internet que nos vas sacando (sin que entiendas casi ninguno, es muy evidente), al menos conmigo, no cuela. No tienes un nivel mínimo…
> 
> En todo caso estas en tu derecho de intentar tener esa imagen de experto de barrio que quieres dar; es de respetar. Cada uno se conforma con lo que puede.
> 
> Y por favor no sigas mareando la perdiz conmigo que no cuela...



Sí, está claro que soy yo el que no los entiende...

Yo no pretendo dar imagen de nada, por cierto. Pero a diferencia de usted, yo sí tengo una sólida formación científica y experiencia profesional investigadora, y no me da miedo decirlo.

Eso me habilita, por ejemplo, para distinguir una metodología científica de la que no lo es ni por asomo.

CAVEAT: este no es el lugar para este tipo de intercambios que no revisten absolutamente ningún interés para nadie. Los datos están ahí. Si quiere, los lee con detenimiento y mente abierta, y es posible que aprenda algo. Si no, pues no. Yo ni gano ni pierdo con ello. Y como quiera que el resto de la concurrencia no entra al hilo a leer diálogos para besugos, no se moleste en contestarme más.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Se me ocurre que, dado que parece gustarle el intercambio tanto como a mí, a los exabruptos y astracanadas le responderé en spoiler, para no molestar al resto. Es más, todo lo que no sea estríctamente referente al cacao lo meteré en spoiler.

Se lo repito: yo no pretendo deslumbrar a nadie con mi sapiencia, sólo pretendo asegurarme de que la información está suficientemente contrastada y que las hipótesis que se dan como probadas realmente lo son.

Si le corrijo no es por afán de quedar encima, sino porque veo en lo que se equivoca y me siento moralmente obligado a subsanar su error, tanto para beneficio suyo, como para el de quien lea más adelante sus conclusiones erróneas, como para mi propia paz espiritual (TOC,TOC y esas cosas)

A mí no me molestan sus experimentos. Es más, me parecen muy interesantes y son resultados de primera mano con documentación gráfica, y ajustados a un tema de interés.

Lo que me chirría es que está usted dando saltos lógicos (diríase piruetas) no justificados y llegando a *conclusiones que no se siguen de los resultados de sus experimentos*. Entiendo que no lo hace por maldad, sino porque hay factores que no ha tenido en cuenta, que son relevantes, y que está ignorando en sus hipótesis, probablemente por desconocimiento.

Y por eso le corrijo: no por ir de listo (cosa que no me hace ninguna falta) sino para sacarle de su error. Así podrá usted continuar sus investigaciones y experimentos y extraer de ellos conclusiones justificadas, algunas de las cuales *espero sinceramente que sean desconocidas* para nosotros, porque aquí *estamos para aprender*.

No obstante, opino (y diría que no soy el único) que necesita usted con urgencia una *cura de humildad*, porque su soberbia le ciega y le impide reconocer el mérito de los argumentos ajenos (no, ojo, del que los profiere, Agamenón y su porquero, y tal), especialmente cuando a*ceptarlos implicaría reconocer que estaba usted equivocado*.

Un servidor no tiene esos problemas: no me cuesta reconocer cuándo estaba equivocado (lo he demostrado innumerables veces, a usted en concreto cuando reconocí que tenía usted razón con que el proceso de alcalinización no era un absoluto, sino que existían diferentes grados) y aceptar sin ambages la nueva información para formarme una nueva opinión.

Sobre mi "formación científica de catálogo", juega usted con desventaja porque, mientras que cualquiera puede recabar datos sobre quién es usted, no es ni de lejos tan fácil recoger información sobre mí.

Y así me gustaría que siguiera siendo, por cierto.

Puede usted creer o no que soy un profesional de la investigación con formación superior y siete años de experiencia profesional en I+D+i, o no. No pretendo que ello suponga argumento de autoridad.

Pero igual que un mecánico sabe más de coches que un señor que ha aprendido a cambiar solo el aceite, un investigador sabe más de metodología científica que quien ha limitado su labor investigadora a experimentos rudimentarios en la intimidad del hogar. 

En todo caso, es patente que yo veo lagunas en su metodología que a usted se le escapan (¡incluso cuando se las señalo!). Eso sería así aunque yo fuera un tirao hikkikkomori haciéndome pasar por lo que no soy con ayuda de la Wikipedia.

MORALEJA: bájese del burro, hombre, que no se va a morir por reconocer que se equivocaba.





> Ya he comprado un par de cacaos mas, para poder experimentar. De momento estoy muy contento con los resultados obtenidos y en breve os colgare algunas cosas mas interesantes (solo para algunos; el resto que no miren )



Lo crea o no, espero la descripción de los experimentos y los resultados obtenidos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Ago 2017)

Spoiler






jap dijo:


> Mire usted. Lo crea o no, es usted un pelma…





Oiga, pues no me conteste, que nadie le obliga...



> Y no lo digo porque este esperando mis cosas para dar la coña (a mi eso me da igual)



No me ha entendido bien: estoy esperando los resultados de sus experimentos *para sacar mis propias conclusiones*. No me quejo de sus experimentos, me quejo de que saque conclusiones precipitadas no justificadas.



> , sino es que usted no ha aprendido una cosa en la vida (también en la investigación) que es LA ESCALA. Y mientras usted no aprenda que significa eso, yo seguiré sin leerle o muy por encima a ver si ha aprendido algo (que ya considero casi imposible)…
> 
> Usted no puede meter un sofa de 5metros de largo en una habitación de 4; probablemente y con el uso normal, tampoco en una de 5,5…. No, si caber, cabe, pero no esta A ESCALA
> 
> ...



Definitivamente no entiende usted nada.

Le presenté estudios serios para que viera que su hipótesis era errónea porque *se basaba en suponer que la calidad antioxidante del cacao sólo dependía del pH*, o al menos que era la variable primaria y se podían ignorar otras sin mucho error.

Eso no implica que tenga usted que montarse un laboratorio profesional en su casa para replicar los resultados de la tesis. Sólo implica que tiene usted que descartar su hipótesis inicial, porque *ya ha sido falsada previamente* y *no tiene objeto* seguir haciendo experimentos para corroborar una hipótesis que *ya está demostrado que es falsa*.

¿Quiere eso decir que tiene usted que abandonar su idea de desarrollar un método casero fiable para detectar buen cacao? NO.

Sólo quiere decir que tiene que formular una hipótesis NUEVA, porque la antigua NO VALE.

Y eso es todo.

Lo demás no es sino intentar hacerle ver *por qué* su hipótesis tenía muchas papeletas para ser falsa: rara vez un suceso depende de una única variable, y la única forma de corroborar si esa variable tiene influencia o no en el suceso (y cuánta) es intentar que todas las demás variables que afecten al suceso permanezcan razonablemente constantes.

Cosa que usted, comparando tres cacaos totalmente diferentes tanto en origen como en nivel de procesado, no hizo. Así que es imposible saber si las diferencias de pH de las muestras se deben al grado de alcalinización, o al resto de factores. 

Es más, como quiera que para cada cacao que compre el valor de las variables que afectan al pH será diferentes, la medida de pH NO SIRVE más que para comparar dos cacaos de igual procedencia y preproceso, pero distinto grado de alcalinización.

Y ya que hablamos de chistes gráficos, le dedico este:


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Ago 2017)

Spoiler






jap dijo:


> Mire, piense que *la escala* de lo investigado y los medios para hacerlo, tienen que estar *a la misma escala*
> Sé que me dira que pongo otro enlace a mi blog, pero es que explicar esto aquí es un tormento. Si quiere lo lee o si no no lo lea, pero la encala en todo cuanto se hace en la vida es fundamental y en este caso trata mas de la vida económica que de la investigación:
> 
> El taller diario, de un viejo fotógrafo de arquitectura: Aprender a vivir "a escala"



Ahora me explica por qué leerse una tesis sacada de internet no está a la misma escala que hacer experimentos en la cocina.

Si me apura, lo primero es incluso más sencillo que lo segundo.

Y con leerla con atención entenderá que, por mucho que busque un método a escala para detectar cacao de calidad, *va a tener que ser otro* porque ya ha quedado demostrado (utilizando un método a escala: la referencia a una investigación de acceso público) que el que proponía *no sirve*.

Obviamente no espero que se ponga a hacer un análisis pormenorizado del contenido de flavonoides (que era el objetivo inicial) de distintas marcas de cacao, utilizando equipo de precisión y personal de laboratorio cualificado. Claro que eso estaría fuera de escala.

Pero entienda usted esto: DA IGUAL la escala a la que se haga la investigación (que al final estará relacionada con la tolerancia del error) si *la hipótesis de base no es válida, y la metodología no es científica*



> Con sinceridad, las conclusiones que usted saque de lo que yo cuento, no le valdrán absolutamente para nada. Usted tiene una firma que no le corresponde: El, no le ha enseñado todavía a vivir *a escala*



Y otra vez yerra, porque trata de utilizar ataques personales contra alguien de quien no sabe nada.

Mi firma es un chiste de roleros, partiendo de la base de la celebérrima frase sobre el Redentor, y del sistema D&D original de las "tiradas de salvación".
No se lo explico porque dudo que le interese.

A su vez es una modificación del más tradicional "Jesus saves, Moses invests", que es un juego de palabras entre salvar y ahorrar (=save), y una referencia satírica al estereotipo del judío amante del dinero.

Mi conclusión es que no dudo de que está usted lleno de sabiduría vital, y a buen seguro será usted un experto en su especialidad, pero sus carencias en cuanto a humildad (aprender a reconocer los errores), etiqueta de debate (tratar de evitar las falacias lógicas en general, y las falacias _ad hominem_ y _ad verecundiam_ en particular) y metodología científica (por ejemplo, que el primer paso en una investigación es buscar referencias a investigaciones anteriores relevantes y que no se deben asumir postulados no contrastados como axiomas) son patentes.



ITEM MÁS: no cuesta tanto envolver nuestras disensiones que a nadie interesan entre etiquetas de SPOILER, y el hilo queda mucho más aseado.


----------



## osona (19 Ago 2017)

herreriko dijo:


> porque no haceis mas que upear este hilo que no vale para nada mas que para mediros las pollas?



Smiling, me haces DUDAR de ti, no ves que desde el dia 15, te has quedado tu solo con este gilipollas??
No ves que aquella "peña", que no hace mucho hacíamos experimentos y debatíamos al respecto, ha desaparecido???
Tengo que recordarte a estas alturas aquello de "Jamás discutas con un imbecil porqué....... blablablabla
No tienes nada mejor que hacer????


----------



## herreriko (19 Ago 2017)

osona dijo:


> Smiling, me haces DUDAR de ti, no ves que desde el dia 15, te has quedado tu solo con este gilipollas??
> No ves que aquella "peña", que no hace mucho hacíamos experimentos y debatíamos al respecto, ha desaparecido???
> Tengo que recordarte a estas alturas aquello de "Jamás discutas con un imbecil porqué....... blablablabla
> No tienes nada mejor que hacer????



Porque me citas a mi carapan? 

Enviado desde mi WAS-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -H- (21 Ago 2017)

YA me he comprado el casa luker y creo que me hincho demasiado, tomo en torno a una cucharada sopera colmada en el porridge de avena que desayuno, hago deporte todos los días y no veo en la bascula que engorde
pero ¿cual es el efecto a nivel salud?


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2017)

osona dijo:


> Smiling, me haces DUDAR de ti, no ves que desde el dia 15, te has quedado tu solo con este gilipollas??
> No ves que aquella "peña", que no hace mucho hacíamos experimentos y debatíamos al respecto, ha desaparecido???
> Tengo que recordarte a estas alturas aquello de "Jamás discutas con un imbecil porqué....... blablablabla
> No tienes nada mejor que hacer????



El tema es que *el intercambio de ideas siempre es beneficioso*.

Por ejemplo, buscando formas de hacer ver al sujeto sus errores he encontrado *información muy interesante que desconocía* sobre la degradación de antioxidantes en el cacao en función de su nivel de procesado, y datos que no me esperaba sobre dónde se concentran principalmente los antioxidantes del cacao (en la fracción magra, curiosamente).

¿Que buena parte del intercambio sobraba? Seguramente, por eso he intentado meterlo en spoiler, para que no molestara. Pero un servidor es un tanto obsesivo-compulsivo, y a menudo cuesta resistirse a contestar a las provocaciones.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 08:43 ----------

Por cierto, he descubierto una combinación que me tiene alucinado, tanto por su sencillez como por su extraordinario sabor.

1.- Moler un puñado (10-15 g) de granos de cacao crudos sin repelar durante ~15 segundos (opcionalmente, añadir endulzante al gusto, en mi caso, glucósido de esteviol)

2.- calentar medio vaso de agua hasta ebullición

3.- Mezclar el agua hirviendo con el resultado de la molienda y remover hasta lograr una suspensión parcial

4.- Añadir 150 ml de *leche de coco fría* y remover vigorosamente

5.- Opcionalmente, añadir hielo picado y remover.

La textura es perfecta, la leche de coco aporta densidad y palatabilidad, los nibs de cacao a medio moler son como pequeñas explosiones de sabor al masticarlos, y así, fresquito, no veas cómo entra.

¡Y con todas sus propiedades intactas!


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2017)

Spoiler






jap dijo:


> )))))
> 
> Pero ¿no es que en este hilo había todo lo que se puede aprender del cacao?



No, lo que dije es que todo lo que *usted quería saber* (cómo comprar cacao con sus propiedades lo más intactas posible) estaba aquí.

*Todos los días* estamos descubriendo cosas nuevas, *todos los aportes* son bienvenidos. Pero también hay que desbrozar un poco y aplicar un *filtro crítico* a los aportes para ponerlos en valor.

Por el camino, siempre se intenta ser didáctico con los nuevos, desde el respeto. Y a veces, sucede que a los nuevos no les gusta que se les trate así (hay egos muy sensibles), y se ponen de uñas y a disparar a todo lo que se mueve.

Y entonces, los hay que se inhiben, los hay que sacan la lengua a pasear, y los hay que, impertérritos, *continúan con el afán didáctico* (estos son, a veces, los más ofensivos para los egos sensibles).

Yo enterraría el hacha con usted encantado *si la hubiera desenterrado alguna vez* (relea mis comentarios con serenidad, verá que en ningún caso hay animosidad, sólo intención de explicar y transmitir conocimiento)



> Pero ¿no es que lo mejor que podía hacer es leerme todo el hilo para aprender lo que yo estaba buscando (el cacao con todos sus antioxidantes)?



Eso tampoco lo he dicho yo, usted se confunde. Yo le dije que lo que usted quería saber estaba en el hilo (lo cual no implica que haga falta leerlo entero),cómo obtener el cacao menos adulterado posible *antes de que se fusionaran los posts*: *granos de cacao en crudo*

Puede ir y comprobarlo: le dí la respuesta de primeras, y algo de mérito tendrá cuando, diga usted lo que diga, *sus actos hablan alto y claro*



> Pero, ¿no es que todos los antioxidantes estaban, según usted, en la grasa?



Por tercera vez, no.
*Decir que el proceso de desgrasado priva al cacao de sus antioxidantes no es lo mismo que decir que los antioxidantes se van con la grasa.*

Lo que sucede es que durante el proceso las altas temperaturas *destruyen* buena parte de los antioxidantes. No están ya NI en el cacao desgrasado NI en la grasa.

Yo no tenía datos para afirmar que los antioxidantes fueran más abundantes en la fracción grasa o en la magra, y por eso no me pronunciaba al respecto. Me limitaba a postular que *cuanto menos desgrasado un cacao, menos agresivo el proceso, y menos antioxidantes destruídos*

Con la nueva información, sucede que la concentración de antioxidantes en la fracción magra es tal, que pese a una mayor destrucción en el proceso el cacao desgrasado presente mayor concentración de antioxidantes.



> Como bien le dije en su momento (y lo sigo haciendo) no diga usted barbaridades de las que luego se arrepienta, como en esta ocasión…



Ni digo barbaridades, ni me arrepiento de lo que digo. Todo lo más, cuando me equivoco, rectifico. 
Cuando otros malinterprentan mis palabras (incluso después de que las vuelva a explicar), no creo que tenga que arrepentirme de nada.



> ¿No me diga que ha aprendido algo de mi? ¿Pero como puede ser eso, si usted lo sabía todo sobre el cacao, señor catedrático de Internet?



Yo jamás he dicho saberlo todo sobre NADA. Y jamás pierdo la oportunidad de aprender cosas nuevas *de quien sea*. Igual le venía bien bajarse del burro y *aprender a aprender*, en lugar de interpretar tan diestramente el papel de todólogo que proyecta sobre mí.



> Claro que, gracias a su discusión, ha descubierto usted ) que los antioxidantes se degradan en el procesado *¡¡Manda huevos lo que descubre ahora el nene y ha estado negando continuamente desde que entre buscando la forma de descubrir la calidad de un cacao (naturalmente en antioxidantes que no es el me gusta y similares cosas tontas)!!*



No es eso lo que pone, tal vez debería prestar más atención a lo que lee.

"Información interesante sobre la degradación durante el proceso" no significa "descubrir que existe degradación durante el proceso". Esa era *una premisa de partida* que nunca he negado.

La información en cuestión *cuantificaba* esa degradación y *distribuía su intensidad* entre los distintos pasos del proceso, por eso me resultaba tan interesante. Porque me permitía conocer la degradación y la concentración en cada paso, y descubrir el producto que optimiza el parámetro: el cacao crudo desgrasado.



> Ya que usted me ha estado insultando continuamente, ahora ha quedado demostrado que ademas de palurdo, es usted un idiota "atontao" de los de El Gran Torino. *¡¡Despierta chiquito que la vida real no es este foro!!* :XX:



LE RETO a que encuentre un solo post mío en el que le insulto. No lo encontrará.

A lo más que he llegado es a hacer alusiones personales que me ayudaran a entender su soberbia impenitente y cuñadismo desaforado, empeñado en ser precisamente el hejperto de hinternec que nos acusa a los demás de ser.




---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 14:00 ----------




Spoiler






jap dijo:


> Ya tengo en mi poder el cacao en grano que tan malo decían por aquí que era



Todo es relativo. Tampoco podrá citarme diciendo que el cacao que ha comprado es malo, porque no lo es.

Pero es *del montón*, nada extraordinario. Ser un cacao crudo del montón dista mucho de ser malo, de hecho, incluso un cacao crudo mediocre es, comparado con casi cualquier otro alimento, excelente.

Pero dentro de lo que es el rango de calidades del cacao crudo, pues el peruano es pichí-pichá.




> ; que son unos mentirosos; que naturalmente que es orgánico pues el cacao inorgánico no existe )))) ¡¡Que palurdos!!) y mil cosas similares...



Usted no entiende nada porque se cree mucho más listo que los demás, lo que le lleva a perderse la fina ironía de mis palabras.

Se lo repito: el certificado de "orgánico" en un producto agroalimentario cultivado en el tercer mundo es *una impostura*.

El mismo concepto de "orgánico", incluso cuando se aplica en todo su rigor, es poco menos que un engañabobos, de ahí la mofa sobre la potencial existencia de cacao "inorgánico".

Es como decir "aceite de oliva sin gluten", pues claro, ningún aceite de oliva tiene gluten, es una floritura propagandística.



> Pues ya realizare las pruebas pertinentes pero, hasta el momento, es el que mas me ha gustado (y no me refiero al paleto y simplón "me gusta") de todos cuantos han pasado por mis manos (siete u ocho van ya). Ya aclararemos cosas mas adelante.



Para algunos de los que aquí escriben, 7 u 8 son las variedades distintas que guardan en la despensa, nada del otro jueves.

Yo mismo, que acabo de llegar (hace apenas unos meses) tengo ahora mismo en casa cinco variedades distintas de granos y dos de cacao en polvo, uno de ellos alcalinizado y el otro sin alcalinizar. Hasta he colgado mis notas de cata (torpes y amateur, pero algo más complejas que el "me gusta" que tanto le escarnia)

Pero usted sigue dándose aires no sabemos muy bien a santo de qué. 



> De momento os dejo aquí una imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, qué casualidad, ha encontrado lo que estaba buscando *siguiendo mis recomendaciones* de paleto venido a más. Ya sabe, lo primero que le dije, antes incluso de que se juntaran los hilos: que comprara cacao crudo en grano... 



> Ahora analizaremos otros factores de interés por su calidad, pero eso será en otro momento; cuando me recupere de las risas que me provoca *El catedrático en cacao por la Universidad de Internet*



Eso está bien, es bueno saber reírse de uno mismo 





> Fragmento de un grano de cacao con las cascarilla. La cascarilla esta presente en todos los nibs que he examinado y, por lo tanto, ese cacao presenta un cierto alto grado de fibra vegetal, Las partes en las que se divide un grano de cacao están separados por acumulación de grasas y fibra vegetal (zonas claras)



Me extraña: los nibs son el resultado de la *trituración y descascarillado* del grano de cacao, y en la normativa de países productores no tercermundistas no se permite más de un 3% en peso de restos de cascarilla en los nibs.

Otra cosa son los granos enteros, que sí que suelen venir sin pelar porque la cascarilla protege el fruto (y de paso, porque nos venden cascarilla a precio de grano de cacao).

En cualquier caso, la cascarilla (que representa alrededor de un 10-12% del peso del grano) no es necesaria para que el cacao tenga un muy respetable 25-30% de fibra...

...y se ahorra uno el riesgo de las *micotoxinas* que a veces se depositan en la cascarilla durante la fermentación, sobre todo en cacaos de origen africano (que se sepa).

Por cierto ¿De los niveles de cadmio de su cacao peruano sabe usted algo? Digo, porque el 80% de las regiones productoras en Perú presentan diferentes niveles de cadmio en su cacao, y tal...

...aunque, como su cacao es "orgánico", no creo que tenga algo tan "inorgánico" como es el cadmio, supongo...


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2017)

Pa usted. 

Tengo que darle la razón al forero Osona: hay gente con la que sólo vale el silencio.

Usted no está interesado en aprender nada, sólo en pontificar y despreciar lo que se le ofrece de buena fe.

Pues que le aproveche el cadmio y la ocratoxina A, y que tome usted cacaos muy ácidos y muy claros, si eso le hace feliz.

Corto y cierro


----------



## qbit (24 Ago 2017)

Siempre terminas haciendo lo que se te dijo que era la mejor opción y llegando a las conclusiones que ya se sabían, no sin antes rabiar, patalear e insultar, para terminar al final del proceso comiendo granos de cacao.

Para ese viaje no hacían falta tantas alforjas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Todo lo que usted necesita saber está en el hilo del cacao:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/278439-comprar-cacao-puro-desgrasado.html
> 
> ...





Smiling Jack dijo:


> En realidad sí que tienen bastante que ver.
> 
> Usted quiere consumir cacao por sus propiedades antioxidantes, como el OP de este hilo.
> 
> ...



:fiufiu:

Sigo esperando a que cite un mensaje mío en el que le haya insultado.

Puede si quiere usar éste, payaso ingrato


----------



## herreriko (24 Ago 2017)

sois unos cansinos dejar de upear esta PUTA MIERDA DE HILO


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> *Y sigue….*
> 
> No me diga mas: usted ya ha hecho un control de la calidad del cacao para que no le engañen en lo que compra...:XX: Si ya lo dije yo al principio: a partir de ahora todo el mundo ya dijo que los PH etc etc etc :XX:
> Si no es raro; si sucede en todos los hilos donde aparece alguien que aporta algo y los otros, hasta ese momento, ni flores…
> ...



Sí: el control de calidad se llama NO COMPRAR PROCESADO.

Mal te pueden engañar sobre los pormenores del proceso si compras la materia prima sin procesar. Por eso, como le dije incluso antes de que los moderadores nos lo trajeran como castigo divino, *lo mejor es comer directamente el grano crudo*.



jap dijo:


> ...Estoy intentando idear un sistema para comparar el PH (en liquido), de unos y otros, *aunque sea de forma relativa* y así poder comparar entre ellos aunque, teniendo muy claro que los valores no serán reales….Pero lo que a mi (nosotros) me interesa es ralacionar un PH con la pureza del cacao y un sistema para descubrirlo...
> 
> Mi amigo Emilio (nutricionista, medico y experto en cacao), me cuenta desde Los Angeles, la cantidad de manipulaciones a las que someten al cacao y lo que realmente estamos comiendo bajo la denominación de cacao puro; *por mucho que tenga la denominación de "orgánico" no podemos tener la garantía de que no tenga al menos trazas de productos químicos añadidos para eliminar algunos de sus componentes que, posteriormente, son eliminados con otros…*; en la composición final no lo tendrá, pero por el camino pueden quedar trazas peligrosas...



:fiufiu:

- El pH no es un indicador absoluto de pureza: check
- Lo mejor es comer grano crudo: check
- La etiqueta de orgánico no es garantía de mucho: check

Sólo le falta comparar la molienda de granos de cacao crudos (oscura como los cojones de un grillo) con su pasta de cacao cruda (color arcilla), concluir que el color *tampoco* es un indicador absoluto de pureza, y habrá llegado usted (por su cuenta, eso sí) a descubrir lo que aquí se le dijo.

Para mañana puede abrir un hilo sobre _las ventajas de cara al transporte de usar prismas de revolución cuya superficie curva sea equidistante a un eje central_, o sobre los sorprendentes efectos de mezclar _carbón, azufre y nitrato de potasio_.



---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 12:20 ----------




herreriko dijo:


> sois unos cansinos dejar de upear esta PUTA MIERDA DE HILO



Si no te gusta, es fácil: no lo leas.

Por lo demás, el hilo (a pesar de la presente deriva) sigue siendo netamente superior tanto en calidad de contenido como en temática al 99% de los hilos de burbuja, así que no sé de qué me hablas, con PUTA MIERDA DE HILO.


----------



## herreriko (24 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sí: el control de calidad se llama NO COMPRAR PROCESADO.
> 
> Mal te pueden engañar sobre los pormenores del proceso si compras la materia prima sin procesar. Por eso, como le dije incluso antes de que los moderadores nos lo trajeran como castigo divino, *lo mejor es comer directamente el grano crudo*.
> 
> ...



si leer no lo leo, el problema es que esto es un puto FOROCHAT ENTRE 4 GATOS que esta siempre en la primera pagina molestando.

este hilo es una puta mierda porque por muy buen contenido que tenga NO LE INTERESA A NADIE.

abriros un grupo en el telegram y debatís de este trillado tema.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ago 2017)

herreriko dijo:


> si leer no lo leo, el problema es que esto es un puto FOROCHAT ENTRE 4 GATOS que esta siempre en la primera pagina molestando.
> 
> este hilo es una puta mierda porque por muy buen contenido que tenga NO LE INTERESA A NADIE.
> 
> abriros un grupo en el telegram y debatís de este trillado tema.



236000 visitas tiene el hilo, está entre los 10 más visitados del subforo.
No, no le interesa a nadie...

(Eso, por cierto, son casi 15 veces más visitas que cualquiera de tus hilos, guardián de las esencias )


----------



## herreriko (24 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> 236000 visitas tiene el hilo, está entre los 10 más visitados del subforo.
> No, no le interesa a nadie...
> 
> (Eso, por cierto, son casi 15 veces más visitas que cualquiera de tus hilos, guardián de las esencias )



Por eso solo escribís vosotros, porque le interesa mucho a la gente las desacreditaciones que os haceis unos a otros como si fueseis talibanes del cacao

Enviado desde mi WAS-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ago 2017)

herreriko dijo:


> Por eso solo escribís vosotros, porque le interesa mucho a la gente las desacreditaciones que os haceis unos a otros como si fueseis talibanes del cacao
> 
> Enviado desde mi WAS-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



A ver, que igual no me sigue.

Una cosa es que la gente participe o no en el hilo. 
Que en efecto, no hay muchos participantes, y menos que va a haber con el triste camino que está tomando la cosa.

Y otra bien distinta es que a la gente le interese lo que aquí se escribe, la información que se da, las opiniones más o menos contrastadas, etc.

Ponga que en efecto intervienen cuatro gatos ¿Se puede llegar a más de 200.000 visitas sólo con las que generan los que escriben?

Obviamente, salvo que nos pasemos el puto día pulsando el F5, la respuesta es NO.

Aquí entra mucha gente que no escribe, pero lee. Y por eso, precisamente, hay que intentar que la información sea lo más fiable posible. Porque el que viene, viene a informarse.


----------



## herreriko (24 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> A ver, que igual no me sigue.
> 
> Una cosa es que la gente participe o no en el hilo.
> Que en efecto, no hay muchos participantes, y menos que va a haber con el triste camino que está tomando la cosa.
> ...



El hilo lleva abierto mas de 5 años y medio y tiene unos números que son una mierda si lo comparamos con otros hilos. 

Independientemente de eso el forochat que os traéis los cuatro matados aqui es LO QUE NO INTERESA UN CAGARRO A NADIE el hilo puede tener mucha información y valida, sobre todo para el que busca en google pero este hilo ya esta exprimido del todo y tiende a su fin solo vosotros estais manteniéndolo con vida a traves de talibanadas y Descalificaciones mutuas. No hay mas necio que el que no quiere verlo.hasta el triste hilo de ayn randiano2 del tiro con arco tiene mas exito. (otro hilo de mierda que deberia desaparecer de la página 1)

Enviado desde mi WAS-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (24 Ago 2017)

Parece que sí interesa a más gente que 4 gatos:

236.445 visitas en total / 729 mensajes = 324 visitas/mensaje.


----------



## barral (25 Ago 2017)

Aunque no tengo datos ni conocimiento, gracias a este hilo en primer lugar descubrí el Barry Callebaut y luego algunos más (que estoy pendiente de adquirir), pero sobre todo he aprendido y descubierto muchos aspectos que desconocía totalmente, así que por mi parte, un hilo genial . Aunque me sabe mal "ensuciarlo" con un post como este que no le aporta absolutamente nada de contenido. Pero aprovecho para agradecer las aportaciones y el compartir vuestro conocimiento y experiencias.

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (28 Ago 2017)

vaya cacao ::


----------



## chameleon (28 Ago 2017)

gracias 

antes de pillar el kit del alkalinización y el kit de alta precisión de PH

alguien me puede decir qué marca de supermercado, dentro de lo malas que son todas, debo comprar?

example: Lindt, Nestle, Valor....


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Ago 2017)

chameleon dijo:


> gracias
> 
> antes de pillar el kit del alkalinización y el kit de alta precisión de PH
> 
> ...



Entiendo que te refieres a chocolate. Este hilo va de cacao. De todos modos ahí voy y perdón por el off topic. Si me lo preguntas hace cosa de un año, te diría que el valor negro, o puro. Pero ahora, después de probar chocolates "pata negra" ( del clubdelchocolate ) te diría que cualquiera de las marcas conocidas por todos se parecen al chocolate de verdad como un huevo a una castaña. Es como cuando has comido siempre jamón serrano y un buen día pruebas un bellota 100% ibérico, y se te caen los lagrimones de lo increíblemente bueno que está.


----------



## qbit (29 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> El cacao, junto al Resveratrol (procede de la uva tinta) y la vitamina C son los mayores antioxidantes que existen



El cacao no es un antioxidante, sino una planta y su fruto.

El antioxidante más potente es la antaxantina:

Astaxantina| El Antioxidante Más Poderoso de la Naturaleza


----------



## chameleon (29 Ago 2017)

no soy químico, pero creo que los antioxidantes no funcionan como pensáis. el proceso es una larga cadena de compuestos entre los que se encuentran los antioxidantes conocidos (Vitamina C, etc). Por lo que he podido leer, los antioxidantes no funcionan solos, y necesitan de compuestos y pasos intermedios (decenas, tal vez cientos) para funcionar.

oh casualidad que estos compuestos intermedios son justamente los que encontramos en la comida normal, como las frutas. es decir, meterte una cucharada de vitamina C para el cuerpo es "raro", ya que carece del "contexto químico" natural que espera

funciona mejor comerte un melocotón que tomarte una pastilla con una dósis ultra-alta de vitamina C


----------



## angek (29 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> No me digas que el cacao es una planta?
> Estudia el listado de los antioxidantes descubiertos hasta el momento y veras que en _el cacao esta uno de los mas potentes, junto a las uvas rojas (resveratrol) y vitamina C_.
> 
> De todas formas, diga lo que diga, le sacaras punta; típico de los que nenes supuestamente listos de internet. Como veras yo ni me molesto en ponerte el listado; buscado tu
> ...



Naranja (alimento) ----> Vitamina C, Flavonoides (antioxidantes)

Uvas (alimento) ------> Resveratrol o Carotenoides (antioxidantes)

Cacao (alimento) ----> Procianidina o Epicatecina (antioxidantes)

No pasa nada por intentar comunicarse con algo de propiedad.

Edit: 

Aquí cuentan más:

Wikipedia-Health Benefits of Cocoa


----------



## qbit (29 Ago 2017)

chameleon dijo:


> creo que los antioxidantes no funcionan como pensáis. el proceso es una larga cadena de compuestos entre los que se encuentran los antioxidantes conocidos (Vitamina C, etc). Por lo que he podido leer, los antioxidantes no funcionan solos, y necesitan de compuestos y pasos intermedios (decenas, tal vez cientos) para funcionar.
> 
> oh casualidad que estos compuestos intermedios son justamente los que encontramos en la comida normal, como las frutas. es decir, meterte una cucharada de vitamina C para el cuerpo es "raro", ya que carece del "contexto químico" natural que espera
> 
> funciona mejor comerte un melocotón que tomarte una pastilla con una dósis ultra-alta de vitamina C



Valorar ciertas vitaminas sólo por sus propiedades antioxidantes (no digo que sea tu caso: es una aclaración) es como valorar las frutas sólo por su sabor. Las vitaminas intervienen en multitud de procesos bioquímicos en el cuerpo y que sean antioxidantes algunas de ellas es sólo una parte de sus virtuosas funciones.

Por eso, tomar grandes dosis de ciertas vitaminas hidrosolubles (como la C) es beneficioso para el cuerpo. Primero, porque se ha demostrado, y segundo (la explicación), porque ese "contexto químico" que mencionas que no se ingiere con la pastilla de vitamina C lo ingieres al comer la fruta y verdura, porque no vas a tomar sólo la pastilla de vitamina C, ¿verdad?, así que el resultado final es que ingieres igual esos nutrientes de acompañamiento con los que las vitaminas actúan en sinergia más la dosis alta de vitamina C en, por ejemplo, pastilla.


----------



## Rubencillo (29 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Eso parece…Se dan casos tan curiosos como la fructosa, que en zumo tiene las cualidades del azúcar (todas las malas cualidades) y sin embargo en su fruta natural, no…. Y esto es algo que me desespera pues nadie me explica la razón (supuesto se conozca) y, por lo tanto, ando perdido completamente.
> 
> .



La diferencia consiste en que al comer la pulpa, esta hace que los azúcares se liberen más despacio, según se va digiriendo esta. En cambio con el zumo te bebes todo ese azúcar de un tirón y en vaso, subiendo el azúcar en sangre de golpe.


----------



## ketdroid (30 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> Esa explicación es la habitual.
> Solo tiene el fallo de que no se cuenta que en la ingesta de fruta interviene un productor masivo de zumo, que no es mas que es el masticado de la fruta ¿Acaso este zumo es distinto que el que produce un exprimidor? Pues según aseguran los expertos, los resultados son absolutamente distintos...



Pienso que el factor fundamental son las enzimas. El hecho de que al masticar se absorba con cierta lentitud y que se conserve su capacidad alcalinizante tambien influye.

Si tenemos en cuenta que el oxigeno es muy oxidante (solo hay que observar una manzana mordida) cuando licuamos hay una gran mezcla con oxigeno y estas enzimas se echan a perder. Cosa que es menos intensa entre la saliva de la boca. 

Estas enzimas transforman la fructosa a glucosa o producto intermediario y no llegan a sobresaturar el higado.

Aun asi todo esto es especulativo. Lo que me llamo la atención sobre esto es que hay experimentos que añadiendo fruta a una dieta con azucar reduce la formación de higado graso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> *No solo eso, sino que tomando zumos, engordas y tomando las frutas enteras que los producen, no.* Esto a mi me sorprende y me tiene intrigado… Si es cierto lo que dice rubencillo, que se produce menos pico de azúcar en sangre (y menos pico de producción de insulina) pero con todo y eso...



Le indicaría un hilo que contiene respuestas a sus preguntas, pero, con la suerte que hemos tenido hasta ahora con eso...

Si me acepta la explicación, el motivo que subyace a esa aparente paradoja es en realidad bastante sencillo: lo que gobierna la ganancia o pérdida de peso no son las calorías (una mera descripción contable no es una explicación; decir que para volar hay que lograr un empuje superior al peso es como no decir nada, aunque sea formalmente cierto), sino el *equilibrio endocrino*.

En dicho equilibrio juega un papel muy relevante la *insulina*, encargada de regular la glucosa en sangre, y la *velocidad de absorción de glucosa* determina la cantidad de insulina que será necesaria para mantener la glucemia adecuada.

Un zumo de frutas, desprovisto de toda su pulpa y su fibra, es poco más que agua con azúcares simples: se asimila muy rápidamente, causa un pico de glucemia (porque la glucemia es un equilibrio metaestable: las gallinas que entran por las que salen) al que sigue un pico de insulina. Ese pico de insulina favorece la lipogénesis y bloquea la lipólisis (=engorda).

La fruta de la que salió ese zumo, con toda su pulpa y su fibra, tiene una velocidad de absorción mucho más baja. La misma cantidad de glucosa, sí, pero el flujo es más lento, con lo que para restablecer el equilibrio metaestable de la glucemia hace falta menos insulina

Como factor adicional, la fibra y la pulpa son mucho más saciantes que el mero zumo: es fácil beberse el zumo de tres o cuatro naranjas, pero ¿Y comerse las tres o cuatro naranjas, una detrás de otra?


----------



## ketdroid (30 Ago 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Le indicaría un hilo que contiene respuestas a sus preguntas, pero, con la suerte que hemos tenido hasta ahora con eso...
> 
> Si me acepta la explicación, el motivo que subyace a esa aparente paradoja es en realidad bastante sencillo: lo que gobierna la ganancia o pérdida de peso no son las calorías (una mera descripción contable no es una explicación; decir que para volar hay que lograr un empuje superior al peso es como no decir nada, aunque sea formalmente cierto), sino el *equilibrio endocrino*.
> 
> ...



Creo que no es suficiente para explicarlo. Por ejemplo se puede preparar un zumo que conserve la pulpa y fibra, y aun así ser nocivo. Por otro lado, se puede tomar alimentos d digestion lenta con azucar añadido como chocolate negro >80% cacao y los efectos del azúcar son evidentes. Más que si esa proporción de azúcar se hubiese tomado junto a fresas por ejemplo.

Hay algo que se nos escapa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Ago 2017)

jap dijo:


> *El Catedrático por la Universidad de Internet, ha encontrado la solución….(ha escuchado algunas campanas sobre el asunto...) * )) Y mis amigos investigadores nutricionistas en EEUU no ven claro el proceso y la razón, y siguen investigando (como muy bien intuye o conoce *Ketdriod* )…. Un departamento entero de un hospital universitario americano se esta dedicando a ello….
> Pero para nuestro Catedrático emérito , la cosa es sencilla y la solución esta en uno de sus famosos hilos…)
> 
> *¡Preséntese a Nobel que igual le dan el premio!* :XX:
> ...



Los resultados están ahí desde hace más de 50 años (y por supuesto, no son míos)

Los nutricionistas siguen investigando porque la respuesta es poco conveniente (=nadie gana dinero con ella)

Y me está bien empleado por querer explicarle nada a un inane que ya ha decidido de antemano que nada que yo diga puede tener ningún valor.

Usted se lo pierde


----------



## pintoranonimo (31 Ago 2017)

Woow... he aprendido mucho de este foro


----------



## Leunam (31 Ago 2017)

Buenas. 

¿puede comentar algo sobre ese u otros medidores geiger? 

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (31 Ago 2017)

pero no midas la.bolsa, saca el cacao y lo mides directamente


----------



## qbit (1 Sep 2017)

jap dijo:


> que es lo que yo me pongo en cada vaso de leche para el desayuno o la merienda.



La salud y la longevidad están correlacionadas con comer poco, comer pocas veces al día e incluso con ayunar de vez en cuando.

También, con la edad se pierde la capacidad del cuerpo para producir lactasa, aunque no sé si estará entre las enzimas que tomas.



Leunam dijo:


> ¿puede comentar algo sobre ese u otros medidores geiger?



Hay un hilo en este subforo sobre eso.


----------



## Leunam (1 Sep 2017)

jap dijo:


> ...
> A mi solo me falta terminar de poder analizar lo que comemos, salvo la radiactividad… Respecto al agua y el aire, ya tengo estudios y soluciones especificas para la contaminación de ambos...



Gracias a los dos, le he visto pero no me ha sacado de dudas.

He mirado el que Vd. tiene y también he visto éste:

Soeks Ecotester - Contador Geiger y Medidor de Nitrato: Amazon.es: Electrónica

Que mide radiación y nitratos en alimentos, pinchando una pequeña lanceta que tiene. Dicen que el sensor geiger es el mismo (SBM-20-1) y añade la medición de nitratos.

¿Alguno sabe algo?

No espero gran precisión, sólo una orientación de lo que hay.

Saludos


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Sep 2017)

Vaya una forma de reventar y destrozar un hilo que tiene el JAP.

Ya ni entro porque para ver al viejo dando lecciones de cuñadismo...


----------



## qbit (1 Sep 2017)

jap dijo:


>



A mí lo que me llama la atención es esa báscula. Me compré hace poco, antes de ver esa, una digital en Lidl porque su bajo precio me animó pero no sé si es fiable (tiene precisión de 1 gramo). : Tendré que medir diversas cosas repetidas veces.
ienso:


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Sep 2017)

No lo he probado, pero parece interesante

Derivados del Cacao
Vaina de Cacao


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Sep 2017)

qbit dijo:


> A mí lo que me llama la atención es esa báscula. Me compré hace poco, antes de ver esa, una digital en Lidl porque su bajo precio me animó pero no sé si es fiable (tiene precisión de 1 gramo). : Tendré que medir diversas cosas repetidas veces.
> ienso:



Es una balanza de precisión para fórmulas magistrales.

Mi madre tenía una en su farmacia, con pesos de hasta 0.05 gramos


----------



## janchy (17 Sep 2017)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No lo he probado, pero parece interesante
> 
> Derivados del Cacao
> Vaina de Cacao



Los granos enteros salen mejor de precio que en amazon, con respecto a la vaina entera lo suyo sería saber cuantos granos vienen por vaina y el precio. Alguien ha comprado en esta web?


----------



## pamplinero (18 Sep 2017)

qbit dijo:


> A mí lo que me llama la atención es esa báscula. Me compré hace poco, antes de ver esa, una digital en Lidl porque su bajo precio me animó pero no sé si es fiable (tiene precisión de 1 gramo). : Tendré que medir diversas cosas repetidas veces.
> ienso:



Es una bascula de precision, para joyeros o farmaceuticos, por ejemplo. Tiene rango de miligramos. Si ves a la derecha, tiene como unas laminas pequeñas, son las pesas de miligramos. Y a la izquierda, las pesas mas "normales" o usuales, que son en gramos. Son bastante caras y aparatosas.

Los camellos altostanding, tambien las usan.


----------



## osona (18 Sep 2017)

"Los camellos altostanding, tambien las usan"
Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta, jajajajaja (es broma)


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Sep 2017)

Supongo que ya lo habrán dicho miles de veces en este jilo, pero en mercadona venden botes de cacao puro desgrasado.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Sep 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Supongo que ya lo habrán dicho miles de veces en este jilo, pero en mercadona venden botes de cacao puro desgrasado.



Es la marca blanca de Valor, si te refieres al botecito marrón/grisáceo.

Nunca he entendido por qué sacaron (los de Valor) una marca blanca más económica, salvo que Mercadona se lo exigiera. Porque en efecto es el mismo.

¿Sabéis si venden cacao puro* no-desgrasado* en los súper habituales? A mí ya me gusta el Valor, pero tengo curiosidad por el sabor.


----------



## joeljoan (1 Oct 2017)

En Cataluña


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Oct 2017)

Rescatando el hilo del oprobio y ostracismo, responsabilidad en parte del que suscribe por alimentar trolles, les cuento una nueva (y malhadada) experiencia cacaotera.

Estaba avisado, Osona ya nos contó lo que pasa si tratas de moler granos de cacao con un molinillo de muelas.

Pero ya se sabe que nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena.

Me compré un molinillo (malo, de los chinos) el domingo pasado. De esos que parecen tradicionales, con su base de madera, su cajoncito, su muela de cerámica...

Una cosa así:







Un mojón, seguro, pero tampoco está la vida para gastarse más en experimentos.

En efecto, el resultado de la molienda es que se forma una pasta pegajosa que se queda adherida a la muela, obstruye por completo el mecanismo y requiere desmontar todo el cacharro para rascar la pasta de cacao.

Lo poco que pasa por la muela antes de que la pasta de cacao ciegue los huecos es un granulado *homogéneo, pero mucho más grueso que el que obtenía con el molinillo de cuchillas*.

Sin embargo, la *pasta de cacao* rascada de la muela es, sencillamente, *celestial*: aromática, untuosa, sin partículas sólidas apreciables. Si no fuera tan soberanamente COÑAZO el tema de moler, desmontar y rascar, esa pasta sería mi nueva forma favorita de degustar cacao...

Se me ocurre que tengo que probar a sumergir la muela en agua (muy) caliente y agitar, para ver si eso facilita que la pasta se despegue sola; si sólo tengo que pelar, moler y desmontar, pero no hace falta rascar, igual estaría dispuesto al follón, aunque sólo sea para fiestas de guardar.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2017 at 08:59 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Es la marca blanca de Valor, si te refieres al botecito marrón/grisáceo.
> 
> Nunca he entendido por qué sacaron (los de Valor) una marca blanca más económica, salvo que Mercadona se lo exigiera. Porque en efecto es el mismo.
> 
> ¿Sabéis si venden cacao puro* no-desgrasado* en los súper habituales? A mí ya me gusta el Valor, pero tengo curiosidad por el sabor.



Cacao puro en polvo no desgrasado es imposible: si no le quitas nada de grasa al cacao, sencillamente lo que sale *no es polvo, sino pasta*, una especie de "nocilla" (o más bien, la nocilla pretende ser una especie de pasta de cacao rebajada y cuya manteca ha sido sustituida por grasa de palma).

A lo más que llegamos es a buscar polvo de cacao poco desgrasado, y en eso (salvo un bote de "the Rain" 24+% M.G. que venden en _chocolat factory_ a precios de escándalo) CasaLuker no tiene competencia.


----------



## Raullucu (26 Oct 2017)

Hola, compas, una cuestión:

En amazon también disponen de manteca de cacao Casa Luker: (http://amzn.eu/eMjRIiz), ¿podría utilizarse para mejorar la taza de leche con su cacao en polvo? Por mejorar me refiero no sólo al sabor, sino para incrementar el % de grasa de la mezcla. Entiendo que en cuanto a capacidad de disolverse en la leche, no debería haber problema si esta está caliente.

También os pediría vuestra opinión acerca de su conservación, si se enranciaría con facilidad (1Kg me duraría unos cuantos meses) y, en caso afirmativo, si mantenerlo en el frigo ralentizaría el proceso.

Salu2.


----------



## sada (31 Oct 2017)

se me ha terminado el cacao 100% del mercadona creo que voy a robar el 
CasaLuker - Cacao en Polvo Natural 22-24% No Alcalinizado 1kg
CasaLuker - Cacao en Polvo Natural 22-24% No Alcalinizado 1kg: Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas


----------



## burbumori073 (1 Nov 2017)

Sabemos algo de si lild sacará este año su cacao, sino recuerdo mal el año pasado fue por estas fechas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cazarr (1 Nov 2017)

Veo que los cacaos que ofrece Amazon como el de Casa Luker rondan los 15€/kg que, si no me equivoco, es más o menos lo mismo que los cacaos comerciales, como Valor. ¿Es tal cual o hay truco? Siendo así me parece que voy a dejar el Valor, que aunque me gusta si puedo pillar uno mejor al mismo precio...


----------



## sada (2 Nov 2017)

yo estoy esperando a que llegue mi pedido de amazon.


----------



## Raullucu (2 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Veo que los cacaos que ofrece Amazon como el de Casa Luker rondan los 15€/kg que, si no me equivoco, es más o menos lo mismo que los cacaos comerciales, como Valor. ¿Es tal cual o hay truco? Siendo así me parece que voy a dejar el Valor, que aunque me gusta si puedo pillar uno mejor al mismo precio...



Pásate a Luker o Barry Callebaut pero ya.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Nov 2017)

¿Cacao puro? No tiene nada que ver con el colacao ni con el chocolate eh! Es amargo y muy sano. ¿Seguro que lo deseas?

Si la respuesta es afirmativa:

Cacao puro, diferencias entre cacao, cocoa, y todos sus productos derivados - Daniscience


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Nov 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> ¿Cacao puro? No tiene nada que ver con el colacao ni con el chocolate eh! Es amargo y muy sano. ¿Seguro que lo deseas?
> 
> Si la respuesta es afirmativa:
> 
> Cacao puro, diferencias entre cacao, cocoa, y todos sus productos derivados - Daniscience



Dani, Dani...

No vengas a enseñar a tu padre a hacer hijos _espameando_, que pa eso ya teníamos a Jap ::

Sin acritud te lo digo, ojo.

EDIT: y unos detallitos que te ofrezco de buena fe para que le des una vuelta al post:

1.- Lo de la primera foto no son granos de cacao, sino granos repelados y troceados (nibs). El fruto del cacao es una suerte de mazorca, en cuyo interior están los granos de cacao.

Los granos están recubiertos de un tegumento (como las almendras) llamado cascarilla, que es muy rico en fibra. Los nibs son el resultado de *descascarillar y trocear los granos*, y a veces también se les aplica calor para facilitar el descascarillado.

Así, los nibs pueden ser crudos (en realidad, pelados a "baja temperatura", <50º) o tostados

2.- Los propios granos de cacao enteros son relativamente más difíciles de conseguir (en este hilo hay enlaces), y también se venden crudos o tostados. Además, las diferentes variedades y orígenes aportan distintos aromas, sabores, % de m.g., etc

3.- El cacao en polvo no es el resultado de prensar en frío, entre otras cosas porque al prensar el grano lo que se obtiene es *pasta de cacao*. Además, el cacao en polvo *siempre* es parcialmente desgrasado, porque si no, no sería polvo: sería pasta. Y el grano puro tiene más bien entre un 45 y un 50% de m.g. en ningún caso llega al 60%

4.- En ningún caso se acidifica el cacao, que ya es de por sí bastante ácido. De hecho, lo normal en Europa es alcalinizarlo (proceso Van Houten, u holandés) para mejorar su suavidad, color y *solubilidad*, y reducir el amargor.

Así, se pueden encontrar cacaos en polvo alcalinizados o no alcalinizados, pero nunca acidificados.

Y como decía, no se hace porque sea más barato, sino porque es menos áspero al paladar y más fácil de disolver. Es una cuestión de gustos, más que de economía.

5.- El cacao puro desgrasado no tiene por qué dejar de ser puro. Eso ya es una cuestión semántica, puro significa sin mezcla. Mientras *sólo le quites y no le añadas*, el cacao sigue siendo puro (aunque no completo, claro)

6.- La mayor parte de los antioxidantes del cacao está en la fracción magra, así que, en realidad, al desgrasar, se logra una mayor concentración. Otra historia es que en función del proceso de desgrasado se destruya buena parte de los antioxidantes (sobre todo con el tostado, por eso yo procuro tomar el grano crudo, y para nota, recién molido), o que la manteca de cacao sea una grasa saludable y por tanto muy aconsejable para alimentación LCHF o cetogénica. Pero en cuanto a poder antioxidante, tiene más el cacao desgrasado "en frío" (=sin tostar) que el grano crudo.


----------



## sada (3 Nov 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Dani, Dani...
> 
> No vengas a enseñar a tu padre a hacer hijos _espameando_, que pa eso ya teníamos a Jap ::
> 
> ...



da gusto leerte


----------



## angek (6 Nov 2017)

Me autoquoteo por un asunto relacionado con este hilo. 

Este fin de semana, he estado intentando fabricarme un colacao creíble con cacao, maca en polvo y xylitol. Está bebible, por lo menos. 

Ahora me queda hacerme o encontrar el malteado de kola, que parece harina tostada, en realidad.

¿Sabeis más de esto?




> montella dijo:
> 
> 
> > Siendo justos utilizaba ColaCao 0%:XX:
> ...


----------



## Cazarr (7 Nov 2017)

Oíd: ¿es "malo" tomar cacao puro con el estómago vacío? Hoy no he desayunado, me he tomado dos cacaos puros (Valor) con leche y además de ponerme más nervioso de lo normal me están dando unos buenos retortijones. ::


----------



## Raullucu (7 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Oíd: ¿es "malo" tomar cacao puro con el estómago vacío? Hoy no he desayunado, me he tomado dos cacaos puros (Valor) con leche y además de ponerme más nervioso de lo normal me están dando unos buenos retortijones. ::



Dependerá de lo acostumbrado que estés a la teobromina, como pudieras estar, p.ej., a la cafeína. Dependiendo del cacao en polvo puede llegar a concentraciones del 10% (según la wikipedia), pero me parece un valor excesivo. El 2% que también menciona me parece más razonable.
Respecto a los retortijones, supongo que también depende de cada uno: yo me tomo una taza con Barry y no noto nada. Se la toma un amigo que también le da al cacao de verdad y tiene que salir corriendo al baño. Ahora bien, sí que noto más sosiego estomacal ahora que tomo el Casa Luker frente a cuando tomaba el otro.

Salu2.


----------



## sada (8 Nov 2017)

Mi cacao casa Luker ha llegado ; no es caro porque en un kilo y está muy bueno. Ya no vuelvo a comprar el de mercadona ni el valor 0


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> Mi cacao casa Luker ha llegado ; no es caro porque en un kilo y está muy bueno. Ya no vuelvo a comprar el de mercadona ni el valor 0



"Valor 0", qué premonitorio nombre...


----------



## Chapapote1 (8 Nov 2017)

Bueno, lo refloto. Después de mucho leer he decidido probar el cacao puro. He ido al super de al lado de casa sin muchas esperanzas y sorpresa:







A 3.88€ los 250gr. Lo acabo de probar con leche y sí, es cierto, tiene un sabor algo amargo. Pero se puede tomar.


----------



## burbumori073 (9 Nov 2017)

El lunes 20 ponen a la venta el cacao en polvo belbake en lidl a 1,99. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar (9 Nov 2017)

si quiero cacao para hacer te, como debo comprarlo?


----------



## -H- (11 Nov 2017)

Hola
Ya me cepille el primer kilo de Casa Luker, lo como por la mañana en el porridgue de avena con unas pasas y maravilla, tomo como una cucharada sopera colmada ¿es mucho?
Ahora me he comprobado un kilo de nibs de esta marca
Sevenhills Wholefoods Puntas de Cacao Crudo Orgánico (Nibs) 1kg: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal
Es buena marca?
como se consumen? probé a echarlos enteros a cocer al porridgue y no se deshacen y quedan como amargos ¿algún truquillo?


----------



## qbit (11 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Veo que los cacaos que ofrece Amazon como el de Casa Luker rondan los 15€/kg que, si no me equivoco, es más o menos lo mismo que los cacaos comerciales, como Valor. ¿Es tal cual o hay truco?



El truco de Valor es el desconocimiento de la gente.




burbumori073 dijo:


> El lunes 20 ponen a la venta el cacao en polvo belbake en lidl a 1,99.



Lo mejor de ese es el precio, y de calidad para ese precio muy bien también. ¿Cómo te has enterado de la fecha en que lo ponen a la venta?


----------



## burbumori073 (11 Nov 2017)

qbit dijo:


> El truco de Valor es el desconocimiento de la gente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparece en el catálogo de Lidl.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stockman (12 Nov 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pásate a Luker o Barry Callebaut pero ya.



Son estos dos?


Barry Callebaut extra Brute cacao en polvo 1kg: Amazon.es: Hogar

CasaLuker - Cacao en Polvo Natural 22-24% No Alcalinizado 1kg: Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas

Tengo que comprar y me apetece probar algo mejor que el Valor. Cual de los dos es mejor?


----------



## Raullucu (12 Nov 2017)

stockman dijo:


> Son estos dos?
> 
> 
> Barry Callebaut extra Brute cacao en polvo 1kg: Amazon.es: Hogar
> ...



Esos mismos.

Edito, porque no había leído la última pregunta:

Te diría que el Casa Luker. Una vez probado el Barry tardas en acostumbrarte al Luker porque te parece que tiene menos sabor, pero a la larga yo he terminado prefiriéndolo, me siente mejor al estómago y además como no está alcalinizado, eso que te llevas.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Nov 2017)

Los que venden en los supers, son todos basura, a no ser que quieras ese cacao para reposteria, que seas pastelero, etc....

Están TODOS ALCALINIZADOS, yo también caí al principio, y compré del Valor, pero luego me dí cuenta de que eso era mierda, pierde todo lo saludable.

Diferencias entre el cacao natural y el alcalinizado | Observatorio del Cacao



¿Y qué es eso de desgrasado?, las grasas del cacao son de putísima madre, allí es dónde está todo lo bueno y sano.


Yo uso este, orgánico, SIN ALCALINIZAR (se nota en el color, que es arenoso, el alcalinizado es cobrizo y negruzco "quemado"), y SEMIDESGRASADO.

LOS CACAOS BUENOS BUENOS, SI LO QUIERES CONSUMIR POR SALUD, DEBEN DE TENER COMO UN MINIMO 20% de GRASAS VEGETALES DEL FRUTO LLENA DE ACIDOS GRASOS ABSOLUTAMENTE SALUDABLES.

Esto es cacao saludable, no alcalinizado, bio y semidesgrasado.

https://www.herbolarionavarro.es/me...fb8d27136e95/C/A/CACAO-POLVO-PURO-250gr_1.jpg


Hay otras marcas, de la casa "El Granero" y de importación directa de Colombia, Venezuela y Ecuador.


----------



## masia (12 Nov 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Esos mismos.



Ni más ni menos, ya voy por el 6º o 7º paquete de Casa Luker, y ni pensar en cambiarlo.


----------



## stockman (19 Nov 2017)

Ya tengo el casa luker en casa.

Por curiosidad, cuantos gramos soleis tomar en un dia? Le he puesto 10gr a los 100gr de avena del desayuno y un cazo de proteina sabor chocolate, todo mexclado con agua hirviendo (me ha quedado demasiado pastoso, tendre que ponerle mas agua) y la digestion ha sido tirando a lenta...


----------



## Raullucu (20 Nov 2017)

stockman dijo:


> Ya tengo el casa luker en casa.
> 
> Por curiosidad, cuantos gramos soleis tomar en un dia? Le he puesto 10gr a los 100gr de avena del desayuno y un cazo de proteina sabor chocolate, todo mexclado con agua hirviendo (me ha quedado demasiado pastoso, tendre que ponerle mas agua) y la digestion ha sido tirando a lenta...



A una taza de leche de unos 250ml le pongo una buena cucharilla de postre, serán algo más de 10g.


----------



## sada (20 Nov 2017)

uy yo le pongo más...así baja el bote


----------



## stockman (20 Nov 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> A una taza de leche de unos 250ml le pongo una buena cucharilla de postre, serán algo más de 10g.



Pues creo que una sopera que le puse ayer me marcaba menos de 10gr


----------



## Raullucu (20 Nov 2017)

stockman dijo:


> Pues creo que una sopera que le puse ayer me marcaba menos de 10gr



Mañana por la mañana lo peso, mecagoenlaleche, que me has hecho dudar. ienso:


----------



## Cazarr (21 Nov 2017)

Me ha llegado el Casa Luker. Primera impresión, ni fu ni fa.

¿Cómo se abren correctamente estas bolsas, por cierto? ::

¿Cómo lo preparáis?

He seguido el mismo modus operandi que cuando me preparo un cacao Valor: tazón de leche (200-250 ml), calentar minuto y medio al microondas, espolvorear el cacao —yo echo 3 cucharaditas muy colmadas por la mañana; equivaldrían a dos soperas, creo— y remover. Hoy lo he hecho con cuchara en vez de con tenedor, por lo que se me han quedado unos gramos en forma de grumos sin disolver.

Más tarde volveré a hacerme otro con algo más de cacao y mejor disuelto, pero a priori no noto gran diferencia.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Me ha llegado el Casa Luker. Primera impresión, ni fu ni fa.
> 
> ¿Cómo se abren correctamente estas bolsas, por cierto? ::
> 
> ...



Tienes que tener en cuenta que has pasado de un alcalinizado muy desgrasado (más soluble, de sabor suave y "líquido") a un no alcalinizado muy poco desgrasado (más difícil de disolver, bastante más amargo, y de textura más untuosa), con lo que estás comparando cosas que son totalmente diferentes.

Si no te lo esperabas y estás acostumbrado al cacao alcalino, el shock puede joderte la experiencia por completo.

Recomendaciones: 

- Asegúrate de disolverlo muy, muy bien, para lo cual necesitas que el disolvente esté bastante (muy) caliente.

- La leche se funde buena parte del poder antioxidante del cacao, y enmascara el aroma. Prueba con agua (hirviendo o casi), o con café 

- Si te resulta demasiado amargo, endúlzalo un poquito con miel o con stevia... o con un chorrito de leche de coco 

- También le puedes dar toquecitos con canela, nuez moscada, una pizca de sal para potenciar el sabor...


----------



## Cazarr (21 Nov 2017)

Gracias, voy a repetir ahora un tazón de leche con lo que yo llamo "método lento"  (el que ha dicho Seiyuro). Si no lo hago es por pereza y porque con el Valor me bastaba calentar la leche.

Sí he notado dos cosas que también habéis dicho vosotros: cierto "tufillo" que yo diría "afrutado" del Casa Luker (que por cierto me ha recordado a un "cacao bio" que me malvendieron en un herbolario a precio de oro, con más edulcorante que cacao :, y que como le pasa a Seiyuro, voy a necesitar más cucharaditas de Casa Luker para encontrar el sabor a mi gusto.

Del Valor, como decía, solía echarme tres cucharadas de café con leche colmadas. La misma cantidad del Casa Luker, sin embargo, no ha bastado para ocultar el sabor a leche.

Por la noche probaré un tazón con agua, que también llevaba tiempo queriendo probar el cacao con agua.

Gracias.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Por la noche probaré un tazón con agua, que también llevaba tiempo queriendo probar el cacao con agua.
> 
> Gracias.



Pista: ¿os suena el libro de Laura Esquivel (mejicana, como los mayas y aztecas) "como agua para chocolate"?


----------



## Raullucu (22 Nov 2017)

Hola:

Finalmente he adquirido la manteca de cacao de casa Luker para experimentar con la leche con cacao. 

El paquete es de 1kg, formato de chips y viene envasado al vacío, lo que me hace suponer que tiene algo que ver con mi temor al enranciado de las grasas, o al menos a intentar que no ocurra durante el periodo antes de llegar al consumidor final. Así que he sacado unos pocos chips y los he metido en un tarro de cristal en la nevera. El resto del paquete lo he dejado cerrado lo mejor que pude y almacenado en un lugar fresco.
Pese a no estar desodorizado, no noto que desprenda aroma alguno. He metido un chip directamente en la boca y, por supuesto, se derrite inmediatamente cubriéndote toda la boca de una película de grasa de sabor neutro y que sólo recuerda al sabor del cacao después de un rato de habertelo tragado todo.
A la taza de leche le he puesto el cacao en polvo de siempre y he añadido 3 chips. La grasa se queda arriba y le da más consistencia a la preparación, que teniendo en cuenta que es leche semi se agradece, pero no noto que aporte nada desde el punto de vista organoléptico.
En resumen, con la manteca la mezcla no está más buena, pero me quedo con que aprovecho sus propiedades y que mejoro el % de M.G. de la preparación. Eso sí, los labios te quedan nutridos nutridos.

Salu2.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Nov 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Finalmente he adquirido la manteca de cacao de casa Luker para experimentar con la leche con cacao.
> 
> ...



Visto lo visto, igual le sale más a cuenta (y más barato, y con interesantes propiedades adicionales) engrasar con aceite de coco (esos MCT's, que no paren)

O si no le agrada el aroma a coco, aceite de coco desodorizado


----------



## Raullucu (22 Nov 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Visto lo visto, igual le sale más a cuenta (y más barato, y con interesantes propiedades adicionales) engrasar con aceite de coco (esos MCT's, que no paren)
> 
> O si no le agrada el aroma a coco, aceite de coco desodorizado



¿El desodorizado es inocuo? Mira que el coco me gusta, pero con el aceite no puedo, no sé el porqué, lo intenté alguna vez en el café pero me tuve que volver a la mantequilla para el bulletproof.


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2017)

ayer compré aceite de coco del mercadona. huele genial y mas cantidad y menor precio que el que compraba en la tienda de productos orgánicos.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2017)

Exactamente 2 años después, Lidl vuelve a traer su marca de cacao en polvo Belbake producido en Alemania, como anticipó otro forero hace un par de semanas.

El precio es el mismo que 2 años atrás, 1'99 €/250 g. Tiene *certificación UTZ*. Ahora lleva sólo cacao en polvo con un 20-22% de manteca de cacao, mientras que hace 2 años tenía también carbonato potásico como corrector de acidez.


----------



## AtomAnt (29 Nov 2017)

Mi bolsa de Luker se acaba y toca pasar por caja. De momento no lo cambio, pero la curiosidad me puede y buscando buscando encontré este:

Chocolat Madagascar 'Grand Cru de Sambirano' Cacao en Polvo No Alcalinizado 1kg: Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas

¿Alguien lo conoce?


----------



## Cazarr (29 Nov 2017)

Igual tengo el paladar chocolatero un pelín atrofiado, pero después de varios días a mí personalmente el Casa Luker me ha parecido similar al Valor. Desde luego no más malo; si acaso, mejor. Pero digamos que no me parece sublime, aunque estoy contento. Salvo que la composición nutricional sea mejor, creo que tanto me daría uno u otro.

Por el precio seguiré consumiendo los dos. El Valor me excita más, así que lo seguiré tomando por las mañanas para activarme y dejaré el Casa Luker para las tarde-noches.

Me decidí a probar también el Casa Luker con agua en vez de leche. No me gustó nada. :: Sabe a café. Demasiado amargo para mi gusto, yo detesto el café. Pero al que le guste le aconsejo que lo pruebe.


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ completamente seguro que no es alcalinizado ? me extrañaría sobremanera que de repente se conviertan en el no-alcalinizado no-desgrasado más barato del mercado de la noche a la mañana... máxime sabiendo que la fábrica donde se produce en Alemania ( si es que se sigue produciendo en el mismo sitio ) se dedica a re-envasar su cacao alcalinizado para marcas blancas . ¿ Alguien puede poner la referencia ?



Yo he contado lo que pone en la caja. Todavía no lo he probado porque aplico la política FIFO a la comida (primero me como lo más antiguo), así que lo probaré cuando se me acabe el cacao actual.

Es la habitual promoción de Lidl que sacan en este mes, aunque el año pasado no lo hicieron, con un precio bajísimo (en comparación con otras marcas).

Yo lo que daba por hecho es que antes estaba alcalinizado y no se molestaban en decirlo (¿como hacen casi todas las marcas?) y además le echaban ese corrector de acidez en la lista de ingredientes y por eso lo indicaban, mientras que ahora puede que siga alcalinizado igual sólo que sin echarle el corrector de acidez adicional. O a lo mejor es que no está alcalinizado, pero parece demasiado raro, sí. A ver si poniendo la composición nutricional deducís algo:

Por 100 g.:
Energía: 368 kcal
Grasas: 20'7 g. (saturadas: 12'5 g.)
Hidratos carbono: 8'7 g. (azúcares: 0'5 g.)
Proteínas: 19'8 g.
Sal: 0'08 g.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Me sigo fiando más de la certificación kosher... la cual tiene el Casa Luker .



¿En qué afecta esa certificación a la calidad del cacao? Creía que era sólo para carnes y tal.


----------



## masia (29 Nov 2017)

Hola Seiyuro:
........Casa Luker, afamada casa de café colombiano........... "ejem, ejem"
En temas de cacao, El Casa Luker, para mí, no tengo discusión, pero si hablamos de café, entonces ya podríamos discrepar largo y tendido.


----------



## masia (30 Nov 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Aquí no puedo hacer otra cosa que darte la razón, pues ya lo he comentado en alguna ocasión: no tomo café. Me encanta su aroma, pero si lo tomo no duermo en 72 horas mínimo ( no estoy exagerando ) , consecuentemente... de café no tengo ni la más remota idea más allá de las pocas nociones que comentaba *Osona* por aquí ( que los molinillos de café de aspas son una atrocidad destroza cafés y que el café decente hay que comprarlo en grano ... y poco más ) .
> 
> Por pura curiosidad, ¿ tan malo es el café Luker ?



A ver Seiyuro, ante todo tengo que decirte que como marca de café, Casa Luker, no me suena de nada, y eso que estoy un poco "enteradillo" del tema.
Colombia es el 2º productor del mundo de café, después de Brasil, y tienen cafés de diferentes calidades, y lo más importante es distinguir " EL ORIGEN" del grano.
Para no alargar más el tema en como hablar de vino Don Simón, y Rioja Gran Reserva de la viña tal o cual, o sea todo es vino español, pero en la copa, la diferencia es enorme.
Me explico???


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Nov 2017)

Yo compro nibs de cacao, es lo único que puedes considerar cacao de verdad.

Sunfood, Nibs chocolate cacao, 8 oz (227 g) - iHerb.com

8 euros y tienes para meses y meses, son un pequeño capricho no es para comerselos de una sentada. Aunque dado su sabor amargo os aseguro que tampoco dan ganas 

Es también un supresor del apetito bastante potente. Bueno para arreglar tu adicción al azúcar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Nov 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> Yo compro nibs de cacao, es lo único que puedes considerar cacao de verdad.
> 
> Sunfood, Nibs chocolate cacao, 8 oz (227 g) - iHerb.com
> 
> ...



Si te vas a poner exquisito, déjate de nibs (que no sabes dónde han estado) y compra directamente el grano crudo.

Les voy a decir una cosa: le estoy perdiendo el gusto al CasaLuker, es que comparado con grano crudo recién molido (aunque la mezcla salga con _paluegos_, te pongas como te pongas) no hay color.

De las cinco variedades que le compré a Arne en verano (de las que me quedan apenas un puñado de cada :´(), mi favorito indiscutible es el Java A (que por motivos evidentes ya se me ha acabado), seguido por el Trinidad.

El Porcelana, o estaba chungo, o es más nombre que otra cosa, porque no me convence nada.

Y los otros dos, el Baracoa y el Sur del Lago, bien, pero no tan bien como los dos primeros.

EDIT: cuando vuelva a pedir, que será dentro de poco, intentaré probar algunas variedades que se me quedaron en el tintero (v.g. Chuao, que llevaba agotado ni se sabe), pero Java A y Trinidad son seguros.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 09:05 ----------




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> La mejor manera de distinguirlo definitivamente si no lo indican - honestamente me da miedo decirlo por si invoco de vuelta a zapatones , ahora que estamos tan tranquilos - seguramente sea medír su nivel de PH ( ya lo he dicho ) , aunque realmente... se suele distinguír simplemente mirando su color ( el alcalinizado suele tener una tonalidad marrón bastante oscuro ) u olor ( más alcoholizado el no alcalino ) , además de tener ( el no alcalino ) un aspecto ligeramente más terroso .



Si las ideas del _piernas_ no eran malas, aunque tuviera errores de base y se negara en redondo a dejarse corregir.

De hecho, al menos para mí su irrupción fue un revulsivo que me llevó a investigar más y ampliar mi conocimiento sobre la vida del cacao y cómo aprovechar al máximo sus propiedades nutricionales. Y de tonto no tiene un pelo.

Ahora, la educación y la humildad, se le debieron de morir en algún momento. Nadie es perfecto, supongo.


----------



## Leunam (30 Nov 2017)

Buenas, leo casi todo lo que ponéis, gracias por los aportes.

Por si alguno no lo conoce, hay extensiones de navegador (como keepa en firefox) que permiten ver la evolución de precios del producto en amazon en la propia página, os pongo el ejemplo del madagascar del que habláis, es la gráfica de abajo del pantallazo, que como curiosidad, también podéis ver en el enlace que genera (y os pego a continuación).

https://dyn.keepa.com/pricehistory.png?domain=es&asin=B06XWRH2PC

Saludos


----------



## rubasic (1 Dic 2017)

Ayer compre el cacao ese del lidl...en vistas a ver si convierto esto del cacao Premium en mi nueva afición, tras meses de leeros entre asombrado y maravillado...

Lo tomé después de cenar, con una mezcolanza de agua y leche. Agua hervida. Puse 2 cucharaditas del cacao. Creo que me pasé, con una hubiera valido. Lo probé tal cual, y estaba rico, fuerte olor y recuerdo al chocolate a la taza de toda la vida, aún algo insípido. Le puse una cucharadita de azúcar, y mejoró bastante. He de decir que estoy bastante deshabituado del azúcar, el café de las mañanas muchos días lo tomo sin endulzar, pero éste cacao era digamos algo arduo de tomar, creo que si hubiera puesto una cucharadita sólo de cacao lo hubiera tomado sin endulzar. 

No se si será por ello o que, pero me produjo un poderoso efecto relajante, casi narcótico diría...caí a la cama rendido a los minutos cómo hacia tiempo no recordaba...

Bien. Pues parece que me gustó. Hoy para desayunar, después de muchísimos años haciendo café, siendo algo inevitable ya parte de l hábito muy arraigado, me ha apetecido tomar cacao...con mis 2 tostadas con AOVE, mitad leche mitad agua, al punto de hervor, cta y 1/2 de cacao y cta de azúcar. Una grata experiencia...


----------



## CrazyExpat (1 Dic 2017)

Que opinais de comprar directamente el grano y molero en casa?

Habia visto este:
Granos de cacao enteros ecológicos crudos - 1kg (De certificación ecológica): Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas

Alguna experiencia con el? Yo suelo comprar de esta marca alguna proteina vegana, nibs y siempre he quedado satisfecho.

Un saludo!


----------



## janchy (1 Dic 2017)

CrazyExpat dijo:


> Que opinais de comprar directamente el grano y molero en casa?
> 
> Habia visto este:
> Granos de cacao enteros ecológicos crudos - 1kg (De certificación ecológica): Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas
> ...



Casi 30 leuros el kilo no es un poco caro?


----------



## masia (1 Dic 2017)

janchy dijo:


> Casi 30 leuros el kilo no es un poco caro?



Depende de como lo mires.
El Famoso cacao el polvo Casa Luker, que es una maravilla y lo llevo usando de hace tiempo, sale a 17 euros/kg, y aquí hablamos de un producto de "casi" del árbol a la bolsa, o sea poca manipulacíon tiene.
Y un kg. en semilla entera, que no tiene el proceso de nibs, no te lo comes como si fueran palomitas.


----------



## Punzante (5 Dic 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Precisamente... si hojeas un poco el final del hilo ... en eso estamos unos cuantos desde hace un tiempo .
> 
> *Smiling Jack* nos comentaba recientemente que prácticamente prefiere moler grano antes que consumir el cacao en polvo que se recomienda ultimamente.
> 
> ...



Buenas a todos.
Soy nuevo en el foro aunque llevo más de dos años leyendo.
he encontrado este hilo y me ha resultado muy interesante pues soy fanático del cacao, aunque no había pasado del Valor de más alta concentración. He dado ya el paso a probar el cacao si alcalinizar casa Luker y lo espero en unos días con gran interés.
Estoy siguiendo con interés vuestra próxima prueba con granos naturales; 
he visto la página de la web alemana pero buscando en internet he encontrado Cacao Venezuela delta
Productos
que aunque sólo es de Venezuela tiene un precio incluso mejor que en la web germana.
Pero resulta además que rebuscando más he encontrado en Amazon todos los cacaos de esta misma marca y al mismo precio que en su web
Amazon.es: Cacao Venezuela Delta: Industria, empresas y ciencia
Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión y si ya habéis posteado esto, pues mis disculpas.
Gracias a todos por los magníficos aportes que hacéis.


----------



## masia (6 Dic 2017)

!!vaya , vaya!! Menudo descubrimiento , ya tengo en el punto de mira 1kg. de grano venezolano.
Hasta la fecha el "polvo" Casa Luker, lo daba por bueno, hace 2 dias apareció un Sambirano de Madagascar y lo tengo pendiente de recibir, la semana próxima,
Para mis batidos mañaneros, de leche fresca, miel, y plátano, o piña, o caqui, o frutos rojos, o kiwi, o papaya..... y con alguna "cosilla" adicional (maca andina, semillas de cáñamo, chia, lino, espirulina..) y mediante "minipimer", me salen unos batidos que resucitan a un muerto.
Le doy un vistazo a esos granos venezolanos, y con un "clic", me lanzo a la piscina, y por el precio, no me va a sacar de pobre.
Gracias Punzante por tu aportación, a esa secta del cacao puro, que nos gusta experimentar y probar.
Edito: Ay, ay ay, 15 euros de portes !cachislamar!


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2017)

Cuenta recetas de batidos de esos.

¿Habéis probado a batir los granos de cacao? Las batidoras más potentes y profesionales pueden batir frutos secos, así que por qué no granos de cacao (a lo mejor estoy escribiendo una gilipollez).

Un día lo voy a probar, aunque doy por hecho que quedará la batidora grasienta.


----------



## masia (6 Dic 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Cuenta recetas de batidos de esos.
> 
> ¿Habéis probado a batir los granos de cacao? Las batidoras más potentes y profesionales pueden batir frutos secos, así que por qué no granos de cacao (a lo mejor estoy escribiendo una gilipollez).
> 
> Un día lo voy a probar, aunque doy por hecho que quedará la batidora grasienta.



Batir granos de cacao, no es lo mismo que batir frutos secos como nueces almendras, avellanas.
En su momento, probé de batir nibs (semillas rotas) en mi molinillo de café (de muelas), y !!!!DESASTRE!!!, menudo chapapote de nocilla con cascaras y pieles y la paliza de limpiar el aparato,
Al probarlo con uno de cuchillas, se centrifuga y se quema y queda una costra pegada a las paredes del molinillo.
Yo uso el Luker en mis batidos, pero claro con una base líquida, (leche, bebida vegetal) y fruta, y "mis cosillas", y me queda muy homogéneo, sin posos en el fondo, ah, y tiro de "minipimer" o batidora de vaso, según la fórmula que me apetezca ese dia.
Hay un factor muy personal, que yo llamo tolerancia a la "granulometría de paladar", y que no es lo mismo una leche con Cola-cao, y punto, que una "papilla" para bebés, un poco espesa, pero con una cantidad de elementos multinutrientes, que vistos uno a uno, aportan salud por un tubo.


----------



## Punzante (7 Dic 2017)

masia dijo:


> !!vaya , vaya!! Menudo descubrimiento , ya tengo en el punto de mira 1kg. de grano venezolano.
> Hasta la fecha el "polvo" Casa Luker, lo daba por bueno, hace 2 dias apareció un Sambirano de Madagascar y lo tengo pendiente de recibir, la semana próxima,
> Para mis batidos mañaneros, de leche fresca, miel, y plátano, o piña, o caqui, o frutos rojos, o kiwi, o papaya..... y con alguna "cosilla" adicional (maca andina, semillas de cáñamo, chia, lino, espirulina..) y mediante "minipimer", me salen unos batidos que resucitan a un muerto.
> Le doy un vistazo a esos granos venezolanos, y con un "clic", me lanzo a la piscina, y por el precio, no me va a sacar de pobre.
> ...



Hola, masia.
Pues sí, los portes encarecen el producto; en amazon y cacacodevenezueladelta son igual, pero en esta última no viene precio para sacos a partir de 15 kg e indican que hay que contactar con ellos.
-saco 1 kg: 15 EUR.
-saco 5 kg: 20 EUR.
-saco 15 kg: 25 EUR.
-saco 25 kg: 30 EUR.
-saco 60 kg: 60 EUR.
Jóder con los portes.:8:
Eso sí, para los theobromadictos y cacaonómanos  existe la opción de comprar contenedores de 20 o 40 pies FCL (los contenedores de 20 pies tienen capacidad para 250 y 275 sacos de 70kg y a granel el equivalente a 300 sacos. Los contenedores de 40 pies tienen capacidad para 300 y 350 sacos de 70kg.


----------



## Raullucu (8 Dic 2017)

Punzante dijo:


> Eso sí, para los theobromadictos y cacaonómanos  existe la opción de comprar contenedores de 20 o 40 pies FCL (los contenedores de 20 pies tienen capacidad para 250 y 275 sacos de 70kg y a granel el equivalente a 300 sacos. Los contenedores de 40 pies tienen capacidad para 300 y 350 sacos de 70kg.



Bueeeeno, habrá que hacer, pues, un pedido burbujarra, pero un high cube mínimo


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2017)

Ya me he perdido sobre qué marcas son alcalinizadas y no alcalinizadas, y cuáles desgrasadas y no desgrasadas. Si alguien lo desglosa lo apunto para llevar el control y probarlas. Por el momento sólo he probado polvo de un par de marcas y granos.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 01:40 ----------




masia dijo:


> Batir granos de cacao, no es lo mismo que batir frutos secos como nueces almendras, avellanas.



Me tengo que animar a batir granos de cacao pues tengo una batidora potente. Pero me echa para atrás la posibilidad de la guarrería que puede resultar, y desperdiciar los granos. También batirlo con algún tipo de fruto seco.
:rolleye:


----------



## masia (10 Dic 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Ya me he perdido sobre qué marcas son alcalinizadas y no alcalinizadas, y cuáles desgrasadas y no desgrasadas. Si alguien lo desglosa lo apunto para llevar el control y probarlas. Por el momento sólo he probado polvo de un par de marcas y granos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 01:40 ----------
> 
> ...



En su momento en mis experimentos, no era cuestión de potencia ya que después de probar con un molinillo de cafe, de muelas que la dureza de los granos, lo convierten en polvo, y uno de cuchillas lo centrifuga pegando una costra a la pared, es más plausible un molido suave y gradual.
Un grano, si lo humedeces y lo pelas, con una presión de un dedo sobre una superficie dura, se aprecian las líneas, para romperse y convertirse en, digamos nibs.
Entonces con muchas revoluciones, aparece la M.G. y en consecuencia la "pasta" nocilla, que lo pringa todo.
El polvo, es el resultado de moler la torta, después de sacar la mayor parte de la manteca de cacao, que puede seguir conservando su 22-24% de M.G.
Me quedó por probar con cacahuetes, que es barato, para ver si obtenía mantequilla de cacahuete, o algo parecido.


----------



## Abbe Barrister (11 Dic 2017)

Acabo de recibir mi primer paquete de cacao puro, el de casa Luker, del que se habla mucho aquí. He tomado mi primera _dosis_ y estoy eufórico de alegría. No pensaba que me iba a gustar tanto. Así que os doy las gracias de todo corazón.

Le he echado directamente una cucharadita de café de azúcar de abedul, que compré hace algunas semanas en el ECI. Previamente había calentado un poco de agua y anadido al agua ya caliente una cucharadita generosa de cacao. Lo he disuelto con esmero y le he añadido el xilitol. Cuando lo he probado casi no lo creía: no estaba nada dulce, algo amargo pero un amargor delicado y delicioso.

Todos los días voy a estar feliz pensando en el desayuno de la mañana siguiente.

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## masia (12 Dic 2017)

Menos mal que he estado "al loro" con el Sambirano, de Madagascar y ya tengo el paquete en mi punto de recogida, y mañana voy a por él.
De todas maneras, viendo la gama de productos de esta marca, seguro que lo reponen pronto.
En su momento, con "El Luker", pasó lo mismo, y entre aquí y FC, hubo "overbooking".
El que sea aficionado a la reposteria, que mire "chocolat Madagascar" y hay una cobertura, SIN ALCALINIZAR, y tambien en CALLEBAUT, tiene su Madagascar correspondiente, de 2,5kg, a 42 euros.


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2017)

!Gracias por el "toque"!!, pero no es de extrañar, habida cuenta que lo comercializa el mismo distribuidor que el Luker, o sea Food Heaven


----------



## Punzante (21 Dic 2017)

Hola a todos.
He recibido hace unos días el primer paquete de casa luker.
Magnífico, un cambio brutal respecto a lo anteriormente conocido en los chocolates; ésto es cacao y lo demás tonterías:baba:; no vuelvo a probar valor y menos aún sucedáneos desnaturalizados :vomito:
Lo he probado con leche y agua, con miel y solo; desde luego lo prefiero solo, me encanta sentir su sabor en toda su intensidad. 
En desayuno y cena con leche y a media tarde con agua para disfrutar a tope de su sabor y aroma sin enmascarar con nada.
Podría decir que incluso ha mejorado mi estado de ánimo; también puede haber ayudado que he dejado el café (torrefacto, claro; veneno puro).
Gracias a todos por este descubrimiento.
Me mantengo a la expectativa del tema de los granos de cacao.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (21 Dic 2017)

Recomendaban cacao, o chocolate, para una dieta anticancer, pero en la práctica desaconsejaban por no poder garantizar que las grasas no las metieran de animales de tapadillo. ¿Sabeis de alguna marca que ofrezca garantïas al respecto?


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Dic 2017)

Finalmente me decidi a pedir Luke y voy a ser la nota discordante del hilo. No dudo de su calidad pero...

La primera impresion ese color mas claro no me acabo de convencer. Luego a nivel olfativo ese olor mas suave tampoco.

La prueba de sabor totalmente negativa. Su sabor es demasiado flojo para mi. Estoy acostumbrado al valor que es oscuro y amargo al tener menos grasa y no he sido capaz de apreciar para bien el cambio.

Luego no me callo muy bien al estomago cosa rara pero paso.

Lo comparo al tema del aceite de oliva. Hay dos variedades en mi pueblo picual y arbequina.

El virgen de toda la vida es el picual y la arbequina es mas cara, tiene un sabor afrutado.

De acuerdo la arbequina esta muy buena pero es demasiado suave para mi. La picual tiene un sabor mas intenso, incluso pica a la garganta y me gusta infinitamente mas.


----------



## Cazarr (21 Dic 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Finalmente me decidi a pedir Luke y voy a ser la nota discordante del hilo. No dudo de su calidad pero...
> 
> La primera impresion ese color mas claro no me acabo de convencer. Luego a nivel olfativo ese olor mas suave tampoco.
> 
> ...



Empezaba a pensar que era el único rarito del hilo. ::

A mí me pasa igual, exactamente con todo lo que has dicho. Estoy acostumbrado al Valor oscurito y amargo, y el Luker parece más 'suave'. Aunque sigue estando bueno.


----------



## Raullucu (22 Dic 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Finalmente me decidi a pedir Luke y voy a ser la nota discordante del hilo. No dudo de su calidad pero...
> 
> La primera impresion ese color mas claro no me acabo de convencer. Luego a nivel olfativo ese olor mas suave tampoco.
> 
> ...



Dale tiempo. Te aseguro que a mí me pasaba lo mismo o incluso más (salvo lo del estómago, que me resulta mejor el Luke) teniendo en cuenta que venía de tomar Barry de forma habitual. Ahora no cambiaría el Luke por ningún alcalinizado, aunque intentaré probar el otro alcalinizado que nos puso esta semana el compa Seiyuro.

Por cierto, si recordáis llevo ¿un mes? añadiendo manteca de cacao también de Luker a la preparación del desayuno y pese a decepcionarme en un principio ahora la echo en falta cuando alguna tarde me preparo un cacao sin ella. Noto que le da un sabor y aroma muy agradables que recuerda un poco a alcohol y, sobre todo, 'grosor' al a bebida, te recuerda más a un chocolate a la taza clásico (salvando las distancias, claro).

Salu2.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Dic 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ Incluso después de un tiempo ? ::
> 
> Precisamente el Valor nunca me ha destacado por nada en absoluto ... de ahí que siempre dijese que se siente como "muerto" .



Al principio me decepcionó un poco, pero luego le fui cogiendo el gustillo. Está bueno, eh. 

Pero esperaba un cambio más radical en el sabor. Igual es cosa de mi paladar.

Dos puntualizaciones más:
—al Valor le tengo "cariño" porque sí me excita más que el Luker (como he dicho otras veces yo soy muy sensible a la cafeína y similares), y por la mañana me viene bien un tazón de Valor para ponerme on fire. Alguna vez me he puesto frío y nervioso y todo, y he tenido que hacer una pausa para comer algo. ::
—creo que he cometido el error de no disolver bien el Luker. Como lo hago siempre con leche —siempre bien caliente—, el Valor parece disolverse más fácilmente que el Luker. He pensado en disolver primero el Luker en 1/5 de agua y después añadirle la leche, pero no sé cómo quedará.

En cualquier caso hasta nuevo aviso el Valor y el Luker son mis cacaos indispensables de la compra. El Valor por la mañana y el Luker el resto del día.


----------



## Raullucu (23 Dic 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Y a todo esto ... ¿ como aplicas la manteca ? ¿ es muy engorroso el proceso en el día a día ?
> 
> Yo me he acostumbrado a ( mide-calorías abstenerse de leer a partír de este punto ) a tomar tostadas con AOVE ( olivar de plata, por supuesto ) por la mañana con su pizca de sal... y mojarlas en el cacao ( exacto ) ... y precisamente la mezcla de cacao con el picual se ha convertido en algo orgiástico a lo que ya no quiero renunciar .



Muy fácil: la manteca viene en formato de chips, simplemente añado 4 o 5 a la leche ya caliente y revolviendo un poco se disuelven.


----------



## qbit (26 Dic 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> 2.- Dada la gran cultura sobre el cacao existente en Venezuela, ¿sería posible indicar cuál es el mejor método/manera de obtener pasta de cacao directamente del grano crudo?
> Referente a esta pregunta, te voy a remitir algunos videos; uno de ellos, concretamente de la población de Chuao donde se puede apreciar como obtienen los mismos lugareños tradicionalmente su pasta de cacao y otras recetas que también pueden ser de tu interés. También incluiré un último video que no es de Venezuela, pero que también puede resolver tus dudas.
> 
> 1. Minuto: 4’30’’ aprox
> ...



Los vídeos no se ven. Los enlaces han salido mal.


----------



## Disminuido (27 Dic 2017)

Siempre he sentido curiosidad de porque este hilo lleva tantos años y tantas paginas , ¿habeis montado alguna puta secta de cacao desengrasado ?


----------



## Lfooz (27 Dic 2017)

Disminuido dijo:


> Siempre he sentido curiosidad de porque este hilo lleva tantos años y tantas paginas , ¿habeis montado alguna puta secta de cacao desengrasado ?



Mucha curiosidad pero no lo has leído. Desengrasado...


----------



## Raullucu (27 Dic 2017)

Disminuido dijo:


> Siempre he sentido curiosidad de porque este hilo lleva tantos años y tantas paginas , ¿habeis montado alguna puta secta de cacao desengrasado ?



Casi casi. También tendrá que ver que es uno de los mejores hilos del subforo junto al del café, al de las harinas y al del afeitado bohemio que, por cierto, hace mucho que no se escribe en él.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Dic 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Los de cacao Venezuela Delta han respondido finalmente a mi email ... y entre otras cosas que me ha comentado... han incluído esto que os copio-pego por si interesa a alguien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ole ahí los comerciales con dos dedos de frente, entendiendo cómo se capta y fideliza a nuevos clientes.

Tenía ya en mente pedirles algo, pero con la respuesta tan buena (y la oferta, que no es moco de pavo) que te han dado, me han convencido.

Muy interesante y esperanzador lo de que vayan a seguir ampliando catálogo, sobre todo con *herramientas específicas* como molinos de cacao _ad hoc_.

A ver si logro ver los vídeos de cómo hacer pasta de cacao (hasta ahora, lo mejor que he visto sin ser muy aparatoso es usando un molino manual de maíz de los que se usan para hacer tortillas, que por supuesto ni _flowers_ de dónde adquirirlo).

Gracias mil, Seiyuro, por tomarte la molestia de ponerte en contacto con ellos.

Por cierto, una duda que me surge de pronto: dicen que oferta para los integrantes del foro, pero yo sé que tus aportaciones van (más o menos) en paralelo aquí y a FC... ¿La oferta es para Burbuja, para FC, para ambos?

En cualquier caso, una vez más, gracias. )

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 09:53 ----------




Disminuido dijo:


> Siempre he sentido curiosidad de porque este hilo lleva tantos años y tantas paginas , ¿habeis montado alguna puta secta de cacao desengrasado ?



Del cacao en general, que tiene mucha más miga de lo que aparenta (como casi todo).

Cada loco tiene su tema (o temas), supongo. 
Hay foros enteros dedicados a los temas más inanes, precisamente la gracia de Internet es poder encontrar gente interesada en las mismas cosas que tú y con la que compartir e intercambiar experiencias, consejos, etc.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Dic 2017)

El de Sunfood es el mejor que he probado, bastante mejor que el Valor.

iherb.es - Sunfood, Polvo orgánico de cacao, 8 oz (227 g)

Aunque soy más de los "cacao nibs", creo que la masticación es algo importante. Además seamos francos, el cacao en polvo se usa para echarle a la leche y normalmente se combina con otras cosas no muy saludables (visitad el hilo de las harinas y tal....)


----------



## masia (27 Dic 2017)

Disminuido dijo:


> Siempre he sentido curiosidad de porque este hilo lleva tantos años y tantas paginas , ¿habeis montado alguna puta secta de cacao desengrasado ?



No tiene truco alguno, simplemente es un hilo de gente "normal" que intercambia conocimientos, de un tema concreto,
Y por tanto los "tocacojones" y "multis", ya pasan del tema, y están en la guarderia, que es su campo de batalla.
Venga, va, vuelve a tu "cancha", que aquí, los multis, no tienen futuro.


----------



## qbit (27 Dic 2017)

Disminuido dijo:


> Siempre he sentido curiosidad de porque este hilo lleva tantos años y tantas paginas , ¿habeis montado alguna puta secta de cacao desengrasado ?



Sí. Nos has descubierto. :8:

Las noches de luna llena sacrificamos a un bebedor de Colacao para tener una buena cosecha de cacao puro el siguiente año.
:rolleye:


----------



## qbit (28 Dic 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> iherb.es - Sunfood, Polvo orgánico de cacao, 8 oz (227 g)





Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Traducción del mensaje de "el Dani" para todos los usuarios/usuarias no habituales al hilo:
> 
> Esencialmente se trata de un rellena-foros ( a saber si de manera profesional o vocacional ) habitual con un foco especial en el spam.
> 
> En esta ocasión, en lugar de promocionar su blog *nos quiere colar un referido a iHerb* haciendo alusión al descubrimiento del fuego.



Pues no me había dado cuenta de que había un referido al final de la dirección. No me había dado cuenta porque cuando voy leyendo voy abriendo los enlaces en otras pestañas y al abrirse el referido desaparece en la página de destino. El código se ve en la dirección origen, aquí. :8: Pero qué capullo. Le reporto.


----------



## Ludlow (29 Dic 2017)

Me apunto, porque me interesa el tema. Desde hace tiempo consumo el Valor, pero quiero saber más. Gracias de antemano a los entendidos.

Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cazarr (29 Dic 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Es que .... precisamente el cacao alcalinizado existe, entre otras razones, porque "la gente" quería algo que se disolviese mejor  , la solubilidad es una de las principales diferencias entre ambos.



Ah, claro, es que no me enteraba, disculpa. :: Entiendo que el cacao Valor es alcalinizado.

Leo lo siguiente:






En el caso del Valor entonces perderíamos el 60% de los flavonoides, que se "transforman" en taninos. Los *taninos *(que están en el café, el cacao, la uva, el té...): ¿son lo que le da el sabor más amargo a, por ejemplo, la uva? Cuando te comes la semilla de una uva tiene un sabor amargo y seco, *¿es por los taninos?*

Sobre otra cosa: no sé si me confundo de sustancia, pero creo que los taninos también eran los responsables de que un té pasado de cocción me provocase náuseas (por el amargor). Porque me ha pasado varias veces que, excediéndome en el tiempo de infusión con el té verde, éste se me ha hecho imbebible llegando incluso a sentirme mal y a vomitar —tema ya tratado en el hilo del té, lo recuerdo—.
No obstante leo que también tiene muchos efectos beneficiosos; entonces, *¿cuál sería la diferencia con respecto a los flavonoides a nivel nutritivo?* Es decir, ¿qué se "gana" y qué se "pierde" si comparamos un cacao natural y un cacao alcalinizado (- 60% de flavonoides por taninos)?

Gracias, Seiyuro. Un cacao a tu salud.


----------



## Punzante (29 Dic 2017)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> A todo esto:
> 
> Estaba ojeando los tipos de grano que tienen disponibles en la web de cacao venezuela delta:
> 
> ...



Hola Seiyuro, primero darte las gracias por tus grandes aportes, a Cazarrecompensas y a todos:Aplauso:. Seiyuro quiero preguntar por los granos al comerlos, si los has probado ya, el sabor y tacto al masticar, si se parece al de Luker...; estoy siguiendo al minuto el tema de cacaodelta para probarlo si merece la pena. No os dejo thanks porque ha he visto que hasta los 10 mensajes no puedo


----------



## qbit (30 Dic 2017)

Los taninos suelen ser tóxicos (antinutrientes de las plantas para defenderse de herbívoros).

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 01:58 ----------

UTZ es la certificación de Belbake. A ver qué es por curiosidad:

In order to purpose a sustainable and responsible coffee-production, established 1997 the Dutch coffee roaster Ahold Coffee Company in cooperation with coffeefarmers, the UTZ Certified-programme. To achieve this, they created the utz-certificate, which includes the counteracting against child labor and the exploitation of the workers. To receive this certificate, the included farm/company needs to follow a code of conduct in relation to social and environmental friendly factors. Furthermore, the UTZ-program focuses on an improvement of farming methods to increase the profits and salaries of farmers and distributors on site.

UTZ Code of Conduct:

* Children younger than 15 are not employed in any form.
* Children younger than 18 do not conduct heavy or hazardous work, or any that could jeopardize their physical, mental or moral well-being.
* On small scale/family run farms, children are allowed to help their families, but only if: the work does not interfere with schooling; it’s not physically demanding or hazardous; an adult relative always accompanies the child.
* No forced, bonded or trafficked labor is allowed in any shape or form.

400 Bad Request


----------



## Punzante (3 Ene 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Felices cacaos a todos para este nuevo cambio de cifra .... relativo a la zona donde estemos... relativo a la cultura/religión/loquesea que nos guste de-creer ... relativo a una medida de origen que desconocemos y realmente no tenemos capacidad de cuantificar ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feliz año a todos los theobromadictos y cacaonómanos.
Gracias se nuevo Seiyuro por tus aportes.

Antes de fin de año envié a Luker la gran pregunta sobre si su cacao era tostado o natural:

Buenas.

Escribo desde España, concretamente desde su capital, Madrid.


He empezado a consumir hace poco su excelente cacao en polvo 22-24% tras adquirirlo a traves de amazon.
He decidido consumir su producto ya que me indicaron unos amigos que es de gran calidad (ya lo he comprobado), sin alcalinizar y con toda su grasa por lo que mantiene intactas sus excelentes propiedades.
Si es posible me gustaría resolver una duda que no he encontrado en su web; quisiera saber si el cacao es molido tras haber sido tostado o sometido a algún otro proceso, o su molienda se realiza directamente de los granos naturales sin ningún otro tratamiento.

Muchas gracias y felicidades por su gran producto.

Un saludo. 

Pues bien, ya tengo respuesta:
Buenos Días 


De ante mano gracias por preferirnos. Informo que su caso quedara registrados en la base de datos de casa luker cualquier oferta nos estaremos comunicando con usted.
Quedo atenta 
Servicio al cliente

Es decir, que no han dicho nada de nada.::ouch:
Volveré a insistir ver si me vuelven a torear
Sobre tus pruebas con los granos entiendo que la valoración gustativa no es deslumbrante, pero creo que lo que hay que valorar sobre todo en este producto es sus tremendas propiedades alimenticias y saludables:Aplauso:... y que te ponen como una moto:XX:de forma natural.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ene 2018)

No sé si lo habíais visto, pero en Delta ya tienen a la venta el molino manual que yo había visto en youtube: el mismo que se usa para hacer harina de maíz.

4 kilos de armatoste metálico con su sargento para atornillarlo a una mesa, y 60 leocadios tienen la culpa. De ésta me piden el divorcio...


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Ene 2018)

Está hecho, a ver qué tal se portan los de Delta.

Al final sólo he pedido cacao, ya que últimamente estoy más a masticar grano crudo que a otra cosa, y de todos modos tampoco sé qué uso le iba a dar exactamente a la pasta de cacao.

Quiero decir, que el aparato tiene pinta de requerir no poco trajín, así que una vez puesto habría que moler una buena cantidad, que luego habría que almacenar de alguna forma fiable, inventar algún método para sacarle partido (¿Tratar de disolver la pasta en agua? ¿Habría que almacenarla en monodosis, si va a ir al congelador?)...

...y luego desmontar todo el artilugio, limpiarlo a conciencia, secar bien las muelas para que no se oxiden, etc.

Mucho follón para no sé cuánta diferencia (comparado con el molinillo de cuchillas), así que de momento vamos por partes.

Concretando, les he pedido tres kgs (con la oferta), uno de Trincheras, otro de Ocumare y el Sur de Lago de regalo, y *me han sorprendido gratamente* con: 

- Un precio que no es el de la web (25€/kg) sino el que tenían antes de año nuevo (18,99€/kg) y
- Unos portes de sólo 6€ por todo.

Con eso y un bizcocho me sale el kg puesto en casa a 14,66.


----------



## qbit (9 Ene 2018)

Si la composición de Cola-Cao entonces era la de ahora, el anuncio era publicidad engañosa. Menudo negocio han tenido y tienen montado a costa del desconocimiento y la opacidad informativa (nutricional y de encontrar los productos auténticos y no esos sucedáneos azucarados y desnaturalizados).


----------



## Cazarr (9 Ene 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Algo que no tengo claro todavía es si el Luker o Grand Cru provienen de molienda a partír de grano crudo o tostado... algo que sería interesante conocer.
> 
> Si hubiese que guiarse por intuición... da la impresión de que el Luker es tostado y el gran cru ... crudo  ... no sólo porque encaje con el nombre, sino por la textura comparando ambos... es un poco extraño que el Luker quede tan tan suelto a fin de cuentas .



Me ha acabado convenciendo el Casa Luker. Hasta el punto de desterrar definitivamente el Valor. 

Ahora quizá me anime a probar el Grand Cru, por lo que cuentas de que te parece crudo (lo del nombre Cru imagino que da una pista).

¿Con agua también te cuesta disolverlo, Seiyuro?


----------



## qbit (9 Ene 2018)

En el primer vídeo que pusistes el otro día, se comen algunos granos de cacao sacándolos de la vaina recién recogida del árbol.

Sin embargo, según Wikipedia, el proceso estándar es dejar que los granos de cacao se sequen del líquido que sueltan al sacarlos de la vaina, fermenten y se tuesten al Sol. También se ve en ese vídeo que los ponen al sol durante varios días guardándolos por la noche. Así que por defecto doy por hecho que los granos están siempre tostados salvo que se demuestre lo contrario.

400 Bad Request


----------



## Cazarr (9 Ene 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ Entonces podemos apuntar a lo que comentaba ( el paladar tarda un tiempo en acostumbrarse ) ? ^__^



Sin duda. Al principio me desagradaba el olor como "afrutado" que tenía, y que no le notaba demasiado el sabor. Después le pillé el truco (*) y puedo decir que me encanta.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> No lo he probado ... pero es que todas las veces que lo he tomado con agua... "no me sabe"  ... razón por la que hace tiempo que ni lo pruebo



(*) Lo que hago yo para que se disuelva todo bien es llenar primero la taza de 1/5 de agua (mejor caliente) y mezclarlo bien con el cacao. Con agua, a diferencia de con leche, no quedan grumos ni "piedrecitas".

Después le añado la leche (4/5) poco a poco (en mi caso también mantequilla muchas veces) y la caliento un minuto al microondas.

Con agua sola (sin leche) lo probé una vez y me resultó demasiado desagradable, demasiado amargo. Muy parecido al café.


----------



## qbit (9 Ene 2018)

Yo primero caliento el agua en el microondas, y luego echo cacao en polvo y miel, y se disuelve bien.

***



> The European Parliament and Council Directive 2000/36/EC is an EU Directive relating to cocoa and chocolate products. Most notably, this directive allows chocolate to contain up to 5% non-cocoa vegetable fats.
> 
> The Belgian Ministry of Economic Affairs has attempted to resist the effects of this directive by introducing the AMBAO certification scheme, which certified that chocolate carrying the AMBAO mark was produced without vegetable fat substitution.



European Cocoa and Chocolate Directive - Wikipedia

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 23:55 ----------




> AMBAO is a certification mark for chocolate created by the Belgian Ministry of Economic Affairs.
> 
> The mark certifies that the product has been made without any other vegetable fats other than cocoa fats, or any artificial additives. The AMBAO scheme was designed to resist the effects of the European Cocoa and Chocolate Directive, which allowed the use of up to 5% non-cocoa vegetable fats in chocolate.



AMBAO - Wikipedia


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Ene 2018)

qbit dijo:


> En el primer vídeo que pusistes el otro día, se comen algunos granos de cacao sacándolos de la vaina recién recogida del árbol.
> 
> Sin embargo, según Wikipedia, el proceso estándar es dejar que los granos de cacao se sequen del líquido que sueltan al sacarlos de la vaina, fermenten y se tuesten al Sol. También se ve en ese vídeo que los ponen al sol durante varios días guardándolos por la noche. Así que por defecto doy por hecho que los granos están siempre tostados salvo que se demuestre lo contrario.
> 
> 400 Bad Request



Meh, entraríamos ya en el campo de la semántica.

Los granos se dejan secar siempre, pero eso no es lo que yo entendería como tueste (será raro que alcancen más de 30 o como muchísimo 40º durante el secado).

Durante el tueste, en cambio, y salvo que se especifique algo así como "tueste a baja temperatura", se superan los 100º, lo cual es causa de una importante pérdida de los antioxidantes del cacao.

Por poner un ejemplo, en las bolsas de grano de cacao que compré en Minden se especifica "granos de cacao fermentados y secados, no tostados", que es lo que entenderíamos (al menos yo) como "crudos".

En otro orden de cosas, los de Delta, un relámpago: si no llego a estar ayer de viaje, me dejan el pedido en casa. Desde que les pedí oferta, ni una semana...


----------



## qbit (12 Ene 2018)

La palabra tostar parece tener un significado preciso, pero conociendo algunas prácticas tradicionales no me queda tan claro.

Por ejemplo, la receta original para hacer pan esenio lo "tuesta" poniéndolo al sol (en un ambiente soleado como es Oriente Medio, obviamente) sin necesitar fuego ni cocina. Cuando vi el vídeo en el que ponen los granos de cacao al sol tropical recordé eso, y seguro que supera los 40º C. De hecho, en Andalucía en verano se han superado los 40º C a la sombra, y bajo el sol no sé qué temperatura puede alcanzar. Pues más aún en un país tropical o ecuatorial.

También hay métodos tradicionales de desecación de alimentos en España simplemente exponiéndolos al sol, aunque esto no es tostar, pero está relacionado.

El caso es que se tueste o no se tueste, desde el punto de vista nutricional, una exposición prolongada al sol capaz de hacer pan esenio, o desecar un alimento, también podrá alterar la composición nutricional.

Además, este proceso de secado o tueste va acompañado de una fermentación.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Ene 2018)

qbit dijo:


> La palabra tostar parece tener un significado preciso, pero conociendo algunas prácticas tradicionales no me queda tan claro.
> 
> Por ejemplo, la receta original para hacer pan esenio lo "tuesta" poniéndolo al sol (en un ambiente soleado como es Oriente Medio, obviamente) sin necesitar fuego ni cocina. Cuando vi el vídeo en el que ponen los granos de cacao al sol tropical recordé eso, y seguro que supera los 40º C. De hecho, en Andalucía en verano se han superado los 40º C a la sombra, y bajo el sol no sé qué temperatura puede alcanzar. Pues más aún en un país tropical o ecuatorial.



Pues en realidad, no.

La temperatura está íntimamente relacionada con la humedad ambiental, porque cuanto mayor es ésta más inercia térmica tiene el aire y más estables son las temperaturas.

Así, las temperaturas extremas sólo aparecen en climas secos (continental y desértico, por ejemplo), y de hecho los climas tropicales, subtropicales y ecuatoriales se caracterizan por tener temperaturas muy estables, abundante precipitación y alta humedad ambiental.

Por ejemplo, en Kuala Lumpur la temperatura máxima media (=media de las máximas diarias) se mantiene estable en 30-33º todos los meses del año, mientras que la mínima media hace lo propio en 20-24º.

El tueste esenio es cosa de culturas desérticas, donde la casi inexistente humedad hace que el aire alcance temperaturas superiores a los 50º, mientras que en las superficies insoladas se han llegado a registrar temperaturas superiores a los 70º



> El caso es que se tueste o no se tueste, desde el punto de vista nutricional, una exposición prolongada al sol capaz de hacer pan esenio, o desecar un alimento, también podrá alterar la composición nutricional.
> 
> Además, este proceso de secado o tueste va acompañado de una fermentación.



Como decía, al no alcanzarse altas temperaturas (>50º de forma sostenida en el tiempo), no hay pérdida relevante de nutrientes.

En cuanto al proceso de fermentación, éste de hecho es necesario para descomponer los antinutrientes que el cacao, en tanto semilla, presenta para defenderse de los granívoros


----------



## qbit (13 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Así, las temperaturas extremas sólo aparecen en climas secos (continental y desértico, por ejemplo), y de hecho los climas tropicales, subtropicales y ecuatoriales se caracterizan por tener temperaturas muy estables, abundante precipitación y alta humedad ambiental.



En los desiertos hay más altibajos de temperatura, y al no haber plantas ni agua no hay para beber, ni hay donde estar a la sombra, pero eso no quiere decir que en los trópicos y ecuador no haga también mucho, demasiado calor. Por eso los nativos son negros con adaptaciones raciales al exceso de calor como melanina récord en la piel siendo la más evidente.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> en Kuala Lumpur la temperatura máxima media (=media de las máximas diarias) se mantiene estable en 30-33º todos los meses del año



Eso es a la sombra, que ya es mucho calor. Es la temperatura inaguantable que tenía yo en verano en Madrid (cerquita de río Manzanares, con humedad ambiental) a la sombra, no al sol.

Los granos de cacao no los ponen a la sombra sino al sol. Pon un termómetro al sol y ya verás, aunque haya humedad ambiental. Me gustaría tener datos de la temperatura alcanzada al sol en ambientes tropicales. Sospecho que no anda lejos de los desiertos.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> En cuanto al proceso de fermentación, éste de hecho es necesario para descomponer los antinutrientes que el cacao, en tanto semilla, presenta para defenderse de los granívoros



Soy aficionado a las comidas fermentadas, pero ¿de dónde sacas que sea necesaria la fermentación en los granos de cacao? A lo mejor lo hacen sólo para mejorar sus cualidades gustativas y olfativas (organolépticas que lo llaman). En el vídeo comen granos de cacao directamente de la vaina. Antinutrientes hay por todas partes, pero en la mayoría de alimentos vegetales no son tan perniciosos como para requerir un procesamiento.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ene 2018)

El viernes me llegó el pedido de Delta 

Muy mono todo, cada variedad en su saquito de yute sobreimpreso con el nombre.
Hasta me enviaron una bolsa reutilizable del mismo yute (para ir a la compra, por ejemplo), y una guía de cata con los presuntos aromas de cada variedad.

Tengo que decirlo: el cacao que repetía, el Sur de Lago, lo noto más aromático y más "vivo" que el que compré en Minden. Los otros dos, el Trincheras y el Ocumare, bastante bien, aunque aún no me he sentado a compararlos para decidirme por uno de los tres. Los voy alternando según me da, metiendo la mano en uno de los sacos casi al azar.

Y del servicio de Delta, no puedo tener queja. Repetiré, seguramente.


----------



## noeLgalaweR (16 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El viernes me llegó el pedido de Delta
> 
> Muy mono todo, cada variedad en su saquito de yute sobreimpreso con el nombre.
> Hasta me enviaron una bolsa reutilizable del mismo yute (para ir a la compra, por ejemplo), y una guía de cata con los presuntos aromas de cada variedad.
> ...



Buenas,

Cuanto aguanta el cacao en esos sacos de yute y en un sitio oscuro y seco?? Porque el saco de 15kg no sale mal de precio con envío incluido, a menos de 10€/kg.

Un saludo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ene 2018)

noeLgalaweR dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Cuanto aguanta el cacao en esos sacos de yute y en un sitio oscuro y seco?? Porque el saco de 15kg no sale mal de precio con envío incluido, a menos de 10€/kg.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues ni flowers.

Lo primero que me pide el cuerpo es decirle que le traslade esa pregunta a los señores de delta, que a juzgar por lo que cuenta Seiyuro, contestan con amabilidad y un conocimiento (obviamente) mucho más especializado.


----------



## panadera (16 Ene 2018)

Buenas,

He estado siguiendo este hilo y no dejo de aprender! En casa eramos usuarios del cacao valor y al cacao hacendado siempre buscando cacaos libres de azúcar para evitar que mis peques se acostumbren a sabores endulzados como el colacao o nesquick. Después comencé a leer el hilo y ahora ya tomamos Casa luker  Siguen siendo sabores potentes para peques de tres años pero les añadimos un pelín de miel y sin problemas. Yo he probado como decía alguien en este hilo de tomar el cacao disuelto en agua con un poco de miel, no esperaba que me gustase y la verdad es que lo disfruto! También hacemos crema de cacao con avellanas y queda buenísima.

Quiero aportar mi manera de disolver el cacao. En casa utilizamos un batidor de leche, no cuesta más de 4€ ó 5€ y se disuelve de maravilla en frío o en caliente en dos segundos. En el ikea también lo venden por menos de 3€ y funciona de maravilla. 

PRODUKT Batidor de leche - IKEA

Buen cacao!!


----------



## Punzante (20 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El viernes me llegó el pedido de Delta
> 
> Muy mono todo, cada variedad en su saquito de yute sobreimpreso con el nombre.
> Hasta me enviaron una bolsa reutilizable del mismo yute (para ir a la compra, por ejemplo), y una guía de cata con los presuntos aromas de cada variedad.
> ...



A mi me llegó ayer. Igual, los tres saquitos de yute, la bolsa y y la guía de cata, perfectamente embalado.
Genial el servicio de CACAOVENEZUELADELTA; escribí preguntando y respondieron a las dos horas; transferencia hecha el mismo día y el envío a los 4 días, en total 5 días.
Mi pedido fue río Caribe y Trincheras; sólo he probado el último.
El aspecto visual de entrada no es agradable; mi mujer dice que parecen cagarrutas de ratón:XX: y que me he vuelto loco comiendo esas cosas y mi madre que si no me habrán metido droga en esos sacos ienso:

El sabor es muy distinto al del cacao casa Luker; si no se pelan los granos son muy amargos y si se hace sí se nota el sabor a cacao, pero que nadie espere lo probado con el cacao en polvo sin alcalinizar. La verdad es que requiere tiempo el andar pelando los granos y muchos cuesta hacerlo; probaré a golpearlos un poco previamente en un mortero para ver si es más sencillo.Los probaré con yogur o uvas pasas.
La verdad es que el salto del Valor al casa Luker y luego a los granos de cacao en menos de un mes le está pidiendo a mis papilas gustativas una adaptación enorme, vaya cambio.
Con 6-8 granos al rato se nota pequeña subida de energía y atención.
Lo importante de comer granos de cacao puro no es sus propiedades organolépticas sino todos sus efectos beneficiosos para la salud.
Gracias a todos por los grandes aportes.


----------



## masia (20 Ene 2018)

Para pelar los granos de cacao, yo los pongo en remojo unas horas y la piel se reblandece y se quita fácil.


----------



## Diek (20 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, ahora que veo este hilo, este lo teneis bien de precio en Mercadona, es el mismo que el Valor:













Cuesta unos 2,70€ el bote.


----------



## MAUSER (21 Ene 2018)

A nadie de aquí el cacao le causa estreñimiento???


----------



## Raullucu (22 Ene 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> A nadie de aquí el cacao le causa estreñimiento???



Con el cacao en polvo no noto nada, es más, con el Barry alcalinizado solía ir del tirón al baño. Donde sí lo noto son con los cacaos en pastilla.


----------



## Punzante (23 Ene 2018)

masia dijo:


> Para pelar los granos de cacao, yo los pongo en remojo unas horas y la piel se reblandece y se quita fácil.




Pelar los granos de cacao está suponiendo una tortura.
Primero a mano, más o menos un 15% se pelan relativamente fácil; lo intenté dando un par de pequeños golpes al grano en un mortero y fatal.
He probado dejando los granos en agua como dice masia y el resultado es que vuelvo al 15% en seco y con aún más tiempo.:
Conclusión es que pelar los granos supone muchísimo tiempo y esfuerzo.:ouch:

Tenía intención de emplear la cascarilla del cacao para hacer una infusión y endulzar con panela pero visto lo visto..:no:
Té de cascarilla de cacao, conócelo y prepáralo!
Té de cascarilla de cacao, conócelo y prepáralo!


----------



## janchy (23 Ene 2018)

Yo personalmente muelo unos 6 o 8 granos de cacao en un molinillo de café cada mañana y lo mezclo con avena y otros cereales con la leche década mañana. Me los como enteros con la cascarilla


----------



## masia (23 Ene 2018)

Punzante dijo:


> Pelar los granos de cacao está suponiendo una tortura.
> Primero a mano, más o menos un 15% se pelan relativamente fácil; lo intenté dando un par de pequeños golpes al grano en un mortero y fatal.
> He probado dejando los granos en agua como dice masia y el resultado es que vuelvo al 15% en seco y con aún más tiempo.:
> Conclusión es que pelar los granos supone muchísimo tiempo y esfuerzo.:ouch:
> ...



Cuando digo unas horas, me refiero a MÍNIMO 24, para que la piel se arrugue como una pasa


----------



## lcdbop (27 Ene 2018)

Pedido hecho y recibido de cacaovenezueladelta.
Mismos precios que a Smiling Jack (18,99€/kg y 6€ de portes a otra provincia de la península).
Como comenta Punzante, el sabor no es ni parecido al cacao en polvo casa Luker, espero acostumbrarme a su sabor en unos días.
He probado a quitarles la cáscara con alicantes (con mucho cuidado) pero creo que será mejor hacerlo con cuchillo.


----------



## masia (27 Ene 2018)

No esta mal de precio, he realizado un supuesto pedido, y por 1kg. sale a 26 euros puesto es casa.
Teniendo en cuenta, que una bolsa de 250grs. de granos, en la tienda del barrio, vale 10 euros.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Ene 2018)

Sobre pelar los granos:

sí, es un coñazo mayúsculo, pero es un poco menos latoso si:

a) se asume que el grano se va a desmenuzar y
b) se tiene fuerza en los dedos

Mi "técnica" (por llamarle algo) consiste en partir y desmenuzar los granos, frotándolos entre índice y pulgar apretando con fuerza.

De ese modo, la mayoría de granos se desmenuzan en nibs que van cayendo, y la cascarilla se queda entre los dedos.

Para los que no están "a punto" para romperlos, un golpe de muela (o, si sois escrupulosos, de mortero) y listo.

Aun así, te puedes tirar cinco minutos fácil para pelar 10-12 granos, así que cuando no tengo tiempo/ganas los echo al molinillo sin pelar, y así, pues más fibra para mi colon (aunque sí, amarga y enmascara el aroma)


----------



## Punzante (29 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sobre pelar los granos:
> 
> sí, es un coñazo mayúsculo, pero es un poco menos latoso si:
> 
> ...



Hola Smiling Jack. Acabas de aclararme las dudas que tenía. Pensé que mis granos estaban muy secos y por eso se desmenuzaba, pensé que era un torpe y por eso tardaba tanto en pelarlos. He probado a pelar los granos como dice masia con tandas humedecidas de 1-2-3 días y tambien es muy complicado.
Los granos enteros en un vaso de leche con 2 cucharaditas de Luker los tomo para desayuno, una infusión de cáscaras endulzada con panela junto con un yogur natural a los que añado los granos desmenuzados en la comida, un vaso de leche con dos cucharaditas de Luker a la cena; es mi rutina con el cacao.La infusión de cáscara sabe fatal:vomito: y con una cucharadita de panela sabe menos fatal:´(
Gracias a todos. A ver si llego a los diez mensajes y os puedo dar thanks.:Aplauso:


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Ene 2018)

Buenas, no sé si se habrá comentado a lo largo del hilo, ¿qué tal es el cacao en polvo de Pacari??Graciasss.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Ene 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Buenas, no sé si se habrá comentado a lo largo del hilo, ¿qué tal es el cacao en polvo de Pacari??Graciasss.



Pacari tiene muchísimo nombre en el mundo del cacao y el chocolate.

Y te lo cobran, por cierto.

Creo recordar que algún forero le había dado un tiento a su cacao en polvo (¿Tancredi?), que ya puede ser bueno, ya, porque sale por 50 lereles el kilo...

Mi experiencia personal con la marca es buena, me trajeron unos granos de cacao recubiertos de chocolate que me pongo bizco sólo de acordarme


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (29 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pacari tiene muchísimo nombre en el mundo del cacao y el chocolate.
> 
> Y te lo cobran, por cierto.
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder tan rápido. Pues me lo regalaron estas navidades , el olor era una delicia, el sabor ni te cuento :baba::baba:, ha durado poco el paquete sí.


----------



## noeLgalaweR (2 Feb 2018)

Buenas,

Primero, gracias a todos los que hacéis este maravilloso hilo por vuestros geniales aportes.

Llevo años tomando cacao en sus diferentes formas, tanto en polvo como en grano. Empecé en su día con los bio de las tiendas ecologicas, hasta que me enteré que los había "sin desgrasar" o con un 20-24% de grasa...y entonces me quedé con ellos. Y así hasta que descubrí con el hilo el tema de los no alcalinizados, así que estos han sido los que pasé a consumir.

Como digo tomo un montón de cacao, es un vicio, me encanta, y he probado una gran variedad de ellos, por supuesto los tan aquí comentados de Casa Luker, Sevenhills, Barry Caballeaut Extra brute...y la verdad, el de Sevenhills reúne los condicionantes que busco, es decir, crudo, no desgrasado y alcalinizado...pero en cuanto a sabor, para mí el extra brute de Barry Caballeaut es el mejor...aún recuerdo cuando me metí la primera cucharada en la boca, fue orgasmico, esa sensación de cacao grasiento, maravilloso.

Ahora vuelvo a hacer otro pedido, y a pesar de ser alcalinizado, voy a volver a pedir el extra brute, porque me chifla, eso sí, el que me falta por probar es el de "Madagascar" que ya habéis comentado por aquí.

Chocolat Madagascar 'Grand Cru de Sambirano' Cacao en Polvo No Alcalinizado 1kg: Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas

Lo que pasa es que me sorprende eso que dice un compañero de que lo pasa por un tamiz (??). Yo soy poco escrupuloso, ya os digo que muchas veces me lo tomo a cucharadas, y me encanta probar texturas, pero no termino de imaginarme cómo puede ser este...así que os pediría más información a los que lo hayáis consumido, aún así lo voy a pedir, porque hoy mismo se me acaba de terminar el Sevenhills (me queda nada y menos), y el simple hecho de pensar que me puedo quedar sin mi dosis diurna y nocturna del cacao me provoca sindrome de abstinencia.

Una cosa más, como acabo de decir lo tomo también antes de acostarme, y no un poquito no, sino cucharadas enteras de miel, que baño en cacao y a las que le añado los granos, y de ahí directo a mi paladar....una gozada que os recomiendo. Lo digo porque a mí la teobromina del cacao no me afecta al sueño, caigo redondo en cama, es más, uno de los componentes más presente en el cacao es el magnesio, que actúa como relajante muscular. Así que no tengáis miedo de tomarlo a la noche tampoco.

Cualquier info que me deis sobre el cacao de "Madagascar" os lo agradezco, y si descubris algún otro por ahí...comentadlo por favor. En breve (cuando me termine los grabos que tengo, que aún me quedan paquetes) pasaré a pedir algún saco de 15kg del cacao venezolano del que hablábais, el que uso ahora es uno ecológico, bastante barato...y de calidad malucha, parece como una partida de granos de baja calidad, de ahí el precio supongo, y por eso tampoco os doy más info sobre él, aunque si alguien está interesado se lo hago saber encantado.


Un saludo.

Pd: Yo a veces muelo (de manera rápida) unos granos en un molinillo de café de toda la vida, y sin problema, no se forma pasta ni nada, pero como digo lo hago rápido, para *convertirlos" en nibs por así decirlo.


----------



## Cazarr (2 Feb 2018)

Hamijos, hermanos todos,

¿alguien ha probado a mezclar el cacao con *aceite de oliva*?

He leído que va bien para hacer masa, pero no sé si servirá para beber a pelo añadiéndole agua o leche después, por el aceite.

Tampoco sé si dejará muy marcado el sabor a aceite, pero si me animo a probarlo os contaré.


----------



## noeLgalaweR (2 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hamijos, hermanos todos,
> 
> ¿alguien ha probado a mezclar el cacao con *aceite de oliva*?
> 
> ...



Te contesto,

Yo por las mañanas me hago un "brebaje mágico" donde mezclo una infusión con varias cosas, y una cucharada enorme de cacao, y muchas veces le añado o aceite de coco o aceite de oliva, ambos quedan en la parte de arriba...te lo puedes tomar perfectamente.

El tema de hacer masa, eso ya no se, pero mezclar lo puedes mezclar sin miedo.

Un saludo.


----------



## qbit (3 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿alguien ha probado a mezclar el cacao con *aceite de oliva*?



Depende de la cantidad de aceite que eches. Yo mezclo agua, cacao en polvo y aceite de coco, y está rico. Bebo eso con frutos secos en abundancia sin comer nada más para realizar una actividad intelectual a continuación durante varias horas sin ninguna torpeza mental o pesadez digestiva (que producen las comidas sobre todo si tienen hidratos de carbono o azúcares).
:

---------- Post added 03-feb-2018 at 22:55 ----------




noeLgalaweR dijo:


> Como digo tomo un montón de cacao, es un vicio, me encanta



Las comidas, con moderación. No en balde en algún país hay asociaciones de chocoladictos (por la teobromina, supongo).


----------



## noeLgalaweR (10 Feb 2018)

Me llegó el pedido "grand cru de Sambarino" y Barry Callebaut Extra Brute...

...el primero es nuevo para mí y aún no lo he abierto, el Barry extra brute...que decir, para mí es el mejor cacao con diferencia, y he probado muchos, que no todos, pero es que tiene un sabor inigualable.

Y aún poniendo 22-24% de M.G., me sigue pareciendo más grasoso que el resto con diferencia, repito, los hay buenos, pero este para mí es por ahora el mejor he probado y con el que más disfruto, una delicia.

No sé si alguien ha probado el "Plein Arome" de Barry Callebaut, para saber en que se diferencia, porque para un futuro pedido lo tendré en cuenta a ver qué tal.

Saludos.

Pd: No voy a esperar a terminar el Barry para abrir el Madagascar, cuando lo haga dejaré mis impresiones.


----------



## patraix (16 Feb 2018)

Hola a todos. Me he registrado en este foro solo por hablar del cacao al cual me he enganchado desde hace poco jejeje.
En mi afán de quitarme de la ingesta explícita de azúcar, decidí cambiar el nesquick por Cacao y para probar busqué en algún comercio local algo de cacao en formato pequeño que me ofreciera ciertas garantías.
Encontré en la chocolatería Cacao Sampaka paquetes de 250gr a 6€. Había 2 tipos el normal y el desgrasado. Como me había documentado algo en el hilo de forocoches, me decidí por el normal, con toda la grasa. No especificaba ni el origen ni el tratamiento si llevara así que decidí preguntarle a la dependienta si sabía si era alkalinizado o sin alkalinizar a lo cual me contestó que no llevaba ningún proceso, que era cacao rallado puro sin procesar ni nada. Temeroso de que fuera muy amargo me lo llevé. Lo probé. Brutal. Muy muy bueno, todo un vicio. 
Cuando llevaba la mitad del paquete compré, animado por su sabor, 1kg de cacao no alkalinizado Casa Luker por 16€. 
Fue entonces cuando me di cuenta que el que había comprado en Cacao Sampaka era alkanilizado ya que hay una diferencia abismal entre este y el de Casa Luker y ambos son perfectamente identificables. El alkanilizado es más soluble, más oscuro y de sabor más potente. El de Casa Luker, sin alkanilizar más amargo, no tan intenso y menos soluble.

¿Con cuál me quedo? Con los 2, cada uno aporta una cosa y creo, siendo siempre cacao sin desgrasar, que no hay que cerrarse en banda con el alkalinizado o sin alkalinizar, cada uno tiene sus cosas buenas, el alkanilizado su sabor brutal e intenso y el sin alkanilizar su sabor fino y auténtico y esa sorpresa cuando te has acabado la leche y ves que tienes una colección de grumos al fondo de la taza y te toca comértela a cucharadas jajajaja.

¿Con cual me recomendáis que continúe?
¿Alguien quiere cambiar Casa Luker por granos? me gustaría molerlos a ver qué tal y no me apetece gastarme tanto dinero solamente por probar

Saludos
Patraix


----------



## patraix (19 Feb 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Bienvenido por aquí ;-) . Cuantos más cacao-adictos mejor ... así somos más ojos para ir vigilando y encontrando más opciones  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso mismo pensé yo, que podían perfectamente no complicarse y meter alguno un tercero, pero luego pensé que si fabrican chocolates y demás, poco les cuesta meter cacao en bolsas y venderlo, así que no sé, pero desde luego que era alcalinizado



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Por sabor ... sin duda, siempre he dicho que sabe mejor el "extra brute" ( alcalinizado ) ... pero repito: saber que se cargan un 60% ( seguramente más, porque recordemos que se estiman 3 intensidades de agresividad en el alcalinizado... y el de Barry se nota que está ultra-procesado ) de los flavonoides con todas sus propiedades ... y el hecho de que siempre he notado más "suciedad intestinal" con el Barry que con cualquier no-alcalinizado ... me ha hecho dar el salto definitivo y no usar alcalinizados nunca más, a cambio de perder algo más de sabor... pero teniendo algo que me da más que suficiente intensidad ( con el Luker y el grand cru ) .
> 
> Los grumos se pueden deshacer si revolvemos muy muy lento, con miel ... y vamos paso a paso... pero lleva algo de tiempo  .



Tema aparte es de la miel, deciros que la que gasto es de la colmena al bote, comprada al apicultor el cual me recomienda cual está mejor, pero bueno, eso es tema aparte :fiufiu:



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Si quieres ir paso a paso, el grand cru de sambirano... aunque ojo... seguramente tengas que echar más cantidad que cualquier alcalinizado para conseguír un sabor intenso ( incluso algo más que el Luker si me apuras ) ... y además... filtrarlo ( puedes pasarlo por un colador de malla metálica ) para deshacer las "piedrecillas" de cacao ( especialmente si lo preparas en frío ) .



MUCHAS GRACIAS. Me lo apunto y lo pongo en la lista de deseos


Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Lo de los granos... por ahora no veo una solución 100% perfecta para molerlo en casa la verdad. Para mi gusto sigue quedando demasiado arenoso , uses el método que uses.
> 
> Lo que sí puedes hacer... si quieres claro ... es comprar granos para :
> 
> ...



Lo de los granos solo era por probar, por ver su textura, sabor, etc.
También leí que los usabas previo al ejercicio intenso ¿podrías comentarme esto un poco más? Me interesa bastante

Este fin de semana he comprado en una tienda "Granel" nibs de Cacao, a 2.83 los 100gr y puedes comprar desde 5gr. Los he probado y hoy los he mezclado con yogur. ¿Tienen los nibs las mismas propiedades que el grano y cumplen las mismas funciones?

¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Cazarr (22 Feb 2018)

Hace unas semanas encontré en una web una receta de manteca casera a base de cacao puro + aceite de oliva.

Hoy, haciendo limpieza de archivos informáticos, me he encontrado este recorte de imagen, de una noticia, que antes de borrar quiero publicar aquí. 







He encontrado también la noticia a la que pertenece. Es de La Vanguardia. Adjunto enlace:
http://www.lavanguardia.com/vivo/nu...ocolate-ingrediente-salud-cardiovascular.html


----------



## Raullucu (2 Mar 2018)

Hola, amigos:

En breve tendré que pedir más cacao en polvo. Llevo ya unos cuantos kg de Casa Luker consumidos y quería preguntaros si merece la pena probar el Grand Cru. Lo pregunto ya que os leo que este último es más laborioso de preparar por ser más compacto.

También os quería comentar, no sé si recordáis, que estuve haciendo la prueba de añadir chips de manteca de cacao a la preparación de las mañanas y que al principio no parecía aportar nada. Pues bien, no sé si es que me he acostumbrado pero si me preparo el cacao sin la manteca ahora la echo muchísimo de menos, más que por el sabor por la sensación de que alimenta más con esa capilla gruesa de grasa sobre la superficie. No sé muy bien cómo definir esa sensación, pero es muy gratificante, así que tengo claro que seguiré añadiéndoselo.

Salu2.


----------



## masia (2 Mar 2018)

El Sambirano de Madagascar, ya llevo algunos kilos consumidos, y la verdad es que tiene unos matices diferentes al Casa Luker, y ciertamente es excelente.


----------



## noeLgalaweR (2 Mar 2018)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola, amigos:
> 
> En breve tendré que pedir más cacao en polvo. Llevo ya unos cuantos kg de Casa Luker consumidos y quería preguntaros si merece la pena probar el Grand Cru. Lo pregunto ya que os leo que este último es más laborioso de preparar por ser más compacto.
> 
> ...



Buenas,

Para mí el grand cru de Sambarino es el mejor de los no alcalinizado que he probado.

Me parece muy muy rico puesto que tiene un sabor a cacao especial, intenso y sin mucho amargor.

Tenía miedo de lo que leí aquí por eso "pasarlo por un tamiz" pero en absoluto, puede contener alguna piedrecita pero como el resto, de hecho se disuelve bien.

Cómpralo, no te arrepentirás.

Saludos.


----------



## perropitoflauta (2 Mar 2018)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola, amigos:
> 
> En breve tendré que pedir más cacao en polvo. Llevo ya unos cuantos kg de Casa Luker consumidos y quería preguntaros si merece la pena probar el Grand Cru. Lo pregunto ya que os leo que este último es más laborioso de preparar por ser más compacto.
> 
> ...



A mí me ha pasado eso con el aceite de coco. Leí a un compañero unos mensajes más atrás que le echaba una cucharada y me dio por probarlo. Qué cosa más deliciosa; leche entera calentita con una cucharada de Casa Luker, otra de mascabado y otra de aceite de coco. Eso te lo desayunas junto a pan tostado con aceite de oliva y un tomate o aguacate picado con un poco de sal del Himalaya y tienes energía para toda la mañana.


----------



## Raullucu (2 Mar 2018)

Gracias a todos, pediré el de Sambirano entonces, que me fío de vosotros.


----------



## Raullucu (6 Mar 2018)

Mecagoenlaleche, han subido el precio del Sambirano 9 eurazos de un día para otro. Me voy a esperar a ver si lo bajan, si no repetiré Luker.


----------



## colombo1122 (13 Mar 2018)

iba a pedirme el grand cru de madagascar pero me pone 25€kg por 15€kg de casa lucker

esto ha sido siempre asi?

me da que voy a seguir con el casa lucker k me gusta


----------



## masia (13 Mar 2018)

colombo1122 dijo:


> iba a pedirme el grand cru de madagascar pero me pone 25€kg por 15€kg de casa lucker
> 
> esto ha sido siempre asi?
> 
> me da que voy a seguir con el casa lucker k me gusta



Como dice Raullucu, lo han subido de la noche a la mañana, ya que yo lo compré a 16 euros.
Nada, a seguir con el Casa Luker, que es igual de bueno.


----------



## reydmus (13 Mar 2018)

Han vuelto a traer en el lidl.


----------



## colombo1122 (13 Mar 2018)

pues na...casa luker. Me he quedado con laa ganas la verdad


----------



## patraix (14 Mar 2018)

Yo creo que el precio se ha subido porque el que tenían del proveedor de 16€ ya lo han agotado y ahora va por otro proveedor. Eso pasa muchas veces con otro tipo de productos.
A lo mejor si reponen del anterior proveedor el precio vuelve a como estaba


----------



## harto752 (14 Mar 2018)

*cacao santa maria*

Saludos:

Os sigo desde hace meses y actualmente consumo el casa Luker con resultado satisfactorio pero en mi ciudad existe una fábrica centenaria de cacao y chocolates concretamente ésta

MÁLAGA CURIOSIDADES MALAGUEÑAS: HISTORIA DE LA FABRICA DE CH0COLATE " SANTA MARIA " :

chocolates Santa María....esta mañana me he acercado a preguntar precios y el Kg. sale a 11 euros no hay que pedir una máximo ni un mínimo por lo que voy a probar con un par de kilos a ver que tal son.

Tenéis alguna referencia sobre la calidad,????


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Mar 2018)

Howdy, folks, hacía tiempo que no me asomaba al hilo.

Una preguntita rápida: ¿Alguno ha probado a hacer infusión en frío con granos de cacao?


----------



## harto752 (15 Mar 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Es posible... aunque también está la posibilidad de que el anterior precio fuese de entrada para posicionar el producto y ahora nos lo dejen ahí plantado :/ .
> 
> Por mi parte, a ese precio no lo compro.
> 
> ...



Pues en mi curro hay varios interesados y por cuestiones laborables tengo acceso a la compra de sus productos, no he ido personalmente pero si un compañero y no nos hace pedido mínimo, podemos pedir la cantidad que queramos nos cobra el kilo a 11,90 euros y si han seguido mis instrucciones es no alcalinizado y no desgrasado, seguramente la semana que viene me pase a recoger dos kilos que le he encargado ya que nos lo preparan por separado los kilos que queramos cada uno.

Ya os contare.


----------



## Raullucu (16 Mar 2018)

harto752 dijo:


> Pues en mi curro hay varios interesados y por cuestiones laborables tengo acceso a la compra de sus productos, no he ido personalmente pero si un compañero y no nos hace pedido mínimo, podemos pedir la cantidad que queramos nos cobra el kilo a 11,90 euros y si han seguido mis instrucciones es no alcalinizado y no desgrasado, seguramente la semana que viene me pase a recoger dos kilos que le he encargado ya que nos lo preparan por separado los kilos que queramos cada uno.
> 
> Ya os contare.



Esperamos ansiosos las conclusiones a las que llegues. Comprar nacional y buen producto sería, a mi parecer, un paso adelante.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Mar 2018)

Bueno, pues ya he hecho mi primera prueba con la infusión en frio de granos de cacao.

Los resultados son...pues la verdad, ni fu ni fa. El aroma y el sabor están ahí, pero le falta un poco de _punch_

Explico un poco el proceso:



Spoiler



1.- se coge un puñado de granos de cacao crudos
2.- se les da un golpe corto de molinillo (4-5 segundos) para trocearlos, quedando más finos que nibs, pero sin llegar a arenilla
2a.- si partimos de nibs, le podemos dar unos golpes de mortero y eso será suficiente
3.- se ponen en un recipiente (en mi caso, un vaso de nocilla) con agua
4.- se deja infusionar durante al menos 12 horas (yo he probado en la nevera, pero voy a hacer experimentos a temperatura ambiente, a ver qué tal
5.- se cuelan los sólidos (y en mi caso, se reservan para echarlos al kéfir, pero esa es otra historia)



El resultado se parece bastante a agua sucia, pero tiene un aroma y un sabor a cacao bastante interesante. Un tanto flojo, eso sí.

De momento los resultados no son todo lo esperado, creo que porque me quedé corto de cacao (eché 10 o 12 granos, y esos vasos de nocilla hacen como 400 ml), y como comentaba Seiyuro se hace un poco cuesta arriba lo de tomar algo frío de buena mañana.

Pero mezclándolo con el café me ha quedado un _mocha_ como poco interesante. 

Por cierto, por si alguien se preguntaba a qué viene todo esto:



Spoiler



Resulta que de un tiempo a esta parte he cogido la costumbre de hacer una sola comida sólida al día (pero menuda comida...) y por motivos de horario esa comida suele ser la cena (o más bien, merienda-cena: suele empezar sobre las 18 :00 y alargarse hasta las 20:00, más o menos). El motivo (más allá de que es muy práctico) es aprovechar los beneficios que aporta el ayuno intermitente.

Claro, apretarme un café de los campeones (café, cacao y grasa de coco) a primera hora me sentaba de perlas, pero me cortaba el ayuno.

Y por otra parte, tomarme el cacao en nibs con el kéfir como postre de la cena sienta genial, pero está demasiado cerca de la hora de dormir, por aquello de los efectos estimulantes de la cafeína y la teobromina.

Así que se me ocurrió que estaría bien que hubiera una forma de sacarle los estimulantes y flavonoides a los nibs para tomarlos por la mañana, pero dejando la "chicha" para por la noche.

Y la respuesta _podría_ ser la infusión en frío. Por desgracia, ni tengo pruebas científicas que lo respalden, ni medios para comprobarlo por mi mismo. Lo más que tengo es el relativo paralelismo que existe entre el café, el té y el cacao, y estudios científicos que sí respaldan las ventajas de la infusión en frío en los dos primeros.

De todos modos, os iré contando cómo me va.


----------



## harto752 (16 Mar 2018)

Saludos:

Hoy he estado hablando con el responsable de la fabrica de chocolates santa maria en Malaga para pedirle información sobre sus productos, me ha explicado que el cacao natural no alcalizado tiene un 12% de materia grasa y su precio por Kg. es de 11 euros el alcalinizado cuesta 12 euros Kg. y dispone de unas gotas de cacao 100% a 18 euros, pues para probar les he pedido un kg del no alcalinizado y otro de las gotas de cacao ya iré comentando pues me lo tienen preparado el lunes por la mañana.


----------



## qbit (20 Mar 2018)

Cacao en polvo barato que he encontrado por casualidad:

Cacao en Polvo Desgrasado Bio 250 Gr de Biospirit | Naturitas Parafarmacia Natural

Me estoy interesando también en la algarroba, que tiene cierta relación con el cacao.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Mar 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Mil gracias ;-)
> 
> Si con el té en frío se deja hasta 24 horas, con los "trocitos" de cacao 12 horas se me antojan pocas ienso: . También tengo la "sensación" ( no es más que eso ) que el cacao necesita algún acompañante, como pudiera ser vaina de vainilla natural y alguna que otra cosilla.
> 
> Iremos viendo según mejore el tiempo, que parece mentira que sea oficialmente primavera.



Actualizo, ahora que llevo unos días con el tema.

Me he pasado a la infusión "a temperatura ambiente", y los resultados tras alrededor de 10 horas son bastante buenos. De hecho, mejores que el primer intento, en parte porque he subido la concentración (10 granos en medio vaso de agua), en parte por la mayor temperatura de infusión, y en parte porque malditas las ganas que tiene uno de tomarse algo frío de buena mañana, con el _Vårvintern_ que nos ha venido a visitar este año.

El resultado, como antes, un agua de fregar con un aroma a cacao bastante más intenso, que va perfecta para mezclar con el café matutino y montarse una _versión ascética_ del café de los campeones (tm). Y algo sacará la infusión además de aroma y color, porque desde que lo tomo estoy más fresco y espabilado por la mañana y también duermo mejor por la noche.

Ya, si me hago con un infusor de émbolo o similar, en vez de tener que usar un colador para filtrar el agua de cacao...


----------



## noeLgalaweR (21 Mar 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Cacao en polvo barato que he encontrado por casualidad:
> 
> Cacao en Polvo Desgrasado Bio 250 Gr de Biospirit | Naturitas Parafarmacia Natural
> 
> Me estoy interesando también en la algarroba, que tiene cierta relación con el cacao.



Ese fue el que compré hace años cuando comencé a tomar cacao.

Y mira que han pasado años, pues no lo he vuelto a comprar, porque descubres el no desgrasado, y mas tardelo los no alcalinizados...y sabes que jamás volverás a los orígenes.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (22 Mar 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> me pregunto que les costaría hacer un cacao con bastante grasa.



Ahí afuera sigue la mentalidad de que los productos sin grasa son más sanos para el corazón y tal. Además, esto es como con la leche, que por un lado venden leche desnatada y por otro la nata y obtienen doble beneficio.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Mar 2018)

Sobre el tema del % de grasa, mis experimentos personales apuntan a que un cacao muy rico en grasa, simplemente, no sería polvo sino pasta.

Sospecho también que a mayor contenido graso, mayor riesgo de que la grasa se enrancie y perjudique el aroma y las propiedades del cacao, y por tanto menor _shelf life_ (¿hay un término en castellano para el tiempo que puede estar un producto sin venderse/consumirse antes de que haya que tirarlo?).


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Mar 2018)

fecha de consumo preferente.

Estoy en Singapur. He ido a una tiendeta a comprar un encargo y he visto azucar de coco orgánico a 4 dòlares el kg. En España cuesta 10 veces más.

creo que los productos de Asia se comprarán mejor en Asia. También el vino de Rioja en Oslo o en Detroit es muy caro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Mar 2018)

antonio estrada dijo:


> fecha de consumo preferente.
> 
> Estoy en Singapur. He ido a una tiendeta a comprar un encargo y he visto azucar de coco orgánico a 4 dòlares el kg. En España cuesta 10 veces más.
> 
> creo que los productos de Asia se comprarán mejor en Asia. También el vino de Rioja en Oslo o en Detroit es muy caro.



Meh, barajaba lo de caducidad y consumo preferente, pero no hablan de la duración del periodo, sino del momento de su expiración.


----------



## eljipo (15 May 2018)

¿qué chocolate de calidad recomendáis que sea cuanto más puro mejor?

gracias


----------



## qbit (15 May 2018)

eljipo dijo:


> ¿qué chocolate de calidad recomendáis que sea cuanto más puro mejor?
> 
> gracias



Cantidad de azúcar en chocolates y recetas para cacao 100% puro


----------



## DDT (15 May 2018)

Yo me tomo cacao puro 100% marca Pedro Mayo (en Alcampo lo tienen) , lo mezclo con el Colacao y está buenísimo...


----------



## masia (16 May 2018)

eljipo dijo:


> ¿qué chocolate de calidad recomendáis que sea cuanto más puro mejor?
> 
> gracias



Tienes que saber distinguir entre chocolate con 90-100% de cacao y tiene un proceso industrial de elaboración, de un cacao puro en polvo NO alcalinizado como el mencionado en este hilo tipo Casa Luker, Sambirano de Madagascar Gran Crú, con su 22-24% de M.G. 
Si te interesa el chocolate en tableta y tienes una VISA con buena salud, puedes mirar esa web
Tienda Chocolate online


----------



## Raullucu (16 May 2018)

masia dijo:


> Si te interesa el chocolate en tableta y tienes una VISA con buena salud, puedes mirar esa web
> Tienda Chocolate online



La hostia. Y yo pensando que el lindt 99% a 50 y pico cholos el kg ya era carete. Con esto me pasará como con el café, ya verás.


----------



## masia (16 May 2018)

Raullucu dijo:


> La hostia. Y yo pensando que el lindt 99% a 50 y pico cholos el kg ya era carete. Con esto me pasará como con el café, ya verás.



Joder Raullucu, no sabia de tu "debilidad chocolatera", :XX:
Esto es como muchas cosas, por ejemplo el jamón, que no es más que una pata de gorrino, pero una cosa es comprar un estuche de lonchas de Campofrio, Navidul, El Pozo, y otra es mirar algo que venga de Guijuelo o Jabugo, o entrar en la web de Joselito, y ver "eso" del ibérico de bellota.
Hay vino en tetra-brik, y botellas de Gran Reserva de cosecha de la 1ª República...
Pues en cacao y chocolate, lo mismo, no todo va a ser Lind, Nesté, Suchard....
No es lo mismo un cacao Criollo, que representa menos del 10% de la producción mundial, y par tanto el más apreciado y delicado, que un cacao Forastero, con un 70% de producción mundial y con otro sabor, y luego está el cacao Trinitario que es un híbrido de los anteriores y representa el 20% de producción mundial y mezcla ambos gustos y matices.
De ahí que una tableta del mismo gramaje, presente tal disparidad de precios, y de marcas desconocidas para la mayoría.
Mira la web (en alemán, o sea traductor al canto)
Schokolade & Kakao: Das Onlinemagazin zur Speise der GÃ¶tter que es más barata, pero "cuidadin" con los portes.
Esas "delicatessen", son propias para comprar por las fiestas de Navidad, o tener una VISA que NO sea anoréxica :XX:


----------



## Rubencillo (16 May 2018)

¿Alguno ha probado el cacao Oro de los Andes?

Lo ha comprado una amiga, pero no sabemos si es bueno, malo o del montón. Tiene un 12% de grasa, creo.


----------



## masia (17 May 2018)

Rubencillo dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha probado el cacao Oro de los Andes?
> 
> Lo ha comprado una amiga, pero no sabemos si es bueno, malo o del montón. Tiene un 12% de grasa, creo.



Vaya por delante que no lo he probado, pero al tener un 12% de M.G. le han quitado gran parte de la manteca. (muchos otros tienen 22-24%)
El envase no indica SI o NO es alcalinizado, por tanto queda en suspenso este detalle.
El precio de 20 euros/kg. no está mal, pero habría que ver si es 100% Criollo como indican.
Buen detalle el poder comprarlo en paquetes de 250grs. ya que en caso de no gustar, no sabe tan mal como si fuera un paquete de 1kg.


----------



## eljipo (18 May 2018)

¿y hacer nuestro propio chocolate con el cacao en polvo casa Luker y manteca de cacao? ¿alguien ha probado?

gracias.


----------



## AtomAnt (18 May 2018)

eljipo dijo:


> ¿y hacer nuestro propio chocolate con el cacao en polvo casa Luker y manteca de cacao? ¿alguien ha probado?
> 
> gracias.



Hice un par de intentos, pero usando aceite de coco o mantequilla como grasa en lugar de manteca y miel como endulzante. No me salió bien el templado con lo que no llegó a endurecer del todo. Me quedaba sólido (dándole la vuelta al molde no caía) pero no duro (se doblaba). Hay vídeos en Youtube de chocolateros mostrando el proceso de templado, pero yo soy el bicho más torpe con esas cosas :S


----------



## masia (18 May 2018)

AtomAnt dijo:


> Hice un par de intentos, pero usando aceite de coco o mantequilla como grasa en lugar de manteca y miel como endulzante. No me salió bien el templado con lo que no llegó a endurecer del todo. Me quedaba sólido (dándole la vuelta al molde no caía) pero no duro (se doblaba). Hay vídeos en Youtube de chocolateros mostrando el proceso de templado, pero yo soy el bicho más torpe con esas cosas :S



Es que hacer chocolate, no es como hacer mahonesa, requiere unas ciertas materias primas, una maquinaria, y sobretodo unos conocimientos, por eso es un oficio, y se conoce como "mestro chocolatero", en cambio "maestro mahonesero" no me consta como oficio artesano.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2018)

eljipo dijo:


> ¿y hacer nuestro propio chocolate con el cacao en polvo casa Luker y manteca de cacao? ¿alguien ha probado?
> 
> gracias.



Sip

Esta semana recibi el pedido de ambos y he hecho la prueba. Es sencillisimo con el microondas sale una cosa muy decente.

Metes la cantidad de manteca que te de la gana con una cucharada de miel en el micro. Un minuto y lo sacas liquido. Vas añadiendo cucharadas de cacao y dando vueltas con un tenedor. La cantidad de cacao hasta que te vaya quedando espeso. Lo metes al frigorifico y sale duro como una piedra.

Mi primera prueba lo espese bastante y habia que despegarlo del bol con un martillo. Ya mariconadas de moldes y tal para que quede en forma de tableta para otra ocasion.

Mientras lo vas espesando le puedes añadir almendras o avellanas.


----------



## eljipo (19 May 2018)

Eso es, quizá el proceso de templado sea más sencillo añadiendo frutos secos como almendras o pistachos como hace la gran Eva en este post:

Chocolate Negro Casero - Eva muerde la manzana

Pero la inversión que hay que hacer es grande en cacao y manteca y no sé si arriesgarme. La manteca de cacao de casa luker será tan buena como su cacao en polvo?


----------



## Hombredepaja (24 May 2018)

Alguien ha probado el cacao puro de Chocolates Express? Todavía no encontré la composición, pero por precio me imagino que no será muy allá.

Gadisline | TU SUPERMERCADO ONLINE DE CONFIANZA


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 May 2018)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Alguien ha probado el cacao puro de Chocolates Express? Todavía no encontré la composición, pero por precio me imagino que no será muy allá.
> 
> Gadisline | TU SUPERMERCADO ONLINE DE CONFIANZA



Ya lo he visto en el super, parece del estilo del Valor, 100% cacao en polvo desgrasado y alcalinizado, 16% de materia grasa y 0% de azucares añadidos.


----------



## janchy (28 May 2018)

Alguien ha comprado en Cacao Venezuela Delta. Granos - Pasta - Manteca - Polvo

lo malo que veo es el precio de un kilo de cacao en grano, pero en mas cantidad sale mas barato, por ejemplo de 5 kilos. Alguien dispuesto a hacer una compra conjunta o repartir un saco para que salga mas barato?


----------



## qbit (28 May 2018)

janchy dijo:


> Alguien ha comprado en Cacao Venezuela Delta. Granos - Pasta - Manteca - Polvo



Mirando esa web he encontrado un molinillo para moler granos de cacao y de otros vegetales:

MOLINO MANUAL PARA CACAO - www.cacaovenezueladelta.com


----------



## qbit (30 May 2018)

Pongo aquí este mensaje porque tiene cierta relación:



Tico dijo:


> Me compré una máquina casera que extrae aceite:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKex5v04jc4
> 
> Mi idea es comer aceite de coco comprado en la tienda y aceites diversos prensados en casa. Y sustituir las calorias de los carbos por las de la grasa. Voy a hacerlo durante un tiempo a ver que pasa.



No el precio, muy "decepcionante":



Tico dijo:


> 673,40€ en Conasi


----------



## Hombredepaja (3 Jun 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Paso por aquí a toda velocidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No soy yo, no lo he probado, creo que por ahora voy a seguir fiel al Casa Luker.


----------



## masia (3 Jun 2018)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> No soy yo, no lo he probado, creo que por ahora voy a seguir fiel al Casa Luker.



"Mantente fiel" yo después de probar varios tipos, y navegar mucho por el hilo, me declaro "Casalukero" y cuando me sale la vena caprichosa, me decanto por el Sambirano Madagascar Gran Crú, de 8 euros más, que según como tiene un cierto "matiz diferencial", y dependiendo del paladar de cada uno.


----------



## Raullucu (13 Jun 2018)

¡¡¡8 bolsazas de kg!!! La h****a, Seiyuro, no deja de sorprenderme la de cacao que tomas. Lo del Sambirano estaba claro que era un burbujón.


----------



## qbit (17 Ago 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Estais seguros que el casaLuker es tan buen "Cacao"??, lo digo porque en el envase pone Cocoa, y ya sabemos todos que en inglés se dice así, pero es que Cacao y Cocoa no es lo mismo



"a tropical tree, the seeds of which are used for making chocolate and cocoa": cacao (noun) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary

"1. a brown powder made from cocoa beans that is used for making chocolate or chocolate-flavoured foods and drinks

2. a hot chocolate-flavoured drink made from milk, cocoa, and sugar, or a cup of this drink": cocoa (noun) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary

El cacao de Casa Luker es semilla de cacao pulverizada. La acepción nº 1, como Valor. Colacao sería la 2.


----------



## Trustno1 (26 Ago 2018)

Solo entro a decir que, después de mucho tiempo, voy a comprar un kilo del CasaLuker no alcalinizado-no desgrasado. Adiós al cacao en polvo de Valor.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Ago 2018)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Solo entro a decir que, después de mucho tiempo, voy a comprar un kilo del CasaLuker no alcalinizado-no desgrasado. Adiós al cacao en polvo de Valor.



¿A cómo va el precio? Había subido últimamente. Y a juzgar por varios reportajes que he visto sobre la producción de cacao en el futuro parece que el precio va a seguir subiendo...

De ritmo ya voy a paquete de Casa Luker al mes.


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿A cómo va el precio? Había subido últimamente. Y a juzgar por varios reportajes que he visto sobre la producción de cacao en el futuro parece que el precio va a seguir subiendo...
> 
> De ritmo ya voy a paquete de Casa Luker al mes.



En este momento, el Casa Luker está a 19 euros, PERO el "Chocolat Madagascar Grand Crú de Sambirano, está a 21 euros, y la verdad es que yo soy consumidor de ambos y este último me "flipa en colores" y claro NO ALCALINIZADO.
Muy buenos los dos y mucha calidad, pero este Madagascar, para mi tiene algo diferencial.
A ver si alguien lo prueba y comenta su impresión.
Salu2


----------



## Cazarr (12 Sep 2018)

Upeo hilo.

Veo que el puto Casa Luker sigue a 19 eurazos. Yo lo compraba a 15 y no parece que tenga visos de bajar de precio. ienso:

De momento estoy consumiendo el kk Valor. Me parece un poco abusivo que suban casi 5 euros por la cara.



masia dijo:


> En este momento, el Casa Luker está a 19 euros, PERO el "Chocolat Madagascar Grand Crú de Sambirano, está a 21 euros, y la verdad es que yo soy consumidor de ambos y este último me "flipa en colores" y claro NO ALCALINIZADO.
> Muy buenos los dos y mucha calidad, pero este Madagascar, para mi tiene algo diferencial.
> A ver si alguien lo prueba y comenta su impresión.
> Salu2



Sabio como siempre. Gracias masia.


----------



## masia (17 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Upeo hilo.
> 
> Veo que el puto Casa Luker sigue a 19 eurazos. Yo lo compraba a 15 y no parece que tenga visos de bajar de precio. ienso:
> 
> ...



Gracias por el "piropo" Cazarrecompensas, pero no es merecido.
Es cuestión de haber probado muchos cacaos de diversos tipos y ver cual te es más placentero al paladar de cada uno.
De momento voy haciendo, como quien cambia de "pareja de baile", entre el Casa Luker y el Madagascar, ya que por 2 euros de diferencia, no me van a quitar de pobre.
Eso sí, NO SON IGUALES, ya que tienen matices diferentes, pero LOS 2, son cojonudos, y ya es cuestión del PALADAR de cada uno.
Tengo pedido un paquete de Madagascar ahora mismo, ya que el Luker, está en las últimas, y entre estos 2, no me muevo.
Salu2.


----------



## Señor Calopez (26 Sep 2018)

Hola, estaba haciendo unas preguntillas y me han enviado a este hilo.

Quería preguntar que qué opináis sobre el cacao crudo en granos o en puntas (nibs) como por ejemplo este:

Sevenhills Wholefoods Puntas de Cacao Crudo Orgánico (Nibs) 1kg: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal

Lo quiero tomar por las propiedades nutricionales, por eso me interesa que sea lo más puro posible. También me interesa consumirlo en grano porque no quiero tomarlo con leche y en polvo no lo voy a tomar a cucharadas, veo más práctico que sea en grano completo o en puntas.

¿Alguien lo ha probado así?

¿Me recomendáis alguna marca en especial?

Gracias.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2018)

No está mal, una vez lo probé, pero no me convenció, y además es alcalinizado, por ello estoy "casado" con el Casa Luker y el Sambirano de Madagascar, en polvo, y cumplen mis expectativas en lo referente a tomar cacao puro.
Es cuestión de gustos y cada uno tiene el suyo.


----------



## Señor Calopez (26 Sep 2018)

masia dijo:


> No está mal, una vez lo probé, pero no me convenció, y además es alcalinizado, por ello estoy "casado" con el Casa Luker y el Sambirano de Madagascar, en polvo, y cumplen mis expectativas en lo referente a tomar cacao puro.
> Es cuestión de gustos y cada uno tiene el suyo.



¿Y me podrías recomendar alguno que fuera puro de grano crudo ecológico sin alcalinizar? (si es de amazón mejor). 

Gracias.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> ¿Y me podrías recomendar alguno que fuera puro de grano crudo ecológico sin alcalinizar? (si es de amazón mejor).
> 
> Gracias.



Si es en GRANO ENTERO CRUDO ECOLOGICO logicamente que no es alcalinizado.
Sevenhills de 500grs. a 15 euros
Biojoy 1kg. a 25 euros.


----------



## Señor Calopez (26 Sep 2018)

masia dijo:


> Si es en GRANO ENTERO CRUDO ECOLOGICO logicamente que no es alcalinizado.
> Sevenhills de 500grs. a 15 euros
> Biojoy 1kg. a 25 euros.



Muchas gracias de nuevo, voy a encargar uno de esos a ver.

Es que estoy muy perdido en estos temas y 100 páginas de hilo son muchas ), aunque he leído las últimas.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Muchas gracias de nuevo, voy a encargar uno de esos a ver.
> 
> Es que estoy muy perdido en estos temas y 100 páginas de hilo son muchas ), aunque he leído las últimas.



Salvando MUCHO LAS DISTANCIAS, es como comerse una almendra, salida de la cáscara, cruda con su piel, y también de puede tostar y pelar, y trocear y si la machacamos mucho, la hacemos polvo.
Pues la semilla de cacao una vez extraida de la mazorca, se puede manipular de muchas maneras como tostarla, triturarla (nibs), o pulverizarla y acaso alcalinizarla o NO.
Si te metes en el tema, presta atención a la manteca de cacao, que es algo lujurioso.
Como detalle, a parte de comerse, va muy bien para hidratar los labios en tiempo de frio, para evitar que se corten , o sea tiene propiedades cosméticas (remedios de las abuelas, jajaja)
Mira en Google, el tema del cacao alcalinizado (holandés), para que te vayas enterando de las diferencias entre uno y otro.
Salu2


----------



## sportsdaily (26 Sep 2018)

El del mercadona, la chocolatera es barato, se llama la chocolatera si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Sep 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> El del mercadona, la chocolatera es barato, se llama la chocolatera si mal no recuerdo.



Pompero, es exactamente el mismo que el Cacao Valor, solo que con otro nombre y a mejor precio.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pompero, es exactamente el mismo que el Cacao Valor, solo que con otro nombre y a mejor precio.



Exactamente, ni más ni menos, y es de una calidad muy inferior.
De lo malo que es, incluso sale caro, por barato que sea su precio.


----------



## qbit (26 Sep 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> y en polvo no lo voy a tomar a cucharadas



El cacao en polvo se disuelve en agua o leche caliente y mezclado con miel y/o aceite de coco está bueno.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Sep 2018)

masia dijo:


> Exactamente, ni más ni menos, y es de una calidad muy inferior.
> De lo malo que es, incluso sale caro, por barato que sea su precio.



Es del que estoy tirando hasta que bajen el Luker. ::

Precariado MANDA. :


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Es del que estoy tirando hasta que bajen el Luker. ::
> 
> Precariado MANDA. :



No pretendo desanimarte, y lamento tu "precariado" pero dudo mucho que el Casa Luker, baje de precio y encima con el "TIRON" que le hemos dado desde este foro y otro más "forocarrero", que por uno que dice que lo compra, hay 10 o 20 que leen el hilo, y sin decir ni pio, hacen pedido.
Curiosamente, apareció el Sambirano de Madagascar, que es de puta madre, y del precio inicial, lo han rebajado.
!!VEREMOS!! como evoluciona dicho artículo.
Hay una web alemana que lo venden a 16,12, euros/kg. pero si les sumas los portes, a menos que compres una gran cantidad, en ningún modo te sale a cuenta, del mismo modo hay una web francesa, que lo tienen a 13,16 euros/kg, y estamos en lo mismo.
Si buscas "liar" a familiares, amigos, vecinos, conocidos....etc, etc, y hacer una conjunta, acaso te ahorres algún "eurillo", pero no pretendas arañar mucho más.
Es lo que hay.
El Barry Callebaut, que no es nada del otro mundo, anda por este rango de precio, y lo mismo del Sevenhills.


----------



## qbit (27 Sep 2018)

Los nibs de Sevenhills en Amazon han subido 2 € en un año. Está todo el cacao alcista, parece.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Sep 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Hola, estaba haciendo unas preguntillas y me han enviado a este hilo.
> 
> Quería preguntar que qué opináis sobre el cacao crudo en granos o en puntas (nibs) como por ejemplo este:
> 
> ...



No quisiera que parezca que les hago publi, pero yo estoy muy contento con cacao venezuela delta, una empresa española que importa cacao en grano directamente de Venezuela.

La "pega", claro, es que sólo tiene variedades venezolanas (pero no Chuao, por desgracia), pero los precios están bastante bien y la presentación es molona (sacos de yute con el nombre de la variedad impreso), hasta te envían una cartita con notas de cata. Y por pedidos superiores a 60€ no te cobran gastos de envío.

El formato mínimo que tienen es 1/2 kg (un kit para degustación que trae 100g de cada una de las 5 variedades que venden, aunque sale caro), o por los mismos 25€, 1 kg de una sola variedad. Yo pedí tres variedades diferentes, y estoy muy satisfecho (entre otras cosas, porque de aquella uno de los compis del hilo, no recuerdo cual, nos consiguió una ofertilla para quienes dijéramos que veníamos de burbuja, y me hicieron un 3X2 )


----------



## LADRIC (27 Sep 2018)

perdon por mi ignorancia, pero que pasa si esta alcalinizado?


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2018)

EL ADRI dijo:


> perdon por mi ignorancia, pero que pasa si esta alcalinizado?



"San Google", es tu amigo.
Anda busca "cacao alcalinizado" y lo cuentan muy claro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Sep 2018)

masia dijo:


> "San Google", es tu amigo.
> Anda busca "cacao alcalinizado" y lo cuentan muy claro.



Qué poco espíritu de servicio...

No le pasa nada, o nada grave.

El proceso de alcalinización tiene por fin un producto más suave y agradable tanto a la vista como al paladar, además de ser más soluble.

La pega está en que durante el proceso se pierde gran parte del poder antioxidante de los flavonoides del cacao (hasta un 60%).

Para ser _chorrisnobs_, el cacao alcalinizado es al cacao de verdad lo que el chocolate con leche al chocolate negro: una aproximación flojuna y para nenazas incapaces de soportar los aromas y sabores "demasiado" intensos...

...pero _hoiga_, para gustos hay colores


----------



## Cazarr (27 Sep 2018)

No estaría mal hacer una tabla de cacaos según el tipo, el precio medio, el coste de envío, el origen, dónde comprarlo...

Lo mismo me animo.


----------



## Señor Calopez (27 Sep 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No quisiera que parezca que les hago publi, pero yo estoy muy contento con cacao venezuela delta, una empresa española que importa cacao en grano directamente de Venezuela.
> 
> La "pega", claro, es que sólo tiene variedades venezolanas (pero no Chuao, por desgracia), pero los precios están bastante bien y la presentación es molona (sacos de yute con el nombre de la variedad impreso), hasta te envían una cartita con notas de cata. Y por pedidos superiores a 60€ no te cobran gastos de envío.
> 
> El formato mínimo que tienen es 1/2 kg (un kit para degustación que trae 100g de cada una de las 5 variedades que venden, aunque sale caro), o por los mismos 25€, 1 kg de una sola variedad. Yo pedí tres variedades diferentes, y estoy muy satisfecho (entre otras cosas, porque de aquella uno de los compis del hilo, no recuerdo cual, nos consiguió una ofertilla para quienes dijéramos que veníamos de burbuja, y me hicieron un 3X2 )




Me ha parecido interesante y hubiera probado el kit de degustación, pero he visto que es una empresa de Barcelonya y yo no compro productos catalanes.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Me ha parecido interesante y hubiera probado el kit de degustación, pero he visto que es una empresa de Barcelonya y yo no compro productos catalanes.



!!Joder, joder!! lo que has escrito,
Y yo dándote cuerda, consejos y tal pensando que eras una persona inteligente, y resulta que eres un retarded como muchos que andan por este foro.
Es triste pero pareces "niñato forocochero", que ya es decir.
No eres más tonto, porque no te entrenas, pero muchos productos "catalanes" se nutren de materias primas del pais.
Como ejemplo las Pizzas Casa Tarradellas (Hacendado en Mercadona), el tomate lo compran en Extremadura, la harina en Aragón y otros lares.
El plástico del envoltorio en Castellón, y así muchas cosas.
Si por "error " descorchas una botella de cava, (catalàn), mucha uva viene de otras regiones, el corcho del tapón, viene de fuera de Catalunya, la etiqueta se imprime en muchas marcas en Madrid, el cristal de la botella en Zaragoza y así podría seguir hasta llenarte pantallazos.
Con pensamientos tan obtusos como el tuyo, me gustaría preguntarte de donde crees que salen las "paguitas" (la tuya por discapacitado) y pensiones de tus mayores (imagino abuelos)
Catalunya, aporta el 20% del PIB a las arcas del estado, y por eso no nos quieren dejar "largarnos" y Adios muy buenas .
Claro que esto para tí es muy complejo de entender y a otros foreros les pasa lo mismo.
No te pongo en el ignore, porqué ni eso te mereces , pero SÍ lamento haberte aconsejado en el tema del cacao, perder mi tiempo, pensando que trataba con una persona normal, y craso error por mi parte.
Que te encule un Pez Espada, y quien sabe si a resultas se te despierta la neurona.
Compra Cola-Cao o Nesquick, que son baratos y estupendos, y para tu tranquilidad, pertenecen a multinacionales extranjeras NO CATALANAS.
Eres un INCONSCIENTE, al no pensar en todas estas personas que pagan su hipoteca y mantienen a su familia, trabajando en productos que se elaboran en Catalunya.
El caso del tomate de Extremadura, para las Pizzas Tarradellas, es emblemático.


----------



## qbit (27 Sep 2018)

masia dijo:


> !!Joder, joder!! lo que has escrito,
> Y yo dándote cuerda, consejos y tal pensando que eras una persona inteligente, y resulta que eres un retarded como muchos que andan por este foro.
> Es triste pero pareces "niñato forocochero", que ya es decir.
> No eres más tonto, porque no te entrenas, pero muchos productos "catalanes" se nutren de materias primas del pais.
> ...



Tus "argumentos" han sido más que rebatidos en el hilo del boicot a Cataluña.

Cuando se escribe en español, se escribe Cataluña, no Catalunya.

Que no os dejamos que os larguéis. ¿Pero queréis largaros? Da ejemplo tú y los demás y empezad por largaros de este foro en el que se escribe en español e iros a un foro a escribir en cagalán. Pero no lo hacéis, que hace mucho frío y se está muy solo ahí afuera. Lo que queréis es parasitar y vendernos vuestras mierdas de productos o ni eso, ejerciendo siempre de intermediarios como el ejemplo de esa empresa que compra cacao venezolano.

Me hace gracia eso de que compráis los tomates a Extremadura y las lechugas a Castilla, etc., para luego vendernos el producto procesado y envasado mucho más caro y luego a llorar por el IVA y a insultarnos y despreciarnos creyéndose superiores. Por eso el problema lo estamos corrigiendo para que no lloréis con el consumo responsable, facilitando que los mismos que producen los tomates y las lechugas produzcan también los productos terminados y envasados como pizzas y chorizos y así no tener que comprároslo a vosotros. Así todo queda en casa, desde los tomates y las lechugas hasta el IVA y vosotros os quedáis con vuestro supremacismo y vuestros insultos, y sin la recaudación del IVA que es lo único que os interesa, y todos contentos. Hale.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2018)

!!Que si, que si!!
Vaaaaaaale, de acuerdo.
¿Tu te arrepientes de donde te parió tu madre???
YO NOOOOO.


----------



## Raullucu (27 Sep 2018)

No ensuciéis con política un hilo tan cojonudo como este, os lo pido por favor.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2018)

Raullucu dijo:


> No ensuciéis con política un hilo tan cojonudo como este, os lo pido por favor.



!!HOLAAAAA!! compañero Raullucu.
Ciertamente que nos conocemos, y desde siempre hemos mantenido un excelente diálogo mutuamente, sin preguntarnos donde nos parió nuestra madre.
Lo que JODE, es que en este sub-foro de "consumo", aparezcan sujetos que de buenas a primeras les aconsejas lo mejor que uno sabe y luego te dicen que antes se cortarían las venas, que comprar algo que venga de mi región ( y hablamos de cacao, ya ves tú) y es sabido que en Catalunya, no se cosecha dicho producto.
No hay un hilo de "Nacionalismos" para que cada uno vomite su bilis?????


----------



## sportsdaily (27 Sep 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Antes de formular mi pregunta, me gustaría agradecer a todos los que por este foro han comentado, con mayor o menor incisión, la alternativa de este producto a los típicos "cola-caos de toda la vida" .
> 
> Precisamente, espoleado por la buena crítica, hace un mes compré un bote de Cacao Puro desgrasado en polvo Valor:
> 
> ...



Imagino que a estas alturas con 100 y pico paginas de respuesta ya te lo habrán sugerido, en mercadona lo tienes a 2,7 euros. Yo lo consumo muy habitualmente y no he encontrado otro mas barato, lo he visto en tiendas de suplementos deportivos y es considerablemente mas caro.
Como sugerencia para consumirlo yo lo mezclo con harina de avena y gofio queda mas espeso y da mas sensación de batido (también es mas calórico) Pues hasta aquí el rollo. Fin de la cita. Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Sep 2018)

masia dijo:


> !!HOLAAAAA!! compañero Raullucu.
> Ciertamente que nos conocemos, y desde siempre hemos mantenido un excelente diálogo mutuamente, sin preguntarnos donde nos parió nuestra madre.
> Lo que JODE, es que en este sub-foro de "consumo", aparezcan sujetos que de buenas a primeras les aconsejas lo mejor que uno sabe y luego te dicen que antes se cortarían las venas, que comprar algo que venga de mi región ( y hablamos de cacao, ya ves tú) y es sabido que en Catalunya, no se cosecha dicho producto.
> No hay un hilo de "Nacionalismos" para que cada uno vomite su bilis?????



Vale, corramos un tupido velo.

Yo iba a haber contestado (sin acritud) al forero en la línea de que un señor venezolano afincado casualmente en Barcelona y que importa cacao de Venezuela no se me antojaba como el paradigma del independentismo radical, pero que allá él con sus sesgos ideológicos.

Luego pensé que, para decir que allá él, era mejor no decir nada, y allá él.

En cualquier caso, está claro que ese no era el momento, y desde luego, éste no es el lugar: aquí los troleos como mínimo tienen que ir de cacao (hola JAP ), la política procuramos dejarla a la puerta del subforo.

¿Que uno decide que no compra productos catalanes? Pues él sabrá. Ni yo le voy a intentar convencer de que es (a mi parecer) una chorrada, ni creo que él pretenda censurarme mi elección de compra.

MORALEJA: si el forero sacó un dedito del tiesto con lo de que no compra catalán (que ni siquiera: otros dirán que no subvencionan con sus compras la crueldad con los animales, o la explotación laboral, o lo que sea, cada uno tiene sus neuras), usted, señor, ha sacado los dos pies al intentar adoctrinarle sobre la necedad de su sesgo.

No dejemos que, como decía Guareschi por boca de Don Camilo, "la maldita política lo ensucie todo"


----------



## qbit (28 Sep 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Vale, corramos un tupido velo.
> 
> Yo iba a haber contestado (sin acritud) al forero en la línea de que un señor venezolano afincado casualmente en Barcelona y que importa cacao de Venezuela no se me antojaba como el paradigma del independentismo radical, pero que allá él con sus sesgos ideológicos.
> 
> Luego pensé que, para decir que allá él, era mejor no decir nada, y allá él.



Si no quieres decir nada, no lo digas, pero decirlo y al mismo tiempo decir que no lo has dicho es de mucha hipocresía.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo iba a haber contestado (sin acritud) al forero en la línea de que un señor venezolano afincado casualmente en Barcelona y que importa cacao de Venezuela no se me antojaba como el paradigma del independentismo radical, pero que allá él con sus sesgos ideológicos.



Pues no sé porqué extrañísimo motivo el comeciar con Venezuela le va a impedir a alguien ser independentista, cuando es de lo más habitual que los mismos independentistas que insultan a sus mismos clientes y al resto de España compren las materias primas en el resto de España.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No dejemos que, como decía Guareschi por boca de Don Camilo, "la maldita política lo ensucie todo"



No lo dejemos nosotros, porque ellos llevan décadas haciéndonos boicot, incumpliendo la Constitución y persiguiendo el idioma español (pero bien que habitan en foros escritos en español, que ni la decencia tienen de emigrar a foros en catalán), manipulando la Historia, comprando empresas del resto de España para eliminar competencia, usar La Caixa para controlar las empresas más grandes de España (cosa que no hacían ni bancos más grandes como BBVA o Santander), etc.

Ha sido precisamente nuestra pasividad y el "no dejar que la política ensucie la convivencia, los foros, etc.", lo que ha llevado a esta situación. Conmigo que no cuenten porque nunca me he callado ante la gentuza.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Sep 2018)

Como niños, macho.

A un gilipollas le parece buena idea *desagradecer *una respuesta optando por decir que no compra productos catalanes (enhorabuena por él) y el hilo se enturbia de política. Gracias.

Será muy en lengua cervantina, pero el foro técnicamente va de economía, no está vetado el acceso al que no acepte premisas políticas. No tiene sentido ampararse en ello para invitar a alguien a marcharse del foro. El que quiera exclusividad ideológica la encontrará en el foro de Democracia Nacional.


----------



## Señor Calopez (28 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Como niños, macho.
> 
> A un gilipollas le parece buena idea *desagradecer *una respuesta optando por decir que no compra productos catalanes (enhorabuena por él) y el hilo se enturbia de política. Gracias.
> 
> Será muy en lengua cervantina, pero el foro técnicamente va de economía, no está vetado el acceso al que no acepte premisas políticas. No tiene sentido ampararse en ello para invitar a alguien a marcharse del foro. El que quiera exclusividad ideológica la encontrará en el foro de Democracia Nacional.




Gilipollas tu puta madre, desgraciao.

A ver si me voy a tener que hacer un caldo con los huesos de to's tus muertos :no:

Con mi dinero no financio ni doy de comer a etarras, separatistas, independentontos, nazis ni terroristas islámicos, y al que le pique y se de por aludido que se joda y se busque un trabajo. :


----------



## masia (28 Sep 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Gilipollas tu puta madre, desgraciao.
> 
> A ver si me voy a tener que hacer un caldo con los huesos de to's tus muertos :no:
> 
> Con mi dinero no financio ni doy de comer a etarras, separatistas, independentontos, nazis ni terroristas islámicos, y al que le pique y se de por aludido que se joda y se busque un trabajo. :



Tu "imbecilidad" es de nacimiento o te has ido entrenando con el tiempo???
Lo saben en la "Lopez Ibor" , que te has escapado de la "guarde"?????
Anda, vuelve a "forocarros", donde allí estarás en tu salsa, con la gente de tu nivel.
!!!Mira mamá!!! un mamarracho ignorante que se ha metido en un hilo de cacao.


----------



## anonimocobarde (29 Sep 2018)

Bueno, volviendo al hilo...

A lo mejor alguien lo ha recomendado ya, no me he leído las 100 páginas, pero en mencabrona hay un cacao puro en bote, "La Chocolatera", fabricado por Valor (lo pone en el bote). Según mi padre es más barato y sabe exactamente igual que el de Valor, yo personalmente no he hecho la comparativa.


----------



## Trustno1 (29 Sep 2018)

ravengangrel dijo:


> Bueno, volviendo al hilo...
> 
> A lo mejor alguien lo ha recomendado ya, no me he leído las 100 páginas, pero en mencabrona hay un cacao puro en bote, "La Chocolatera", fabricado por Valor (lo pone en el bote). Según mi padre es más barato y sabe exactamente igual que el de Valor, yo personalmente no he hecho la comparativa.



En casa empezamos por comprar cacao en polvo de Valor, el que dices es de ellos también, pero bajo marca Mercadona. Evidentemente es mucho mejor que comprar Nesquik, Colacao o cosas por el estilo, tipo Claviqueño, porque te ahorras el azúcar añadido. 

Sin embargo, te recomiendo que compres el cacao puro sin desgrasar ni alcalinizar, sinceramente eso sí es cacao. 

En Amazon tienes, en formato de 1kg, el Casa Luker, es el que tenemos ahora en casa y es tremenda la diferencia en sabor, crema, aroma. También recomiendan cacao puro de Sevenhill, aunque no lo he probado. 

El de Valor o pseudónimos son "cantidad", pero no calidad y te lo dice alguien que tampoco pensaba que fuera cierto, salvo que los compañeros tuvieran un paladar exquisito.


----------



## anonimocobarde (29 Sep 2018)

Gracias, los probaré.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Si no quieres decir nada, no lo digas, pero decirlo y al mismo tiempo decir que no lo has dicho es de mucha hipocresía.



Y no lo dije. Notará que mi respuesta no fue al forero Kicker Casillas, sino a Masia, que le afeó la conducta.



> Pues no sé porqué extrañísimo motivo el comeciar con Venezuela le va a impedir a alguien ser independentista, cuando es de lo más habitual que los mismos independentistas que insultan a sus mismos clientes y al resto de España compren las materias primas en el resto de España.



No comerciar con Venezuela, sino ser venezolano, que tó hay que explicarlo.

O sea, que igual patino, pero a mí Henry Campos, qué quiere que le diga, muy payés no me suena...




> No lo dejemos *nosotros*, porque *ellos* llevan décadas haciéndonos boicot, incumpliendo la Constitución y persiguiendo el idioma español (pero bien que habitan en foros escritos en español, que ni la decencia tienen de emigrar a foros en catalán), manipulando la Historia, comprando empresas del resto de España para eliminar competencia, usar La Caixa para controlar las empresas más grandes de España (cosa que no hacían ni bancos más grandes como BBVA o Santander), etc.
> 
> Ha sido precisamente nuestra pasividad y el "no dejar que la política ensucie la convivencia, los foros, etc.", lo que ha llevado a esta situación. Conmigo que no cuenten porque nunca me he callado ante la gentuza.



Nosotros vs ellos, así se escribe la historia.
No sean borregos, no le hagan el caldo gordo a los pastores...

O sí, qué mas da. Total, es su bolsillo y su paladar, no los míos.

MORALEJA: que cada cual haga lo que estime oportuno, y el que quiera no comprar productos catalanes (o, como dije antes, no comprar productos fruto del maltrato animal, la explotación infantil, el capitalismo, el comunismo, o basándose en el patrón arbitrario *que le dé la realísima gana*), pues que no los compre.

Solo pediría, como favor personal y por motivos de higiene mental, que guardaran el proselitismo para otros lugares (que los hay), y dejaran este hilo prístino de arengas ideológicas (sean del color que sean)...

...y si eso les perturba terriblemente, pues tampoco se preocupen por mí, que no da para tanto. Arenguen a gusto, que para eso tengo la ruedecita del ratón.

Paz y ciencia


----------



## LADRIC (4 Oct 2018)

bueno amigos, ya tengo el cacao de sevenhills
como lo bebeis vosotros?
agua caliente, leche, miel, grasa de coco?


----------



## qbit (4 Oct 2018)

EL ADRI dijo:


> bueno amigos, ya tengo el cacao de sevenhills
> como lo bebeis vosotros?
> agua caliente, leche, miel, grasa de coco?



Mezclado con miel calentado en el microondas, por ejemplo. Pero seguro que hay recetas mejores, que yo soy bastante simple para comer.

Nota: Cuando es sólido a temperatura ambiente se le conoce como grasa, y si se presenta como líquido se dice que es un aceite. Pero el aceite de coco en Madrid es líquido en verano y sólido el resto del tiempo.

Sin embargo, se suele llamar grasa a las procedentes de animales terrestres, y aceites a las procedentes de animales marinos y vegetales, así que este criterio es el que explica que se diga aceite de coco, y no grasa de coco.


----------



## sportsdaily (4 Oct 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Antes de formular mi pregunta, me gustaría agradecer a todos los que por este foro han comentado, con mayor o menor incisión, la alternativa de este producto a los típicos "cola-caos de toda la vida" .
> 
> Precisamente, espoleado por la buena crítica, hace un mes compré un bote de Cacao Puro desgrasado en polvo Valor:
> 
> ...



Por cierto el otro dia me encontre este tuit de una tienda online y parece que los sacos grandes te salen bastante económicos... Por si interesa aqui lo dejo:
Twitter


----------



## PBA (5 Oct 2018)

que tal la marca "La cholatera" del Mercadona.

16% de Hidratos de carbono


----------



## MAUSER (5 Oct 2018)

PBA dijo:


> que tal la marca "La cholatera" del Mercadona.
> 
> 16% de Hidratos de carbono




Se me acabó el sambriano y he comprado la nueva marca del mercarroña y no está mal.


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2018)

La marca "La chocolatera" de Mercadona es fabricada por Valor.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> La marca "La chocolatera" de Mercadona es fabricada por Valor.



ya lo he leído, pero cambia el color, ahora mas oscuro y el sabor, para mi mejor


----------



## Max Aub (6 Oct 2018)

El cacao puro si es desgrasado no es malo, pero sin desgrasar es una bomba para las arterias y el colesterol. Tened cuidado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El cacao puro si es desgrasado no es malo, pero sin desgrasar es una bomba para las arterias y el colesterol. Tened cuidado.



El puto vegano psicopata tenia que venir a manchar tambien este hilo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2018)

PBA dijo:


> que tal la marca "La cholatera" del Mercadona.
> 
> 16% de Hidratos de carbono



Es el valor de siempre con otro bote.


----------



## qbit (17 Oct 2018)

¿Alguien sabe si este polvo es desgrasado/no desgrasado y/o alcalinizado/no alcalinizado?:

Cacao Puro en Polvo


----------



## Cazarr (17 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si este polvo es desgrasado/no desgrasado y/o alcalinizado/no alcalinizado?:
> 
> Cacao Puro en Polvo



Alcalinizado o no no sé. Pero es desgrasado:


----------



## qbit (17 Oct 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Alcalinizado o no no sé. Pero es desgrasado:



Se me había pasado ese dato. Por cierto:



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya he hecho mi primera prueba con la *infusión* en frio de granos de cacao.
> 
> Los resultados son...pues la verdad, ni fu ni fa. El aroma y el sabor están ahí, pero le falta un poco de _punch_
> 
> ...



He recordado ese mensaje al descubrir que se usan las cascarillas de granos de cacao para infusiones:

Chocolates Comes: Cascarilla de Cacao
Chocolates Santocildes: Cascarilla de Cacao


----------



## LADRIC (17 Oct 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El cacao puro si es desgrasado no es malo, pero sin desgrasar es una bomba para las arterias y el colesterol. Tened cuidado.





el de sevenhills y casaluker es desgrasado?


----------



## qbit (17 Oct 2018)

Sevenhills: No alcalinizado y desgrasado.
Casa Luker: No alcalinizado y no desgrasado.


----------



## Cazarr (17 Oct 2018)

Es decir, que el Casa Luker sería mejor, ¿no?

Corregidme si me equivoco: los alcalinizados son los tipo Valor; y los desgrasados son los que no poseen la grasa natural del cacao (para hacer otros productos con ella y por tanto más beneficios).


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Oct 2018)

Desgrasados son todos los cacaos en polvo, porque si mueles el grano de cacao y no lo desgrasas *no obtienes polvo, sino pasta* (la pasta de cacao, y tal)

Luego ya, en función de cuán desgrasado esté, puedes tener porcentajes de materia grasa desde el 5-6% (o supongo que podrías quitársela toda y sustituirla por otras grasas más baratas, como hacen con el chocolate _ful_) hasta (que yo haya visto) el 30%

El grano de cacao tiene entre un 45 y un 55% de m.g., por cierto.

Sobre que la manteca de cacao sea una bomba para las arterias y el colesterol, no voy ni a dignificar semejante explosión de ignorancia con una respuesta.


----------



## qbit (18 Oct 2018)

Lo que pasa es que a los polvos menos desgrasados los llaman "no desgrasados". El Casa Luker tiene el 22-24% de grasa, cuando casi todos los demás tienen menos.


----------



## qbit (30 Oct 2018)

Hasta la fecha, mi producto favorito de cacao es la *pasta de cacao*, por su sabor similar al del chocolate puro 99%/100%, por su manipulación fácil, rápida y limpia, por su razonable precio (igual de precio o más barato que el de otros productos peores en todas estas cualidades que estoy enumerando), y por sus cualidades nutricionales al ser un producto poco procesado.
:Baile:


----------



## qbit (16 Nov 2018)

Pues hablando de pedidos grandes, hice uno en Chocolates Comes. Ya dije que mi producto favorito de los derivados de cacao es la pasta de cacao que sabe como el chocolate puro 100% y se come como si fueran caramelos:



Yo usaba el polvo de cacao mezclándolo con miel, que es una actividad un tanto trabajosa. Pues en esa web lo tienen ya hecho. Miel (de azahar, que además es de las que más me gustan), con polvo de cacao, no chocolate (hay un error en el título, como se ve en los ingredientes y etiqueta). Me ahorro el trabajo de elaborarlo y está muy bueno, aunque un poco caro (el frasco son 250 g. en realidad y no 300 g. como dicen). Tiene una consistencia sólida como a Nocilla:



Y tengo pendiente probar la harina de algarroba (que se usa como sustituto del polvo de cacao), que está aquí en mi poder ya pero no lo he abierto aún...


----------



## sportsdaily (16 Nov 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Antes de formular mi pregunta, me gustaría agradecer a todos los que por este foro han comentado, con mayor o menor incisión, la alternativa de este producto a los típicos "cola-caos de toda la vida" .
> 
> Precisamente, espoleado por la buena crítica, hace un mes compré un bote de Cacao Puro desgrasado en polvo Valor:
> 
> ...



como veis este cacao? Sale a unos 2 € los 250 gr, bolsa de 2,5 kg 19,99 ienso:
La Mesa del Gourmet | Product Page


----------



## Cazarr (17 Nov 2018)

Ayer volví a tener en mis manos el querido Casa Luker, después de casi dos meses sin cacao...

Pero esta vez he notado más que me pone nervioso. :: ¿Soy el único pringao al que el cacao le pone (un pelín) nervioso?


----------



## sportsdaily (18 Nov 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Pasta de cacao es lo que deberíamos usar todos en realidad, idealmente recien molida a base de granos... pero lo cierto es que insertarlo en el día a día - según el tiempo que tenga cada uno - se antoja harto complicado.
> 
> Incluso las gotas de manteca que has comprado o la que venden en bloque ( se supone que en los Carrefour/pasillo internacional debería haber, por mi zona no los he encontrado ) requieren pasar un rato fundiendo lentamente... que no es gran cosa, pero una vez más: al ritmo que vivimos hoy en día, se acaba haciendo molesto ( al menos para el día a día; otra cosa son ocasiones aisladas ) .
> 
> ...



Mi estándar es el de mercadona, y este salia mas barato por eso lo puse, alguna sugerencia?


Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Ayer volví a tener en mis manos el querido Casa Luker, después de casi dos meses sin cacao...
> 
> Pero esta vez he notado más que me pone nervioso. :: ¿Soy el único pringao al que el cacao le pone (un pelín) nervioso?



Será por la teobromina, una xantina al igual que la cafeína o la teofilina.


----------



## qbit (18 Nov 2018)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Pasta de cacao es lo que deberíamos usar todos en realidad, idealmente recien molida a base de granos... pero lo cierto es que insertarlo en el día a día - según el tiempo que tenga cada uno - se antoja harto complicado.



Esas "pepitas" de pasta son rápidas de comer. Si las intento disolver en agua caliente, entonces sí que se me va el tiempo, porque queda un poso en el fondo que tarda mucho en disolverse y cuesta mucho esfuerzo, más que con el polvo de cacao. Yo lo uso como estimulante ligero antes de una actividad intelectual especial, que no es ni la mitad de los días.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Chocolates Santa María



Santa María no lo conozco, así que serán los siguientes a comprar.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Yo mismo no puedo tomar café o no duermo en días ( a pesar de que me encante el aroma ) y el hecho de haber tenido 0 tabaco , 0 alcohol , 0 drogas en mi vida sumado a mi alejamiento de todo medicamento ( todo, incluído aspirinas ) ... obviamente hace que todo estimulante ( cafeína, teína, teobromina ... ) me afecte mucho más .



A mí me pasa lo mismo.


----------



## CUATERBAC (18 Nov 2018)

Que asco da la mariconeria que teneis los maricones


----------



## qbit (18 Nov 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> como veis este cacao? Sale a unos 2 € los 250 gr, bolsa de 2,5 kg 19,99 ienso:
> La Mesa del Gourmet | Product Page



Está muy bien de precio. Pruébalo y así comparas con otros, y nos lo cuentas.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 00:25 ----------




Campidoctor dijo:


> Que asco da la mariconeria que teneis los maricones



El cacao les gustó a los conquistadores españoles que lo trajeron para acá. ¿Eran maricones también? 

Mariconería es tomar preparados a base de azúcar para que esté dulcecito con algo de cacao. El cacao puro es ligeramente amargo y repele a los ñoños.


----------



## sportsdaily (18 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Está muy bien de precio. Pruébalo y así comparas con otros, y nos lo cuentas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 00:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Para el blackfriday pillo y hago informe


----------



## qbit (18 Nov 2018)

El problema de los granos de cacao de Chocolates Comes es que vienen con la cascarilla. Los de santa María veo que son muy flexibles y tienen sin cascarilla, recubiertos de chocolate, etc. Mucha variedad de presentaciones. En cambio, no tienen productos originales/extravagantes como miel con polvo de cacao, jabón de cacao, harina de algarroba, etc.

Está bien que cada empresa tenga sus virtudes.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> El problema de los granos de cacao de Chocolates Comes es que vienen con la cascarilla. Los de santa María veo que son muy flexibles y tienen sin cascarilla, recubiertos de chocolate, etc. Mucha variedad de presentaciones. En cambio, no tienen productos originales/extravagantes como miel con polvo de cacao, jabón de cacao, harina de algarroba, etc.
> 
> Está bien que cada empresa tenga sus virtudes.



Hombre, problema... eso ya va en gustos.

El aporte extra de fibra de la cascarilla tiene sus ventajas, aunque reconozco que amarga un poco y ensucia el sabor.

Y bueno, pelar los granos siempre es una opción (una opción bastante latosa, admito), pero algo me dice que, de cara a conservar la frescura, mejor con cascarilla que sin.


----------



## masia (19 Nov 2018)

Campidoctor dijo:


> Que asco da la mariconeria que teneis los maricones



!!Oye cretino!! vuelve a la guarde con los tuyos, que allí pasarás desapercibido.:XX:


----------



## qbit (19 Nov 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> de cara a conservar la frescura, mejor con cascarilla que sin.



La "frescura" se puede mantener envasándolos al vacío, por ejemplo.

Pero eso de "frescura" es volver al viejo debate de si los granos de cacao vienen ya "procesados" (tostados y fermentados") o al natural. Desde luego que no vienen naturales como los que se comían en ese vídeo nada más sacarlos de la vaina en la selva.


----------



## qbit (21 Nov 2018)




----------



## sportsdaily (24 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Está muy bien de precio. Pruébalo y así comparas con otros, y nos lo cuentas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 00:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Al final lo pido hoy sábado negro, hable con ellos por twitter preguntando si habia descuento en el chocolate dijeron que ya estaba rebajado pero que me hacian un codigo con el 10 % de descuento como iba a comprar dos bolsas grandes de 2,5 kg para evitar los gastos de envio me ha dado para comprar una pequeña por 4 euros de 500 gr. así que me saldrá a 40 euros 5´5 kg. Así que saldría a 1,81 los 250gr. Ya contaré que tal.


qbit dijo:


> Tree to Bar || How to Make Chocolate Every Step - YouTube



Chulo el video!


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2018)

Puse ese vídeo que encontré por casualidad, o mejor dicho, porque las casualidades en Youtube no existen, porque Youtube me lo debió recomendar. Pero luego se me ocurrió (no tiene mérito) buscar vídeos similares en español:

como hacer chocolate desde el cacao - YouTube

Este es similar al anterior. Desde la planta a la mesa convertido en chocolate. Lo interesante para mí es el proceso inicial de sacar las semillas de la vaina y demás:

Cómo sembrar y convertir el Cacao en Chocolate - TvAgro por Juan Gonzalo Angel - YouTube

Esto prueba que los granos que comemos son a los granos crudos como el yogur o kéfir a la leche cruda. Siendo partidario de la comida fermentada, no me preocupa. Lo que me preocupa es la curiosidad por probar los granos crudos.


----------



## qbit (23 Feb 2019)




----------



## un mundo feliz (19 Mar 2019)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Voy a hacer un pedido gordo pre-Brexit aquí :
> 
> Buy chocolate bars online for UK delivery by post - Chocolate Trading Co
> 
> ...



que tal !. Cuanto tiempo llevo sin pasar por el hilo. 

Pedazo de tienda. Voy a comparar precios con clubdelchocolate, a ver cual es mas economica. Creo que voy a pedir yo también-.

De los 100% a mi no me gusta ninguno. Demasiada saturación para mi paladar. Para mi lo óptimo es entre 60 y 70%. Y con leche, ni hablar, un sacrilegio. 

Para mi, de primera division por ejemplo amedei y duffy's. El amedei 9 brutal y un duffy's de 72% que ahora no recuerdo cual, esos son la pera limonera. Los Marou ( vietnam ) también están a nivel similar. Valrhona también son muy buenos, pero un par de peldaños por debajo de los anteriores, por algo son mas baratos. Y me imagino que muchos mas están al mas alto nivel, visto lo que tienen en la tienda. Pero esto es lo que me viene ahora a la cabeza de lo que yo conozco, que hace ya meses que no hago pedidos.


----------



## Marques de Chorrapelada (19 Mar 2019)

El de mercadona esta muy bien en calidad-precio, pero mejor con cafe. A palo seco el cacao es muy amargo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2019)

Yo compro choco 90 % cacao puro....


----------



## un mundo feliz (21 Mar 2019)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Idem por aquí  ... más de lo mismo con el hilo del té. Es una pena, pero entre la falta de tiempo y el cariz que está tomando el foro cada día más lleno de trolls de baja calidad y psico-depresivos... cuesta lo suyo abrirlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia, 72 unidades. Mis pedidos ocasionales de unos 60 pavos quedan a la altura del betún.  

Lo que yo he aprendido es que da igual el origen del chocolate. El Marou creeme que es un primera división, nada que ver con las marcas comerciales, en las que como bien indicas se clasifican Valhrona y Pralus. Cacaosuyo también es de los mejores. Sobre el Duffy's ya me acuerdo, es el Nicaragua Nicaliso 72%, de lo mejor que he probado junto al Amedei 9. recuerda que estos chocolates no los tienes que masticar, han de comerse como un caramelo, sin moverlo mucho, que los vapores te suban a la nariz.

Ahora que, lo que no entiendo es porqué no hay ningún fabricante español a tan alto nivel, o por lo menos yo no conozco ninguno. Estoy seguro que si Valor se pone con ello, te saca una línea de chocolates tan buenos o mejores que los italianos, británicos o vietnamitas. Supongo que no lo hacen porque no les debe de compensar un mercado tan minoritario y "elitista".


----------



## qbit (21 Mar 2019)

A mí sí me gusta el chocolate 90% o 100%, pero no he probado todavía esas marcas caras que mencionáis.

El cacao no es amargo. Digamos que tiene un saborcillo intenso, pero completamente comestible. 



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> por ahora mi despensa está bien surtida para 1-2 años.



Aaa ver paaayo, eso se comparte con los colegas del foro.


----------



## Nicolas Tesla (22 Mar 2019)

A ver pregunta para entendidos:

Compre Cacao casa lurker 1Kg, cacao molido básicamente.

1- Después de abrir la bolsa y guardarlo en recibipientes herméticos de vidrio, me he dado cuenta de la cantidad de cacao que es . ¿Cuánto puede aguantar así? 

2.-Me preparo una buena taza de leche con cacao, y me cuesta mucho disolver la manteca que lleva, se queda en el fondo de la taza y tengo la sensación que me dejo la mitad del sabor ahí abajo, alguna sugerencia?


----------



## qbit (22 Mar 2019)

La leche tiene que estar bien caliente y removiendo bien se disuelve.


----------



## masia (24 Mar 2019)

Pasaba a saludar a los compañeros "cacaoinómanos", de los cuales he aprendido mucho, y comentar que me he "aparcado" con el Casa Luker y el Sambirano de Madagascar, que casi han igualado el precio y sin hacer "mega-compras", ya es un fijo en mi despensa como puede ser la sal, el aceite, la harina, el arroz......................... y el grano de café. 
Vamos que nunca estoy sin cacao


----------



## Raullucu (25 Mar 2019)

Nicolas Tesla dijo:


> 1- Después de abrir la bolsa y guardarlo en recibipientes herméticos de vidrio, me he dado cuenta de la cantidad de cacao que es . ¿Cuánto puede aguantar así?



Esta duda me interesa. Llevo una temporada larga que apenas tomo leche por lo que consumo poco Luker. La bolsa actual está apunto de acabarse y lleva abierta unos 6 meses. Bien, he notado cierto cambio en el amargor y creo que cierto enranciamiento, es decir, la experiencia de tomarlo ha empeorado. Para tiempos tan largos, ¿convendrá guardarlo en la nevera?

Salu2.


----------



## un mundo feliz (26 Mar 2019)

Enhorabuena. Acabas de salir de matrix en el mundo del chocolate.  . En este foro sabemos mucho de eso. Yo pasé por lo mismo. Es igual que cuando uno solo ha comido jamón serrano y prueba el auténtico de bellota, que literalmente se te da la vuela la cabeza. O cuando has escuchado música en una minicadena mierder y escuchas por primera vez un equipo wifi de verdad en una sala acondicionada, de eso sabes mucho mas que yo. Lo malo de estas salidas de matrix es que ya no hay vuelta atrás. A partir de ahora cualquier otro chocolate de supermercado te parecerá una cosa pastosa, extremadamente dulce y poco más. La parte mas positiva es que del amplísimo espectro de los auténticos alimentos gourmet, el chocolate es asequible para cualquier bolsillo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Mar 2019)

Un compi se ha pasado casi un mes currando en Quito, y "de recuerdo" se ha traído unos surtidos Pacari...

...que no digo ná y lo digo tó.

Ahora, en un país con un salario de 400-500$ mensuales, 9$ el paquete de 120 gramos. Ahí es ná.


----------



## un mundo feliz (26 Mar 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Un compi se ha pasado casi un mes currando en Quito, y "de recuerdo" se ha traído unos surtidos Pacari...
> 
> ...que no digo ná y lo digo tó.
> 
> Ahora, en un país con un salario de 400-500$ mensuales, 9$ el paquete de 120 gramos. Ahí es ná.



El Pacari es realmente bueno, pero bajo mi punto de vista juega en una division inferior a los Amedei, Duffy's, y otros de su mismo nivel. A ver si Seiyuro se anima, abre un hilo sobre chocolate y comentamos futuras compras.


----------



## qbit (26 Mar 2019)

Tendrás que hacer un megapost sobre tipos de chocolate gourmet.

Bueeeno, un mensaje de tamaño medio solamente, pero que sea completito, eh.


Por cierto, si Seiyuro se ha gastado 600 eurípides en chocolate, no quiero pensar cuánto se gastará en comer en el día a día. Ya me lo imagino gastando dinerales en jamón, pescado, marisco, carnes selectas, vinos gran reserva, caviar, ... uf. Casi mejor que no te aficiones a demasiadas cosas gourmet o no te va a llegar el sueldo.


----------



## qbit (31 Mar 2019)

Veo que coincidimos en muchas cosas.

Yo también he sido siempre desconfiado con la pedantería culinaria ("aroma afrutado con..."), sobre todo en bebidas alcohólicas, que nunca me han gustado ni he sabido "apreciarlas", y por extensión al resto de alimentos. Tengo pendiente probar los chocolates de lujo a ver si es verdad que eso sí lo vale.

Ha sido muy ñoño a la hora de comer ("mi hijo no me come").  Pero es sabido que comer poco y pocas veces está correlacionado con la longevidad. Al mismo tiempo siempre me ha gustado probar comidas distintas, y buscar la calidad como algo duradero a largo plazo en la música, en la comida y en otras cosas. Por ejemplo, estoy muy satisfecho con unas gafas carísimas que compré hace ya 8 años pero que están como nuevas, en su resistencia, flexibilidad y en su apreciación estética. Lo siguiente será comprarme el paraguas definitivo. Uno que es irrompible y sirve como defensa personal para atizar buenos porrazos también. 

Rechazar el uso de medicamentos todo lo que sea posible.

No haber fumado nunca, ni tomado drogas, ni beber bebidas alcohólicas más que para probarlas y decepcionarme.

Llevar una vida sana = comer sano y 1-2 veces al día. Hacer poco ejercicio no forzado, como hacen los gatos, que duermen todo lo que pueden hasta que les entra el hambre. Hay que aprender de los animales y no creer la propaganda mediática de que hacer ejercicio es sano. El otro día veía en el metro un anuncio de una cadena de gimnasios diciendo que mueren al año 52.000 personas, y yo me preguntaba que cuántos mueren por hacer ejercicio. Incontables de los que no hay estadísticas (referencio al hilo de Aynrandiano2), además de que ese dato está seguramente inventado, como tantos, y no es posible determinar la relación directa. Si hay que esprintar para cazar el metro o autobús lo hago, que para eso estoy delgado y ágil, pero correr para nada es tontería, malo para la salud y envejece prematuramente, igual que cualquier máquina se estropea antes si se usa en demasía. Además, correr es de cobardes. 

Rechazar la desnaturalización alimentaria actual (en la leche por ejemplo, en comparación con la leche de hace unas décadas), o los timos pseudo-gourmet: Chocolates y cacaos demasiado caros para su valía, pseudo caviar hecho con huevas de otros peces menos caros, sucedáneos estafadores de las anguilas, etc.

Tener pocas enfermedades (tocaré madera).

No coincido en tener afición por el té o el café... todavía, ni en haber probado el caviar, ni en haber abusado del marisco. Eso quiero hacerlo, abusar del marisco todo lo posible sin que se resienta el bolsillo demasiado.


----------



## qbit (5 Abr 2019)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> A priori estas marcas se conceden - como era de esperar - mucho autobombo y dan la apariencia de preocuparse realmente por el producto; algunas tabletas son de producción limitada y numerada



Vaya, no sabía eso y no se me había ocurrido. Independientemente de la calidad del chocolate, numerarlo me parece una buena manera de inculcar la idea de elitismo en el comprador. Claro, eso no lo puede hacer Lindt, porque no sería nada elitista descubrir que te estás comiendo la tableta 1.804.727.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Buena suerte con el paraguas, todavía no he encontrado algo semejante; si bien es cierto que por aquí suele haber unas ventoleras exageradas .



Pues precisamente mi interés en ello surgió tras ver un vídeo-anuncio de un paraguas todoterreno que lo mismo servía para resistir ventoleras, que para subirse encima poniéndolo apoyado entre dos sillas que como palo para atizar a agresores. Me olvidé de ello hasta ahora con esta conversación. Creo recordar que costaba sobre 300 €. Supongo que guardé la dirección del vídeo porque suelo hacerlo con todas las cosas que me interesan, así que será cuestión de buscarlo. También creo que Aynrandiano o alguien mencionó otra marca menos cara que hacía una función similar. Cada vez me interesa más gastar dinero en cosas pseudo-eternas, como mis gafas o ese paraguas.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Una persona puede ser una ecuación más o menos compleja, con más o menos variables. Visto lo que he visto... no puedo evitar rechazar dogmas... por no decír que vivimos una época en que la nutrición se está convirtiendo en un sustituto de la religión, con sus figuras pintorescas, sus seguidores, sus radicales, teorías que se contradicen entre sí una y otra vez, revelaciones absurdas de es-tu-dios y 100-tifikos ... mala época con esta saturación para creer que sólo existe una manera... y arriesgado decír estas cosas en un foro sin ser atacado por los seguidores de turno .



Es que como está tan de moda hoy en día hacer ejercicio, correr, los gimnasios y demás, me surge el deseo de ir contracorriente. Aunque siempre he sido ágil y se me ha dado bien correr, mi vagancia natural me impedía hacerlo salvo que fuera necesario. Por eso me parece bien que alguien abra hilos criticando hacer ejercicio, como se ha hecho en los últimos meses en el foro generando mucho debate con buenos argumentos. A mí me gusta nadar, tenis de mesa, andar y montar en bici. Cada cual luego es libre de reflexionar y de probar qué es lo que más le gusta y qué es lo que le sienta bien. No es lo mismo ser delgado que atlético. Alguien atlético a lo mejor tiene aversión al tenis de mesa o a montar en bici y le va más otras cosas, mientras que a mí la moda de los gimnasios me repele.

A mí de los corredores lo único que me molesta es que yo suelo cruzar el parque de El Retiro con bastante frecuencia, y también pasar por el de Madrid Río, en ambos casos andando, y me cruzo con incontables corredores que al pasar a mi lado van jadeando y preferiría no captar sus jadeos tan cerca de mí aunque sea un instante, porque son muchos y son muchos instantes en total. No hablemos ya de quien escupe al suelo, que a esos les crujía a multas. Me obligan a ir mirando el suelo a ver dónde piso. Y es que en Madrid hay, como decía Genesis en una canción, "too many people making too many problems".

Recuerdo al salir de la universidad ir caminando con uno que presumía de ser muy deportista, de jugar mucho al baloncesto, y no querer correr un poco para coger el autobús, cuando ese día no había jugado al baloncesto. O no querer subir las escaleras del metro andando, "porque cansa", cuando para mí era una costumbre normal y corriente. Pues vaya deportista de m. eres, macho, pensaba, y me tenía que contener. Es lo que pasa cuando algo se pone de moda, que todo quisqui quiere o se siente obligado a apuntarse a la moda, y ya lo dice el refrán, que se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo, y esas mentiras son por la presión social de que hay que ser deportista.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> No puedo negar que las analogías humano-animal me producen un hartazgo de alto nivel, siempre aislando la característica que interesa del animal para encajonarlo en nuestro ejemplo, obviando todas las - muchas - diferencias ... y por supuesto tapando debajo de la alfombra todas esas imágenes lamiendo genitales, consumiendo heces o lamiendo orina, orinando en cualquier sitio o los grandes instintos por meter la cabeza o cuerpo entero en una caja o en la basura .



Los animales son muy cochinotes a veces, pero no creo que sus guarrerías expliquen su buena forma física, que poseen aplicando esa sabia ley natural del mínimo esfuerzo. También es verdad que el resto del tiempo tienen que moverse por narices, quieran o no, para cazar o no ser cazados, mientras que un humano tendente a la vagancia como yo puede caer en el vicio de no hacerlo. Al menos me obligo a recorrer buenas distancias andando en vez de usar algún medio de transporte. Pero que conste que lo hago porque al hacerlo cruzo parques sin coches ni ruidos, y con más motivación cuando llega la prima Vera. 



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Aynrandiano - usando lenguaje foril - es un blanconegrista premium que mientras pasea por la playa de la vida niega la existencia de mar repleto de múltiples tonalidades grises y prefiere mirar hacia otro lado.



Yo no dudo de que la probabilidad de sufrir algún accidente o atentado por Aynrandiano sea menor que la mía. La cuestión es, ahora que no nos lee, ¿merece la pena el esfuerzo y tiempo dedicado en ir superprotegido por todos lados para rebajar la probabilidad de un nivel minúsculo a un nivel ínfimo? Pues no. Si viviéramos en zona de guerra está claro que sí, y aunque por desgracia la inseguridad ciudadana va en aumento por motivos obvios, todavía no nos merece la pena llevar un chaleco antibalas por la calle y cosas por el estilo. Pero si es feliz así, habrá que dejarle, y además, siempre hay cosas que potencialmente se podrían aprender de hasta el más tonto, y con más motivo de gente como Aynrandiano que es lo contrario.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Pufffff..... pufffff.... pufffff..... lo siento de verdad si suena borde... no es mi intención... pero este es el momento en el que lees esa frase yonki-ochentera ( sí, muy repetida por los yonkis de la época por aquí , a lo que seguía una risotada-tos-quescupoloshígados ) repetidas millones y millones de veces ... provocando fallecimientos en mi cerebro .



Lo de "correr es de cobardes" era broma. Me acordé de esa frase y la solté. 



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Una cosa es pulír un único aspecto de un todo, y otra muy distinta reforzar ese aspecto de múltiples formas ( carrera corta, fondo, desplazamiento lateral, potencia de salto vertical, etc... ) , hacer lo propio con otros aspectos... y luego aplicarlo todo en conjunto. La famosa paradoja: no importa no ser el número 1 en una disciplina atlética si eres de los 50-100 mejores en múltiples disciplinas y te aprovechas de esto a través de otra disciplina en la que puedas combinar todo... de repente te conviertes en una figura .



Eso me ha recordado al gran Serguei Bubka, multiplusmarquista mundial de salto con pértiga. Le preguntaban cuál era su secreto y decía que era tener una técnica de salto refinada y una pértiga muy dura. Cuanto más dura es la pértiga, más difícil es de doblar, pero cuando se dobla, almacena más energía cinética en forma de energía elástica (él no lo explicaba así como un físico; así lo explico yo), y luego la pértiga liberaba esa energía elástica impulsándole a él hacia arriba, que, unido a su técnica refinada, le permitia batir récords y ganar mundiales de atletismo. Para poder doblar la pértiga, tenía que correr muy deprisa (alcanzar mucha energía cinética), y era capaz de correr los 100 m. por debajo de los ¿10 seg.? (ya no recuerdo la cifra que daba). Pero vamos, que era el puto amo. De los mejores deportistas de la Historia.

Yo en cambio, siempre he tenido claro que lo mío no era hacer deporte con intensidad. Se me daba muy bien correr y el ciclismo, subir cuestas empinadísimas de chaval con las que otros tenían que bajarse de la bici, pero ¿para qué? Hay otras cosas que a mí, me producen más recompensa. Cada cual si hace lo que hace es porque obtiene una recompensa adecuada. Lo que me hace desconfiar es que si el régimen promociona el deporte no es por algo bueno.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Abr 2019)

¿Qué opináis de este? Es una empresa española:

BODY GENIUS Raw Cacao. Cacao Puro en Polvo. Sin Azúcar. Made in Spain. 500 gr: Amazon.es: Amazon.es

Está bastante rico pero a nivel "sibarita" no sé si hay alguno mejor.


----------



## Chulita (19 Abr 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Veo que coincidimos en muchas cosas.
> 
> Yo también he sido siempre desconfiado con la pedantería culinaria ("aroma afrutado con..."), sobre todo en bebidas alcohólicas, que nunca me han gustado ni he sabido "apreciarlas", y por extensión al resto de alimentos. Tengo pendiente probar los chocolates de lujo a ver si es verdad que eso sí lo vale.
> 
> ...



¿En serio te estás comparando con un gato? Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2019)

¿Te parece poco nivel un gato para mí, o lo contrario?  A ver porqué te crees que a los madrileños nos llaman gatos...


----------



## Raullucu (9 May 2019)

Aprovechando que están casi al mismo precio, he adquirido por primera vez un kg de Grand Cru en vez del habitual Casa Luker (un 25% ha subido desde la primera vez que lo adquirí, casi nada). Lo he probado esta mañana en el desayuno con un poquito de leche. Respecto al Luker me ha parecido más pálido, más fragante, menos ácido y que tiñe muy poco la leche. Mañana probaré con más cantidad, pero en esta primera prueba me ha gustado bastante.

Edito para comentar que hoy he añadido más cantidad de cacao a la leche y que me atrevo a decir que el Grand Cru está bastante más bueno que el Luker, menos acidez y más sabor a cacao. Por la diferencia de precio de apenas 1,5€/kg, no se debe dudar entre uno y otro. Si volviéramos a precios de 2017 con el Luker a 15€, entonces sí optaría por este último si fuese un gran consumidor de cacao.

Salu2.


----------



## Ochentero del flay (10 Nov 2019)

Para los amentes del cacao que nos alejemos de los típicos comerciales abro este hilo de debate para que comentemos que cacao u otras especias de calidad estamos tomando

Yo he probado los no alcalinizados puros 100% CasaLuKer, Cru Sanbriano Madagascar y depues de mucho buscar información y tiendas especializadas en línea, este que he decubierto de Vietnam para mi es el mejor de todos. Menos molido por lo tanto menos procesado, es más arenoso pero no amarga, color rojizo, de origen trinitario. Me gusta su textura y su grado de humedad, lo que me da a pensar que matiene mas grasa y el granulado me recuerda al grano del nibs. Se diluye incluso mejor que Sambriano o casa luker, aunque para los que les guste colores oscuros o sabor intenso necesitarias mucha mas cantidad para igualar en algo a los tipicos Valor o Mercadona.

A mí no me gusta echarle más de una cucharada sopera a 250ml de leche porque cumple mis expectativas en el paladar y si me pico me lo fundo rapido.

Notas: entre ligeramente especiado bastante dulce afrutado o a bayas rojas. Con un poco de edulcorante elevenfit brownie es una jodida ambrosia, aunque solo sin nada es una pasada.

Lo he probado solo con leche y no hace falta echarle ningún tipo de endulzante, increible. El kilo de esta delicia Vietnam MAROU está a 18,90, que es un precio competente para como está el mercaro en este tipo de cacaos.


----------



## Raullucu (11 Nov 2019)

Que se lleve algún admin el post del OP al hilo del Cacao, muchos lo agradeceremos. De Marou tengo probadas sus tabletas de chocolate de origen también Vietnam y son deliciosas. ¿Dónde consigues este en polvo?


----------



## Ochentero del flay (12 Nov 2019)

Raullucu dijo:


> Que se lleve algún admin el post del OP al hilo del Cacao, muchos lo agradeceremos.



Sin acritud, pero creo que sudan un poco 



Raullucu dijo:


> De Marou tengo probadas sus tabletas de chocolate de origen también Vietnam y son deliciosas. ¿Dónde consigues este en polvo?



Facil, el club del chocolate.

Las tabletas son caras de cojones, casi de cualquier marca no comercial los 100g están por las nubes, va por calidades, como lleve algo de criollo el sablazo es una burrada 12,50€ los 50g y no es 100% puro. Yo solo tiro del kilo en polvo, también tienen otro no alcalinizado de a kilo, Amadei, también trinitario pero velezolano. Será el proximo que pruebe cuando acabe el vietnamita.

Salu2


----------



## sportsdaily (16 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Está muy bien de precio. Pruébalo y así comparas con otros, y nos lo cuentas.



Buenas tardes pues 5 años mas tarde comento, el cacao está bastante bien no es alcalinizado, como el típico valor por lo que el sabor cambia es mas acido y tiene un color mas apagado, me gusta simplemente cambia un poco el sabor pero como lo uso a tamaño industrial pues me vale el tema es que me sale mejor de precio Unas fotillos del susodicho cacao


----------



## kahneman (16 Dic 2019)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Buenas tardes pues 5 años mas tarde comento, el cacao está bastante bien no es alcalinizado, como el típico valor por lo que el sabor cambia es mas acido y tiene un color mas apagado, me gusta simplemente cambia un poco el sabor pero como lo uso a tamaño industrial pues me vale el tema es que me sale mejor de precio Unas fotillos del susodicho cacao



He seguido la ruta de citas y a la página ya no se puede acceder. ¿Alguna otra tienda?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 Dic 2019)

En alcampo venden semidesgrasado.


----------



## qbit (17 Dic 2019)

Con algarroba en polvo también se puede hacer chocolate, y comerlo igual que el cacao en polvo. Me gusta de sabor, aunque no la primera vez que lo probé. Lo compré en Chocolates Comes. También leí que la algarroba tiene muchas propiedades nutricionales y que España es el principal productor del mundo.

Algarroba - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En cuanto al cacao, sigo con las pepitas de pasta de cacao que me saben similares al chocolate 100% puro, más baratas y muy ricas.

Comprobé que mi batidora es suficientemente potente para hacer pasta de frutos secos como cacahuetes, avellanas, etc., así que mi intención es hacer pasta de granos de cacao. El problema es que aventurarse a intentarlo con cacahuetes u otros frutos secos es fácil porque si sale mal implica perder uno o dos euros solamente, mientras que si sale mal con el cacao puedes tirar 20 € fácil y por eso no me he animado todavía. Pero estoy casi seguro de que el resultado va a ser similar que haciendo pasta de cacahuetes.


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2019)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Los 100% es una especie de sabor derivado hiperconcentrado - por no hablar de la pérdida de nutrientes durante el proceso que es mayor que en el cacao en polvo - que es muy muy fuerte, intenso... nada que ver con las cuatro variedades de cacao que tengo aquí ya sean crudos o tostados ( más suaves y con mejor sabor en tostado ) .



Me falta probar los chocolates 100% puros "gourmet" pero es que son caros.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Si te sale una pasta homogénea y que al mezclar con leche no te queden trocitos semi-masticables en flotación... espero que compartas el modelo de batidora porque hasta ahora no hemos conseguido mejorar este punto nadie... ni aquí ni en FC  .



En realidad lo que más me obstaculiza para intentar batir los granos de cacao es que quiero quitarles antes la cáscara, y me da una pereza tremenda, y cuando lo hago se rompen en trocitos con facilidad lo que aumenta el trabajo de recoger todos los trocitos.


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2019)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> A todo eso, cacaovenezueladelta sigue añadiendo más productos a su tienda y en FC me han comentado que ahora venden pasta de cacao pura y sin tocar y con toda su grasa ( 52% ) que podría ser la meta que algunas personas están buscando ( yo incluído ) :
> 
> CHOCOLATE NEGRO PURO 100% ESTÁNDAR - www.cacaovenezueladelta.com
> 
> Lo malo es el origen ( África ) .



Eso me interesa.

Tiene el precio más bajo de los cuatro sitios que conozco en donde lo venden.


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2019)

*Algarroba*


----------



## Raullucu (18 Dic 2019)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Me ha llegado el paquete de ECDC con el Amedei que espero poder probar mañana o pasado, pero leyendo la información nutricional veo que han elegido tergiversar.
> 
> En una parte hablan de un 3% de materia grasa para 10 gramos de producto ( redondeando hacia arriba ya que indican 2,5gr )... y luego en la muestra de 100 gr bajan el total a 23, por tanto nos quedamos dentro de los valores más conocidos en torno al 20-24% ... aunque aún así... dentro de los no alcalinizados sigue siendo el segundo con el valor más alto... aunque seguimos sin ninguna otra marca que iguale lo de Pacari con su cacao al cadmio.



Pues sí, tienes toda la razón, me dejé llevar por la emoción y sólo me quedé con ese 3% sobre 10g. En fin, ¿lo has probado ya?¿Qué te ha parecido?

Salu2.


----------



## Raullucu (18 Dic 2019)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> En resumen, tenemos nueva deidad: ¡larga vida a nuestro emperador Amedei I de Tuscani!
> 
> Como nota adicional: cuesta creer que esto sea un cacao no alcalinizado, aunque ciertamente me suena a mis experimentos tostando concretamente granos de cacao de Sur del Lago ( venezolano, como el origen que clama Amedei sin especificar zona ) que adquieren un color similar y son los que mejor evolucionan en sabor y olor tras tostado comparado con los otros que tengo.



Me alegro de que te haya gustado, además veo que tus primeras impresionan coinciden mucho con las mías.

Salu2.


----------



## Ochentero del flay (2 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> O__O ¿ que ha pasado aquí? ¿ han fusionado un hilo en este ?



Yo no me habia percatado que tirando de buscador, ya había uno del mismo tema, y cuando lo abrí era gol de sócrates 



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Por ahora confieso que no me fío demasiado de los cacaos de Vietnam debido al origen de su existencia y la falta de una cultura a su alrededor... aunque esto no es más que un prejuicio, todavía no lo he probado y opinar sin probar es algo digo de alguna escoria foril que pulula por aquí .
> 
> Una mayor solubilidad o el color rojizo no suele estar relacionada con mayor calidad y sí con un grano más tostado de lo habitual ( suponiendo que el Marou no sea alcalinizado como afirman en la web de ECDC ) lo cual no lo hace necesariamente mejor.
> 
> Lo de añadír más cantidad para igualar resultados de cacaos alcalinizados es algo habitual y normal en los no alcalinizados.



Se agradece tu paso de nuevo por el foro, ya te leia por foroflanders. (No tengo cuenta allí, pero no es un hilo restringido, asi que es público)

A ver te comento; yo antes de comprar en el ECDC, tuve una conversación via tlf con la regente de la tienda para tener información sobre los no alcalinizado disponibles en polvo, (quizás no me haya explicado lo suficientemente bien, así que voy a intentar aclararlo mejor) y me dijo que tanto Pacari, Amadei y Marou son de origen trinitarios (hibridos de cacao forastero y criollo= trinitario) que su cultivo dependiendo de la variedad de fenotipo, habitad, climatología hace las diferenciás entre ellos, añadale tambien el proceso de cultivo, almacenamiento, manufacturación...para con el sabor al paladar matices etc. Pero en base a la calidad de origen del grano en todos éstos son iguales ya que el denominador común entre ellos es que son trinitarios. Olvidate de encontrar nada que sea puramente criollo, y si por la remota casualidad tuvieras la oportunidad de probar un cacao puro criollo con minimo procesado no sabrías notar la diferencia de un trinitario porque para eso tendrías que ser un profesional de la cata, que son los que pueden alcanzar esa percepción ya que los margenes de diferencia son complejos y complicados de percibir entre estos dos.

Por otro lado tenemos el proceso que tambien determina la calidad del producto. El tostado es una forma de esterilizar el grano y que a su vez tanga mayor tiempo de caducidad, y que sin un minimo de este proceso no tendría unas minimas condiciones de garantias sanitarias. Los forasteros en polvo y demás chocolates comerciales tienen un proceso bastante agresivo porque las condiciones de almacenamiento de origen precisamente no son las mas adecuadas y la calidad del grano es la mas baja. Containers y containers de miles y miles de toneladas son destinados para una producción industrial, y estos requieren de mas tratamientos para garantizar unas buenas condiciones sanitarias. A parte de que lo desgrasan por la cultura de que, a menos grasa más saludable y en este caso no es así, pero eso es lo que vende, y luego con la manteca de cacao hacen producto de relleno para otros consumibles que aprovechan para maximizar y sacar mas rédito.


En cuanto a sus diferencias de calidad son basicamente iguales (incluyendo Pacari, que por ciento me dijo que estaban teniendo problemas con la producción y que posiblemente dejen de comercializarlo) y lo que puede determinar a decantarte más por uno que por otro son sus matices caracteristicos, bien más tirando a los afrutados o más a lo clásico, textura, solubilidad, por lo que en definitiva es también cuestión de gustos. Pero recalco que decía que eran todos de origen trinitarios así que en base a esto la calidad del la materia base es la misma.

Marou en cuestión no se si tiene una cultura araigada del cacao, pero lo qué si me dijo que es una pequeña empresa con un proceso muy artesanal y con unos lotes de producción bastante mas limitados que el resto marcas.

Yo aun no he probado Amadei, pero sí Pacari, Grand cru, Casa Luker y Marou, y aquí voy a matizar que cuando decía que con Marou se mezclaba incluso mejor es porque creo recordar que con los otros se quedaba más pegado en el baso a la hora de remover, pero si no usas la táctica de echar el polvo primero y luego echar una pequeña cantidad de leche hasta hacer una pasta y ya luego seguir agregando leche con todos ellos se hace tedioso una mezcla homogenea.

De los mecionados que he probado me quedo de le lejos con Marou, para empezar por su envase de cierre hermetico le da mil vueltas a su analogo Grand cru, y el material con el que está hecho es de más calidad, y es bastante más comodo y facil a la hora de verter el polvo a otro recipiente sin necesidad de tener que meterlo todo en un solo bote de cristal.
Y en cuanto a la textura y paladar es bastante parecido al nibs de cacao, el sabor a tostado no se aprecia, y es mucho menos molido que el resto, arenonoso como ninguno y hace mucha espuma si le echas una buena cantidad, para mi eso es indicativo de que es menos procesado. Ya el grado de propiedades organopepticas puede ser cuestión de gustos, y de propiedades nutritivas sin un analisis de laboratorio de por medio no se puede saber, así que las sensaciones son meramente subjetivas.





Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Por cierto, bienvenido ;-) , llevamos unos cuantos años con el tema y toda adición a la familia es bienvenida ^__^ .
> 
> Abrí el hilo específico para chocolates de calidad aquí:
> Plataforma: Chocolates " premium " / " gourmet " / artesanales [ Tema Serio ]
> ...



Lo tendré en cuenta y me suscribo. El proximo en probar el Amadei en polvo de grano venezuela a ver que tal, por lo que me dijo es más clasicote, y muy demandado, por cierto.

Salu2


----------



## Doctor Johnson (2 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> En mercadona no me suena haber visto nada más allá del cacao en polvo Valor del montón en versión Hacendado ( aunque hace ya unos años que ni lo piso ). En tiendas latinas de Madrid me han comentado que algunas tienen bloques ( visualmente parecidos a la mantequilla que viene envuelta en papel alimentario ) de pasta de cacao *Casa Luker, *pero depende de la ubicación de cada uno.



En *Carrefour *también venden los bloques de chocolate de Luker 100% cacao.


----------



## bizarre (7 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ Cómo lo compararías con el grand cru por ejemplo? Sería una buena referencia, pues este no está demasiado tostado.
> 
> Acabo de hacer una serie de búsquedas y me llama la atención que no encuentro el porcentaje de materia grasa del Marou ... ni la típica información nutricional. Lo que sí he encontrado es este análisis ligero , donde se nota la "arenosidad" que indicas aunque el color... no parece demasiado pálido en la foto ( aunque indican que es "lighter brown" ) sino decentemente oscurillo ( no tanto como el Amedei ) .
> 
> ...



he comprado un paquete amarillo de cacao luker solido por ansia al verlo que lo poniais aquí, ahora me pregunto, cómo lo uso?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (8 Ene 2020)

bizarre dijo:


> he comprado un paquete amarillo de cacao luker solido por ansia al verlo que lo poniais aquí, ahora me pregunto, cómo lo uso?



Si es lo que creo que es, cortando un trozo y pá la boca, como si fuera chocolate, y a saborearlo tranquilamente mientras haces otra cosa, si el trozo es demasiado grande y tarda en disolverse.


----------



## Ochentero del flay (11 Ene 2020)

Virgensantisima del amor hermoso, no sé ni por donde empezar, ahora entiendo porque este foro tiene de logotipo un ladrillo 

Na, se agradece, siempre me leo los mas profundos alegatos cuando me interesa el tema




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> FC cada día lo veo menos. Hace años tenía la virtud de cualquier herramienta ( web con mayor tráfico + plataformas especializadas = mayor índice de probabilidades de encontrar "algo" de utilidad ... de cuando en cuando ), pero desde que adquirieron popularidad, empezaron a borrar cuentas sin el menor sentido y inseminación artificial de usuarios salidos de granjas sociales lo tengo en estado zombi.




A mi lo que me jode es que cuando hay un tema de noticia que está en el candelero publico y medios de desinformación lo tienen restringido y entonces se me viene a la cabeza esta imagen











Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ todo lo de aquí abajo te lo dijeron ellos ? les hice una consulta breve con respuesta de igual longitud, pero me quedé un tanto extrañado por lo genérico de su afirmación.



La verdad es que no soy un erudito como para ponerme a plantearle las mismas dudas que si tuviera más conocimientos sobre el tema. Imagino que ella sabrá bastante supongo dedicandose a su venta yendo a conferencias y a ferias buscando referentes de calidad entres diferentes stand. Me dijo que tenían entre manos meter otros no alcalinizados "de calidad" en su tienda

Ya se me agotó marou así que ya mismo voy a estar husmeando la tienda y quíza le de la turra con el tema del tostado y porque marou y no otros lol



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Con los cacaos hay diferencias, pero si lo vamos a tostar ( sin saber la intensidad ) y luego a moler ( sin saber la intensidad ) ¿ para qué desperdiciar los que destacan por sí mismos ? . Estos últimos además son escasos por requerír más cuidados que el trinitario y por tanto existe un mercado mejor.



Y dónde se encuentra ese mercado? Aquí en europa nothing de nothing?




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Probablemente sí, posiblemente no.
> 
> Directamente enlazado con lo que comento arriba, primero tendríamos que acotar de que hablamos. Si se refiere a cacaos en polvo comercializados a nivel nacional/internacional ... a lo mejor existe uno, pero jamás lo he visto ni creo que a nadie le interese por las razones descritas.
> 
> ...



Compraste 20kg+ de granos de cacao Porcelana, Sur Del Lago, Java a una supuesta tienda online alemana no? No se supone que en europa lo que entra tiene que cumplir con los estandares sanitarios? No te ponia siquiera fecha de caducidad?




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Una vez más, aquí diría que se mezclan demasiados conceptos sin acotar demasiado lo que redunda en un torrente de información un tanto difuso.
> 
> Estamos hablando de una ecuación con varios puntos que constituyen variables que evidentemente afectarán al siguiente. El cacao desde que sale del árbol es un producto terriblemente inestable como cualquier fruta y dura poco en estado consumible salvo que lo libremos de esa "pasta" blanquecina que recubre los granos ( la cual se puede beber, hacer licor, etc... ) que se pone ácida en un par de días a temperatura ambiente, y a partír de ahí toca fermentar los granos, librarlos de la humedad natural que contienen.
> 
> ...





EL molido de grano en crudo es sin desgrasar? Es que me pierdo porque entonces si fuera así el de pacari debería tener más del 30% de grasa...
(...pesnsativo)

Pero entonces sin tonstado no se puede esterilizar el grano (hasta que punto es razonable tostar el grano para que no pierda propiedades he ahí el dilema), y a mayor porcentaje de grasa más inestable para su conservación (...pensativo) Lo cual no puede haber un cacao que sea comercializable que mantenga todas sus propiedades a no ser que te vayas de viaje a indonesia o al otro lado del charco


O sea que la fermentación solo es una parte del proceso necesaria para liberarlo de su humedad natural, pero el grano así en crudo tiene un margen de tiempo corto si no se le aplica ningún proceso para su conservación.

En otro momento te comento lo que me has preguntado...


----------



## Cazarr (12 Ene 2020)

Hamijos,

consumo habitualmente el cacao puro Valor (en su versión Hacendado) y ocasionalmente el Casa Luker. Al principio todo bien pero desde hace algún tiempo he observado que el Casa Luker no me sienta bien. Ignoro por qué.

¿Tiene sentido que un cacao no me siente bien del todo? De sabor incluso prefiero el Valor, pero lo fui reemplazando por aquello de preferir los no alcalinizados.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Nombra todos los elementos primero y analiza cada uno. Puede ser la leche ( si es que usas leche ) , puede ser que la temperatura te afecte ( si sólo lo consumes en frio ) , pueden ser los edulcorantes ( si usas azúcar o miel ) ...
> 
> De todo modos, tenemos nuevo emperador, saluda a Amedei , el no alcalinizado que nos ofrece todo aquello que nos contaban que sólo los alcalinizados ofrecían.
> 
> Al margen de todo esto, creo recordar que tenías un organismo un tanto sensible ... ¿ es así ?. Si no me falla la memoria también te afectaba el té verde ( de bolsita imagino? ) . Te toca diseccionar proceso, observar pasos, aislar y localizar culpable.



Lo consumo a pelo: cacao + agua tibia. Nada más.

Recuerdas bien: el té verde, a veces, a poco que me pasase con la temperatura me sabía amargo y me daban náuseas. De hecho es la primera sospecha que tengo: ¿tal vez el Casa Luker tenga más taninos y que sean éstos los que no me sienten del todo bien? Eso o que me paso con las cucharadas, que a mí me gustan colmadas.

De todos modos el Casa Luker desde que lo subieron de 15 a 20€ no tenía mucha intención de repetir.

Como siempre, gracias, Seiyuro.


----------



## qbit (12 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> El problema viene con el producto: cacao en polvo . Para obtener la mejor calidad tenemos que moler por nuestra cuenta... y lo que nos sale es una pasta... no polvo ( salvo que usemos maquinaria industrial ultra-cara que reduce todo a arenilla ultra-fina... para mi gusto demasiado agresivo ) que tendríamos que guardar en congelador unos meses... usando un cacharrazo como este:
> 
> MOLINO MANUAL PARA CACAO Y FRUTOS SECOS - www.cacaovenezueladelta.com



El 30-05-2018 costaba 64'99 €. Ahora cuesta 75'00 €. Una subida del 15'40% en 1 año y 7 meses. Menudos listos.


----------



## qbit (12 Ene 2020)

También tienen un molinillo automático por 324'50 €:

MOLINO – CONCHADORA – MELANGER - www.cacaovenezueladelta.com


----------



## Ochentero del flay (12 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Tras soltar todo esto, imagino que me tocará saltar la valla y darle una oportunidad al Marou algún día



Prejuicios apartes, si te gustó Grand cru, este va en su misma línea



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Puede ser que ande algo espeso pero... ¿ quieres decír que el Marou te da la impresión de ser más soluble que el resto ? ; aunque nos haga la tarea más sencilla, realmente este no es un buen indicador.
> 
> El Amedei a todo esto me resulta mucho más sencillo de mezclar que el resto de no-alcalinizados que he probado... pero también es el más ultra-tostado.





Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Aquí sí que no he entendido a que te refieres. Los llamados "nibs" no son más que granos/habas de cacao troceados... y dentro de estos hay variaciones, pero no tienen mucho que ver con el polvo de cacao.



Marou tiene dos tipos de molidos entremezclados, uno mas fino y otro más grueso. El porqué creo que se diluye mejor a los otros no sabria darte una explicacion certera, aunque si puedo notar como apuntaba al principio que tiene una parte de molido mas gruesa que otros cacaos no alcalinizados, porque se nota cuando te metes un poco de polvo en la boca al masticar que cruje como un nibs de cacao, y me trasmite la sensación al nibs de cacao (no que sea exactamente igual al grueso de un nibs) Lo del tostado tambien me parece menos que el de grand cru pero eso solo es mi impresión. Tampoco puedo hacer una comparación insitu porque no he tenido los dos al mismo tiempo así que hago esa afirmación un poco a toro pasado y a ojo de buen cubero. Otra cosa que he notado que el molido es como el nibs es en el pozo que hace al final, ningun otro deja como pequeños granos (parecido al crujiente del nibs)

Si se da el caso de que le dieras una oportunidad a marou, estaría bien que expusieras tus impresiones sobre el.

Como nota informativa prefiero diluirlo en leche fria que caliente, me gusta más el rollo batido de cacao que en plan taza caliente; y suspuestamente en frio se hace mas complicado diluir. Pongo como ejemplo el colacao clasico de toda la vida, lo echas en frio y es una odisea, flota como si fuera aceite en agua, pero la cosa cambia totalmente con la leche caliente. Tambien es cuestión de truco, hacer una pasta primero y luego verter el resto de leche, igual la diferenciación que hice no tiene la mayor relevancia porque mas o menos todos se diluyen igual pero mi impresión, si no me equivoco es que marou se diluye de otra forma.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Es cierto que los "envases" de los cacaos en general son bastante almaceneros y sin muchas miras hacia entorno doméstico y aquí dependerá de lo que cada uno valore.
> 
> En mi caso soy terriblemente pragmático y me importa poco que el Grand Cru venga en una bolsa infecta por ejemplo ( la bolsa de "papel" del Amedei tampoco es mucho mejor ) ... ya que a fin de cuentas lo voy a pasar igualmente a un bote de cristal con cierre hermético ( bote alto, más cómodo para organizar la despensa ya que usas un espacio fijo y no dependes de como envase cada fabricante las cosas ) .



Yo tambien pienso que es algo secundario, pero que venga en ese formato al menos se agradece el que se hayan preocupado en fabricar un envase de calidad, para que no ensucie y sea manejable, cosa que a mi parecer le da cierto caché de seriedad a la marca.




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> ¿ Cómo lo compararías con el grand cru por ejemplo? Sería una buena referencia, pues este no está demasiado tostado.
> 
> Acabo de hacer una serie de búsquedas y me llama la atención que no encuentro el porcentaje de materia grasa del Marou ... ni la típica información nutricional. Lo que sí he encontrado es este análisis ligero , donde se nota la "arenosidad" que indicas aunque el color... no parece demasiado pálido en la foto ( aunque indican que es "lighter brown" ) sino decentemente oscurillo ( no tanto como el Amedei ) .
> 
> ...




Lo puse en mi primer post, no sé si te servirá de referente para al menos saber las proporciones nutricionales, grasa 30.2







La diferencia con grand cru para mis son dos: principalmente es que me sienta mejor marou, va mucho mejor mi transito intestinal, en sabor los dos tienen su encanto pero van en la misma linea, polvo rojizo y afrutado, algun matiz a diferenciar seguramente pero no puedo pormenorizar sin probar ambos al mismo tiempo, pero a toro pasado creo que marou en sabor tambien me gusta más.

Cuanto más eches mas oscuro se pone, pero echando una buena cucharada sopera en 300ml es un color amarronado/palido











Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Obviamente. Tanto en este hilo como en el de FC pasaron varias personas que afirmaban gustar más de los cacaos no alcalinizados desgrasados con el típico grano común peruano... cacaos que he probado y realmente no me convencían como ya he comentado en su día... y lo mismo sucede con los chocolates 90-100% que no dejan de ser un sabor artificial logrado por concentración que también tienen su público ( si bien es cierto que existen demasiadas falsas creencias a su alrededor como ver estos porcentajes como un símbolo de salud o calidad, interpretaciones erróneas en ambos casos ) .





Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Curiosa definición para un no alcalinizado que no tiene equivalente en su rango O__o , ya me gustaría que este fuese el sabor "clásico" de estos.
> 
> Imagino que se refiere a que este tiene un sabor que apunta más hacia el ideal histórico asociado al cacao, pero no deja de ser curioso a modo de reflexión ya que el Amedei ha logrado alcanzar esta cima con un no-alcalinizado... y sin embargo una de las principales razones de existencia de los alcalinizados y su difusión mayoritaria era precisamente el sabor... realzar este rango "clásico" que supuestamente no se lograba, y sin embargo... he aquí Amedei alcanzando cotas dignas del Extra Brute de Callebaut pero sin alcalinizar ( y sin estar tan exageradamente pulverizado) .
> 
> Nos leemos por aquí ;-)



de a cuerdo en todo, y sí se refería a eso.


----------



## Ochentero del flay (12 Ene 2020)

Hotias, pues como me dijo la de la tienda del ECDC, que hasta que no sea temporada no van a proveerle Marou, por lo menos habrá que esperar 4 meses que en vietnam haya recogida. A diferencia de venezuela que tiene una producción ilimitada, Amadei siempre estará ahí.

Otro que pedí en mi ultimo pedido para redondear y que me salieran los portes gratis fue 







En la web pone que es sin alcalinizar pero luego tiene un 10% de grasa, cosa que me chocó mucho, es algo le voy a decir a la de la tienda, que me parece incongruente. No hay que confundirlo con otro que es con el mismo formato mas enfocado al chocolate a la taza y solo 75% cacao "criollo" (lo de criollo no sé si es postureo)


Eso sí en cuanto a sabor es una jodida ambrosia, bien por su precio lo vale.


----------



## Ochentero del flay (12 Ene 2020)

@Seiyuro_hiko

Has llegado a porbar esto?

Comprar Habas de Cacao TRINCHERAS VENEZUELA


pone no esterilizadas ni tostadas?¿


----------



## Cazarr (12 Ene 2020)

¿Cacao 20 gr. de proteína? @Ochentero del flay


----------



## Ochentero del flay (13 Ene 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Cacao 20 gr. de proteína? @Ochentero del flay




Mas o menos rondan eso en proteinas los no alcalinizados, el porqué no sabría muy bien decirte, igual es que a mayor proporcion de grasa molecularmente disminuye en proteinas

Cambiatunutricion.com


Que tampoco son pocas proteinas, aunque otros alcalinizados tengan más proteinas cuenta tambien con que va a tener menos flavinoides (antioxidantes) "supuestamente" que los no desgrasados


----------



## Jack O'Neill (13 Ene 2020)

Hola, soy otro nuevo aficionado al cacao puro. He estado leyendoos un tiempo y he probado algunos de los que recomendais por aquí. 

Empecé con el de Mercadona-Valor que no me gustó (demasiado amargo) y ahora sólo tomo los que no están alcalinizados por el tema de los antioxidantes. Después probé el CasaLuker y el Madagascar, y ambos me parecieron muy buenos, sobre todo el Madagascar. 

Pero ahora decidí probar otro que tenía buenas opiniones en Amazon y que me parece que no habéis nombrado por aquí, el de la marca Indigo Herbs. Y resulta que está buenísimo, creo que me gusta incluso más que los otros dos. Tiene un sabor intenso a chocolate, es más oscuro que el Madagascar, pero no amarga casi nada. Además es más barato, está a 16 € el kg.
Las características principales son: no alcalinizado, ecológico, 18% de grasa, sobre el origen sólo pone Sudamérica pero buscando por internet encontré que es de Perú. Además del envase de 1 kg, también lo tienen disponible en envases de 250 y 500 g por si no os queréis arriesgar con tanta cantidad.

Como soy nuevo en el foro, creo que no me deja poner el enlace. Buscad en amazon "Indigo Herbs Polvo de Cacao Orgánico" y es el primer resultado.


----------



## Ochentero del flay (13 Ene 2020)

Jack O'Neill dijo:


> Hola, soy otro nuevo aficionado al cacao puro. He estado leyendoos un tiempo y he probado algunos de los que recomendais por aquí.
> 
> Empecé con el de Mercadona-Valor que no me gustó (demasiado amargo) y ahora sólo tomo los que no están alcalinizados por el tema de los antioxidantes. Después probé el CasaLuker y el Madagascar, y ambos me parecieron muy buenos, sobre todo el Madagascar.
> 
> ...




Yo a indigo herbs le compré una vez un fruto seco en polvo que en cantidad precio era insuperable, pero al probarlo era algo totalmente vomitivo, era como si le hubieran echado paladas de sal micropulverizada, y eso que en valores de sodio ponia casi nada. Por supuesto lo descambié y amazon me devolvio el dinero. Si te gusta el sabor y tal pues adelante. Por amazon he probado otras cosas de la marca sevenhills que estan bastante buenas lo cual me inspira mucha mas confianza.


----------



## nominefi (13 Ene 2020)

me podeis recomendar algo para iniciarme?, la idea es tomarlo con leche fria y los wetabix. ahora lo hago con nesquick o leche sola y prefería probar con este cacao que será infinitamente más sano.


----------



## qbit (14 Ene 2020)

Ochentero del flay dijo:


> Comprar Habas de Cacao TRINCHERAS VENEZUELA
> 
> pone no esterilizadas ni tostadas?¿



Muy interesante. Parecen los granos tal y como se sacan de la vaina sin fermentar ni tostar, según deduzco.

Lo que afirman en la web me parece demasiado exagerado:

_"El haba, cascarilla o cualquier parte del cacao crudo se trabaja en los paises de origen en un medio natural con fauna y flora propia de cada lugar por lo que se recomienda su esterilización o pasteurización antes del consumo."_

No sé hasta qué punto una semilla podría estar contaminada por microbios patógenos. Es que me entran ganas de hincarle el diente crudo...


----------



## Jack O'Neill (17 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Bienvenido ;-) , ponte cómodo y comenta todo lo que quieras, aquí lo mejor es tener cuantas más opiniones mejor... y más aún si difieren, de este modo se pueden deducír más cosas.
> 
> El que comentas lo había ojeado hace tiempo pero nunca me acabó de llamar la atención. ¿ Indican claramente que son no alcalinizados ? en su web no indican nada de manera rotunda y lo único remotamente similar a una confirmación lo he visto en una pregunta de usuarios en Amazon que en general lo puede haber dicho cualquiera sin tener ni idea .
> 
> ...



Pues leí por algún sitio que no era alcalinizado. El color es claro, no tan claro como el Madagascar pero similar al Luker.
De todas formas, para asegurarme les he mandado un mensaje a los de indigo herbs. Me ha contestado una chica y dice que el encargado de eso no está ahora y que me contestará el lunes. Ya os comentaré.


----------



## qbit (18 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> No es incongruente realmente, una cosa es la alcalinización y otra que sea desgrasado ( legalmente se considera desgrasado si el porcentaje es igual o menor a 12% ) .



El 20% es el límite de manteca de cacao:

REAL DECRETO 1055/2003, de 1 de agosto, por el que se aprueba la Reglamentación técnico-sanitaria sobre los productos de cacao y chocolate destinados a la alimentación humana.


----------



## Ochentero del flay (18 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> En la foto que has puesto se observa perfectamente todo lo que has comentado ( gracias por tomarte la molestia por cierto ); en efecto el aspecto es terroso, y las sensaciones que comentas me recuerda a los experimentos que tanto yo como otros foreros en este mismo hilo hemos llevado a cabo moliendo grano crudo... y es que no hay manera de conseguír un polvo fino-fino, siempre quedan particular en flotación masticables.



De nada para eso estamos

Y lo que mancha el cacao es temible, a veces sale un polvo humeante como coja aire la bolsa que lo pone todo perdido



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Eso sí, no dudo que el Marou esté mejor molido que lo que sale a nivel casero ( que en todo caso es una pasta, no polvo; pasta muy rica... pero un engorro importante a la hora de limpiar que te acaba haciendo no repetír ).




Despues de leerte he tenido que tirar de guguel y contrastar información porque yo en esto de los cacaos y procesos me pierdo. Y así es, y ahora veo que el polvo es antes una pasta que se seca se muele y se tamiza




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Otra nota más similar a los molidos caseros que hemos realizado con granos, por lo que sigue apuntando a un molido de menos intensidad ( quizá con medios manuales en lugar de la maquinaria industrial-bestia que hay por aquí ) .



marou - faiseurs de chocolat (@marouchocolate) • Instagram photos and videos









Pues por lo que veo no son nada enormes, pero claro, imagino que todo ello está correlacionado en función a las cantidades de producción que manejan que serán mas limitadas, que a pesar de ello moverán unas buenas cantidades al año. La materia prima es recolectada de manera rustica, las instalaciones no he mirado del todo pero he visto algun retazo de cosas con acero inoxidable y todo muy bien empaquetado, . No me he mirado todo lo de su instagram pero parece que son rollo artesanal, y veo que hay mucho guiri alrededor del mundo gastronómico




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Con todos los cacaos que he catado a lo largo de los años esto es ya un deber para mí  . Estoy con la segunda bolsa de Amedei ( de las tres que pedí ), así que en breve tocará Marou + Amedei.
> 
> Me ha llegado un email de ECDC por cierto comentando nuevos chocolates que han traído que pintan muy bien. Me toca investigar algo más allá de su carta de presentación ( no me fío ni lo más mínimo de como se venden ) pero probablemente caiga alguno.



Pues como ya comenté puede que tarden en reponer el stock de Marou, porque al parecer mandan a europa un contenedor cuando es temporada más sumále el tiempo que conlleve de manufacturación, pero sabiendo que eres un fan de cacao cuando esté en linea lo vas a catar seguro. Ya nos contarás.

A nuevos chocolates se refería a tabletas?




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Eres de los míos entonces  . Con leche caliente está bien... cuando hace frío, pero en mi experiencia el cacao hay que tomarlo en frío para disfrutarlo plenamente, de otra manera el sabor es muy distinto.
> 
> Por lo visto ( a tenor de las experiencias de la gente en los hilos y en la vida real ) yo tengo una especie de toque mágico ( y paciencia ) que me permite diluír y hacer una pasta con el cacao usando una simple cuchara + añadír leche poquito a poquito... y finalmente conformando una crema-espuma en al superficie que también da gusto tomar. Si bien es cierto que estoy acostumbrado a no usar batidoras de ningún tipo para montar nata o batír a punto de nieve ( ni siquiera para hacer purés caseros ) y esto es algo que puedo hacer a pulso usando dos tenedores enganchados, algo que tampoco conozco mucha gente que lo haga ( salvo cocineros profesionales, los cuales me dan mil vueltas en todo ) .



Totalmente; en caliente para saborearlo bien...es espesándolo, y el kilo te lo fundes rápido, y dan más ganas de ir al baño, al menos en mi caso.

Pues habrá que probar con los tenedores, también el baso juega un factor importante, no es lo mismo batir a cuchara con el típico de 250ml con cuchara soperas (desastre seguro) versión baso de nocilla que en uno de 325 en forma de barril que tienes una mayor cadencia con la muñeca con la ventaja además de que no se escapa nada si le echas una buena cantidad y por lo tanto la mezcla es mas cómoda y efectiva.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> O__O pensaba que hablabas del Amedei que presentaba una información confusa que incitaba a pensar que era 30% ... pero entonces... el Marou es en la actualidad el cacao no alcalinizado con mayor porcentaje de grasa disponible ( !!!!!!!! ) .
> 
> Cuantos más datos salen sobre el Marou más apunta a que puede convertirse en el nuevo rey de los no alcalinizados. Incluso es posible que esa diferencia en los molidos se deban a la mayor cantidad de manteca de cacao . ¿ Recuerdas que has mencionado dos tipos de molido ? es muy posible que sólo se muela una vez, pero una proporción de ese molido se solidifique un poquitín más que el resto pues la proporción de manteca es irregular ( como corresponde a un producto natural ) creando ese efecto.



Es posible que por ahí puedan ir los tiros, creo que si hablamos de moliendas de cacaos naturales este podría ser uno puntero de los que tenemos a nuestro alcance.

Amadei que % de grasa tiene?





Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Es curioso que menciones este detalle... porque precisamente es algo que apunté hace unos años... pero comentando los alcalinizados vs. no alcalinizados. Me ha quedado claro que al menos mi organismo no absorbe los alcalinizados de la misma manera que los que no lo están.
> 
> Esto tiene sentido, porque el cacao alcalinizado es un producto más "muerto" y por lo tanto es normal deducír que pueda crear más micro-residuos que el organismo acaba excretando... algo que para mí ha sido evidente... ya que los NO alcalinizados ( cualquiera ) no me crean estos efectos ni por asomo.
> 
> ...




Recuedo que con Gran cru al principio todo bien, pero luego ya no tanto y lo terminé tomando moderadamente porque iba demasiadas veces al baño; date cuenta que el cacao puro la cantidad diaria recomendada son dos cucharas soperas al dia. Tambien puede ser por diversas causas, la cantidad de fribra ingerida con el resto de alimentos, oxalatos presentes en el cacao y otros aliementos...no sabría decirte, pero lo suyo es que vayas al baño y hagas un perfect. Y la verdad es que con Marou han caido 3 kilos en dos meses, no he sido moderado y he tenido uno transitos intestinal mas o menos normal, aunque igual me he pasado un poco.

Con los otros cacaos desgrasados tipo valor marca blanca del mercadona, pues segun la cantidad ire mas o menos al baño, pero el color negro, en fin tu me entiendes.




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> A este paso voy a tener que pedír ahora mismo... que luego ya hemos visto lo que pasa con todos los lectores en la sombra que agotan todo



jajaja eso no te quepa duda, esto lo extrapolo a otras compras, y es que siempre hay rapaces al acecho y cuando te das cuenta te quedas sin tu talla




Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> No es incongruente realmente, una cosa es la alcalinización y otra que sea desgrasado ( legalmente se considera desgrasado si el porcentaje es igual o menor a 12% ) . Los primeros no alcalinizados que fuimos localizando hace años eran de este tipo ( como el famoso Seven Hills ) y no me gustaba ninguno.



Pues tenía mal conceptuado ese detalle, relacionaba alcalinizado con desgrasado, y ahora veo que el alcalinizado es para darle sabor y textura y creo que color también, y con el tostado tambien se logra otros matices al margen de una esterelización rápida. El desgrasado he leido que se hace con prensa en frio mas costoso pero con la grasa pues ya se sabe que tambien maximiza por otro lado, y con el tueste se busca acidificar y con alcalinizar lo contrario además de oscurecer.



De Seven Hills no he probado el cacao, otras cosas sí y bastante contento, aunque algunas cosas son muy caras.



Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> El Pralus lo he probado y no me ha gustado ( como todos los desgrasados, siempre me saben demasiado terroros y minerales ... aunque hay foreros que han comentado que les gusta más este rango de sabor ) , en su día comenté que me parecía una estafa dado su precio... si bien es cierto que he probado la versión profesional ( paquetón grande para ramo de hostelería ) que a priori no debería diferír de este ( tenía los mismo valores nutricionales ) ya que se venden con la misma imagen de marca .



Yo lo que no entiendo es porque desgrasan un producto que se supone que tiene que tener más sabor autentico a cacao "natural"

A mi me parece que está a años luz que el tipico valor, tal vez la materia prima haga la diferencia, pero no te discuto que este mas en la linea del cacao en polvo comercial anulando aún mas las propiedades saludables del autentico cacao.

Yo lo probé con ELEVEN FIT brownie y el sabor a batido de chocolate/cacao eras muy genuino, incluso caliente me gusto mucho. Pero no lo compraria si no fuera para redondear la compra y me salieran gratis los gastos por ir mas en la linea de los cacaos comerciales, aunque opino que tiene un paladar notablemente gourment que el resto del monton





Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Todavía no he comprado en esa tienda, aunque @Smiling Jack sí . A priori son los mejores granos de cacao que podemos comprar en España ( y en Europa no he econtrado opciones mejores por ahora ) .



No solo tienen granos, también pasta de cacao sin desgrasar, que es lo que mas me ha llamado la atención (esto podría creo valer tanto para hacer tabletas de cacao como para batidos y el porcentaje el muy alto en grasa), CHOCOLATE NEGRO PURO 100% ECUADOR - www.cacaovenezueladelta.com aunque el polvo sí es alcalinizado y muy posiblemente desgrasado.
Igual pillo algo de alli. A ver si hago una busqueda del señor Smiling Jack para leerle sobre cacaovenezueladelta






Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Lo de no esterilizados ni tostados... es como se venden todos/casi todos, sólo que el vendedor lo remarca. Los granos de theobroma-cacao tienen un aspecto muy irregular ( sacos de 5kg recordemos ) , algunos con mal aspecto, otros redondos y ovalados, otros aplanados, otros con "bixo" ... pero lo normal es que los vendan sin tostar ( aunque siempre fermentados ) .




Y por tu propia seguridad los tuestas un poco no?

Lo de partir desde granos de cacao es un trifostio jojo


Una Guía Para Principiantes: Cómo Tostar Cacao de Calidad


----------



## Jack O'Neill (20 Ene 2020)

Ya me han contestado los de Indigo Herbs. Me confirman que NO está alcalinizado. También me mandan un texto del proveedor donde explican el procesado de su cacao. Os pongo el texto completo:



> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> Our Organic Cacao Powder is not alkalised/Dutched.
> 
> ...


----------



## nominefi (23 Ene 2020)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Sin duda el paso más sencillo sería el Amedei sin alcalinizar que venden aquí :
> 
> Comprar Cacao en polvo AMEDEI no alcalinizado
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por contestar, 1kg para probar me parece demasiado.
He visto en el alcampo uno de la marca Torras, ecologico, con 11% de grasa pero no pone si es alcalinizado o no. Por lo que veo con tan poca grasa es probable que sea alcalinizado.
La única manera de saberlo es preguntarselo al fabricante? alguno lo habeis probado?.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (26 Ene 2020)

nominefi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por contestar, 1kg para probar me parece demasiado.
> He visto en el alcampo uno de la marca Torras, ecologico, con 11% de grasa pero no pone si es alcalinizado o no. Por lo que veo con tan poca grasa es probable que sea alcalinizado.
> La única manera de saberlo es preguntarselo al fabricante? alguno lo habeis probado?.



En amazon tienes el que tomo yo ahora de indigo herbs (ecológico, no alcalinizado, 18% de grasa) disponible en envases de 1 kg, 500 g y 250 g. Pero el de 250g sale muy caro, para eso pilla mejor el de 500.

Y en supermercados el único que conozco no alcalinizado es el nuevo de cola cao. Es una bolsa marrón de 250g que pone "cola cao puro 100% cacao natural". En su web indican que no es alcalinizado. La pega es que sólo tiene 11% de grasa, por lo que podría amargar bastante, pero no lo sé porque no lo he probado.
También han sacado uno nuevo de Valor (un bote blanco que pone 100% cacao natural) distinto al bote de "cacao puro" que ya tenían que sí era alcalinizado. Este nuevo debería ser sin alcalinizar porque en la web dicen "100% natural sin tratamientos químicos" pero no lo podemos asegurar.


----------



## nominefi (27 Ene 2020)

Jack O'Neill dijo:


> En amazon tienes el que tomo yo ahora de indigo herbs (ecológico, no alcalinizado, 18% de grasa) disponible en envases de 1 kg, 500 g y 250 g. Pero el de 250g sale muy caro, para eso pilla mejor el de 500.
> 
> Y en supermercados el único que conozco no alcalinizado es el nuevo de cola cao. Es una bolsa marrón de 250g que pone "cola cao puro 100% cacao natural". En su web indican que no es alcalinizado. La pega es que sólo tiene 11% de grasa, por lo que podría amargar bastante, pero no lo sé porque no lo he probado.
> También han sacado uno nuevo de Valor (un bote blanco que pone 100% cacao natural) distinto al bote de "cacao puro" que ya tenían que sí era alcalinizado. Este nuevo debería ser sin alcalinizar porque en la web dicen "100% natural sin tratamientos químicos" pero no lo podemos asegurar.



Muchas gracias, les he preguntado por el chat de facebook y no han dado señales de vida.
Ya lo he tomado y a mi me gusta, a mi mujer no. Es amargo pero sí tiene un sabor a cacao reconocible pero como muy soso,con poco sabor, no me disgustó. Lo tomo con leche caliente, hecho un par de cucharadas un poco de leche y se hace enseguida una pasta, luego añado el resto de la leche y queda bien disuelto, algo de la pasta del principio queda en el fondo, eso si, pero poca

El que estás tomando tu entiendo que es este. Cuando termine este lo pruebo

El que cogí en alcampo es este. 

Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## qbit (28 Ene 2020)

Ochentero del flay dijo:


> Recuedo que con Gran cru al principio todo bien, pero luego ya no tanto y lo terminé tomando moderadamente porque *iba demasiadas veces al baño*; date cuenta que el cacao puro la cantidad diaria recomendada son dos cucharas soperas al dia. Tambien puede ser por diversas causas, la cantidad de fribra ingerida con el resto de alimentos, oxalatos presentes en el cacao y otros aliementos...no sabría decirte, pero lo suyo es que vayas al baño y hagas un perfect. Y la verdad es que con Marou han caido 3 kilos en dos meses, no he sido moderado y he tenido uno transitos intestinal mas o menos normal, aunque igual me he pasado un poco.



Una causa de eso es un ingesta excesiva de magnesio que no creo que se alcance por simplemente comer cacao en polvo. Quizá tengas alguna intolerancia a algún componente.


----------



## qbit (28 Ene 2020)

Ochentero del flay dijo:


> Una Guía Para Principiantes: Cómo Tostar Cacao de Calidad



Un sitio con muchos artículos informativos ese.


----------



## qbit (28 Ene 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Un sitio con muchos artículos informativos ese.



Definitivamente, la fermentación es doble. Primero láctica y luego acética:

¿Qué Sucede Durante la Fermentación Del Cacao?


----------



## Ochentero del flay (31 Ene 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Una causa de eso es un ingesta excesiva de magnesio que no creo que se alcance por simplemente comer cacao en polvo. Quizá tengas alguna intolerancia a algún componente.



Sengún he leido algo, y si bien lo que pueda comentar sea desde la barra del bar, si hablamos de algún componente yo me postulaba por los oxalatos presentes en el cacao, que segun algunas fuentes todas coinciden en que tienen uno de los mayores porcentajes, es un componente natural en el cacao y otros tantos alimentos y que al parecer un exceso de ellos pueden hacerte ir con más frecuencia a la letrina (aun siendo una persona sana) puede causar irritabilidad intestinal por el bloqueo de ciertos minerales y micronutrientes; calcio, el hierro, el fósforo, el cobre y el magnesio, pero el cacao en sí, el "natural" por otro lado hace cosas buenas como regualar la microbiota del organismo. Puede depender de muchos factores, hay sistemas digestivos más rápidos y otros más lentos.

Para contrarrestrar el exceso de oxalatos hay otros alimentos que serían interesantes incluirlos en la dieta.

Por ejemplo el café me pone nervioso, y no sé si es por la acidez o por el nerviosismo y es tomarlo y darme ganas d ir cagar, aunque lugo doy fe de que me ha ayudado mucho para rendir mejor en actividades físicas. Pero a veces me da nerviosismo e insomnio así que mejor ni lo pruebo.

En definitiva a ciencia cierta no se cual es el componente, alguno o algunos, (inculuso la teobromina como la cafeina son estimulantes que afectan al sistema nervioso) la causa de esto es cuasi imposible de saber. Lo más acertado es como decía el bueno de Sheiyuru buscar causas a base de prueba error e ir deduciendo por sensaciones




qbit dijo:


> Un sitio con muchos artículos informativos ese.



No lo he bicheado todo, si que tiene pinta de dar buena info; pero lo de partir desde habas y hacerte tu propio polvo de cacao y que le cojas el punto exacto de humedad, matices y acidez deseables es un trabajo de hormigas


----------



## nominefi (17 Feb 2020)

Alguno ha probado el nuevo Cacao de Colacao?, está de oferta en el carrefour y comentaban por arriba que tenía pinta de ser no alcalinizado


----------



## qbit (15 May 2020)

¿Qué ha pasado aquí?

Seiyuro_hiko ha borrado todos sus mensajes y sólo aparecen (algo es algo) los mensajes en los que se le cita, dejando los hilos en los que ha participado y/o abierto parcialmente mutilados, y sin avisar.


----------



## lcdbop (16 May 2020)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado aquí?
> 
> Seiyuro_hiko ha borrado todos sus mensajes y sólo aparecen (algo es algo) los mensajes en los que se le cita, dejando los hilos en los que ha participado y/o abierto parcialmente mutilados, y sin avisar.



El hilo paralelo en forocoches no lo encuentro, seguramente haya sido borrado.
Una lástima, seguía ambos hilos.


----------



## qbit (18 May 2020)

Con estos borrados, los que los hacen no perjudican apenas al dueño, si es lo que pretenden, sino a los demás foreros.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2020)

¿Qué ha pasado con el título de este hilo?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2020)

He comprado éste y éste:

Cacao En Polvo Orgánico - 500g (Orgánico Certificado): Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas
TheHealthyTree Company Cacao Crudo Orgánico en Polvo): Amazon.es



Se me está acabando y los que compré, que eran muy buenos, ya no los tienen. Veremos cómo salen éstos.


----------



## Cazarr (26 May 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Con estos borrados, los que los hacen no perjudican apenas al dueño, si es lo que pretenden, sino a los demás foreros.



Así es. No entiendo estas reacciones de la gente.

Una pena, era un forero que aportaba y el hilo estaba repleto de información para los friquis del cacao.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 May 2020)

Me ha llegado éste y es realmente delicioso. Quizás demasiado.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Dic 2020)

Galicao: El nuevo cacao natural en polvo recién nacido en Galicia (y sin azúcares)

Dicen que es sin alcalinizar.


----------



## masia (29 Dic 2020)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Galicao: El nuevo cacao natural en polvo recién nacido en Galicia (y sin azúcares)
> 
> Dicen que es sin alcalinizar.



Estupenda aportación y a precio de 20 euros/kg. está en línea de otros cacaos más de "renombre" tipo Casa Luker o Amedei.
El hecho de indicar que NO está ALCALINIZADO, es un punto muy favorable y eso del 16% de m.g. lo deja a buen nivel.
Otro punto "diferencial" es que tratan con materia prima, en su mayor parte, con procedencia africana.
Gracias por el aporte y a la lista de "futuribles" que la pongo, ya que a mi, 1kg. a penas me dura un mes.

!!Ostras!!! NO puedo comprar en la web, pasa algo raro?????????


----------



## Raspa (16 Abr 2021)

¿Alguien ha comprado el Casa Luker en algún sitio que no sea Amazon? Hace varios meses que la tienda que lo vendía allí no lo tiene por temas de Brexit y no he visto ningún otro sitio donde lo envíen. 

Buscando algo parecido he encontrado cacao Amedei que pone que es también fino de aroma como el Casa Luker. ¿Alguien lo conoce? Se vende a través de Amazon pero es un poco mas barato en la tienda del vendedor directamente Comprar Cacao en polvo AMEDEI no alcalinizado pero tiene gastos de envio claro.


----------



## Hombredepaja (17 Abr 2021)

Raspa dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha comprado el Casa Luker en algún sitio que no sea Amazon? Hace varios meses que la tienda que lo vendía allí no lo tiene por temas de Brexit y no he visto ningún otro sitio donde lo envíen.
> 
> Buscando algo parecido he encontrado cacao Amedei que pone que es también fino de aroma como el Casa Luker. ¿Alguien lo conoce? Se vende a través de Amazon pero es un poco mas barato en la tienda del vendedor directamente Comprar Cacao en polvo AMEDEI no alcalinizado pero tiene gastos de envio claro.



Yo prefiero Amedei a Casa Luker. Oscurece más la leche, tiene más sabor y el cacao no viene tan "apelmazado" por lo que puedes prescindir del tamizado.

Me apunto el gallego sin alcalinizar que comentaron antes para darle una oportunidad.


----------



## qbit (18 May 2021)

¿Algún moderador puede corregir el título de este hilo que fue boicoteado, incomprensiblemente, por el que lo abrió cuando dejó el foro?


----------



## qbit (18 May 2021)

Hoy he estado en un Alcampo. Hace años tenían la marca Valor y Tierra Madre, y ahora tienen esas y además Cacaolat y Auchan bien barata, al mismo precio que Belbake de Lidl de hace 3'5 años.

Lo que me ha llamado la atención también, además de la creciente variedad de marcas en los supermercados y sus bajadas de precio, jodiendo a los que vendían cacao puro hace años al precio del marfil, que eran además los mismos que vendían y venden porquerías azucaradas con algo de cacao, es que de las marcas que he visto en Alcampo:

* Auchan y otra tienen un 21% de grasa.
* Las demás tienen un 11% de grasa.

De lo que deduzco obviamente que la de Auchan y la otra están menos desgrasadas que las demás marcas, y no sé si hasta el punto de poderse considerar desgrasadas o no (en el envase no lo especifican). Lástima que no apunté en su momento los % de grasa de las marcas que he ido probando en el pasado para comparar: Casa Luker, Belbake, etc.


----------



## Hombredepaja (22 May 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Hoy he estado en un Alcampo. Hace años tenían la marca Valor y Tierra Madre, y ahora tienen esas y además Cacaolat y Auchan bien barata, al mismo precio que Belbake de Lidl de hace 3'5 años.
> 
> Lo que me ha llamado la atención también, además de la creciente variedad de marcas en los supermercados y sus bajadas de precio, jodiendo a los que vendían cacao puro hace años al precio del marfil, que eran además los mismos que vendían y venden porquerías azucaradas con algo de cacao, es que de las marcas que he visto en Alcampo:
> 
> ...



El Casa Luker y el Amedei creo recordar que tienen sobre el 25% de grasa


----------



## qbit (23 May 2021)

Copié algunos mensajes valiosos que ahora no están en el hilo porque el autor del hilo borró todos sus mensajes. He encontrado este que pego aquí:

"⇒ Alcalinizado

Desgrasado:
- Valor / Hacendado
- Pedro Mayo
- WholeFoodsOnline UK
- Oxfam Intermón - Cacao en Polvo Afrikao - Comercio "Justo" ( a priori alcalinizado )

No Desgrasado:
- Chocovic Seleccion 22
- Chocovic Siena 21
- Chocovic Canelo 21
- Chocovic Camel 11
- Barry Callebaut Extra Brute
- Barry Callebaut Plein Arome
- Elenka
- DeZaan
- Belbake ( más conocido como “el del Lidl” )
- Droste Cacao
- Valrhona
- Van Houten

⇒ No Alcalinizado

Desgrasado:
- SevenHills
- HERSHEY'S Natural Unsweetened 100% Cocoa

No Desgrasado:
- Casa Luker
- Chocolat Madagascar “Grand Cru de Sambirano”
- Pacari ( nota: a partír de grano crudo; confirmado )
- Now Foods Real Foods Cocoa Lovers Organic Cacao Powder ( Now Foods, Real Food, Fanáticos del cacao, Cacao orgánico en polvo, 12 oz (340 g) - iHerb.com ) ( supuestamente no desgrasado... aunque no está bien especificado : menos de 0.5 gramos de grasa por cada 2,5 gramos .... )
- Scharfeen Berger Natural Unsweetened Cocoa Powder ( cacao tostado ; kosher certified )

Mezcla:
- Ghirardelli: venden no-alcalinizado ( por confirmar si es desgrasado/no-desgrasado ) y también alcalinizado ( este lo venden desgrasado , medio-desgrasado 15-17% y “sin desgrasar” 20-22% )


⇒ Por Confirmar

- Salud Viva Superalimentos ( confirmado: desgrasado / origen “criollo” peruano / obtenido a partír de grano crudo / “orgánico” . Por confirmar: no-alcalinizado ? ... todo apunta a NO-alcalinizado )
- Navitas Naturals Cacao Powder ( confirmado: desgrasado / origen Perú . Por confirmar: alcalinizado/no-alcalinizado . Supuestamente crudo... y apunta a no-alcalinizado )
- Lindt Unsweetened cacao powder ( confirmado: alcalinizado , por confirmar: alcalinizado/no-alcalinizado )
- Pralus ( confirmado: no desgrasado ; origen... unos dicen trinitario de rep. dominicana otros de Madagascar ; por confirmar: alcalinizado/no-alcalinizado )
- Rapunzel [ ojo: bote marrón ] ( confirmado: no-alcalinizado; sin confirmar: desgrasado/no-desgrasado . Menos de 1gr de grasa por cada 5gramos ... )
- Rapunzel [ ojo: bote circular con dibujo de árbol sobre fondo azul oscuro ] ( confirmado: desgrasado ; por confirmar: alcalinizado/sin-alcalinizar ... altas posibilidades de ser alcalinizado )"
("Seiyuro_hiko"; L11-12-2017, 17:45 GMT+1)


----------



## p0p3y3 (11 Sep 2021)

Refloto el hilo para pedir opinión del cacao marca Bellarom que venden ahora en el Lidl. El de la marca Belbake ya no lo venden.

Al parecer esta envasado en Italia pero no hay información de quien lo produce ni tampoco dice los ingredientes ni si está desengrasado o no, sólo aparece la tabla de información nutricional.

Acabo de hacer un batido de prueba con una cucharada colmada de cacao en una taza de unos 200 ml y da un color mas bien claro y con poco sabor, con razón en el envase recomiendan usar dos cucharadas. Se disuelve peor que el Valor que vende Mercadona remarcado con su marca.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Oct 2021)

Lo acabo de comprar.

He probado muchísimos cacao Puros, ya fui explicando parte en el hilo.

Envase de 250gr, sale el Kilo a 10'36.

No es desgradado puesto que por cada 100gr trae 21 de grasas. Aunque ya se comentó en el hilo que el fruto/grano en sí trae más.

Le pongo nota muy alta. Por ahora lo he probado a cucharadas pequeñas, es alcanilizado, tiene más sabor que amargor, bastante más diría porque no amarga. Me ha recordado algo a la sensación que tuve cuando probé por primera vez el Extra Brute de Callebaut. No digo que sean iguales porque no lo son y tendría que probar los dos a la vez...pero por ese precio que tiene, y con el envase muy manejable...sería el número uno en relación calidad precio.

Al menos de los alcanilozados, porque juegan en ligas distintas.

He pillado 4 botes, la próxima vez que pase compraré más, y eso que aún tengo como 4kg de pico de distintas marcas.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Oct 2021)

Y ya que estoy.

Os hablo de este no alcalinizado que compré en esa tienda.

Nada, no está mal pero así que recuerde, el de Vietnam que compré en la misma tienda online me gustó muchísimo más (no lo tenían en mi última compra), y el de Madagascar cuyo nombre no recuerdo, ese tb me gustó bastante más. Ambos tenían más personalidad, este me lo he ido tomando sin más.

No recuerdo el precio pero salía más caro.


----------



## Raspa (8 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Y ya que estoy.
> 
> Os hablo de este no alcalinizado que compré en esa tienda.
> 
> ...



Hace poco tenia que volver a comprar y aproveche para comprar un kilo de ese y un par de kilos de Amedei. La verdad es que no esta mal, pero el Amedei me gusta más, quizas por ser más graso.


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (8 Mar 2022)

Jeje ta bien


----------



## Raspa (8 Mar 2022)

¡Me lo apunto!. Lo probaré...cuando me acabe los 3 kg que tengo


----------



## cepeda33 (8 Mar 2022)

¡¡AGUA!!

0xa000ca45 (creo que ahi tienes un submarino)


----------



## Hombredepaja (12 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien ha probado el Van Houten marrón cálido alcalinizado que venden en Amazon? ¿Qué tal en comparación con el Barry Callebaut Extra Brute?


----------



## cholesfer (12 Mar 2022)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado el Van Houten marrón cálido alcalinizado que venden en Amazon? ¿Qué tal en comparación con el Barry Callebaut Extra Brute?



Cuando lo probé me recordó precisamente al extra brute.

Igual el extra brute es como más fino. Aunque es difícil decirte con exactitud ya que los probé hace tiempo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (13 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Cuando lo probé me recordó precisamente al extra brute.
> 
> Igual el extra brute es como más fino. Aunque es difícil decirte con exactitud ya que los probé hace tiempo.



Si es parecido al Barry habrá que darle una oportunidad, además tiene un precio muy bueno.

El Extra Brute es el que más me gusta de todos los que he probado, pero es alcalinizado, normalmente tomo Amedei pero de vez en cuanto se puede pedir un paquete de un buen alcalinizado para variar.


----------



## cholesfer (14 Mar 2022)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Si es parecido al Barry habrá que darle una oportunidad, además tiene un precio muy bueno.
> 
> El Extra Brute es el que más me gusta de todos los que he probado, pero es alcalinizado, normalmente tomo Amedei pero de vez en cuanto se puede pedir un paquete de un buen alcalinizado para variar.



Opino igual que tú. Ahora precisamente estoy con un paquete de amadei, siempre es más sano el sin alcalinizar.

Si puedes, prueba el del lidl, yo donde vivo solo lo vi una vez (aunque voy al lidl de higos a brevas). Es un bote de 250gr y también tiene un aire al extra brute. No me pareció mala opción pq salía bastabte bien de precio. Me hice con algunos botes de reserva. 

Veo que en la web de la casa del chocolate tiene un cacao peruano sin alcanillzar a 12€ el kilo. Me está tentando comprar para probarlo, tengo ya bastabte en casa pero bueno...y eso que parece que la inflación aún no llega al cacao.

Saludos.


----------



## tontimer (14 Mar 2022)

(0xa000fe34 HEX) dijo:


> (0xa000fe34 HEX)



Error de checksum en sistema de archivos.


----------

